# What’s your unpopular LV opinion?



## MagpieInTraining

Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today. 

A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others. 

For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin. 

I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me 

So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us


----------



## NSLIFESTYLE

I guess i can chime in saying I’m not into neverfulls either. A bit too casual for my taste and totes are just not my style as a whole . I also could do without the pouch. I would only use it for travel overnight. Unless i had the tahitienne print because that one was amazing!

Edit to add: out of all the canvas prints, i would pick monogram. I own a lot of azur products and i find that I’m very picky and scared when using them. I personally feel certain bags have certain prints that just look better. Ex. Favorite =monogram alma bb= ebene


----------



## kbell

I’m not a neverfull girl. I own only one big tote & use it only occasionally on heavy load days. I considered a nice LV tote for my work laptop but decided to use my inexpensive Jason Wu for Target tote for my laptop & just carry my normal bags to work. I just don’t love the Neverfull & when I worked in the city I saw a DE neverfull or multiple of them literally every single day. 

I think my unpopular opinion would be opposite your friend - I don’t & have never liked DE. I don’t own any DE nor do I want to. I have one DA speedy but wish it was mono even though almost all my LV is mono.


----------



## MooMooVT

kbell said:


> I think my unpopular opinion would be opposite your friend - I don’t & have never liked DE. I don’t own any DE nor do I want to. I have one DA speedy but wish it was mono even though almost all my LV is mono.



I would agree - this is my unpopular opinion too. DE has never done anything for me. I do love DA though I only have the NF in DA. I also love the new blanc/noir Damier. But the ebene is a hard no for me.

Love this thread - interesting to read others differing thoughts. If we all loved the same bags, life would be boring!


----------



## MWTexan

This thread will probably turn ugly before it’s over with, it shouldn’t, but.....

I don’t like the neverfulls. In my opinion they just look like an oversized expensive beach bag that everyone owns. Perhaps the neverfulls are functional but in my opinion more workhorse than stylish. I really like DE I find the print to be less in your face so more a polished discreet style. To me the monogram style doesn’t “fit in” as well everywhere, it can seem to flashy at times. The DA print honestly I have never seen it age well or least not any of the bags I have owned. Maybe I don’t baby it enough. 
I really like the smooth leathers best with little hardware Like the  capucines, or lockits, for example.


----------



## SympathyDuet

I don’t like vachetta leather. Others adore the patina. That was easy. Lol


----------



## Love_N_Lune

1. I don’t like the Neverfull. I like interior print but the straps are way too thin and it’s gapping open. Like someone already said, an overpriced “beach bag”
2. I don’t like the Pochette Metis. It reminds me of a briefcase from the 80s. I don’t understand it’s popularity.
3. I don’t understand the popularity of key pouches or mini PA either. It’s so small. I’d rather spend an extra $50-$100 for something more useful.


----------



## karman

Love_N_Lune said:


> 1. I don’t like the Neverfull. I like interior print but the straps are way too thin and it’s gapping open. Like someone already said, an overpriced “beach bag”
> 2. I don’t like the Pochette Metis. It reminds me of a briefcase from the 80s. I don’t understand it’s popularity.
> 3. I don’t understand the popularity of key pouches or mini PA either. It’s so small. I’d rather spend an extra $50-$100 for something more useful.


All of these.

I don’t understand all the obsession with SLG’s all of a sudden, when I was active on TPF no one would bat an eye at a mini pochette or pochette cles. Must be a result of LV creating a sense of scarcity.

I don’t like the Pochette Métis because it’s a lesser version of the Monceau which is more square and MORE briefcase like, so we dislike the Pochette Métis for different reasons!

I actually don’t consider the Neverfull an iconic bag...the Speedy is an icon but the Neverfull was released what...2007? I think its popularity is partially because it’s an easy to use tote that fits into many people’s budget. I have a Catogram Neverfull and love it, but I would never own a plain Neverfull. It’s really not me. But cats are me, so the Catogram Neverfull is a natural fit 

Another potentially unpopular opinion: LV should stick to canvas. It’s what it’s known for. I just wouldn’t spend the kind of $$ required to buy a Capucines (For example, which I do not like), but I would buy a Petite Malle or petite Boite Chapeau.

LV Twist - not a fan at all and no idea why people like the weird closure which doesn’t even remind me of LV.

I hope we remain respectful of each other though - totally OK if you are fans of any or all of th e above and find what I love appalling!


----------



## Roie55

I don't like the mono full stop or the DE. Both with 2 ugly brown colours. DA is great - goes well if you like wearing a lot of white, i like the black version of the Damier, goes with everything. The brown mono is just the ugliest brown i ever saw. I have 2 epi leathers and will stick to that. I love the leather products esp the embossed range - they are all nice. I fell in love with a yellow suede onatah and still lust after it. Havent pulled the trigger yet. 
I don't mind the NF. if you need a big bag then its just the thing. i dont have one - maybe i'll get one in epi. 
I really don't understand the thought process behind the full LV collection with no other brands, eps when majority of it is mono. I have about 25 bags from about 8 different brands. Its good to have the choice of different leathers and colours and styles when i need it.


----------



## PurseAndBags

I'm not a fan of empreinte.  It looks rubbery to me.


----------



## Joelene

I don't get the hype with this new "Scam" Bag. To me, it just looks like a round coin purse, pochette accessoire, and mini pochette with a strap .


----------



## 47109

I think today's LV is not that far from being fast fashion for rich people with all the trendy new styles, collections and collaborations. Sorry.


----------



## KimTX

karman said:


> All of these.
> 
> I don’t understand all the obsession with SLG’s all of a sudden, when I was active on TPF no one would bat an eye at a mini pochette or pochette cles. Must be a result of LV creating a sense of scarcity.



You are so right! You could walk in to any boutique and be assured that any SLG you wanted would be in stock. Stalking a pochette is the new reality, but no one every talked about SLGs this way even 5 years ago. I remember walking into boutiques in Dallas and buying Multicolore like it was no big deal.


----------



## KimTX

47109 said:


> I think today's LV is not that far from being fast fashion for rich people with all the trendy new styles, collections and collaborations. Sorry.


I think you're right. Bums me out. Except there have alway been collaborations, as far as I know, but now it's all about scarcity now.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

NSLIFESTYLE said:


> I guess i can chime in saying I’m not into neverfulls either. A bit too casual for my taste and totes are just not my style as a whole . I also could do without the pouch. I would only use it for travel overnight. Unless i had the tahitienne print because that one was amazing!
> 
> Edit to add: out of all the canvas prints, i would pick monogram. I own a lot of azur products and i find that I’m very picky and scared when using them. I personally feel certain bags have certain prints that just look better. Ex. Favorite =monogram alma bb= ebene



Omg yes, the tahitienne print was just amazing! I would’ve loved to get my hands on something but it all sold out super fast. I think my favourite would’ve been one of the small bags or shoes in tahitienne.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

kbell said:


> I’m not a neverfull girl. I own only one big tote & use it only occasionally on heavy load days. I considered a nice LV tote for my work laptop but decided to use my inexpensive Jason Wu for Target tote for my laptop & just carry my normal bags to work. I just don’t love the Neverfull & when I worked in the city I saw a DE neverfull or multiple of them literally every single day.
> 
> I think my unpopular opinion would be opposite your friend - I don’t & have never liked DE. I don’t own any DE nor do I want to. I have one DA speedy but wish it was mono even though almost all my LV is mono.





MooMooVT said:


> I would agree - this is my unpopular opinion too. DE has never done anything for me. I do love DA though I only have the NF in DA. I also love the new blanc/noir Damier. But the ebene is a hard no for me.
> 
> Love this thread - interesting to read others differing thoughts. If we all loved the same bags, life would be boring!





MWTexan said:


> This thread will probably turn ugly before it’s over with, it shouldn’t, but.....
> 
> I don’t like the neverfulls. In my opinion they just look like an oversized expensive beach bag that everyone owns. Perhaps the neverfulls are functional but in my opinion more workhorse than stylish. I really like DE I find the print to be less in your face so more a polished discreet style. To me the monogram style doesn’t “fit in” as well everywhere, it can seem to flashy at times. The DA print honestly I have never seen it age well or least not any of the bags I have owned. Maybe I don’t baby it enough.
> I really like the smooth leathers best with little hardware Like the  capucines, or lockits, for example.





Roie55 said:


> I don't like the mono full stop or the DE. Both with 2 ugly brown colours. DA is great - goes well if you like wearing a lot of white, i like the black version of the Damier, goes with everything. The brown mono is just the ugliest brown i ever saw. I have 2 epi leathers and will stick to that. I love the leather products esp the embossed range - they are all nice. I fell in love with a yellow suede onatah and still lust after it. Havent pulled the trigger yet.
> I don't mind the NF. if you need a big bag then its just the thing. i dont have one - maybe i'll get one in epi.
> I really don't understand the thought process behind the full LV collection with no other brands, eps when majority of it is mono. I have about 25 bags from about 8 different brands. Its good to have the choice of different leathers and colours and styles when i need it.



Interesting how differently people view the different prints! I mean it makes sense. If there was a universally hated one LV would probably discontinue it  I actually quite like DE and the noir Damier, but tend to stay away from DA. A lot of it has to do with personal style and colouring as well I think. Leather however, I don’t see myself buying much LV leather because canvas is iconic! Though I do own one or two things in leather, since that’s the only way to get colour in LV.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Love_N_Lune said:


> 1. I don’t like the Neverfull. I like interior print but the straps are way too thin and it’s gapping open. Like someone already said, an overpriced “beach bag”
> 2. I don’t like the Pochette Metis. It reminds me of a briefcase from the 80s. I don’t understand it’s popularity.
> 3. I don’t understand the popularity of key pouches or mini PA either. It’s so small. I’d rather spend an extra $50-$100 for something more useful.



Oh you mentioning Pochette Metis made me think of the reverse monogram canvas which I absolutely hate. I think that’s my one stand - I can see myself buying any canvas, any leather but not that one. I really dislike it. 

I do like SLGs though! I like to keep my bags super organised and sometimes when I am carrying a tiny bag my wallet won’t fit (i like to have a big wallet normally) so coin purses are perfect! And different pouches help me keep all my things separate but organised. So i have a makeup pouch, an electronics pouch (for my chargers), a key holder etc. doesn’t have to all be LV or branded but i do carry a bag within a bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

I do not like the Speedy, in any size, color, canvas.  I can't look at the shape without thinking about gym bags and stinky clothes.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

stylistbydesign said:


> I do not like the Speedy, in any size, color, canvas.  I can't look at the shape without thinking about gym bags and stinky clothes.



Omg you said it and now i cant unsee it!! It does look like a gym bag


----------



## Nivahra

Hm, I love Neverfulls! The look and the practicality. I don't like the Monogram with Vachetta, but like it with black straps/handles more. I love DA, but not with dark Vachetta. I like the look of the Speedy but it's not a comfortable shape for me (although I have 2). I don't like reverse Mono and all the new harlequin styles with 3 or more colors. And I don't like how fast they produce total different/new bags. I personally think it's too much/too fast. Someone mentioned fast fashion in luxury and I feel that, too. They should slow down a little. I hate the "You have to be super fast if you want something"-ting. Sometimes you have to order before you ever see a picture of the item. That's crazy! I love LV leather bags. Epi is stunning in durability, Empreinte looks so lovely, Mahina is great!


----------



## Zoffen

My unpopular opinion would be around some of the new launches with bright colours - I  really dislike all the mixed colours on the NeoNoe in epi. Especially the newest ones, like the Bleu Roi/Emeraude (blue with green) etc - I think the mixed colors make it look cheap, more like a kids bags than an expensive handbag.. 

Same with the black & white damier canvas with colourful handles.. just reminds me of a clowns outfit  I think it could have been so nice with black handles!

But at the end of the day - all that matters is that the owners love their bags


----------



## TXLVlove

MagpieInTraining said:


> Omg you said it and now i cant unsee it!! It does look like a gym bag


I love the speedy.  I used to think the same way you do but after carrying it, I moved to the dark side. I  love that style bag.   It’s light (canvas) and holds a ton.  Not a fan of DA, most of my bags are classics in mono.   I don’t get the scam bag at all.  To me it looks like you pinned your small bags to a strap so you won’t forget them like teachers used to pin papers to kindergarteners.  I mean I own those slgs and carry them in my bags so why would I want to pin them on a strap that is way overpriced and will be easy to counterfeit on Canal street?


----------



## MagpieInTraining

TXLVlove said:


> I love the speedy.  I used to think the same way you do but after carrying it, I moved to the dark side. I  love that style bag.   It’s light (canvas) and holds a ton.  Not a fan of DA, most of my bags are classics in mono.   I don’t get the scam bag at all.  To me it looks like you pinned your small bags to a strap so you won’t forget them like teachers used to pin papers to kindergarteners.  I mean I own those slgs and carry them in my bags so why would I want to pin them on a strap that is way overpriced and will be easy to counterfeit on Canal street?



I didn’t even know what the scam bag was but after seeing it mentioned a few times I looked it up. Totally not my style, agree with you. It honestly lives up to the name in my opinion (which is an awful thing to say but that’s how i feel!)


----------



## TXLVlove

MultiPochette = scam bag.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Nivahra said:


> Hm, I love Neverfulls! The look and the practicality. I don't like the Monogram with Vachetta, but like it with black straps/handles more. I love DA, but not with dark Vachetta. I like the look of the Speedy but it's not a comfortable shape for me (although I have 2). I don't like reverse Mono and all the new harlequin styles with 3 or more colors. And I don't like how fast they produce total different/new bags. I personally think it's too much/too fast. Someone mentioned fast fashion in luxury and I feel that, too. They should slow down a little. I hate the "You have to be super fast if you want something"-ting. Sometimes you have to order before you ever see a picture of the item. That's crazy! I love LV leather bags. Epi is stunning in durability, Empreinte looks so lovely, Mahina is great!



I agree that i don’t like this feeling of creating scarcity. I feel Hermes started it and honestly it put me off the brand (here’s another unpopular opinion for you - I don’t like the look of most Hermes bags and so I’ll never get involved in the buying race ) and now all other luxury brands do it. I don’t like to be rushed, if I’m able to pay I would like to buy when I can, and if its not available, so be it. But don’t try to play on my fear of missing out to spend thousands of dollars :/


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Zoffen said:


> My unpopular opinion would be around some of the new launches with bright colours - I  really dislike all the mixed colours on the NeoNoe in epi. Especially the newest ones, like the Bleu Roi/Emeraude (blue with green) etc - I think the mixed colors make it look cheap, more like a kids bags than an expensive handbag..
> 
> Same with the black & white damier canvas with colourful handles.. just reminds me of a clowns outfit  I think it could have been so nice with black handles!
> 
> But at the end of the day - all that matters is that the owners love their bags



Haha so we disagree! Which is great to see tbh  i looooove the bright colours! It makes LV seem like expensive candy. Love it. I always try to buy bags that have a pop of colour - just bought the riverside to use as a travel bag - and what sold me was the red LV charm hanging from it!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Some of the stalking and buying things you maybe don’t even want, and sometimes in multiples, is obsessive and weird.

And I hate the term lvoe.

I think a lot of people are trying to make that scam bag work because it’s trendy and they look like fashion victims.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

mrsinsyder said:


> Some of the stalking and buying things you maybe don’t even want, and sometimes in multiples, is obsessive and weird.
> 
> And I hate the term lvoe.
> 
> I think a lot of people are trying to make that scam bag work because it’s trendy and they look like fashion victims.



For the longest time I thought lvoe was a typo and then I realised it’s supposed to be like LV-love. I am not a smart woman. But I agree on buying multiples, I won’t do that. Also I would only buy something if I love it.

Edit: I also feel like SLGs should stay in the bag (except wallets which you can carry in hand or pocket) and not strapped all around you! Though each to their own


----------



## 3threebabies

I think Neverfull and all the limited editions are perfect examples of current LV brand strategy. By creating faux prestige with a generic entry level bag, LV is creating new hype monsters every day thus contributing to scarcity and more hype. The cycle continues as more and more consumers feel the need to carry an it bag no matter the psychological or economic cost. It is obviously working for them. 

I just don’t get the Neverfull at all, but even more I don’t get the obsession. That alone assures I will never get one. My sister has 8. Most recently the jungle print. How many does one need? They all serve pretty much the same purpose. She also got one of the 1st chapeau bags. It does not flatter her at all. Her CA knows she is a sucker for whatever is deemed currently desirable. She has 1 Chanel; it is a seasonal tote from 5 or so years back she got in Paris. It looks just like a Neverfull with a big CC on the front. She also has 1 Goyard—no surprise— it is a St. Louis. Her 1 unique bag is a Hermes Evelyne she never carries. I have a sever ecase of ennui just thinking about it. 

However, despite my misgivings about LV and its attack on the middle class, I truly wish I had gotten my Speedy B35 years ago. It is so easy to carry, and the perfect size for me. I also wish I had understood how much better a cles would make my life before last year  it was a perfect complement to my iPhone X folio. However, I am not sure if it will be the miracle for my iPhone 11 and pink croco Mulberry phone case. I tend to run around without a purse much on weekdays, and I know have too many things stuffed in my cles.


----------



## MiaKing

Not a long time ago I have read the article about how people forgot how beautiful and neutral brown is, how versatile is. I agree and I started loving brown bags a few years back. I like both mono and de and I don't like DA - looks cheap for me - reminds me of white knee high heels but no offense. Just my opinion 

When it comes to PA I love it because I dont carry too much with me so I simply don't need speedy on daily basis at this time of my life. It's perfect size and again I love brown.

I love speedy 25 and 30 - biggers looks saggy. I don't like neverful - looks like cheap beach bag, I don't like the fixed handles and it doesn't have a zipper. Even if the size would be good for me I'm not a fan of shape + handles.


----------



## inverved

I wish LV never discontinued the Suhali line. The quality was impeccable but had shocking resale value. I sold my Lockit PM in 2018 after coming to terms with the fact that I would lose thousands of dollars, but wanted the Chanel Boy bag even more, so I swallowed a bitter pill and sold it. After that happened, I decided not to buy anymore non-mainstream LV bags. As of now, the only LV bags I have are the Alma BB in Noir Epi and Pochette Metis in Noir Empriente. I wish they brought back the Suhali line, but keep it as a permanent collection, like Epi and Empriente.


----------



## Marie1Claire

karman said:


> All of these.
> 
> I don’t understand all the obsession with SLG’s all of a sudden, when I was active on TPF no one would bat an eye at a mini pochette or pochette cles. Must be a result of LV creating a sense of scarcity.
> 
> I don’t like the Pochette Métis because it’s a lesser version of the Monceau which is more square and MORE briefcase like, so we dislike the Pochette Métis for different reasons!
> 
> I actually don’t consider the Neverfull an iconic bag...the Speedy is an icon but the Neverfull was released what...2007? I think its popularity is partially because it’s an easy to use tote that fits into many people’s budget. I have a Catogram Neverfull and love it, but I would never own a plain Neverfull. It’s really not me. But cats are me, so the Catogram Neverfull is a natural fit
> 
> Another potentially unpopular opinion: LV should stick to canvas. It’s what it’s known for. I just wouldn’t spend the kind of $$ required to buy a Capucines (For example, which I do not like), but I would buy a Petite Malle or petite Boite Chapeau.
> 
> LV Twist - not a fan at all and no idea why people like the weird closure which doesn’t even remind me of LV.
> 
> I hope we remain respectful of each other though - totally OK if you are fans of any or all of th e above and find what I love appalling!


I would love your Catogram NF


----------



## MagpieInTraining

MiaKing said:


> Not a long time ago I have read the article about how people forgot how beautiful and neutral brown is, how versatile is. I agree and I started loving brown bags a few years back. I like both mono and de and I don't like DA - looks cheap for me - reminds me of white knee high heels but no offense. Just my opinion
> 
> When it comes to PA I love it because I dont carry too much with me so I simply don't need speedy on daily basis at this time of my life. It's perfect size and again I love brown.
> 
> I love speedy 25 and 30 - biggers looks saggy. I don't like neverful - looks like cheap beach bag, I don't like the fixed handles and it doesn't have a zipper. Even if the size would be good for me I'm not a fan of shape + handles.



Brown is my favourite neutral, which is why I tend to gravitate towards mono and DE myself. In general I’m not as big of a fan of white or black bags in this size, the MM size equivalent, that’s too big for those colours for me. It looks too harsh. Brown is the only neutral that works for a big bag for me. Smaller purses/clutches, any colour goes. I want to eventually have a rainbow collection but I’m brand/material agnostic.

You’ve also hit upon my biggest issue with NF - it doesn’t have a zipper!! I’m convinced pickpockets love NF because it would be so easy to get robbed when carrying that bag :/ I actually like the tote shape, I have a few cheaper ones that I have beaten into submission by taking them to work/school and the shape isn’t my issue. But I don’t like the fact that there’s no zip!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

3threebabies said:


> I think Neverfull and all the limited editions are perfect examples of current LV brand strategy. By creating faux prestige with a generic entry level bag, LV is creating new hype monsters every day thus contributing to scarcity and more hype. The cycle continues as more and more consumers feel the need to carry an it bag no matter the psychological or economic cost. It is obviously working for them.
> 
> I just don’t get the Neverfull at all, but even more I don’t get the obsession. That alone assures I will never get one. My sister has 8. Most recently the jungle print. How many does one need? They all serve pretty much the same purpose. She also got one of the 1st chapeau bags. It does not flatter her at all. Her CA knows she is a sucker for whatever is deemed currently desirable. She has 1 Chanel; it is a seasonal tote from 5 or so years back she got in Paris. It looks just like a Neverfull with a big CC on the front. She also has 1 Goyard—no surprise— it is a St. Louis. Her 1 unique bag is a Hermes Evelyne she never carries. I have a sever ecase of ennui just thinking about it.
> 
> However, despite my misgivings about LV and its attack on the middle class, I truly wish I had gotten my Speedy B35 years ago. It is so easy to carry, and the perfect size for me. I also wish I had understood how much better a cles would make my life before last year  it was a perfect complement to my iPhone X folio. However, I am not sure if it will be the miracle for my iPhone 11 and pink croco Mulberry phone case. I tend to run around without a purse much on weekdays, and I know have too many things stuffed in my cles.



I agree with a lot of your points. It’s clearly a very successful strategy for LV. I was in the store the other day - actually, first I went to one in a very touristy area and the SA actually advised me to go to another one a bit further away (great advice btw) because it was an absolute madhouse. They didn’t have any of the bags/SLGs I was looking at, and while I was speaking with the SA (I even had to wait for 20 minutes and this is on a weekday!) I overheard someone else talking to their companion - standing shoulder to shoulder with me, since it was so crowded - saying something like “oh they don’t have it with the nice colours but they have it in the plain black” and her friend was like “but do you really want the black” and she’s like “no but they have it here and what if I can’t find it elsewhere, okay I’ll just take it.” (Don’t know which one she was talking about though) It just made me wonder why someone would ‘settle’ - she didn’t look particularly enthused or happy just like rushing (maybe I’m projecting but that’s the impression I got).


----------



## momoc

My unpopular opinion is how...weird?...I find those people who complain are. If a brand has become not for you just STOP BUYING IT. But acting as if as a business they have any reason to not try to change with the times and that the goal for them should be anything other than making more money / getting popular is ridiculous.

I also don’t like how people act as if the classics are not around anymore and the new trendy stuff is the only thing LV makes when they make those criticism. Also you can still love and enjoy the older pieces you have even if you don’t care about new ones.

Edit: not that they can’t make mistakes or they haven’t had missteps. I think in those cases the sales numbers will reflect and they will know. The fact that LV has been continuing to go in a certain direction for a good while now suggests that financially it was not the wrong decision.


----------



## eunaddict

That moving in the "Street wear/Off-White/Supreme" direction cheapens the brand and its history.

Sure, it might be a financial success but economical success and finance doesn't always correlate with style or class; one only needs to look at the Kardashian/Jenners to see that point.

And I think a lot of the newer designs have too much going on to truly be classic pieces. They'll all age really quickly and really badly. IMHO. 

(This might just be me being a grumpy, crotchety 20smthing year old.)

PS. And yes, I've moved on to other brands.


----------



## momoc

eunaddict said:


> That moving in the "Street wear/Off-White/Supreme" direction cheapens the brand and its history.
> 
> Sure, it might be a financial success but economical success and finance doesn't always correlate with style or class.
> 
> (This might just be me being a grumpy, crotchety 20smthing year old.)
> 
> PS. And yes, I've moved on to other brands.



I said I find it weird and this argument is exactly what I find weird. Firstly style and class are incredibly subjective and can (and have) evolved over time, how much of what’s around is a “classy” style for people a couple centuries ago?

More importantly, the first priority for a business really is profit, that’s a sad truth about living in a capitalistic world. That’s the main thing I find weird, I don’t have a problem with people saying a brand has changed to be not for them, what I don’t get is why people act super surprised that the brand is prioritizing business profit and therefore changing. In other words, not that your points are necessarily wrong but to think those points make a difference is what I find weird.

Hope that clarifies my position a bit and hey, this is a unpopular opinion thread, knew it was unpopular before I posted.

Edit: I don’t see why age makes a difference in the point, for what it’s worth I’m older than what you said you are, the newer stuff have not been for me either (like at all ha) but the difference is I understand why they do it and have no problem that they do.

Edit 2: I also don’t think those super flashy / graphic / busy items can stay around for long either, but I don’t believe they are planned to be. A lot of items are seasonal...and are for those who will shell out for trends every season and aren’t about using the bag for years to come...But again, I don’t think it’s like LV stopped making things that aren’t that way. I ignore the stuff that aren’t for me - for example I completely ignored the jungle collection and told my SA he won’t see me for a while when they came out


----------



## stylistbydesign

I actually love the “scam” bag!   I just like the look and versatility of moving all the pieces around; it’s like Legos for adults.  But I am probably somewhat unusual in that I’ve never owned any of those SLG pieces separately.  I could never get used to the small size (esp. the MP), and the weird way the zipper becomes part of the strap at one end.....I love that the Multi Pochette has edited the sizes to be a bit larger, and added actual d-rings/hooks on both ends.  I will say that I could not care less about which celeb is wearing it.  That type of hype has never influenced my bag decisions, and I don’t see that changing in the future.


----------



## raylyn

I think that Speedy and Alma are really classic bags. I like monogram and DE. DA, to me, seems to wear poorly. I like it when it looks new and fresh. I do like Neverfull but the straps are too thin imo, and I have seen so many people carrying shabby looking ones that I wouldn't want to have one. I think that the scam bag is fun but to me, (older) I think that it is a very young look.

LV prices are generally outrageous. I can remember a co worker saving up for one in the 80s (speedy 30 mono) and bringing it into work. She was so excited. I was horrified that it cost about $400! Which brings me to my next point: the prices. So outrageous. But I suppose that if people keep paying, they will keep increasing.


----------



## bagshopr

MagpieInTraining said:


> Omg you said it and now i cant unsee it!! It does look like a gym bag


I don't like the Speedy in any size or print, I think it looks cumbersome and old fashioned. And I love Neverfulls! We all agree to differ...


----------



## Liberté

eunaddict said:


> That moving in the "Street wear/Off-White/Supreme" direction cheapens the brand and its history.
> 
> Sure, it might be a financial success but economical success and finance doesn't always correlate with style or class; one only needs to look at the Kardashian/Jenners to see that point.
> 
> And I think a lot of the newer designs have too much going on to truly be classic pieces. They'll all age really quickly and really badly. IMHO.
> 
> (This might just be me being a grumpy, crotchety 20smthing year old.)
> 
> PS. And yes, I've moved on to other brands.


That's pretty much how I feel about LV now too. Although I still check in here for the new collections, I haven't seen anything I like enough to buy in a long time and I feel like the it's "fast fashion" in many ways" that will look dated soon. If I see something that I might potentially like, there's always an added on chain, lock, contrasting color, weird impractical (for me) shape. 
Anyways, I'm joining the grumpy club!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Unpopular opinion, not a fan of many of the color combinations LV uses on it’s bags..too loud, clashy, and polar opposite.  It’s like they take out the color wheel and design a bag by picking a primary color, look at the color wheel and go, “ok, since this is a red bag, we’ll give it green trim.”


----------



## rose60610

A lot of people don't like the "in your face" Mono print. For the same reason I'm not a fan of, say, T-shirts that have "BALENCIAGA", or whatever brand, covering almost all the fabric. Even the $800 authentic ones look fake.

That said, I still like the Mono print. Maybe we LV fans have gotten so used to it that it doesn't seem so "in your face" to us. And there ARE some "in your face" things I don't mind, such as the Gucci belt with the GG buckle emblazoned with three rows of crystals of each "G". Almost reminds me, in a way, of rodeo buckles the size of dinner plates. There's a
50-50 chance I just may buy that crystal GG belt. Either that or the Hermes belt with their biggest H. Already have with smaller H. But I digress. I'm not the biggest fan of the Neverfull, but I do have the Mono Sac Plat that I really like, as well as about ten other LV's.

I go back and forth on the Artsy. And as for LV bags that are priced similar to classic Chanel, truth be told-- I'd get a Chanel before dropping Chanel money on an LV. That's ultra snob, but there it is. Everybody's tastes are across the board.


----------



## KimTX

My unpopular opinion is a lack of love for crossbody bags. I have only one bag you could consider a cross body, but I wear it shoulder only. I like a big bags and causal hobo style bags best, though I do have small bags too. 

I hate the description "grab and go". Who doesn't grab their bag then go? Do people grab, hold, then stay? 

I also hate "I don't reach for it" when talking about a bag. Do people only reach for bags, or do they actually use them too? Can we not say, "I don't use the bag anymore"? 

Last one: "I picked up this bag".  No, you bought it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My unpopular opinions - I don’t like any of the brown / beige / blue LV canvas mono prints - mono DA, DE, etc.   Partly because I’m not a fan of those colors and shades in general. Partly because I get over paying so much for a non leather piece. And partly, because early in my life the only people I saw carrying them were people I didn’t want to identify with. That’s so not fair to the brand but, my impressions have kind of “stuck”.

I don’t see how the neverful is practical given that is doesn’t have dividers or a closure and the straps are a little thin. I also think they look kind of big and are quite unattractive.  I don’t see fashion in it at all. Which is totally fine. But, I want fashion + function.

On the other end - I wish LV would do black patterned canvas in “women’s” items. That must be an unpopular thought / request or they would have done it already. Lol!

I think one of LV’s strength is that it has such a broad line it can appeal to people with varying tastes. As I mentioned, I don’t like any of the above, yet I happily made LV purchases yesterday.


----------



## Postyco

My unpopular opinion is.. I love that LV is embracing youth and trends! I love the classics and they are the classics for a reason but tbh I was tired of grandma bags. Fashion is all about pushing boundaries. The new prints, bumbags, mini backpacks, mini bags, etc have been fun and refreshing. It’s obvious that they can’t cater to everyone’s taste (the scam bag is that thing your kids will make fun of you for wearing 10 years from now) and that’s okay!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I don’t like the neverfull either as they’ve become so common and boring in my eyes.. Other than that, I also have to mention the DA print, it just doesn’t have that «LV wibe» that I love in the LV canvases! Don’t think I’ll ever get anything in DA.


----------



## delena

Monogram is tacky. I know people worship it in this forum but oh well i dont care.


----------



## viewwing

MagpieInTraining said:


> I agree that i don’t like this feeling of creating scarcity. I feel Hermes started it and honestly it put me off the brand (here’s another unpopular opinion for you - I don’t like the look of most Hermes bags and so I’ll never get involved in the buying race ) and now all other luxury brands do it. I don’t like to be rushed, if I’m able to pay I would like to buy when I can, and if its not available, so be it. But don’t try to play on my fear of missing out to spend thousands of dollars :/


This is the exact reason I don’t like buying limited stuff and brands like Chanel n Hermes.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I don't like the colorblocked stuff either, seems to actually be a popular opinion in this thread!  They keep making them though, so someone must be buying them  I think how nice the style is and how it was all a single color or maybe 2 colors it would be a very nice bag.  The white/black Damier was a nice idea but the different colored trims ruin it for me.

Expanding on that, I don't see why they don't just make things that would obviously sell really well.  Like a white/black Damier with black leather trim.  Or a regular monogram Speedy/Speedy B with black leather trim (not make people do MWT for it).  Epi bags without all the crazy colorblocking.  Make things in quantities so people can buy them.  I'm sure it's all profit motivated, but I think they are making plenty regardless.  

I don't have any Neverfulls but I can see why people like them.  Makes sense for a brand to make different versions of a popular style as they know people love that style and it will sell.  All brands are going to have items that are for me or not, I can appreciate someone else might like something different than what I like.


----------



## cheremushki

Joelene said:


> I don't get the hype with this new "Scam" Bag. To me, it just looks like a round coin purse, pochette accessoire, and mini pochette with a strap .



Agree with this.  This bag had influencer push written allllll over pre-launch.  Instagrammers and stars.  They tried waay to hard and also scam factor on prices, lack of design innovation.

Which comes to my unpopular opinion.  LV needs new women's director.  And even men's line being very "street inspired" I'm against it.  Why not go against the grain and do something modern and classic as oppose to following Gucci's foot step?


----------



## Babyblue033

Do I dare say I'm not a big fan of Speedys?  Don't get me wrong, I love it on other people but I found it to be cumbersome and not fitting very well into my lifestyle.

Neverfulls are not the most exciting but at least it's practical and easy to use. I made it work for me by getting the iKat version, hot pink is my favorite color and it turned a popular bag into something special.

And yes to the "Scam bag". A bunch of SLGs thrown together with a strap? At least LV had the decency to tweak the individual pieces so they're slightly different from existing ones but I can't help but feel like there's an LV inside joke there somewhere...


----------



## Postyco

cheremushki said:


> Agree with this.  This bag had influencer push written allllll over pre-launch.  Instagrammers and stars.  They tried waay to hard and also scam factor on prices, lack of design innovation.


Have never rolled my eyes so hard at LV for that. It reeked of desperation. I wonder how many of these bags they gave away to try brainwash the normal consumer to actually pay for it.


----------



## cheremushki

Postyco said:


> Have never rolled my eyes so hard at LV for that. It reeked of desperation. I wonder how many of these bags they gave away to try brainwash the normal consumer to actually pay for it.


I soooo agree with you.  Although I didn't know of any other times they tried same in LV?  But knowing Dior is part of LVMH and they also got a lot of flack for pulling a same stunt.. but I guess it worked both times.  But there ARE smart consumers.. they don't call it a "scam bag" for no reasons.


----------



## Joelene

cheremushki said:


> Agree with this.  This bag had influencer push written allllll over pre-launch.  Instagrammers and stars.  They tried waay to hard and also scam factor on prices, lack of design innovation.
> 
> Which comes to my unpopular opinion.  LV needs new women's director.  And even men's line being very "street inspired" I'm against it.  Why not go against the grain and do something modern and classic as oppose to following Gucci's foot step?


But even the price of it. I feel like all of the pieces are cheaper separately.


----------



## Joelene

Babyblue033 said:


> Do I dare say I'm not a big fan of Speedys?  Don't get me wrong, I love it on other people but I found it to be cumbersome and not fitting very well into my lifestyle.
> 
> Neverfulls are not the most exciting but at least it's practical and easy to use. I made it work for me by getting the iKat version, hot pink is my favorite color and it turned a popular bag into something special.
> 
> And yes to the "Scam bag". A bunch of SLGs thrown together with a strap? At least LV had the decency to tweak the individual pieces so they're slightly different from existing ones but I can't help but feel like there's an LV inside joke there somewhere...


The joke is probably that people will love and buy anything LV


----------



## stylistbydesign

TXLVlove said:


> I love the speedy.  I used to think the same way you do but after carrying it, I moved to the dark side. I  love that style bag.   It’s light (canvas) and holds a ton.  Not a fan of DA, most of my bags are classics in mono.   I don’t get the scam bag at all.  To me it looks like you pinned your small bags to a strap so you won’t forget them like teachers used to pin papers to kindergarteners.  I mean I own those slgs and carry them in my bags so why would I want to pin them on a strap that is way overpriced and will be easy to counterfeit on Canal street?


 “Moved to the dark side”.....you never know how things might change!  I know that my opinions of some bags has definitely changed as my stage of life changes and progresses.


----------



## Pagan

My unpopular opinion is that my favourite LV items are ‘basic’ classics.

My LV collection is comprised of a few NFs, a Speedy B25, a Neo Noe and SLGs. Thinking of adding a Speedy B30 when I’m in Hawaii so I have one with a bit more space.

I don’t care if these bags are ‘basic’, I don’t care if lots of others have them, I only care that I love carrying them. They’re classic, casual, durable, lightweight and I expect to carry them for many years. That’s the only reason I was willing to spend this much money on them.

$5k bags with hanging bananas, Giant logoed anything, ridiculous looking clipped together it bags...hard pass on them all.

Happy that others love them and don’t care a bit that the company is making them, but I don’t see them at all as a step up from my old school items.


----------



## Marie1Claire

cheremushki said:


> Agree with this.  This bag had influencer push written allllll over pre-launch.  Instagrammers and stars.  They tried waay to hard and also scam factor on prices, lack of design innovation.
> 
> Which comes to my unpopular opinion.  LV needs new women's director.  And even men's line being very "street inspired" I'm against it.  Why not go against the grain and do something modern and classic as oppose to following Gucci's foot step?


Its a bit like the Pochette Double Zip being a recreation of the Pochette Milla!


----------



## Postyco

cheremushki said:


> I soooo agree with you.  Although I didn't know of any other times they tried same in LV?  But knowing Dior is part of LVMH and they also got a lot of flack for pulling a same stunt.. but I guess it worked both times.  But there ARE smart consumers.. they don't call it a "scam bag" for no reasons.


They’ve done normal marketing through influencers before but never this aggressive. I mean they even have Justin Timberlake wearing it  I wouldn’t even be surprised if marketing this bag was a contingency to giving Rihanna her own LVMH line!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I don’t love the 50 shades of pink (rose ballerine, fuschia, rose poudre, etc.) & wish there were other colours available in empreinte bags/SLGs


----------



## Kevinh73

I really dislike DE pattern.  It doesn’t do anything for me. 

I’m really tired of Virgil doing same things over and over again.... chain this chain that.  I mean come up with something new every season and not just variation of different color chains! 

It’s one thing to carry a bag with famous LV monogram but do I want to wear a shirt with Louis Vuitton wording all over?  I mean I paid enough for LV rtw, I’m not interested to be a LV walking advertisement!  I want the rtw well made and not with buttons flying off after just after one wear!

I’m tired of LV pretending everything is very limited and I have to pay 100% upfront months in advance.... and then to see the seasonal bags (that’s suppose to be so limited) everywhere on shelves at NYC, Rodeo, Tokyo boutiques.  I guess not that limited after all as anyone can just walk in and buy them.  That’s fine, just don’t ask me to prepaid three four months ahead of release and pretend that they are oh so limited.  In Kim Jones era, seasonal bags are limited.  In Virgil era, we all know most of the seasonal bags can be had just by walking into major cities flagship stores.  There is no need to prepaid for anything. 

I despise hyper pricing for Virgil seasonal bags.  Seasonal bags used to be about 30% more than staple bags.  Since Virgil came along, seasonal bags are now priced at over 100%+ staple bags.  I do understand pricing of these luxury good is base on demand and not the cost of making these goods.  So good for them if they can sell these Virgil bags at these hyper prices!  But judging from all the seasonal bags I see in Tokyo, NYC, LA, SF flagship stores, either LV is making too many seasonal pieces or people no longer believe in the hype!

I will continue to buy some LV but I will no longer prepaid for anything.  In the mean time, I have diversified into other brands as I’m becoming disillusioned with what LV put out lately.  I’m sure I’ll come back full force sometimes down the road.   Maybe it’s good to take a break.


----------



## wowzers1941

I think it's annoying how particular people are about a new bag. Like wow there's a dent/crease from shipping, or a poped stitch or a curve in the stitching? All these things people complain about. I doubt you look at your cars stitching that close. Sometimes I think to myself, geez I wonder if these complainers think they can do a better job.


----------



## verytotes

I don’t understand the ever on going debate about the neverfull’s design. Like why are people trying to make it something or more than what it’s supposed to be? 

Yes it’s open, it’s an open tote. Yes it’s casual, it’s a travel/ weekender/ beach tote. I don’t think it was really meant to be worn on a cute brunch with friends? If you wanted zippers, then there’s the totally mm for that. it’s not as cute you think? Well yeah because zipped totes are basically diaper bags. That’s why all the iconic totes even from other brands don’t have zippers. 

Also same opinion on de/da print, i don’t get it. Am i the only one who thinks it looks cheap and uninspired? I know women like it because they think it’s “discreet”, like first of all it’s not. The print appears unsophisticated and looks like something you get for free at a department store.

It also reminds me of a transparent background in photoshop. It only works great in those limited edition styles where it has drawings and other prints all over. It’s a nice backdrop and that’s what it is, a backdrop. It needs a subject.

❤️


----------



## Zoffen

DreamingBeauty said:


> I don't like the colorblocked stuff either, seems to actually be a popular opinion in this thread!  They keep making them though, so someone must be buying them  I think how nice the style is and how it was all a single color or maybe 2 colors it would be a very nice bag.  The white/black Damier was a nice idea but the different colored trims ruin it for me.
> 
> Expanding on that,* I don't see why they don't just make things that would obviously sell really well*.  Like a white/black Damier with black leather trim.  Or a regular monogram Speedy/Speedy B with black leather trim (not make people do MWT for it).  Epi bags without all the crazy colorblocking.  Make things in quantities so people can buy them.  I'm sure it's all profit motivated, but I think they are making plenty regardless.



THIS - couldn't agree more! 

There's a reason people are crazy about e.g. the NeoNoe - because they have the colors that make sense to a wider group of consumers (e.g. monogram with black or the plain black epi - I think both are gorgeous). I wish they made more bags that are just practical and in more 'toned down' color options with canvas.


----------



## Greentea

I wish they would stop with multicolor bits on bags or provide an option without them.


----------



## Greentea

reginaPhalange said:


> I don’t love the 50 shades of pink (rose ballerine, fuschia, rose poudre, etc.) & wish there were other colours available in empreinte bags/SLGs


Yes me too


----------



## Millemini

I'm not a fan of the recent collections; especially the Monogram Giant in khaki, red, jungle etc. is not doing anything for me. I think I might have liked it better if the handles, trim etc. were in vachetta or brown or black leather instead of the black/white mini monogram canvas which I just think is a total mismatch. 

I'm more of a traditionalist and I love the Monogram canvas and the classic bags like the Noé. That's what I fell in love with when I first discovered LV and I always come back to that.


----------



## idlehen

I hate the phrase "makes your/my heart sing". When I first heard it on Minks4All's channel on Youtube, it was fine. But now I see it everywhere and it just feels like people are just mimicking influencers and it actually makes me feel a little cringey whenever I read/hear it. 

Almost all the colorful things LV has put out recently looks terrible and tacky. Purple and lime green? Who thought that was a good idea? 

I don't understand when people try to make a bag into something it's not. Like putting straps on pouches that do not have D-rings for them in attempt to make it an over the shoulder or crossbody bag. Isn't that just annoying when you need to open the bag and you have to worry about it slipping off the chain?


----------



## asvalentine22

wowzers1941 said:


> I think it's annoying how particular people are about a new bag. Like wow there's a dent/crease from shipping, or a poped stitch or a curve in the stitching? All these things people complain about. I doubt you look at your cars stitching that close. Sometimes I think to myself, geez I wonder if these complainers think they can do a better job.


Omg I never used to analyze my bags. I would buy them and use them happily, toss them around, use them in the rain. Of course nothing ever happened to them! But ever since I started reading this forum more I find myself examining every square inch of the bag and being terrified to ever use my bags! I probably bought and returned 10 various designer bags this year because I was just being so obnoxiously particular about them. I finally received my last LV as a gift, and told myself to just be happy with it and use it and love it! I can't waste any more energy on the never-ending inspection and anxiety of using my bag. After all, it is really just a purse!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

asvalentine22 said:


> Omg I never used to analyze my bags. I would buy them and use them happily, toss them around, use them in the rain. Of course nothing ever happened to them! But ever since I started reading this forum more I find myself examining every square inch of the bag and being terrified to ever use my bags! I probably bought and returned 10 various designer bags this year because I was just being so obnoxiously particular about them. I finally received my last LV as a gift, and told myself to just be happy with it and use it and love it! I can't waste any more energy on the never-ending inspection and anxiety of using my bag. After all, it is really just a purse!


Amen to that!


----------



## mrsinsyder

idlehen said:


> I hate the phrase "makes your/my heart sing".



I love you for saying this. It's basically become a drinking game to see how often this and "carefree" pops up on TPF.


----------



## fabuleux

I hate LV clientèle.


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> I love you for saying this. It's basically become a drinking game to see how often this and "carefree" pops up on TPF.


Or the always idiotic "Thanks for letting me share."


----------



## Lubina

I never liked the traditional LV monogram, both the logo and the color. I wouldn't buy a bag that shade of brown without the logos and covering it with the logos it doesn't make it more appealing, but I do realize other people love it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> Or the always idiotic "Thanks for letting me share."


Thanks for letting me share my carefree DE Speedy, it really makes my heart sing. I LVoe it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Also I’m going to be REAL petty for a second but...

A multi-hour reveal should not end in a key pouch.


----------



## kimmiesue

mrsinsyder said:


> Thanks for letting me share my carefree DE Speedy, it really makes my heart sing. I LVoe it.


I LVoe "her".  We obviously have a thing for LV but "her" or "him"?  It's not alive people.


----------



## Postyco

idlehen said:


> I hate the phrase "makes your/my heart sing".
> 
> I don't understand when people try to make a bag into something it's not. Like putting straps on pouches that do not have D-rings for them in attempt to make it an over the shoulder or crossbody bag. Isn't that just annoying when you need to open the bag and you have to worry about it slipping off the chain?


+1,0000 
And then complain their items are falling apart.


----------



## Postyco

mrsinsyder said:


> Thanks for letting me share my carefree DE Speedy, it really makes my heart sing. I LVoe it.


dying lol


----------



## karman

mrsinsyder said:


> Also I’m going to be REAL petty for a second but...
> 
> A multi-hour reveal should not end in a key pouch.


Soooo...when I get home and open my package and do a multi-hour reveal.... you won't be mad??


----------



## karman

mrsinsyder said:


> Thanks for letting me share my carefree DE Speedy, it really makes my heart sing. I LVoe it.


You sure it makes your heart sing? Have to compared all the stitching and made sure the leather has ZERO wrinkles?
(I couldn't help it. Sorry.)


----------



## mrsinsyder

karman said:


> Soooo...when I get home and open my package and do a multi-hour reveal.... you won't be mad??


I hope it’s a mono Neverfull


----------



## TXLVlove

Millemini said:


> I'm not a fan of the recent collections; especially the Monogram Giant in khaki, red, jungle etc. is not doing anything for me. I think I might have liked it better if the handles, trim etc. were in vachetta or brown or black leather instead of the black/white mini monogram canvas which I just think is a total mismatch.
> 
> I'm more of a traditionalist and I love the Monogram canvas and the classic bags like the Noé. That's what I fell in love with when I first discovered LV and I always come back to that.


Agree 100%


----------



## karman

mrsinsyder said:


> I hope it’s a mono Neverfull


*backs away slowly*


----------



## IWICBTAll!

My unpopular opinion - I love the monogram canvas combined with the vachetta leather - it's my favorite and has been for years.  But I am aware that many hate it.  I don't like the direction LV is heading where they are trying to create scarcity but what can I do except stop buying.   I don't like "Thanks for letting me share" or "I am so in love with this bag" either.  Love the neverfull in mono and DE.   I am not a big fan of the DA print as it was just released in 2006 or 2007?


----------



## miss_chiff

Do we need to resurrect the extension cord thread? Seems some people still need to get things off their chest.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...do-lv-owners-use.938718/page-75#post-32964851


----------



## kbell

miss_chiff said:


> Do we need to resurrect the extension cord thread? Seems some people still need to get things off their chest.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...do-lv-owners-use.938718/page-75#post-32964851



Agree. I see this is starting to take a bad turn... too bad... I was so in Lvoe with this carefree thread... but now it’s just not making my heart sing anymore


----------



## Lejic

Not LV I guess (although I have those lol ex: you won’t catch me dead with a speedy), but this subforum in general:

There’s a curious amount of judgement. Soooo many people were going on about how tacky the jungle line was/is, for example, unprompted, in reveal or other threads. We get it, you don’t like it. If everybody liked everything LV made - I can’t even finish that sentence LOL. You get the idea. Calling people tacky for their luxury good purchases, unprompted, on a friggin purse forum seems... tacky. 

It’s a forum about purses, geez. Let people be.

ETA: and about the “make your heart sing” high horse peeps: this is a forum about luxury goods that nobody needs. No, you’re not on a Louis Vuitton subforum because you need an LV item. Luxury goods are exactly that: luxury goods. I do agree that looking for stitches/defects/etc is silly, but I don’t think it’s silly to say “if you’re spending thousands of dollars on something, make sure it makes ‘your heart sing’ i.e. gives you pleasure”. Of course buy something that makes you happy, why the hell else are you buying luxury goods? No LV is NOT the most durable, a Longchamp will do more than fine if that were the point.


----------



## fabuleux

Lejic said:


> Not LV I guess (although I have those lol ex: you won’t catch me dead with a speedy), but this subforum in general:
> 
> There’s a curious amount of judgement. Soooo many people were going on about how tacky the jungle line was/is, for example, unprompted, in reveal or other threads. We get it, you don’t like it. If everybody liked everything LV made - I can’t even finish that sentence LOL. You get the idea. Calling people tacky for their luxury good purchases, unprompted, on a friggin purse forum seems... tacky.
> 
> It’s a forum about purses, geez. Let people be.
> 
> ETA: and about the “make your heart sing” high horse peeps: this is a forum about luxury goods that nobody needs. No, you’re not on a Louis Vuitton subforum because you need an LV item. Luxury goods are exactly that: luxury goods. I do agree that looking for stitches/defects/etc is silly, but I don’t think it’s silly to say “if you’re spending thousands of dollars on something, make sure it makes ‘your heart sing’ i.e. gives you pleasure”. Of course buy something that makes you happy, why the hell else are you buying luxury goods? No LV is NOT the most durable, a Longchamp will do more than fine if that were the point.


God that Giant Jungle was a hot mess...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I like that Giant Kaki and Jungle print.


----------



## miss_chiff

I’d say this giant jungle is a hot mess ...lol



fabuleux said:


> God that Giant Jungle was a hot mess...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

miss_chiff said:


> View attachment 4556650
> 
> ...lol


Oh geez   Too funny.


----------



## Postyco

Lejic said:


> Not LV I guess (although I have those lol ex: you won’t catch me dead with a speedy), but this subforum in general:
> 
> There’s a curious amount of judgement. Soooo many people were going on about how tacky the jungle line was/is, for example, unprompted, in reveal or other threads. We get it, you don’t like it. If everybody liked everything LV made - I can’t even finish that sentence LOL. You get the idea. Calling people tacky for their luxury good purchases, unprompted, on a friggin purse forum seems... tacky.
> 
> It’s a forum about purses, geez. Let people be.
> 
> ETA: and about the “make your heart sing” high horse peeps: this is a forum about luxury goods that nobody needs. No, you’re not on a Louis Vuitton subforum because you need an LV item. Luxury goods are exactly that: luxury goods. I do agree that looking for stitches/defects/etc is silly, but I don’t think it’s silly to say “if you’re spending thousands of dollars on something, make sure it makes ‘your heart sing’ i.e. gives you pleasure”. Of course buy something that makes you happy, why the hell else are you buying luxury goods? No LV is NOT the most durable, a Longchamp will do more than fine if that were the point.


I think you misunderstood their statements regarding the “makes my heart sing” phrase. Obviously they’re not annoyed with the individual’s happiness... but with how corny the _saying_ is. Also not quite sure how this would constitute being “on a high horse”


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinh73 said:


> I really dislike DE pattern.  It doesn’t do anything for me.
> 
> I’m really tired of Virgil doing same things over and over again.... chain this chain that.  I mean come up with something new every season and not just variation of different color chains!
> 
> It’s one thing to carry a bag with famous LV monogram but do I want to wear a shirt with Louis Vuitton wording all over?  I mean I paid enough for LV rtw, I’m not interested to be a LV walking advertisement!  I want the rtw well made and not with buttons flying off after just after one wear!
> 
> I’m tired of LV pretending everything is very limited and I have to pay 100% upfront months in advance.... and then to see the seasonal bags (that’s suppose to be so limited) everywhere on shelves at NYC, Rodeo, Tokyo boutiques.  I guess not that limited after all as anyone can just walk in and buy them.  That’s fine, just don’t ask me to prepaid three four months ahead of release and pretend that they are oh so limited.  In Kim Jones era, seasonal bags are limited.  In Virgil era, we all know most of the seasonal bags can be had just by walking into major cities flagship stores.  There is no need to prepaid for anything.
> 
> I despise hyper pricing for Virgil seasonal bags.  Seasonal bags used to be about 30% more than staple bags.  Since Virgil came along, seasonal bags are now priced at over 100%+ staple bags.  I do understand pricing of these luxury good is base on demand and not the cost of making these goods.  So good for them if they can sell these Virgil bags at these hyper prices!  But judging from all the seasonal bags I see in Tokyo, NYC, LA, SF flagship stores, either LV is making too many seasonal pieces or people no longer believe in the hype!
> 
> I will continue to buy some LV but I will no longer prepaid for anything.  In the mean time, I have diversified into other brands as I’m becoming disillusioned with what LV put out lately.  I’m sure I’ll come back full force sometimes down the road.   Maybe it’s good to take a break.


 
Death to hyper marketing in a day of over saturated social media..  i also feel the burn out.


----------



## idlehen

Lejic said:


> ETA: and about the “make your heart sing” high horse peeps: this is a forum about luxury goods that nobody needs. No, you’re not on a Louis Vuitton subforum because you need an LV item. Luxury goods are exactly that: luxury goods. I do agree that looking for stitches/defects/etc is silly, but I don’t think it’s silly to say “if you’re spending thousands of dollars on something, make sure it makes ‘your heart sing’ i.e. gives you pleasure”. Of course buy something that makes you happy, why the hell else are you buying luxury goods? No LV is NOT the most durable, a Longchamp will do more than fine if that were the point.


Sorry if my post came off wrong about not liking that phrase - I understand the sentiment behind the saying, I just don't like the phrasing because it's corny when everyone starts saying it. It's fine if one person says it and it's "their saying", but everyone says it all over this forum and it just became super cringy for me. Of course if you are spending thousands on anything, it should be something that brings a lot of joy. No one is disputing that here.


----------



## cheremushki

Postyco said:


> They’ve done normal marketing through influencers before but never this aggressive. I mean they even have Justin Timberlake wearing it  I wouldn’t even be surprised if marketing this bag was a contingency to giving Rihanna her own LVMH line!


I must've missed Rihanna a d LVMH.. I googled after you mentioned.. I wonder if she will have a "ghost designer".


----------



## baninny

Is the question about unpopular opinions on LV or unpopular opinions on LV posts on this forum? I thought it was the former...but seems like there’s a lot of judgmental comments about people’s posts. Idk, maybe that’s just me.


----------



## LemonDrop

My unpopular opinion. I find Damier Ebene boring. I did own it at one time but I doubt I ever will again.


----------



## loves

Scam bag I can see is popular with young LV customers because separately they are _grandma_ and _aunty_ pieces aka popular with the older crowd in their heydays. Now assembled together with a crossbody strap it is a younger and fresher way to wear them.


----------



## LHLarsen

What an interesting thread. I understand some of the opinions about the Neverfull, open-top, seen everywhere, etc., but  I just love the proportions and the lines-to me, they are perfect and I adore the bag. My unpopular opinion is that I really do not like the shape of the Speedy. I feel like it looks like a mailbox in the States. I can see why the Speedy B is so popular, with the different ways to use it, but I have never liked it and I know what a popular bag it is!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Many of the designs the last few years have made LV ... not luxury ... just luxury pricing


----------



## jbags07

Its so interesting the extreme variety of opinions! I enjoyed reading thru...

As for me:  i love mono...adore, love   I like DE and DA....but i keep buying mono, however, my next bag will be Speedy DE, and for spring i will get Speedy DA....obviously i also love Speedys (have a 25B in mono) 

I think Neverfulls are great bags too, very practical....i don’t care about a zipper because i love stuffing a scarf etc on top...on days you need a lot of stuff, NF is perfect....

As for the Multi Pochette, yup, i got one, and love it. I do love the trendy look of it all together. But there are literally a ton of other ways of wearing it or using the various pieces. It has amazing versatility....consequently i view it as a great investment....

I enjoy my slg’s too....i know there were folks who thought reveals of them are wacky, but i understand the enthusiasm. I adore my slg’s and get as excited when they arrive as i do for my bags lol. They are super cute, very functional pieces.


----------



## karman

IWICBTAll! said:


> My unpopular opinion - I love the monogram canvas combined with the vachetta leather - it's my favorite and has been for years.  But I am aware that many hate it.  I don't like the direction LV is heading where they are trying to create scarcity but what can I do except stop buying.   I don't like "Thanks for letting me share" or "I am so in love with this bag" either.  Love the neverfull in mono and DE.   I am not a big fan of the DA print as it was just released in 2006 or 2007?



I think monogram with vachetta is iconic LV and love it too! I do prefer a medium patina with my monogram vs the stark pale new vachetta though!



Lejic said:


> Not LV I guess (although I have those lol ex: you won’t catch me dead with a speedy), but this subforum in general:
> 
> There’s a curious amount of judgement. Soooo many people were going on about how tacky the jungle line was/is, for example, unprompted, in reveal or other threads. We get it, you don’t like it. If everybody liked everything LV made - I can’t even finish that sentence LOL. You get the idea. Calling people tacky for their luxury good purchases, unprompted, on a friggin purse forum seems... tacky.
> 
> It’s a forum about purses, geez. Let people be.
> 
> ETA: and about the “make your heart sing” high horse peeps: this is a forum about luxury goods that nobody needs. No, you’re not on a Louis Vuitton subforum because you need an LV item. Luxury goods are exactly that: luxury goods. I do agree that looking for stitches/defects/etc is silly, but I don’t think it’s silly to say “if you’re spending thousands of dollars on something, make sure it makes ‘your heart sing’ i.e. gives you pleasure”. Of course buy something that makes you happy, why the hell else are you buying luxury goods? No LV is NOT the most durable, a Longchamp will do more than fine if that were the point.


It seems some phrases just took off on TPF... things people post here and here only, and never any other forums I visit. “Makes your heart sing”, “thanks for letting me share”, “May I ask how much it is?” (Just ask!), referring time a bag as “her”. They’re little (sometimes annoying) quirks of TPF but I don’t mean to say of that in a needing to “get off my high horse” way. Just an observation that we could poke fun at. Heck, I might have even referred to a bag as “her” here and there! As for that unprompted judgement, it’s always been here for as long as I’ve been active. It’s a forum so people will post what they want  I just put a couple of people on ignore list a few mins ago reading their comments on another thread.


----------



## fabuleux

miss_chiff said:


> View attachment 4556650
> 
> I’d say this giant jungle is a hot mess ...lol


I would rather Betty and Rue!


----------



## fabuleux

kimmiesue said:


> I LVoe "her".  We obviously have a thing for LV but "her" or "him"?  It's not alive people.


For those of us who speak Roman languages, the bags and luggage do have a specific gender. For example, in French, we say “un Speedy,” “un Neverfull,” “un Alma,” and “un Keepall” (all masculine). We say “une Pochette Métis” (feminine).


----------



## daisy913

I'm waiting for Abloh and Ghesquiere to leave. I know they are meant to appeal to the younger generation buttttt I'm 24 and so over them. 

Abloh has a done a good job pushing for color. However, just because he uses pops of bright color or makes color combos, it doesn't mean it's an actual good color composition. The men's fall collection with the rainbows... It reminds me of some Lisa Frank sparkly rainbow tape I used to beg my mom to get me when I was 5. You can incorporate color in ways that don't enter the realm of kitsch. He does have some nice pieces though, like that white triangle keepall which isn't actually being produced. I still can't believe he put out a $900 colored pencil roll. Those pencils better be Caran D'Ache. 

As for Ghesquiere... I know some people appreciate his reinterpretations of past LV pieces, but I don't particularly enjoy them. He alters one or two things and then charges a premium for what they are (based on combo of size and materials). I think his designs actually lack innovation. Good for him that LV already owns the previous bags and that bag designs can't be copyrighted, because what he does isn't actually too far of a change from the pieces that inspired him. I did a very hard eye roll when Ghesquiere and Koons collabed, because of course they would. Koons made a career off of appropriating others' works and only changing one or two things. Don't get me wrong, Ghesquiere has a good eye for design, but I'd like to see more pieces that are 100% new and his, and maybe only 1 or 2 bags a year or every other year that are reinventions. Market them as "vault" or "capsule" pieces and make them truly limited.


----------



## Postyco

daisy913 said:


> I'm waiting for Abloh and Ghesquiere to leave. I know they are meant to appeal to the younger generation buttttt I'm 24 and so over them.
> 
> Abloh has a done a good job pushing for color. However, just because he uses pops of bright color or makes color combos, it doesn't mean it's an actual good color composition. The men's fall collection with the rainbows... It reminds me of some Lisa Frank sparkly rainbow tape I used to beg my mom to get me when I was 5. You can incorporate color in ways that don't enter the realm of kitsch. He does have some nice pieces though, like that white triangle keepall which isn't actually being produced. I still can't believe he put out a $900 colored pencil roll. Those pencils better be Caran D'Ache.
> 
> As for Ghesquiere... I know some people appreciate his reinterpretations of past LV pieces, but I don't particularly enjoy them. He alters one or two things and then charges a premium for what they are (based on combo of size and materials). I think his designs actually lack innovation. Good for him that LV already owns the previous bags and that bag designs can't be copyrighted, because what he does isn't actually too far of a change from the pieces that inspired him. I did a very hard eye roll when Ghesquiere and Koons collabed, because of course they would. Koons made a career off of appropriating others' works and only changing one or two things. Don't get me wrong, Ghesquiere has a good eye for design, but I'd like to see more pieces that are 100% new and his, and maybe only 1 or 2 bags a year or every other year that are reinventions. Market them as "vault" or "capsule" pieces and make them truly limited.


I would kill for a Lisa Frank x LV collab


----------



## fabuleux

@daisy913
I don’t think NG has anything to do with pricing.


----------



## Eli23

My unpopular opinions:
1) Neverfull: could never understand why this bag is so popular. If it's only to serve as a carrier (as it's neither pretty nor extremely functional with only one pocket), then why spend so much on it when there are so many cheaper alternatives? just my 2 cents
2) speedy- as someone said before.... makes me think of a gym bag
3) Damier Ebene print ; apart from DE on Alma BB i just can't see anything nice about it. Sorry all the DE lovers! Love the monogram though, even though it's a logo i think it's very subtle and classy.


----------



## Liberté

daisy913 said:


> Those pencils better be Caran D'Ache.


 In Russia all pencils are Caran d'Ache.


----------



## Liberté

daisy913 said:


> Those pencils better be Caran D'Ache.


 In Russia all pencils are Caran d'Ache.  

But yeah thst horrible collaboration was not the work of Nicolas but delphine Arnault


----------



## wishesarefishes

The oversized monogram is hideous and tacky.


----------



## daisy913

fabuleux said:


> @daisy913
> I don’t think NG has anything to do with pricing.


Whether or not he has a hand in pricing, I don't understand why the reinterpations tend be priced high when they're often very similar to the source material. If this was a copyrighted piece of art or music he was "reinterpreting," he would have a hard time convincing the masses that he truly changed his pieces from the original. Sadly, this practice does happen in the art world, commanding millions for someone else's material that was only changed a little.


----------



## daisy913

Liberté said:


> In Russia all pencils are Caran d'Ache.
> 
> But yeah thst horrible collaboration was not the work of Nicolas but delphine Arnault


Oh oops. I remember reading an article that mentioned it alongside an Abloh collab earlier this year. They never mentioned who actually decided on the colored pencils. Must have grouped it under Abloh in my head, thank you for the correction though. I still think Abloh puts out a lot of cringey pop art/kitschy quality designs.


----------



## fabuleux

daisy913 said:


> Whether or not he has a hand in pricing, I don't understand why the reinterpations tend be priced high when they're often very similar to the source material. If this was a copyrighted piece of art or music he was "reinterpreting," he would have a hard time convincing the masses that he truly changed his pieces from the original. Sadly, this practice does happen in the art world, commanding millions for someone else's material that was only changed a little.


The pricing of luxury handbags has little to do with the actual manufacturing, design, and distribution cost. It is, however, linked to the brand's marketing strategy. The questions are: "How much is someone willing to pay for this?" and "How much do we want this piece to be catering to the lower, middle, or higher end of our customer base?". 

As long as people are willing to pay high prices, Vuitton will charge high prices. The significant and continuous price increases help retailers like Vuitton and Chanel maintain the illusion of exclusivity. It's pretty easy to understand. 

You are trying to think rationally about something that does not follow the rules of rationality that apply to traditional retail.


----------



## LV_4ever

My unpopular opinion is that I wish the bags were a bit harder to get. They have just become so ubiquitous. Having the online shopping option has significantly increased the demand, and may therefore have decreased the quality. I miss the days when you had to buy a bag at the boutique. I used to enjoy the neverfull, but it’s as common as a brown paper bag at this point.


----------



## Bagala

The new multi pochette is a hot mess.


----------



## karman

fabuleux said:


> The pricing of luxury handbags has little to do with the actual manufacturing, design, and distribution cost. It is, however, linked to the brand's marketing strategy. The questions are: "How much is someone willing to pay for this?" and "How much do we want this piece to be catering to the lower, middle, or higher end of our customer base?".
> 
> As long as people are willing to pay high prices, Vuitton will charge high prices. The significant and continuous price increases help retailers like Vuitton and Chanel maintain the illusion of exclusivity. It's pretty easy to understand.
> 
> You are trying to think rationally about something that does not follow the rules of rationality that apply to traditional retail.



Please save this & post again for any future posts from those expecting a "perfect" bag when they've "paid thousands" for it.


----------



## Kevinh73

daisy913 said:


> Oh oops. I remember reading an article that mentioned it alongside an Abloh collab earlier this year. They never mentioned who actually decided on the colored pencils. Must have grouped it under Abloh in my head, thank you for the correction though. I still think Abloh puts out a lot of cringey pop art/kitschy quality designs.



Usually items under Home and Lifestyle tab are designed by in-house designers and not design directors (ie Virgil or Nicholas).  Sometimes in-house designers will take elements from runway and slap it onto what they put out season after season... hence Clemence Notebook Rainbow. Colored pencils are highly unlikely designed by Virgil because of that.  In fact, the first color pencil appeared in LV universe was from the catogram collection.  If I remember correctly, there was a picnic bag that came with bottle holder and colored pencils.  This bag was made to order only.  The feedback was people really want to buy the bottle holder and colored pencils and LV obviously complied and now we have multiple options of bottle holder and a colored pencil pouch.


----------



## louislove29

I definitely have a few opinions lol.

I am not a fan of DA at all. I feel like it looks cheap and is hard to keep looking nice due to possible color transfer. 

I have a speedy and while I love it for sentimental reasons I find it so uncomfortable as it’s hand carry only.  I also don’t like when people carry them all slouchy. Mine has a hard bottomed organizer to maintain its shape. 

I love color but hate the color choices LV makes. We need more blue options.  And last but not least I don’t get the big deal with Pochette Métis


----------



## reginaPhalange

This will definitely be unpopular & apologies for all toes stepped on: bag charms on your LV are not required, especially when the entire bag already has a print/pattern (monogram or otherwise) on it already.


----------



## karman

reginaPhalange said:


> This will definitely be unpopular & apologies for all toes stepped on: bag charms on your LV are not required, especially when the entire bag already has a print/pattern (monogram or otherwise) on it already.


I’m also not a huge fan of bag charms on my bags...

I recently saw a lady carrying a Birkin with twillies wrapped around the handle AND a huge fluffy bunny-looking charm that was the size of someone’s fist hanging smack in the middle of the bag. It looked ridiculous and silly and childish.

Tastefully done, charms can be ok but... still not for me in general.


----------



## Miss Krys

People, gird your loins: I don't like a lot of the bags that LV has been putting out within the last couple of years. I personally find a significant amount to be tacky and/or cheap looking...it's almost like LV has started to lose touch with its roots and is just resting on its laurels.


----------



## karylicious

Please don’t hate me for saying this...
Don’t like Twillies..
Don’t like charms..
Hate NF, just don’t get their popularity...
Don’t understand the hype for speedy either since it does not hold its shape..
Don’t like all the painting on the canvas... not classy at all..


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bagala said:


> The new multi pochette is a hot mess.


----------



## JStew

I don’t like the term “pre-loved” to try and fancy up that something is used.


----------



## baghagg

So, my unpopular LV opinion pertains to having too many bags in the same mono.  I currently have only four LV bags, and three of them are mono.  I routinely come across new bags in mono that I'd love to own_ if only I didn't already have 3 mono bags!_  I can't understanding owning a slew of bags all in the same print. 
I also don't see the popularity of Epi.
I mean no disrespect to anyone out there who loves it though.


----------



## reginaPhalange

JStew said:


> I don’t like the term “pre-loved” to try and fancy up that something is used.


I want to preface that this might not be LV-specific since people buy used bags from a variety of brands but I agree with not liking the term. I’m personally not a fan of the used bag route for a couple reasons, primarily authenticity and sanitation. If it is real I don’t know where it’s been, how it’s been used or what’s been in it so I wouldn’t feel comfortable using it. Again, just my personal preference and I get your annoyance with the term!


----------



## Hatfield1313

I guess mine would be that I love the vachetta while I see so many people want nothing to do with it or want to treat it to protect it. I say let it be! I love it when it's brand new and I can watch the patina grow as I use it. It's like it tells a story. A little rain just adds to the story.


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I like that Giant Kaki and Jungle print.


Me too


----------



## LaDolceLaria

PurseAndBags said:


> I'm not a fan of empreinte.  It looks rubbery to me.


Haha! Totally agree!


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## splurgetothemax

I don't like the look of red Epi leather in any style. I saw this girl carried red Alma in Epi and that bag looked cheap. I like Epi Alma in ivory though, it looks elegant. I also like Speedy in Mono and DA only when they are fresh from the store. But, with patina, they just look worn and tired. This patina look only works with certain clothing and vintage style and the degree of patina is highly unpredictable. Certain patina looks good up to a point. Too dark patina, well no. Wear it with clean, minimalist modern clothes, patinaed Mono sticks out like a sore thumb. Although I am okey with patina in Keepall Mono because they are part of a luggage which supposed to look used to give "Old Money" air. For everyday bag, I will stick with DE to avoid any headache of patina and the brown color matches well with neutrals like navy, dark gray, black, beige and green.


----------



## Rani

I’m sorry, but I have to say I don’t understand or like the idea of adding cross body straps to shoulder bags. For example, on the Delightful and Graceful. These are shoulder bags, I don’t get it and I don’t think it looks good in my opinion.


----------



## mmajolica

I don't like how Louis Vuitton seems to be trying to capture the hypebeast/trendy demographic with some of their designs while at the same time trying to capture the more traditional, mature demographic with others? I feel like the house is being pulled in two opposite directions and is losing a brand identity. Which is it LV? Do you want to be trendy and avant garde or classic? 

Also I find most of their women's looks kind of tragic. There are some really nice individual pieces in there, but somehow when they put the different pieces together into an ensemble outfit, it looks... not good on people. I feel like there's too much going on, not cohesive, and uninspired.

Lastly, Vivienne freaks me out a bit. I tried to like her, I really did.


----------



## Lejic

mmajolica said:


> I don't like how Louis Vuitton seems to be trying to capture the hypebeast/trendy demographic with some of their designs while at the same time trying to capture the more traditional, mature demographic with others? I feel like the house is being pulled in two opposite directions and is losing a brand identity. Which is it LV? Do you want to be trendy and avant garde or classic?
> 
> Also I find most of their women's looks kind of tragic. There are some really nice individual pieces in there, but somehow when they put the different pieces together into an ensemble outfit, it looks... not good on people. I feel like there's too much going on, not cohesive, and uninspired.
> 
> Lastly, Vivienne freaks me out a bit. I tried to like her, I really did.



I can’t stand Vivienne...


----------



## happygirl78

1. I think Capuccines is overpriced and ugly
2. I think people who baby their bags to the point of wearing “rain covers” are stupid and probably shouldn’t by luxury items if they can’t actually use them. If you are so incredibly worried about the vachetta... buy Coach or Michael Kors
3. Patina on mono is beautiful, patina on DA is ugly.
4. I HATE the masterpiece collection
5. I think Felicie is basically an overpriced wallet that can fit nothing
6. LV should stick to classic styles and not try to be “Gucci” and super trendy
7. LV shoes are tacky
8. Heat stamps is not super cute, and monograms in gold look ugly
9. Purse charms are over priced and not worth the money
10. “May have had a bottle of wine and lost my filter”


----------



## louislove29

Lejic said:


> I can’t stand Vivienne...


I think she’s the cutest but your post made me lol because it makes it sound like a literal person you can’t stand


----------



## miss_chiff




----------



## Hatfield1313

Slouchy Speedys. I love them. So shoot me.


----------



## Pagan

I am guilty of keeping a rain cover in my NF. It’s not the vachetta I’m worried about - it’s the laptop inside. It’s there in case of random torrential downpour. I’ve only had to use it once on a day when no rain was predicted; I didn’t have an umbrella with me. They look ugly but my laptop and work files were fine. My hair and suit were another matter.


----------



## vilette21c

I don't like the vachetta. Period. I feel like I have to baby it to tan evenly, always mindful of what I touch before touching the bag. I don't like the empreinte either, looks cheap to me. I used to hate the NF but after having kids, it's the only one that stood up to my kids' beating, dragging, vomit, etc.  For this reason, I bought all three. The vachetta on the NF is cheap to replace so they're fine with me  I am not a fan of busy prints on bags, not just on LV so the jungle print didn't do anything for me. I thought about returning my scam bag but realized that I have been wanting a coin purse and pochettes, and they were always out of stock. Never owned any before buying the scam bag. I don't like them all together but will use them separately with other bags or by themselves. I don't like having a lot of SLGs, feel like they're a waste of money---how many wallets do you really need? I only own one bandeau, I think they're also a waste of good money. I don't like most LV shoes because they look tacky with the mono print. My list is long... But to each his own. Some people can carry certain things without looking cheap, I know my limit.


----------



## OCMomof3

I don't like LV shoes.  Not for men or women.


----------



## bubablu

Speedy 40 is perfect as an everyday bag.


----------



## fabuleux

Lejic said:


> I can’t stand Vivienne...


Vivienne is a marketing gnome that needs to go!


----------



## bugn

bubablu said:


> Speedy 40 is perfect as an everyday bag.



Yesssssss agree!!!! I love mine.


----------



## karman

OCMomof3 said:


> I don't like LV shoes.  Not for men or women.


Same! I liked a few pairs of understated mini-monogram ballet flats from a few seasons ago, now kicking myself for not getting them. I would love a pair of LV shoes but all of them either have giant logos or just...don't look great.


----------



## Scarlett916

My unpopular opinions are as follows...

1. People exchanging or selling and rebuying the same bag multiple times...especially a bag with known issues (I'm looking at you, Pochette Metis).   Honestly, I don't really understand people who stalk, get waitlisted, and pine for bags with such known issues.   Makes no sense to me.   Truthfully I think it's all about the hype of the bag than the bag itself.   I admit...I've come close a few times to buying a PM, but just can't make myself do it because of the multitude of issues associated with the bag.

2. People who nitpick their bags to death looking for flaws.   I honestly have read so many threads about people looking for flaws, or thinking normal wear and tear are flaws, and sometimes even seeing flaws that aren't even there!  

3.  Last but not least...Speedy B!   Sometimes I get the feeling I'm the only person who doesn't like the Speedy B.   I love the classic Speedy.   It's probably my all time favorite LV bag.   I own four of them.   To me it's a classic.    But I think the strap is what makes it look like a gym bag/duffle bag.    I get the need for a shoulder bag or crossbody bag...but there are so many other bags that look so much nicer worn on the shoulder or crossbody than a Speedy.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

baghagg said:


> So, my unpopular LV opinion pertains to having too many bags in the same mono.  I currently have only four LV bags, and three of them are mono.  I routinely come across new bags in mono that I'd love to own_ if only I didn't already have 3 mono bags!_  I can't understanding owning a slew of bags all in the same print.
> .



I completely agree! I have two monogram handbags and that is suffice!


----------



## karman

SuziZ said:


> My unpopular opinions are as follows...
> 
> 1. People exchanging or selling and rebuying the same bag multiple times...especially a bag with known issues (I'm looking at you, Pochette Metis).   Honestly, I don't really understand people who stalk, get waitlisted, and pine for bags with such known issues.   Makes no sense to me.   Truthfully I think it's all about the hype of the bag than the bag itself.   I admit...I've come close a few times to buying a PM, but just can't make myself do it because of the multitude of issues associated with the bag.
> 
> 2. People who nitpick their bags to death looking for flaws.   I honestly have read so many threads about people looking for flaws, or thinking normal wear and tear are flaws, and sometimes even seeing flaws that aren't even there!
> 
> 3.  Last but not least...Speedy B!   Sometimes I get the feeling I'm the only person who doesn't like the Speedy B.   I love the classic Speedy.   It's probably my all time favorite LV bag.   I own four of them.   To me it's a classic.    But I think the strap is what makes it look like a gym bag/duffle bag.    I get the need for a shoulder bag or crossbody bag...but there are so many other bags that look so much nicer worn on the shoulder or crossbody than a Speedy.


All good points - I think the Speedy B offers a good hands-free option, but having the strap attach to the sides isn't for me. I have an old Azur speedy 25 from 2008 so the Bandouliere version wasn't available yet, and when I need to go hands free I attach a 16 mm strap to the hardware above the chaps. it works for me. I've been thinking about getting a classic Speedy 25 and would definitely go for the regular version.

Totally agree with you on #1 and #2 as well  The worst part is I find myself getting nitpicky in the same way and I need to stop myself. I find that I forget about "flaws" if I just start enjoying the bag.


----------



## Postyco

I LVOE this thread. No bond is stronger than the one shared over things you hate


----------



## mzbaglady1

I don't get the need to pre-pay for a bag with an SA then stalk the website for the same bag. I really laugh out loud for the cult like following for some items including the ones with serious flaws. The bag, slug, wallet  have to be made in France. Double logo bags where the big LV splattered back across the bag is just tacky. Sorry I refuse to get caught up into the hype for a designer handbag its not that serious.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I think most men bags are not made for the average men height. Sometime I feel like I’m playing “of being the grownup playing with mommy bag” with many men bags I have tried on that interest me.


----------



## Cattyyellow

My unpopular opinion is that the quality control IS going down.

I’m not the type to pick apart my bags but last year I received 3 different items that arrived broken. I’m not taking about a bump in the canvas or other nonsense. 

I don’t know how they even made it into a box and were shipped. Mistakes happen but 3 times in a short period is a bit much. I should mention that they were 3 different items. And I’ve read other posts about it as well, which I believe. 

I guess what I really don’t understand is why they keep letting it happen? Surely, it must cost LV more for exchanges (return shipping, man power to restock or check over items) then  to just double check items before shipping. 

Anyway, that’s my unpopular opinion.


----------



## Marie1Claire

Cattyyellow said:


> My unpopular opinion is that the quality control IS going down.
> 
> I’m not the type to pick apart my bags but last year I received 3 different items that arrived broken. I’m not taking about a bump in the canvas or other nonsense.
> 
> I don’t know how they even made it into a box and were shipped. Mistakes happen but 3 times in a short period is a bit much. I should mention that they were 3 different items. And I’ve read other posts about it as well, which I believe.
> 
> I guess what I really don’t understand is why they keep letting it happen? Surely, it must cost LV more for exchanges (return shipping, man power to restock or check over items) then  to just double check items before shipping.
> 
> Anyway, that’s my unpopular opinion.


I completely agree with you. I recently purchased a pochette double zip and the piping on the corners is crooked and puckered, the lining is puckered and the zip gets stuck!! I have sent the bag back and waiting to see what happens?? I've been watching unboxings on YouTube and cant believe the faults on so many LV items.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Unless one is traveling, A Neverfull looks lazy. I loathe seeing a Neverfull with flip flops minus a beach.


----------



## mrsinsyder

mzbaglady1 said:


> I don't get the need to pre-pay for a bag with an SA then stalk the website for the same bag. I really laugh out loud for the cult like following for some items including the ones with serious flaws. The bag, slug, wallet  have to be made in France. Double logo bags where the big LV splattered back across the bag is just tacky. Sorry I refuse to get caught up into the hype for a designer handbag its not that serious.


I agree. I think it’s borderline obsessive to be ordering multiples of bags just in case. I understand wanting a bag badly, but some are ending up with multiples of things they don’t even care about. It’s odd to me.


----------



## Annabel Lee

fabuleux said:


> Vivienne is a marketing gnome that needs to go!



I own a Vivienne wallet and a Vivienne handbag, and I have no idea why this character shares a name with this line.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Annabel Lee said:


> I own a Vivienne wallet and a Vivienne handbag, and I have no idea why this character shares a name with this line.


I have a Vivienne stamp on the back of a clochette out of posterity...but I wouldn’t think to buy anything with it.

there is a thread that explains it - I think it’s the code VVN for something else and LV creates a mascot out of it.


----------



## fabuleux

Annabel Lee said:


> I own a Vivienne wallet and a Vivienne handbag, and I have no idea why this character shares a name with this line.


Ah the Vivienne bags were stunning. I love the leather. Lucky you!


----------



## Pimpernel

My unpopular opinion (well, the worst of them) is that LV has gone downhill ever since Marc Jacobs left


----------



## roxi88

Pimpernel, it is exactly my opinion.


----------



## lxrac

Pimpernel said:


> My unpopular opinion (well, the worst of them) is that LV has gone downhill ever since Marc Jacobs left



My unpopular LV opinion: not a superfan of Virgil.  The millennials are going to kill me. The off-white armies are going to banish me to the underworld. But you know what, I respect him as a designer. He has a futuristic vision for LV. In fact, I got one of his LV mini soft trunks and I don't know how or when I'm going to wear it but that's the only thing I liked from him. The rest and the new collection naah.


----------



## Namwan-

My unpopular LV opinion is that the scam bags are ugly.


----------



## fabuleux

lxrac said:


> My unpopular LV opinion: not a superfan of Virgil.  The millennials are going to kill me. The off-white armies are going to banish me to the underworld. But you know what, I respect him as a designer. He has a futuristic vision for LV. In fact, I got one of his LV mini soft trunks and I don't know how or when I'm going to wear it but that's the only thing I liked from him. The rest and the new collection naah.


The Soft Trunk is really based on a design by his predecessor, Kim Jones.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Personally, from my experience today, and from what I have seen and heard so many times already: I think LV has lost touch with the average/ casually swinging by regular/home town customer who wants to get something squared away. 

I don't think I ever felt that un-welcome and as a factor of disturbance rather than as a valued customer - at any LV Boutique - ever before, as I did today in what is basically my home town boutique.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Serva1

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Personally, from my experience today, and from what I have seen and heard so many times already: I think LV has lost touch with the average/ casually swinging by regular/home town customer who wants to get something squared away.
> 
> I don't think I ever felt that un-welcome and as a factor of disturbance rather than as a valued customer - at any LV Boutique - ever before, as I did today in what is basically my home town boutique.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Sorry to hear that you didn’t enjoy visiting your home store. You should be a valued customer with your refined taste for the luxuries in life.


----------



## mrsinsyder

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Personally, from my experience today, and from what I have seen and heard so many times already: I think LV has lost touch with the average/ casually swinging by regular/home town customer who wants to get something squared away.
> 
> I don't think I ever felt that un-welcome and as a factor of disturbance rather than as a valued customer - at any LV Boutique - ever before, as I did today in what is basically my home town boutique.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


What does this mean?


----------



## AlaiaLoves

I enjoyed reading this thread a lot! Chiming in with my thoughts:
1. I love my neverfull! Its my perfect everyday/travel/everything bag. I am not really into organizers and just throw everything in - works for me. Although when I do carry my laptop with me the straps do hurt and it can get uncomfortable.
2. Not into patina and that is what stops me from getting more monogram pieces. I have the felicie in monogram with the gold chain and love it (even though I read somewhere on this thread someone thought it was an overpriced wallet, I think its a great evening bag or bag to run and do quick errands). 
3. Totally agree with someone else who posted that LV should incorporate damier graphite (I think that's what its called) into more items for women. 
4. Not into the alma vernis at all!! 
5. Don't have a speedy b yet but definitely my next purchase! I prefer it in the empreinte v. canvas although I do love the durability of the canvas. 
6. Also agree with others on here with the bright colored trimmings. I loved the black and white monogram that came out but the trimmings killed it for me too. 

But to each its own right?!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

This thread is super interesting and has grown into a life of its own! I love it!

I’m trying to think of more unpopular opinions I have that I can add in  definitely patina doesn’t bother me and I honestly kind of like it sometimes. I think I prefer patina on vachetta rather than brand new. 

I don’t like babying bags and I’ll never buy something so delicate it has to be babied (going beyond LV here though). 

I also don’t like “clashing” prints - if I’m carrying a DE bag for example I need my wallet to be either DE or non LV. I HATE carrying mono and DE together. I can still imagine DE and DA (or DG I guess) together, but mono goes only with mono (or leather, with or without mono). 

I actually like the direction LV is going with the bright colour trimmings! I actually like that better than when it’s just bright leather.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

happygirl78 said:


> 1. I think Capuccines is overpriced and ugly
> 2. I think people who baby their bags to the point of wearing “rain covers” are stupid and probably shouldn’t by luxury items if they can’t actually use them. If you are so incredibly worried about the vachetta... buy Coach or Michael Kors
> 3. Patina on mono is beautiful, patina on DA is ugly.
> 4. I HATE the masterpiece collection
> 5. I think Felicie is basically an overpriced wallet that can fit nothing
> 6. LV should stick to classic styles and not try to be “Gucci” and super trendy
> 7. LV shoes are tacky
> 8. Heat stamps is not super cute, and monograms in gold look ugly
> 9. Purse charms are over priced and not worth the money
> 10. “May have had a bottle of wine and lost my filter”


everything except #1. I love my capucine


----------



## LV2

I hate glazing on the leather bags. I really don't like the look of it especially when it doesn't match the lather. The high maintenance is a pain ( for example Dauphine ), issues ( cracks, dents ) and don't think it looks elegant. I wish LV could do something instead, perhaps leather trims or something?


----------



## jill39

I like the patina process—like watching the bag age.  I don’t like the anxiety and stress  of waiting lists and preorders.  So from now on, if it’s not in stock than I don’t get it.  I’m not begging someone to take my hard earned cash.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

mrsinsyder said:


> What does this mean?



Hi,

It really just means what I wrote. When I started going to LV it was a very different experience compared to what it is now.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## CowboyMeow

kimmiesue said:


> I LVoe "her".  We obviously have a thing for LV but "her" or "him"?  It's not alive people.


+100%   Every time I hear people refer it to “her”.


----------



## loubsandlulu

CowboyMeow said:


> +100%   Every time I hear people refer it to “her”.



Super cringe.


----------



## Eli23

verytotes said:


> I don’t understand the ever on going debate about the neverfull’s design. Like why are people trying to make it something or more than what it’s supposed to be?
> 
> Yes it’s open, it’s an open tote. Yes it’s casual, it’s a travel/ weekender/ beach tote. I don’t think it was really meant to be worn on a cute brunch with friends? If you wanted zippers, then there’s the totally mm for that. it’s not as cute you think? Well yeah because zipped totes are basically diaper bags. That’s why all the iconic totes even from other brands don’t have zippers.
> 
> Also same opinion on de/da print, i don’t get it. Am i the only one who thinks it looks cheap and uninspired? I know women like it because they think it’s “discreet”, like first of all it’s not. The print appears unsophisticated and looks like something you get for free at a department store.
> 
> It also reminds me of a transparent background in photoshop. It only works great in those limited edition styles where it has drawings and other prints all over. It’s a nice backdrop and that’s what it is, a backdrop. It needs a subject.
> 
> ❤️


Haha! That’s exactly what it is! Photoshop background. Love this!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear that you didn’t enjoy visiting your home store. You should be a valued customer with your refined taste for the luxuries in life.



Thank you very much!  I really appreciate your nice comment, thank you! 

Let‘s see where it all goes from here. 

Again, thank you for your positivity!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

asvalentine22 said:


> Omg I never used to analyze my bags. I would buy them and use them happily, toss them around, use them in the rain. Of course nothing ever happened to them! But ever since I started reading this forum more I find myself examining every square inch of the bag and being terrified to ever use my bags! I probably bought and returned 10 various designer bags this year because I was just being so obnoxiously particular about them. I finally received my last LV as a gift, and told myself to just be happy with it and use it and love it! I can't waste any more energy on the never-ending inspection and anxiety of using my bag. After all, it is really just a purse!


AMEN!!


----------



## karman

lxrac said:


> My unpopular LV opinion: not a superfan of Virgil.  The millennials are going to kill me. The off-white armies are going to banish me to the underworld. But you know what, I respect him as a designer. He has a futuristic vision for LV. In fact, I got one of his LV mini soft trunks and I don't know how or when I'm going to wear it but that's the only thing I liked from him. The rest and the new collection naah.


Just because things are trendy, doesn't mean millennials are going to like it. I'm surprised at all the millennial bashing still, the oldest millennials are probably getting close to 40 now...
(Phew definitely overreacted a little but Yes, I'm sensitive to generation bashing since I AM a millennial but never identified with the stereotypical millennials that everyone loves to bash...)


----------



## daisy913

karman said:


> Just because things are trendy, doesn't mean millennials are going to like it. I'm surprised at all the millennial bashing still, the oldest millennials are probably getting close to 40 now...
> (Phew definitely overreacted a little but Yes, I'm sensitive to generation bashing since I AM a millennial but never identified with the stereotypical millennials that everyone loves to bash...)


I'm on the tailend of millenials, so I know what you mean. I think the main complaints though are actually moreso targeted towards younger millenials and older gen z. Keep in mind too that every generation was "problematic" when coming of age. 

Millenials and gen z are easy targets because they are the "new" generations with buying power. The market is changing to appeal to them as retailers find out what their preferences are. Change is natural, but it isn't always accepted with open arms.

I for one abhor most of the obnoxious trends that brands are pushing. I view obvious seasonal items as wasteful on resources and money. Hopefully, the market will soon change though. Market research has shown that an increasing number of gen z are mindful of spending and the environment. They would rather thrift or upcycle pieces to be fashionable for today in an effort to save on resources and reduce waste. It will be interesting to see how luxury brands tackle this.


----------



## karman

daisy913 said:


> I'm on the tailend of millenials, so I know what you mean. I think the main complaints though are actually moreso targeted towards younger millenials and older gen z. Keep in mind too that every generation was "problematic" when coming of age.
> 
> Millenials and gen z are easy targets because they are the "new" generations with buying power. The market is changing to appeal to them as retailers find out what their preferences are. Change is natural, but it isn't always accepted with open arms.
> 
> I for one abhor most of the obnoxious trends that brands are pushing. I view obvious seasonal items as wasteful on resources and money. Hopefully, the market will soon change though. Market research has shown that an increasing number of gen z are mindful of spending and the environment. They would rather thrift or upcycle pieces to be fashionable for today in an effort to save on resources and reduce waste. It will be interesting to see how luxury brands tackle this.



I certainly feel that we're in an era of _more, more, more_ and social media (unboxing videos, collection videos, shopping vlogs) just makes it worse. I welcome a shift towards responsible spending and focusing more on quality vs. quantity and would also love to see how luxury brands will adapt since it seems like they're going in the opposite direction right now (more releases, trendier pieces, louder pieces, more expensive pieces).
The older I get, the more minimalist I become. Now if only my spending habits will catch up...haha...I've been more mindful of WHAT I buy, especially when it comes to clothing, but where I live, even if I want to pay $$$ for locally-made from ethically sourced materials, my choices are limited. Buying less is definitely the first step, though!


----------



## thepetitequeen

I really don't like the Neverfull.... Everyone and their dog has one, it's fine I guess but nothing special to me... I do love the LV print though, any suggestions for other LV medium-sized day bags (that are prettier/more functional...... haha!)? Thanks!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I think LV need to revamp the classic keypouch for a bit larger size. While they are cute and quite useful, I just wish their was a bit more room.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Along the lines of what @karman said, I’m kinda over the more more more on instagram. Every LV fan account is an instathot posing on a Ferrari in Dubai with 40 LV shopping bags, bent over so you can see her red bottoms and perfectly injected lips. I’m OVERRRRRR it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

mrsinsyder said:


> Along the lines of what @karman said, I’m kinda over the more more more on instagram. Every LV fan account is an instathot posing on a Ferrari in Dubai with 40 LV shopping bags, bent over so you can see her red bottoms and perfectly injected lips. I’m OVERRRRRR it.


Agreed. I’m definitely moving away from LV but I don’t really think I was ever loyal to just one brand. I also am a minimalist and only have a bag in each canvas & have been toying with the idea of the PM in Empreinte but when I saw it in person wasn’t really phased by it since my Soho Disco is my go-to black crossbody. I guess I’m just trying to say I prefer simple, classic, and minimalist styles.


----------



## Postyco

karman said:


> Just because things are trendy, doesn't mean millennials are going to like it. I'm surprised at all the millennial bashing still


1 millennial bash = 1 less wrinkle


----------



## Love_N_Lune

mrsinsyder said:


> Along the lines of what @karman said, I’m kinda over the more more more on instagram. Every LV fan account is an instathot posing on a Ferrari in Dubai with 40 LV shopping bags, bent over so you can see her red bottoms and perfectly injected lips. I’m OVERRRRRR it.



I’m not on Instagram but I would I’m over 40 of any one things captured so perfectly.


----------



## katandkay

mrsinsyder said:


> Along the lines of what @karman said, I’m kinda over the more more more on instagram. Every LV fan account is an instathot posing on a Ferrari in Dubai with 40 LV shopping bags, bent over so you can see her red bottoms and perfectly injected lips. I’m OVERRRRRR it.


I'm dying laughing at instathot! Thanks for the chuckle here! My unpopular opinion is I detest IG based "personal shoppers"


----------



## Johnpauliegal

So how does social media work?


----------



## LV_4ever

mrsinsyder said:


> Along the lines of what @karman said, I’m kinda over the more more more on instagram. Every LV fan account is an instathot posing on a Ferrari in Dubai with 40 LV shopping bags, bent over so you can see her red bottoms and perfectly injected lips. I’m OVERRRRRR it.


I find IG entertaining. It’s not real life, and should not be interpreted as such. It’s easier to scroll through than carrying around a Vogue while bored, and I appreciate the posts where effort is made. Similar to the upscale ads in a glossy magazine. One has to hope people are not basing their life values on what they see on IG, or magazine adverts for that matter, but it’s definitely fun escapism.


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> Along the lines of what @karman said, I’m kinda over the more more more on instagram. Every LV fan account is an instathot posing on a Ferrari in Dubai with 40 LV shopping bags, bent over so you can see her red bottoms and perfectly injected lips. I’m OVERRRRRR it.


HAHAHA SO TRUE!
So many Insta accounts are just attention whooores. Insta used to be great but now it's every housewife in the world trying to showoff in ridiculously elaborate staged photos. 
What I like about TPF is that most photos are not intended to impress anyone.


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> HAHAHA SO TRUE!
> So many Insta accounts are just attention whooores. Insta used to be great but now it's every housewife in the world trying to showoff in ridiculously elaborate staged photos.
> What I like about TPF is that most photos are not intended to impress anyone.


My favorite are the in car ones where the shoe is on the center console just so you can see it. Like yah I totally drive that way too.


----------



## missconvy

thepetitequeen said:


> I really don't like the Neverfull.... Everyone and their dog has one, it's fine I guess but nothing special to me... I do love the LV print though, any suggestions for other LV medium-sized day bags (that are prettier/more functional...... haha!)? Thanks!


I recently saw the Beaubourg on here. It’s different and so pretty! Or there’s the flower hobo... just some ideas!


----------



## Miss Liz

I can’t argue with logic, so my unpopular opinion is that I absolutely love ❤️ my Neverfulls.  Avoided them until 6 months ago for the usual reasons, then ordered the Mon Monogram to mark an occasion. Once I used it I didn’t want to put it away!  Wandered into LV (yeah, right) and lo and behold the day’s deliveries were being sorted. Got this never before touched (!) ebene that totally does it for me.  Love the simplicity, price point, and carefree way I feel carrying it.  I like being able to see my contents at a glance, and use the pochette as a wallet attached to the D ring for security.


----------



## NZMousee

jill39 said:


> I like the patina process—like watching the bag age.  I don’t like the anxiety and stress  of waiting lists and preorders.  So from now on, if it’s not in stock than I don’t get it.  I’m not begging someone to take my hard earned cash.


100% agree re stock and waiting lists. Getting ridiculous


----------



## reginaPhalange

I don’t like canvas on large bags for myself, I think that the various canvas prints look best on smaller bags & SLGs; came to this realization as I was looking for a larger bag/tote/satchel.


----------



## jaschultze

My unpopular opinions:
1. Don't like the Speedy B. The original Speedy is classic and gracious. The Speedy B may be utilitarian, but to the detriment of the original design.
2. Can't stand Reverse. The light brown color ("peanut butter," said my SA) isn't pretty to me.
3. Apparently, my 3rd unpopular opinion -- I like the Neverfull. I don't have one in use (I had a DA that's seen better days), but I'd like a Mon Monogram (if I could only decide among all the color choices). Not every bag has to be "special" and it's very useful!


----------



## paula3boys

I do not like anything that has a flap, whether it be a bag or an slg, due to the known glazing issues that seem to eventually plague them all. I only have zipped slg items and bags.

I do not like anything with a folded corner. Also seems like problems waiting to happen.

I feel like I am the only one who does not like the NeoNoe. It sticks out too much and looks like a cheap version of the classic Noe.


----------



## SDC2003

2. Can't stand Reverse. The light brown color ("peanut butter," said my SA) isn't pretty to me.

I can’t stand the reverse print either! Honestly it reminds me of vomit. I can’t help but think that. Just my personal opinion.

I also don’t like mini pochettes. I know they are versatile but I don’t understand why the look has to be so unfinished across the zipper pull. Plus I do not like the sound of the canvas and chain. It’s like nails on a chalkboard or when I hear people chew loudly. Very annoying. Sorry!![/QUOTE]


----------



## gburgnicole

1. I don't like the Neverfull- although that seems to be a popular unpopular opinion.
2. Not a fan of twillies
3. I don't know why people need multiple LV card cases or wallets.  I understand that no one "needs" LV at all, but I suppose I don't see how anyone could actually ever need more than one card case at a time.
4. I think the old multicolor line was quite gaudy


----------



## handbagobession

I don’t like LV pushing a particular bag so far to the extreme such as the scam bag.  Every celeb and Instagramer was sent one obviously and all told to wear them on the same day.  And I don’t know who dreamed up that design but it’s ridiculous.   Now that’s my very unpopular opinion, I’m sure.


----------



## KimTX

paula3boys said:


> I feel like I am the only one who does not like the NeoNoe. It sticks out too much and looks like a cheap version of the class Noe.



I'm with you. I love my Petite Noe in Epi Noir and don't care for the NeoNoe one bit. I'm even temped to get a classic full size Noe.


----------



## TXLVlove

paula3boys said:


> I do not like anything that has a flap, whether it be a bag or an slg, due to the known glazing issues that seem to eventually plague them all. I only have zipped slg items and bags.
> 
> I do not like anything with a folded corner. Also seems like problems waiting to happen.
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who does not like the NeoNoe. It sticks out too much and looks like a cheap version of the classic Noe.


I don't like the NeoNoe either.  I feel like the edge around the opening looks unfinished. Plus the zipper compartment in the middle messes up the storage capabilities.  I'm a diehard Noe fan.


----------



## Mikaelha

MagpieInTraining said:


> Oh you mentioning Pochette Metis made me think of the reverse monogram canvas which I absolutely hate. I think that’s my one stand - I can see myself buying any canvas, any leather but not that one. I really dislike it.
> 
> I do like SLGs though! I like to keep my bags super organised and sometimes when I am carrying a tiny bag my wallet won’t fit (i like to have a big wallet normally) so coin purses are perfect! And different pouches help me keep all my things separate but organised. So i have a makeup pouch, an electronics pouch (for my chargers), a key holder etc. doesn’t have to all be LV or branded but i do carry a bag within a bag.


Agree with you!


----------



## Mikaelha

mrsinsyder said:


> Some of the stalking and buying things you maybe don’t even want, and sometimes in multiples, is obsessive and weird.
> 
> And I hate the term lvoe.
> 
> I think a lot of people are trying to make that scam bag work because it’s trendy and they look like fashion victims.


Agree! The other day one lady was like I bought this because I saw how much people like this item over here. I was like WOW. I had to comment. They welcomed me to leave the thread lol. But I ignored their replies. Just gave them my opinion you take it or you don’t/don’t post.


----------



## Mikaelha

karman said:


> Just because things are trendy, doesn't mean millennials are going to like it. I'm surprised at all the millennial bashing still, the oldest millennials are probably getting close to 40 now...
> (Phew definitely overreacted a little but Yes, I'm sensitive to generation bashing since I AM a millennial but never identified with the stereotypical millennials that everyone loves to bash...)


Oldest millennials... close to 40 now... 


oh well 


I’m triggered lol!


----------



## Mikaelha

jaschultze said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> 1. Don't like the Speedy B. The original Speedy is classic and gracious. The Speedy B may be utilitarian, but to the detriment of the original design.
> 2. Can't stand Reverse. The light brown color ("peanut butter," said my SA) isn't pretty to me.
> 3. Apparently, my 3rd unpopular opinion -- I like the Neverfull. I don't have one in use (I had a DA that's seen better days), but I'd like a Mon Monogram (if I could only decide among all the color choices). Not every bag has to be "special" and it's very useful!


I agree I recently got the onthego giant reverse and I like the regular brown side better. So I’m still debating about the bag since I like the style of it.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Mine is the multi Pochette (scam bag). I don’t really appreciate the “busyness” of it. Too much going on
Also, I think capucines are overrated.  It is hard for me to be sold on it.
I used to hate the Pochette Métis but it grew on me in a very special way. I prefer the empreinte version rather than canvas. So I went for it this year hoping glazing issues are a thing of the past lol. Considering getting another one.
nothing against Neverfulls. They were my first LV purchases and I still love both. They are very practical work bags and they can handle a lot of beating.
Vachetta leather- oh my!!!!  I can embrace the beauty in it and the historical nostalgia behind it but man, that thing is a pain..... if well handled it can be beautiful but if you mess up, it will be horrendous.  My 2 cents
Bag inventory - I get overwhelmed with the amount of bags LV has been “throwing up” lately. To me personally, that is a turn off. Some people thrive in all the options and the large amount of different bags. To me, it gets me to turn away.
 Again, these opinions are completely subjective and we need to approach everyone else’s opinions the same way    If we perceive it as an attack on us this thread can get ugly.


----------



## LemonDrop

gburgnicole said:


> 3. *I don't know why people need multiple LV card cases or wallets. * I understand that no one "needs" LV at all, but I suppose I don't see how anyone could actually ever need more than one card case at a time.



Oh I so have to reply  So I have 3.  I actually fly and travel internationally for work back and forth to the USA.  I use the Zippy wallet for my time at work as it can fit my USA cards and cash on one side and foreign currency and needs on the other.  The middle is my passport and two other cards I need for getting through TSA quickly. Then when I take subways, shuttles or sometimes run out in places that I am unsure of, I don't want to flash a huge zippy wallet with my whole life in it. So the Multicartes has some cash and subway type cards in it. I can hold it in the palm of my hand and if I am robbed I am not going to lose my entire wallet.  Then when I am home I don't need to carry my passport and foreign currency so I just use a tiny card case to carry a few cards and American cash.  The zippy wallet is way too much to carry in my daily life at home.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I think LV is ridiculous of destroying away excess stock that couldn’t sale full price so they could avoid putting on discount. Instead of getting tax rebate of destroying unsold excess stocks, put them on sale.


----------



## fabuleux

BleuSaphir said:


> I think LV is ridiculous of destroying away excess stock that couldn’t sale full price so they could avoid putting on discount. Instead of getting tax rebate of destroying unsold excess stocks, put them on sale.


Sales would change the game. Many of us wouldn’t want to buy anything at full price anymore.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

BleuSaphir said:


> I think LV is ridiculous of destroying away excess stock that couldn’t sale full price so they could avoid putting on discount. Instead of getting tax rebate of destroying unsold excess stocks, put them on sale.





fabuleux said:


> Sales would change the game. Many of us wouldn’t want to buy anything at full price anymore.



While personally I hate the idea of bags being destroyed - such a needless waste of resources - I can understand why LV does it, they want to protect the brand and luxury feel. What I don’t really understand though is why they don’t go to outlet - I mean I get it, but also plenty of high end brands (Dior, Gucci, Prada) have created a strategy where they have stores and outlet stores both, and having the latter doesn’t damage their ability to sell at the former. Personally I’ve shopped at both the main store and outlet, and I’ve never waited for something to go to outlet because it’s a crapshoot (what will and what won’t make it).  LV could definitely do something like that, while not allowing certain lines (anything limited edition, for example) to be sold at outlet.


----------



## NeLVoe

Mikaelha said:


> Agree! The other day one lady was like I bought this because I saw how much people like this item over here. I was like WOW. I had to comment. They welcomed me to leave the thread lol. But I ignored their replies. Just gave them my opinion you take it or you don’t/don’t post.


I've just read those posts and I have to agree to you 100%. Never seen such disagreeable people in this forum, they better leave it as they just seem to oppose other opinions. 
I also can't stand this kind of "I grab something quickly just because it's popular and hard to find"-mindset. When I bought my Pochette Accessoires NM six years ago there were like hundreds of it in every store you could pass spontaneously and now it's the new black... same thing with the key pouch, toiletry pouch, Pochette Metis etc.


----------



## hillaryhath

It kinda pisses me off that a lot of the mens stuff isn't considered unisex.

I'm Ride-or-Die Macassar fan and I like a lot of other men's accessories and bags.  Pretty much an equal amount between mens stuff and women's.


----------



## Mikaelha

NeLVoe said:


> I've just read those posts and I have to agree to you 100%. Never seen such disagreeable people in this forum, they better leave it as they just seem to oppose other opinions.
> I also can't stand this kind of "I grab something quickly just because it's popular and hard to find"-mindset. When I bought my Pochette Accessoires NM six years ago there were like hundreds of it in every store you could pass spontaneously and now it's the new black... same thing with the key pouch, toiletry pouch, Pochette Metis etc.



Thank you! Totally agree! And also the PA since everyone wants it to make a crossbody I wouldn’t want to use it as crossbody, it will look the same as the Neverfulls and favorites: everyone has them. Which is ok and I have Neverfulls and favorite but I am at the point that I want to use a purse that’s understated and not everyone is carrying. (A purse that I also have to like not a purse or item that most people seem to want and it’s HTF.)


----------



## mzbaglady1

MagpieInTraining said:


> While personally I hate the idea of bags being destroyed - such a needless waste of resources - I can understand why LV does it, they want to protect the brand and luxury feel. What I don’t really understand though is why they don’t go to outlet - I mean I get it, but also plenty of high end brands (Dior, Gucci, Prada) have created a strategy where they have stores and outlet stores both, and having the latter doesn’t damage their ability to sell at the former. Personally I’ve shopped at both the main store and outlet, and I’ve never waited for something to go to outlet because it’s a crapshoot (what will and what won’t make it).  LV could definitely do something like that, while not allowing certain lines (anything limited edition, for example) to be sold at outlet.


I purchased from a  Chanel outlet years ago. At the time I really wasnt into this brand too much. This was over 10 years ago the outlet have since closed.


----------



## Cupid92

idlehen said:


> Sorry if my post came off wrong about not liking that phrase - I understand the sentiment behind the saying, I just don't like the phrasing because it's corny when everyone starts saying it. It's fine if one person says it and it's "their saying", but everyone says it all over this forum and it just became super cringy for me. Of course if you are spending thousands on anything, it should be something that brings a lot of joy. No one is disputing that here.


Instead of 'makes my heart sing' they should be saying 'makes my wallet cry' hahaha


----------



## Roma1290

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today.
> 
> A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others.
> 
> For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin.
> 
> I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me
> 
> So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us


I cannot STAND the graffitti look/flowers/etc painted on some of the bags. I honestly think it just looks so cheap. Not a fan of the Neverfull either.


----------



## NeLVoe

Mikaelha said:


> Thank you! Totally agree! And also the PA since everyone wants it to make a crossbody I wouldn’t want to use it as crossbody, it will look the same as the Neverfulls and favorites: everyone has them. Which is ok and I have Neverfulls and favorite but I am at the point that I want to use a purse that’s understated and not everyone is carrying. (A purse that I also have to like not a purse or item that most people seem to want and it’s HTF.)


To put it in a nutshell, I buy the bags that appeal to me, nevermind if it is a popular bag or not. The bags that I wish to carry for a lifetime and never think about selling them one day.


----------



## Mikaelha

Roma1290 said:


> I cannot STAND the graffitti look/flowers/etc painted on some of the bags. I honestly think it just looks so cheap. Not a fan of the Neverfull either.


And I see that the painted (printed!) canvas wears off VERY fast! I wouldn’t buy a wallet, that i use daily, with painted (printed!) canvas.


----------



## fabuleux

Mikaelha said:


> And I see that the painted canvas wears off VERY fast! I wouldn’t buy a wallet, that i use daily, with painted canvas.


It's not painted. It's printed.


----------



## Mikaelha

fabuleux said:


> It's not painted. It's printed.


Right. That’s what I meant then, printed. It wears off very fast!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I don’t like the Multi-Pochette (scam bag) with all of the pieces worn together but have contemplated getting it to wear/use everything separately.


----------



## cosima

I‘m glad that LV doesn‘t go on sale and doesn‘t sell bags in outlets!
I woudn‘t buy no more LV if he would do that!!
I annoy me to have bought 2 BV bags in a outlet store. 
And I buy no more bags from designers who sell in outlet stores.
It‘s just not the same feeling to know, that a lot of people can buy „my“ bag so much cheaper in the outlet store or on sale!!


----------



## Portobello Road

fabuleux said:


> I hate LV clientèle.


That’s just plain rude!  You don’t know me and I don’t know you and yet you hate me because I am a customer of LV.    It’s not very welcoming to new PF members is it?


----------



## fabuleux

Poodles4me said:


> That’s just plain rude!  You don’t know me and I don’t know you and yet you hate me because I am a customer of LV.    It’s not very welcoming to new PF members is it?


Welcome to TPF!


----------



## BULL

Poodles4me said:


> That’s just plain rude!  You don’t know me and I don’t know you and yet you hate me because I am a customer of LV.    It’s not very welcoming to new PF members is it?


You clearly don't get it.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

mzbaglady1 said:


> I purchased from a  Chanel outlet years ago. At the time I really wasnt into this brand too much. This was over 10 years ago the outlet have since closed.


They wouldn't even have to do a full-on outlet. They could save the inventory and do a pop-up outlet every 2 years or something! Similar to a pop-up sample sale.


----------



## verytotes

Mikaelha said:


> They welcomed me to leave the thread lol. But I ignored their replies. Just gave them my opinion.


Loool this made me laugh so hard! Hahah


----------



## Rosston

Miss Krys said:


> People, gird your loins: I don't like a lot of the bags that LV has been putting out within the last couple of years. I personally find a significant amount to be tacky and/or cheap looking...it's almost like LV has started to lose touch with its roots and is just resting on its laurels.



I agree.  What's with the fold-up leather base corners...  on the Flowered Zip Tote for example..  I bought a new one and sold it 5 months later.  I will NEVER buy another Louis Vuitton bag that doesn't have the protective feet on the bottom.


----------



## mzbaglady1

OogleAtLuxury said:


> They wouldn't even have to do a full-on outlet. They could save the inventory and do a pop-up outlet every 2 years or something! Similar to a pop-up sample sale.


Believe me Dior outlet the prices are not that much discounted from the original prices. And the merchandise is not made for outlet they are past season rtw, handbags, shoes, accessories, etc. Hermes have sales maybe twice a year and of course you are not going to snag a Kelly or a Birkin bag at this sale. I am kicking myself for not purchasing more Chanel items when this outlet existed.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Rosston said:


> I agree.  What's with the fold-up leather base corners...  on the Flowered Zip Tote for example..  I bought a new one and sold it 5 months later.  I will NEVER buy another Louis Vuitton bag that doesn't have the protective feet on the bottom.


I found this out the hard way when I put the mini egg bag on the counter and it almost rolled off the counter I had to catch the bag very quickly. It was funny because I thought it would have feet on the bottom. You would have to keep laying this bag down because of the shape.


----------



## karman

Poodles4me said:


> That’s just plain rude!  You don’t know me and I don’t know you and yet you hate me because I am a customer of LV.    It’s not very welcoming to new PF members is it?


You are posting in the Louis Vuitton forum. We are pretty much _all_ customers of LV here


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Poodles4me said:


> That’s just plain rude!  You don’t know me and I don’t know you and yet you hate me because I am a customer of LV.    It’s not very welcoming to new PF members is it?



First of all welcome. 

Now what I can’t understand is how you pinpointed one post 5 pages into this thread which wasn’t even directed to you. 

There are many threads in this forum. Have a look. The majority of us are friendly and are willing to help out one another. 

Come back and have a look.


----------



## Jamesmum

Lubina said:


> I never liked the traditional LV monogram, both the logo and the color. I wouldn't buy a bag that shade of brown without the logos and covering it with the logos it doesn't make it more appealing, but I do realize other people love it.


That is such a good way to put it! 
Although in contrast I love the monogram logo and have been idolising the bags for 15years- but your right - I wouldn’t buy that shade of brown bag in primark or another cheap store - why would I buy a lux one. Even if it is iconic


----------



## themeanreds

-Don't like the cat stuff
-Don't like the jungle stuff/leopard stuff
-Don't like this new multi-pochette thingy (except for the strap, really like the strap)
-I like old looking, vintage bags even if people think they look too beaten up - I think they are just aging like all of us


----------



## Mikaelha

verytotes said:


> Loool this made me laugh so hard! Hahah


I’m cracking up at work now! Lol!   Thanks


----------



## carolinelois

missconvy said:


> I recently saw the Beaubourg on here. It’s different and so pretty! Or there’s the flower hobo... just some ideas!


Please don't buy a flower hobo, see what happened to mine in less than 12 months


----------



## makendu

Fashion houses should not be producing goods outside of their home country, then claiming their a certain "country" brand like French luxury goods when your also producing goods in other countries, your just watering down your brand to meet demand at this point you'r becoming a regular brand.


----------



## fabuleux

makendu said:


> Fashion houses should not be producing goods outside of their home country, then claiming their a certain "country" brand like French luxury goods when your also producing goods in other countries, your just watering down your brand to meet demand at this point you'r becoming a regular brand.


Good luck with that.


----------



## roxi88

makendu said:


> Fashion houses should not be producing goods outside of their home country, then claiming their a certain "country" brand like French luxury goods when your also producing goods in other countries, your just watering down your brand to meet demand at this point you'r becoming a regular brand.


Louis Vuitton is a regular Brand.


----------



## LVoer87

Lejic said:


> Not LV I guess (although I have those lol ex: you won’t catch me dead with a speedy), but this subforum in general:
> 
> There’s a curious amount of judgement. Soooo many people were going on about how tacky the jungle line was/is, for example, unprompted, in reveal or other threads. We get it, you don’t like it. If everybody liked everything LV made - I can’t even finish that sentence LOL. You get the idea. Calling people tacky for their luxury good purchases, unprompted, on a friggin purse forum seems... tacky.
> 
> It’s a forum about purses, geez. Let people be.
> 
> ETA: and about the “make your heart sing” high horse peeps: this is a forum about luxury goods that nobody needs. No, you’re not on a Louis Vuitton subforum because you need an LV item. Luxury goods are exactly that: luxury goods. I do agree that looking for stitches/defects/etc is silly, but I don’t think it’s silly to say “if you’re spending thousands of dollars on something, make sure it makes ‘your heart sing’ i.e. gives you pleasure”. Of course buy something that makes you happy, why the hell else are you buying luxury goods? No LV is NOT the most durable, a Longchamp will do more than fine if that were the point.


Totally agree! Besides, those collections that people tend to hate are rarely available online or even in most stores. You may hate the way Jungle collection looks, but some other people are willing to spend triple its price on resale websites. I personally love the giant monogram, I think it’s a fun take on the classic. And classic speedies, neverfulls and almas aren’t going anywhere. So I’m all for what makes your heart sing, despite some finding it cringey


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

Here’s my unpopular opinion:

I don’t understand using LV Toiletry bags as clutches. Every time I see it, I imagine the person carrying a glamorous shower caddy 

To each their own though. I loveeeee reverse bags which I see are quite controversial


----------



## jenlynne25

I think the light brown on the reverse PM looks like baby poop!  Every time I see it I just can’t unsee poop!  :-O


----------



## canto bight

Louis Vuitton used to bore me up until a few years ago.


----------



## Etriers

That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.

And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


----------



## karman

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


That’s a really good point. I wouldn’t carry my monogram bags in pouring rain if I could avoid it, but I’ve rarely had water spots that don’t come out of vachetta. Plus I find vachetta becomes more durable as you wear... once it gets a bit of colour and obtains a bit of shine to it, it wears so well. Those who try to keep their vachetta as pale as possible are missing out on this! Plus I prefer monogram with a bit of patina otherwise it’s too stark of contrast.


----------



## Joeli7

I dont like gold hardware with empreinte noir and I dont like the rivets that are on so many designs.


----------



## jenlynne25

I have a love/hate relationship with the NF.  As a mom with little kids it’s a great “carry everything” bag but I hate that it’s so common.  It’s the MM size in DE.  I also hate the fact that I’m a “bigger” gal and it doesn’t sit on my shoulder super easy because the straps aren’t long enough.  The open top doesn’t bug me because I cinch mine most of the time.  I love to hate it!  Lol


----------



## BleuSaphir

Vachetta leather isn't scary at all, yes you should maintain it carefully. But the change in leather is very captivating.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My unpopular LV opinion are those who buy hot limited items and resell them for profit. 
(Don’t knock me for stating my point of view)


----------



## MooMooVT

canto bight said:


> Louis Vuitton used to bore me up until a few years ago.


Same. As recently as 2016 I poo-poo's the LV mono canvas. Now I'm in love with it.


----------



## jenlynne25

I dislike all the Holiday pieces they release.  The stuff with the pictures on it.  I just don’t get them! :-#


----------



## thewave1969

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


Even if I am guilty of preferring light color vacchetta to darker one, but yes you are absolutely right! I needed a smile and a refresher slap regarding the above. Thank you for your post!


----------



## Etriers

thewave1969 said:


> Even if I am guilty of preferring light color vacchetta to darker one, but yes you are absolutely right! I needed a smile and a refresher slap regarding the above. Thank you for your post!



Oh gosh.   Well at least I made you smile.    I don’t know know what gets into me sometimes, I need to calm down.


----------



## KimTX

Etriers said:


> Oh gosh.   Well at least I made you smile.    I don’t know know what gets into me sometimes, I need to calm down.


I loved what you wrote.


----------



## Greentea

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


This is SO TRUE


----------



## handbagobession

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


Brilliant!


----------



## fabuleux

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I’m shocked that people are going out of their minds trying to buy this Vivienne Christmas stuff. LV is creating a model of hyped up nonsense that has people buying stuff they don’t even want. Smh.


----------



## Lejic

mrsinsyder said:


> I’m shocked that people are going out of their minds trying to buy this Vivienne Christmas stuff. LV is creating a model of hyped up nonsense that has people buying stuff they don’t even want. Smh.



Agreed. I already don't like the Christmas/painted stuff, but especially Vivienne... Eugh!

ETA: Oh and also I really dislike TPs as clutches. That huge zipper hanging off and stuff, no thank you. I'll just buy a real clutch.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


Preach!!


----------



## kbell

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.



Great post! And I love love the leather... and it’s patina. I have always thought it was beautiful which is why I’m mostly drawn to the mono items.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.


Thank you for this great historical perspective. Inspires me to go beat up my vachetta pieces. But seriously though, this is an awesome reminder.


----------



## Greentea

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you for this great historical perspective. Inspires me to go beat up my vachetta pieces. But seriously though, this is an awesome reminder.


Yes. I am going to buy the monogram Alma bb I’ve always wanted and let it just be. Of course I won’t abuse it but I’m going to trust the leather to handle all the life I put it through and I think it will be pretty.


----------



## ChloeMJ1

MP Accessoires owners pls don’t hate me but I just don’t understand this bag at all lol


----------



## cdacs25

ChloeMJ1 said:


> MP Accessoires owners pls don’t hate me but I just don’t understand this bag at all lol


Yass! I've never actually seen it in public... just stripped and sold apart online probably due to the scarcity of pochettes


----------



## missconvy

I really don't like the lining of the new version of never full. I think it's boring. I love the old version with the cursive Louis Vuitton writing and flowers.


----------



## EmmJay

missconvy said:


> I really don't like the lining of the new version of never full. I think it's boring. I love the old version with the cursive Louis Vuitton writing and flowers.


I agree. The cursive is standard on Mon Mongram NFs.


----------



## missconvy

EmmJay said:


> I agree. The cursive is standard on Mon Mongram NFs.


Ah, I didn't realize that. Good to know.


----------



## jenlynne25

missconvy said:


> I really don't like the lining of the new version of never full. I think it's boring. I love the old version with the cursive Louis Vuitton writing and flowers.


I think you should have the option of the cursive or the standard writing. I personally like the cursive writing but the straight lines that are in the newer versions rather than the flowers and twirly  lines.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I love the Christmas animation scenes this year, however, I wish they would’ve picked a more elegant character than Vivienne


----------



## elbow

I have never understood the folks who expect their bags to be perfect until the end of time. I use the effff out of my bags and they have nicks and dings on them and I’m totally ok with that. Yes, LV is expensive but that doesn’t mean they’re indestructible. 

I also don’t understand people who take a magnifying glass to the pattern placement. I never notice things like that, which is great because I prefer to buy online. The stores are such a zoo, packed full of people who are just looking and not buying—it’s not a fun experience for me anymore. I guess that’s another unpopular opinion. Why would I want to be surrounded by try-hards holding up their pinkies while drinking champagne. Noooooo thank you.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Based on a lot of comments i saw on the Christmas thread as well as other places/in person, there seems to be a lot of hate for the Christmas animation. But I love it! I think its adorable and so girly and just so so cute. I bought an MP and I’m considering buying another one or perhaps the set of notebooks or the passport cover, if its around in the store when i go...


----------



## MooMooVT

elbow said:


> The stores are such a zoo, packed full of people who are just looking and not buying—it’s not a fun experience for me anymore. I guess that’s another unpopular opinion. Why would I want to be surrounded by try-hards holding up their pinkies while drinking champagne. Noooooo thank you.


I went to my local LV last Saturday to pick up a bag I ordered online and quickly retreated! It was a zoo and wasn't worth the hassle/wait. I came back on Wednesday and it was much better. While I'd prefer to order online, I do want to have a good SA relationship so I can get harder to find items - but mental note - go during the week, mid day!


----------



## kbell

elbow said:


> I have never understood the folks who expect their bags to be perfect until the end of time. I use the effff out of my bags and they have nicks and dings on them and I’m totally ok with that. Yes, LV is expensive but that doesn’t mean they’re indestructible.
> 
> I also don’t understand people who take a magnifying glass to the pattern placement. I never notice things like that, which is great because I prefer to buy online. The stores are such a zoo, packed full of people who are just looking and not buying—it’s not a fun experience for me anymore. I guess that’s another unpopular opinion. Why would I want to be surrounded by try-hards holding up their pinkies while drinking champagne. Noooooo thank you.



Agree with part of this, not the store part. My last trip to Las Vegas a girlfriend & I visited literally every store & bought absolutely nothing. It wasn’t crowded at any of them & it was fun. My friend has no LV & got to try many, compare leathers, smell perfumes etc. Also we met an amazing CA that we talked & hung out with for a while. She was friendly, patient & amazing. I’ve purchased through her after our visit & will again. I usually think on things before deciding to purchase. In person when you can build relationships it is fun for me... I like people. It also helps avoid stalking when something is coming like the Christmas items. And we did not drink champagne but that’s irrelevant really.


----------



## littleblackbag

I wish LV would stop doing the boxes and just make better dust bags instead. I find it a very half arsed effort with their packaging. Its like Ooh its in a box it must be luxurious! However most of the time, when I've had a box with my bag, the box is way too big for the bag and it just slops around in there till I can get it home and rescue it. When you buy a bag from Hermes, you usually get the box the bag left the factory in and its stuffed with paper so the bag just nestles gently in the box and doesn't move around all over the place. I know they are considerably more expensive, but still. When I got my NeoNoe I was given an absolutely enormous box, it was quite ridiculous! I always forget to say I'd rather not have the box!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sorry but this whole collection looks like I saw a couple of years ago at a M K outlet. Cheap looking and not worth the price.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry but this whole collection looks like I saw a couple of years ago at a M K outlet. Cheap looking and not worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595137


Too quilt-like.  I’m not liking it.  Thanks goodness!  Lol


----------



## Laneige

They now have a change of plan. Having a lot of fashion bags n can’t wait to push them out of production..... they r going mass market for the expensive price tag


----------



## mzbaglady1

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Too quilt-like.  I’m not liking it.  Thanks goodness!  Lol


Without the LV logo you would definitely see this at your discount chain stores Tjmaxx, Marshalls, Ross, Burlington Coat Factory etc.


----------



## socaltrojan

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry but this whole collection looks like I saw a couple of years ago at a M K outlet. Cheap looking and not worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595137



Agreed I am not a fan of this patchwork trend either.  I also didn't like the giant collection that people loved.  I thought the super bright colors were ridiculous together.  

But that us what makes style unique to each person's taste.  There are plenty of designs for all.  Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## jenlynne25

socaltrojan said:


> Agreed I am not a fan of this patchwork trend either.  I also didn't like the giant collection that people loved.  I thought the super bright colors were ridiculous together.
> 
> But that us what makes style unique to each person's taste.  There are plenty of designs for all.  Different strokes for different folks!


Idk that it’s even a persons taste.  I think so many people buy them just because they want the latest and greatest LV then they never carry them again. Lol


----------



## strouvaille

Probably going to get flack for this, but I’m not a fan of Neverfull. It’s not my style, so pretty much a biased personal opinion.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry but this whole collection looks like I saw a couple of years ago at a M K outlet. Cheap looking and not worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595137



I cannot agree with you more.  I always like basic and subtle ones so i was not into cats printed ones, luggage printed on bags, new waves, i did not like that braided handles of PM or Artsy.


----------



## jenlynne25

strouvaille said:


> Probably going to get flack for this, but I’m not a fan of Neverfull. It’s not my style, so pretty much a biased personal opinion.


I just wish it had slightly longer handles for us thicker girls.  I can barely get my arm in those holes!


----------



## Kidclarke

I think the Christmas animations are the ugly and tacky.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Kidclarke said:


> I think the Christmas animations are the ugly and tacky.


I agree.


----------



## MmeM124

Love_N_Lune said:


> I agree.


I teach French and the Eiffel Tower one makes me cringe so hard. And I like the Eiffel Tower! For a French company I think they did a terrible job with that one. The convertible, the tower, the way vivienne is positioned...bleh. The rest are cute, not fully my style but attractive for what they are. I can’t get over the fact that the Eiffel Tower one is everyone’s favorite.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry but this whole collection looks like I saw a couple of years ago at a M K outlet. Cheap looking and not worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595137



I don’t think I can be paid to wear this


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MmeM124 said:


> I teach French and the Eiffel Tower one makes me cringe so hard. And I like the Eiffel Tower! For a French company I think they did a terrible job with that one. The convertible, the tower, the way vivienne is positioned...bleh. The rest are cute, not fully my style but attractive for what they are. I can’t get over the fact that the Eiffel Tower one is everyone’s favorite.



There’s an Eiffel Tower???   The red convertible is what I was interested in.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Love_N_Lune said:


> I don’t think I can be paid to wear this


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Love_N_Lune said:


> I don’t think I can be paid to wear this


Who wears it?? I just stick it in my bag.


----------



## Louloomoo

MyMelodyLV said:


> I love the Christmas animation scenes this year, however, I wish they would’ve picked a more elegant character than Vivienne



I agree. I really wish they did an animation like the trunks a while back.
No people or animals would be a nice change.


----------



## fabuleux

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry but this whole collection looks like I saw a couple of years ago at a M K outlet. Cheap looking and not worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595137


It’s one of the ugliest LV collections in a long time.


----------



## fabuleux

Laneige said:


> They now have a change of plan. Having a lot of fashion bags n can’t wait to push them out of production..... they r going mass market for the expensive price tag


Louis Vuitton has been “going mass market” for 30 years.


----------



## socaltrojan

jenlynne25 said:


> Idk that it’s even a persons taste.  I think so many people buy them just because they want the latest and greatest LV then they never carry them again. Lol



mhmm interesting point I never considered! I always thought you had to love it to want it lol!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Love_N_Lune said:


> I don’t think I can be paid to wear this


I think this collection should be the new Scam Bag that they give to all the influencers/celebs/bloggers to promote the heck out of  Then we can see a million pictures of these monstrosities all over the Internet


----------



## mzbaglady1

DreamingBeauty said:


> I think this collection should be the new Scam Bag that they give to all the influencers/celebs/bloggers to promote the heck out of  Then we can see a million pictures of these monstrosities all over the Internet


----------



## Pinkie*

themeanreds said:


> -Don't like the cat stuff
> -Don't like the jungle stuff/leopard stuff
> -Don't like this new multi-pochette thingy (except for the strap, really like the strap)
> -I like old looking, vintage bags even if people think they look too beaten up - I think they are just aging like all of us


 +1


----------



## KimTX

Johnpauliegal said:


> Who wears it?? I just stick it in my bag.


She was referring to the new denim line of handbags, not the animation SLGs.

And that new denim line looks like old 70's patchwork denim stuff-but not in a cute way. Remember patchwork denim quilts? Ugh!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

KimTX said:


> She was referring to the new denim line of handbags, not the animation SLGs.
> 
> And that new denim line looks like old 70's patchwork denim stuff-but not in a cute way. Remember patchwork denim quilts? Ugh!





KimTX said:


> She was referring to the new denim line of handbags, not the animation SLGs.
> 
> And that new denim line looks like old 70's patchwork denim stuff-but not in a cute way. Remember patchwork denim quilts? Ugh!



 Thanks for the explanation.   Yeah I’m not too keen on the denim either.


----------



## KimTX

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for the explanation.   Yeah I’m not too keen on the denim either.


Yeah, I'm not sure that's going to quality as an "unpopular" opinion.


----------



## socaltrojan

DreamingBeauty said:


> I think this collection should be the new Scam Bag that they give to all the influencers/celebs/bloggers to promote the heck out of  Then we can see a million pictures of these monstrosities all over the Internet


I don't know if my eyes could handle that lol


----------



## socaltrojan

Kidclarke said:


> I think the Christmas animations are the ugly and tacky.



lol I love them so much this season hahaha but felt that way about the last several years prints other than the trunks collection lol


----------



## jenlynne25

Kidclarke said:


> I think the Christmas animations are the ugly and tacky.


I don’t like any of the animations from any of the years.  If I wanted my kid to draw/paint on my luxury pieces then I’d let her but who has that kind of money to throw around! Lol


----------



## ifahima

Do not understand this obsession with the holidays shopping bag! Even more bewildered that people are buying something or anything JUST so they can get a shopping bag!


----------



## ctimec

The “mascot” Vivienne and bag charms of any kind. Not my thing


----------



## tina888

Am I the only one that sees a corpse flower when I see the mascot?


----------



## Irishgrrrl

My unpopular opinion: I love the Neverfull! So many people dislike it because we see them so much in the wild, but IDC. I never pay attention to what others are carrying, and I don’t feel the need to avoid a bag just because it’s common. The NF is practical, beautiful, and so easy to carry. I have one already and I’m lusting after another one!


----------



## jenlynne25

Irishgrrrl said:


> My unpopular opinion: I love the Neverfull! So many people dislike it because we see them so much in the wild, but IDC. I never pay attention to what others are carrying, and I don’t feel the need to avoid a bag just because it’s common. The NF is practical, beautiful, and so easy to carry. I have one already and I’m lusting after another one!


I would love the NF if the straps were maybe and inch or inch and a half longer.  Thicker girls, like myself, can’t easily get it on my shoulder.


----------



## gburgnicole

jenlynne25 said:


> I would love the NF if the straps were maybe and inch or inch and a half longer.  Thicker girls, like myself, can’t easily get it on my shoulder.


I agree with this- I'm actually petite and prefer thicker straps anyway.


----------



## Laurie C

elbow said:


> I have never understood the folks who expect their bags to be perfect until the end of time. I use the effff out of my bags and they have nicks and dings on them and I’m totally ok with that. Yes, LV is expensive but that doesn’t mean they’re indestructible.
> 
> I also don’t understand people who take a magnifying glass to the pattern placement. I never notice things like that, which is great because I prefer to buy online. The stores are such a zoo, packed full of people who are just looking and not buying—it’s not a fun experience for me anymore. I guess that’s another unpopular opinion. Why would I want to be surrounded by try-hards holding up their pinkies while drinking champagne. Noooooo thank you.


I assume ppl do that because the amount of High Quality Fakes out there. I have seen countless videos on fakes and its SO hard to catch even with a trained eye, especially if you are buying online.


----------



## lxrac

not a fan of damier azure canvas..


----------



## thedeathparade

MooMooVT said:


> I went to my local LV last Saturday to pick up a bag I ordered online and quickly retreated! It was a zoo and wasn't worth the hassle/wait. I came back on Wednesday and it was much better. While I'd prefer to order online, I do want to have a good SA relationship so I can get harder to find items - but mental note - go during the week, mid day!



I call my SA in advance if I’m
Picking something up I’ve already purchased and they tell the doorman. I have never had to wait in line. If you are picking something up always call. Different than just going to look around.


----------



## thedeathparade

littleblackbag said:


> I wish LV would stop doing the boxes and just make better dust bags instead. I find it a very half arsed effort with their packaging. Its like Ooh its in a box it must be luxurious! However most of the time, when I've had a box with my bag, the box is way too big for the bag and it just slops around in there till I can get it home and rescue it. When you buy a bag from Hermes, you usually get the box the bag left the factory in and its stuffed with paper so the bag just nestles gently in the box and doesn't move around all over the place. I know they are considerably more expensive, but still. When I got my NeoNoe I was given an absolutely enormous box, it was quite ridiculous! I always forget to say I'd rather not have the box!



See I’m different. I toss boxes and don’t like them. I started asking them not to put things in boxes. Bags should never  be stored in them so they are just useless clunky packaging.


----------



## thedeathparade

elbow said:


> I have never understood the folks who expect their bags to be perfect until the end of time. I use the effff out of my bags and they have nicks and dings on them and I’m totally ok with that. Yes, LV is expensive but that doesn’t mean they’re indestructible.
> 
> I also don’t understand people who take a magnifying glass to the pattern placement. I never notice things like that, which is great because I prefer to buy online. The stores are such a zoo, packed full of people who are just looking and not buying—it’s not a fun experience for me anymore. I guess that’s another unpopular opinion. Why would I want to be surrounded by try-hards holding up their pinkies while drinking champagne. Noooooo thank you.



100% agree!! Only time I have gotten upset is when I ruined the Vachetta on a bag I just bought and had not carried yet. It was my own fault but I got over it. I think of some of my very expensive Chanel bags and they are as delicate as a flower! Price doesn’t mean it’s indestructible. Peoples expectations are unrealistic. People will buy one bag and use it everyday for two years and then be upset with wear. Baffles me. Unless the bag is severely deformed I don’t care if it’s not aligned.  My bag is used to hold my Cell phone, chapstick and wallet it’s not that serious.


----------



## EpiFanatic

thedeathparade said:


> I call my SA in advance if I’m
> Picking something up I’ve already purchased and they tell the doorman. I have never had to wait in line. If you are picking something up always call. Different than just going to look around.


Agree. I always do this. Saves time.


----------



## littleblackbag

tina888 said:


> Am I the only one that sees a corpse flower when I see the mascot?


I do now!


----------



## ctimec

tina888 said:


> Am I the only one that sees a corpse flower when I see the mascot?



Now I can’t Un see it


----------



## ctimec

Irishgrrrl said:


> My unpopular opinion: I love the Neverfull! So many people dislike it because we see them so much in the wild



I share this unpopular opinion! I also like seeing them in the wild! I don’t have one, but eyeing them for when I need a new tote.


----------



## MooMooVT

thedeathparade said:


> I call my SA in advance if I’m
> Picking something up I’ve already purchased and they tell the doorman. I have never had to wait in line. If you are picking something up always call. Different than just going to look around.


Good call! My SA knew I was coming but didn't know exactly when and was at lunch while I was there. I should have specified.


----------



## jenlynne25

thedeathparade said:


> See I’m different. I toss boxes and don’t like them. I started asking them not to put things in boxes. Bags should never  be stored in them so they are just useless clunky packaging.


I keep my boxes but flatten them in case I ever decide to resell and item.  A lot of people like the box and ribbon still when buying preloved.


----------



## lxrac

LV NF is not cute.


----------



## Miss World

• Not a fan of Damier Ebene canvas
• Not a fan of Damier Azure canvas
• Not a fan of Neverfull bags
• Not a fan of how light the vachetta is when a bag is brand new


----------



## pehtomi

I do not know if it is just me but I do not like the very visible vachetta tabs on the pouches in the new multi pochette That is the reason I decided not to preorder it.  I like the wide strap and the round coin purse but somehow I can not justify buying this item just because of them. 

The marketing strategy is clever though. The harder to get, the more people want it.


----------



## Grande Latte

Miss World said:


> • Not a fan of Damier Ebene canvas
> • Not a fan of Damier Azure canvas
> • Not a fan of Neverfull bags
> • Not a fan of how light the vachetta is when a bag is brand new



Me too on the first 2.


----------



## lxrac

Grande Latte said:


> Me too on the first 2.



2 and 3 agree


----------



## dotty8

Miss World said:


> • Not a fan of Damier Ebene canvas
> • Not a fan of Damier Azure canvas
> • Not a fan of Neverfull bags
> • Not a fan of how light the vachetta is when a bag is brand new



Ha, I’m just the opposite  

I really dislike that orange vachetta , but I like the brand new one


----------



## cj2001

KimTX said:


> My unpopular opinion is a lack of love for crossbody bags. I have only one bag you could consider a cross body, but I wear it shoulder only. I like a big bags and causal hobo style bags best, though I do have small bags too.
> 
> I hate the description "grab and go". Who doesn't grab their bag then go? Do people grab, hold, then stay?
> 
> I also hate "I don't reach for it" when talking about a bag. Do people only reach for bags, or do they actually use them too? Can we not say, "I don't use the bag anymore"?
> 
> Last one: "I picked up this bag".  No, you bought it.



This post made me laugh out loud.  Literally. [emoji23]


----------



## MooMooVT

The multi-color collection did nothing for me.


----------



## JStew

The new denim patchwork collection reminds me of something you’d buy at Target.


----------



## reginaPhalange

LV bags @ formal events - maybe it’s just my take but I think of LV bags esp canvas prints as casual bags, not what I’d wear to a wedding or formal/evening event. I will say there are exceptions and people who are able to style them more elegantly but overall I think it often looks out of place.


----------



## nycgirl79

I’m really not a fan of the Neverfull!
I don't like bags that are open, it’s just asking for trouble! Plus, living in NYC, EVERYONE and their mother has the Neverfull.

I also never understood the appeal of the Murakami multicolor line.


----------



## jenlynne25

JStew said:


> The new denim patchwork collection reminds me of something you’d buy at Target.


It really is awful.  I was at LV last night and even the feel of it just isn’t luxury to me!


----------



## PurseAddict728

I've never been a fan of the Speedy. I know it is one of the most iconic bags, but the duffle bag style hasn't ever appealed to me.


----------



## jenlynne25

PurseAddict728 said:


> I've never been a fan of the Speedy. I know it is one of the most iconic bags, but the duffle bag style hasn't ever appealed to me.


I hated it to until I owned one and then once I had it I loved it.


----------



## PurseAddict728

jenlynne25 said:


> I hated it to until I owned one and then once I had it I loved it.


I've never tried it on person. I love cross body bags the most currently, but it always seems like the Speedy would be awkward to carry cross body. It just always looks too bulky. I'm not really a top handle kind of gal either. Who knows..maybe I would love it if I tried it?


----------



## TangerineKandy

PurseAddict728 said:


> I've never tried it on person. I love cross body bags the most currently, but it always seems like the Speedy would be awkward to carry cross body. It just always looks too bulky. I'm not really a top handle kind of gal either. Who knows..maybe I would love it if I tried it?


I've tried the Speedy on a few times and no matter how much I love the way it looks, on me it looks like a gym bag!


----------



## Cams

Lol loved reading everyone posts. My friends also think LV monogram in general is too in your face. I have the Neverfull I don’t wear it allot. But I wear mine when I travel and I love it.
So I don’t really mind what other people think of it makes me happy that’s what matters to me. Each of its own.


----------



## jenlynne25

TangerineKandy said:


> I've tried the Speedy on a few times and no matter how much I love the way it looks, on me it looks like a gym bag!


I have the 25.  The 30 looks like a duffle bag on me but it’s soooo roomy.  The 25 is perfect for everyday and shopping. Especially since I always end up carrying my daughters stuff too. Lol


----------



## MoyJoy

Every new design for the past 2 years has had at least one “if only they hadn’t...” element. 

All of the bags with the large gold LV logo in the front look like knockoff YSL.


----------



## Jeweledrose

I love LV and own several along with chanel but I absolutely do not like the monogram or any other canvas print, though I know those are probably the most popular! Lol. I only buy empriente leather and I Love those bags and wallets [emoji173]️


----------



## AndreaM99

I do not like casual LV bags. Especially most recent: Bumbag, Multi Pochette aka Scam bag, On the go, Trio. They are just not chic. Period.


----------



## MooMooVT

jenlynne25 said:


> I hated it to until I owned one and then once I had it I loved it.


I've always love the style of the Speedy - I love a Boston-style bag - but I still don't own one! I have enough (for me) monogram bags and I'm not sure I want the DE. I have a DA NF and I love the light, fresh DA look - and yet I'm not sure I want a DA Speedy. I'm bummed I missed the Damier Noir Speedy this past summer and I'm holding out for a fresh take on the Speedy that works for my collection. I really don't want vachetta for my Speedy.


----------



## KCinAZ

nycgirl79 said:


> I’m really not a fan of the Neverfull!
> I don't like bags that are open, it’s just asking for trouble! Plus, living in NYC, EVERYONE and their mother has the Neverfull.
> 
> I also never understood the appeal of the Murakami multicolor line.


I was at Target today and noticed that in every line waiting to check out was at least one neverfull. So ubiquitous in suburbia.


----------



## norasmom15

Honestly, for the price we pay, LV should do something to help at least delay the onset on colour transfer on DA canvas. Maybe a special coating they apply or something. IDK this is probably an irrational opinion. Oh well.


----------



## reginaPhalange

norasmom15 said:


> Honestly, for the price we pay, LV should do something to help at least delay the onset on colour transfer on DA canvas. Maybe a special coating they apply or something. IDK this is probably an irrational opinion. Oh well.


A great idea although I can already hear the prices increasing in their heads (_kaching $$$_) as well as “LV-care” being offered, similar to shoe stores that sell shoe care such as sprays and polishing agents.


----------



## ArielNature

Unpopular opinion: I swear the canvas of each bag is getting thinner with the years. They used to be firm and durable, now, it feels more delicate. For the price we pay, we should have the best quality.


----------



## jelly-baby

It may have said already but I really do not like vachetta. If I have ever bought a bag with any vachetta, I find myself using it for less than six months and selling on as I get anxious about patina developing. I cannot stand the dirty look of ancient (I.e >2yrs old) vachetta. I have tended to go for de because of this although I love mono with black leather and was nearly swayed to a neo noe but the bag was just not for me.


----------



## angersauce

I really do not like Damier Azur.  It all just looks like a baby bag, no matter what it is, all I can think is BABY BAG!  Seriously, even the mini pochette looks like it is a part of a baby bag.

Oh and Virgil Abloh, no, sorry.  Even his Nike designs, just no.  Please, tennis gods, just let Serena Williams wear her awesome cat suit instead of the Virgil Abloh tutu.


----------



## norasmom15

angersauce said:


> I really do not like Damier Azur.  It all just looks like a baby bag, no matter what it is, all I can think is BABY BAG!  Seriously, even the mini pochette looks like it is a part of a baby bag.
> 
> Oh and Virgil Abloh, no, sorry.  Even his Nike designs, just no.  Please, tennis gods, just let Serena Williams wear her awesome cat suit instead of the Virgil Abloh tutu.



haha 
it's the white and baby light blue. 
I think you're unto something because every since my 2nd was born 3 months ago, all I can think of is Damier Azur


----------



## lisalucia

Ok here goes, I know a lot of LV fans are not into Neverfull and I shared that sentiment wholeheartedly until I bought one. I had purchased a Graceful PM (so pretty) but the strap was very awkward for me and for that reason I had to return it. While in the store I tried on several bags and the most comfortable bag that was the most versatile (IMO) was the NF. I bought it in (Unpopular opinion #2) Damier Azur which I love. I also have a Mahina XS and a Looping in DE. I love the look of the Speedy but find it awkward to get in and out of the bag.


----------



## slayer

I don't like vachetta handles, straps are ok because they stay a lot cleaner looking.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

lisalucia said:


> Ok here goes, I know a lot of LV fans are not into Neverfull and I shared that sentiment wholeheartedly until I bought one. I had purchased a Graceful PM (so pretty) but the strap was very awkward for me and for that reason I had to return it. While in the store I tried on several bags and the most comfortable bag that was the most versatile (IMO) was the NF. I bought it in (Unpopular opinion #2) Damier Azur which I love. I also have a Mahina XS and a Looping in DE. I love the look of the Speedy but find it awkward to get in and out of the bag.


I don't think your opinions are unpopular. As for the Speedy, I have small hands, but agree that before I got a Samorga it was a struggle. Now. It is perfect. Everything in its place! I was really thinking about a NF GM in the impractical mono (not using in rainy weather is a dealbrealer). But now I have my eye on the new Belmont MM in Cherry Berry, but here is my unpopular opinion....it is too freaking expensive.


----------



## paula3boys

I don't like the On the Go bag or the multi pochette (aka scam bag).


----------



## Madrye28

paula3boys said:


> I don't like the On the Go bag or the multi pochette (aka scam bag).


Agree about The Onthego bag. The price is also ridiculous. $2300+ for a 100% canvas bag?  I can also see the handles fraying over a (short) period of time.  There’s a reason our LV ancestors designed pieces with leather trim on the classic pieces.


----------



## Roie55

Always feel like im about to face a firing squad, but i must get it off my chest. Dont like the canvas anything. The more time goes on the more LV seems to be mixing canvas with other versions of their canvas where its looking brown on brown on brown. There are some seriously ugly bags from LV out there. But i must say, saw some noe styles with a yellow tie and strap and a red version. mmmmmmmmm i like the colour combo going on there. i own a black epi and a green epi - They do plain leather great - need to stick to it. Actually there is a white jungle neverfull with the canvas coming through making up the large monogram. I thought it was an excellent update, but some colour variations have again gone overboard.
hideous examples: cannes monogram reverse canvas, dauphine mono canvas - also has a reverse (hell no), 
Tuilleries. Seriously?? Are you kidding me? who finds these attractive.


----------



## EdnaMode

I also don't like the azur print. Don't own any. They look yellowish to my eyes and even though I love the patina on the leather, I don't think I can stand the patina leather with the yellowish tint of the bag. Sorry it's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Tropezienne

angersauce said:


> I really do not like Damier Azur.  It all just looks like a baby bag, no matter what it is, all I can think is BABY BAG!  Seriously, even the mini pochette looks like it is a part of a baby bag.
> 
> Oh and Virgil Abloh, no, sorry.  Even his Nike designs, just no.  Please, tennis gods, just let Serena Williams wear her awesome cat suit instead of the Virgil Abloh tutu.



+1

DA is a beach bag print. I only like the look of it worn with a swim suit and a sarong. It’s not even a spring or summer bag print and even less a winter print.

If you can’t see the water, don’t wear the DA print!


----------



## sunyeo78

Disclaimer: This is not to offend anyone.  Simply an opinion.  I am not a business minded person but a client who loves nice things and willing to pay in many other's opinion silly money on such items.  I have moved further away from wanting to buy LV over the years and focus primarily on savings for Hermes and/or Chanel.  I have read this thread and just reread my post.  I am questioning if this speaks to the title of this thread - I think it may have started off this way but ended up being my pet peeves with LV.  Sorry if I went a little too off topic.  Thanks for reading!

I believe LV is slightly lost and the brand is becoming diluted because I find them wanting to cater to way too large of an audience and not paying attention to the little details that make buying luxury items so special.  Regarding their bread of butter of handbags and related accessories, I feel they are focusing on the bottom line of pleasing their investors with earnings instead of the clients who are ultimately driving their earnings.  Why do I say this?

1.  Their selection at any one time is way too huge and diverse.  What's the vision?  Inspiration?  Where are they going?  Intended audience in the market?
2.  I can appreciate collaborations but LV's collaborations lately feels too contrived and gimmicky.
3.  When a client walks in to spend on a high end luxury price, make them feel special and not like they are walking into the Gap (ok, maybe this is going a little too far with this comparison but you get what I mean. *^__^*).  It doesn't matter if they are spending on a coin purse or an exotic - either way they are going to pay a way higher price on that item than if they went standard.  Everyone is at a different point in their life and the majority of us have to prioritize our money, save then happily execute and walk out as a proud owner of any kind of luxury item!
4.  SA's - spend time with your clients, listen to them, get to know them, show them different items that he/she never thought of and help them edit their choices when making that final decision.  I don't believe in overselling or selling clients items they don't need, etc.  but I do believe in genuinely showing clients other bags/items that he/she may have not thought of that fits their aesthetic.  Many of us don't know what could potentially look great which is outside our comfort zone and don't know the inventory like a SA would.
5.  For the love of humanity, can LV please just spend the extra $.50 on some tissue paper or something eco-friendly or get the right size boxes to at least not make my unboxing experience feel like an elementary school child wrapped it.  I've received presents wrapped with more love and attention than my LV purchases. I mean, come on, you have a magnetic-like box with a hand tied ribbon in a branded quality shopping bag and then you open your box and your item is swishing around in there like a pinball machine.  I just spent a lot of money on whatever item, keep the experience going by making me feel the love when I unbox and see it again at home.  Is it asking too much?  If it is a green initiative, then tell me such. I don't mind if there is a rational but right now, it seems like LV is just being cheap and saving where they can.  Nothing about what I am buying in LV is cheap, so I feel strongly they shouldn't cheapen out just because now they have my money and no longer care about me or my purchase.
6.  Another pet peeve is the dust bag.  They need to just scrap the current design and start over.  I don't know but when I unbox or grab my LV item from the closet, my initial feeling is cheap because of how it looks and feels.  Shouldn't I feel a wow, this is luxury?

Whoa this is getting long.  Stopping here.  Do you think I have opinions or what?

If anyone from LV is reading this, my advice is this - Keep it classy.  Classy doesn't mean keep it boring and produce the same "classic" items in different colors and similar iterations (*cough, cough Chanel*).  Find your way.  You ever hear of that saying - Jack of all trades master of none?  Be thoughtful on everything from when a client walks into the door to the experience of using that bag years later.

Thank you for anyone who actually read my long rant.  *^__^*


----------



## paula3boys

sunyeo78 said:


> 5.  For the love of humanity, can LV please just spend the extra $.50 on some tissue paper or something eco-friendly or *get the right size boxes* to at least not make my unboxing experience feel like an elementary school child wrapped it.  I've received presents wrapped with more love and attention than my LV purchases. I mean, come on, you have a magnetic-like box with a hand tied ribbon in a branded quality shopping bag and then you open your box and *your item is swishing around in there like a pinball machine.*  I just spent a lot of money on whatever item, keep the experience going by making me feel the love when I unbox and see it again at home.  Is it asking too much?  If it is a green initiative, then tell me such. I don't mind if there is a rational but right now, it seems like LV is just being cheap and saving where they can.  Nothing about what I am buying in LV is cheap, so I feel strongly they shouldn't cheapen out just because now they have my money and no longer care about me or my purchase.
> e experience of using that bag years later.


My most recent online purchase was the opposite. They shoved a Pochette Metis into a box that was clearly too small for the bag and messed up the flap shipping it out this way. I would much rather have my bag swishing around (though I agree with adding tissue or paper and some do) than shoving it into a box that was meant for something else.


----------



## sunyeo78

paula3boys said:


> My most recent online purchase was the opposite. They shoved a Pochette Metis into a box that was clearly too small for the bag and messed up the flap shipping it out this way. I would much rather have my bag swishing around (though I agree with adding tissue or paper and some do) than shoving it into a box that was meant for something else.


Omg. Equally disappointing. Come on people! Get it together!


----------



## wowzers1941

Madrye28 said:


> Agree about The Onthego bag. The price is also ridiculous. $2300+ for a 100% canvas bag?  I can also see the handles fraying over a (short) period of time.  There’s a reason our LV ancestors designed pieces with leather trim on the classic pieces.



They have leather versions...


----------



## DamierEbene

sunyeo78 said:


> Disclaimer: This is not to offend anyone.  Simply an opinion.  I am not a business minded person but a client who loves nice things and willing to pay in many other's opinion silly money on such items.  I have moved further away from wanting to buy LV over the years and focus primarily on savings for Hermes and/or Chanel.  I have read this thread and just reread my post.  I am questioning if this speaks to the title of this thread - I think it may have started off this way but ended up being my pet peeves with LV.  Sorry if I went a little too off topic.  Thanks for reading!
> 
> I believe LV is slightly lost and the brand is becoming diluted because I find them wanting to cater to way too large of an audience and not paying attention to the little details that make buying luxury items so special.  Regarding their bread of butter of handbags and related accessories, I feel they are focusing on the bottom line of pleasing their investors with earnings instead of the clients who are ultimately driving their earnings.  Why do I say this?
> 
> 1.  Their selection at any one time is way too huge and diverse.  What's the vision?  Inspiration?  Where are they going?  Intended audience in the market?
> 2.  I can appreciate collaborations but LV's collaborations lately feels too contrived and gimmicky.
> 3.  When a client walks in to spend on a high end luxury price, make them feel special and not like they are walking into the Gap (ok, maybe this is going a little too far with this comparison but you get what I mean. *^__^*).  It doesn't matter if they are spending on a coin purse or an exotic - either way they are going to pay a way higher price on that item than if they went standard.  Everyone is at a different point in their life and the majority of us have to prioritize our money, save then happily execute and walk out as a proud owner of any kind of luxury item!
> 4.  SA's - spend time with your clients, listen to them, get to know them, show them different items that he/she never thought of and help them edit their choices when making that final decision.  I don't believe in overselling or selling clients items they don't need, etc.  but I do believe in genuinely showing clients other bags/items that he/she may have not thought of that fits their aesthetic.  Many of us don't know what could potentially look great which is outside our comfort zone and don't know the inventory like a SA would.
> 5.  For the love of humanity, can LV please just spend the extra $.50 on some tissue paper or something eco-friendly or get the right size boxes to at least not make my unboxing experience feel like an elementary school child wrapped it.  I've received presents wrapped with more love and attention than my LV purchases. I mean, come on, you have a magnetic-like box with a hand tied ribbon in a branded quality shopping bag and then you open your box and your item is swishing around in there like a pinball machine.  I just spent a lot of money on whatever item, keep the experience going by making me feel the love when I unbox and see it again at home.  Is it asking too much?  If it is a green initiative, then tell me such. I don't mind if there is a rational but right now, it seems like LV is just being cheap and saving where they can.  Nothing about what I am buying in LV is cheap, so I feel strongly they shouldn't cheapen out just because now they have my money and no longer care about me or my purchase.
> 6.  Another pet peeve is the dust bag.  They need to just scrap the current design and start over.  I don't know but when I unbox or grab my LV item from the closet, my initial feeling is cheap because of how it looks and feels.  Shouldn't I feel a wow, this is luxury?
> 
> Whoa this is getting long.  Stopping here.  Do you think I have opinions or what?
> 
> If anyone from LV is reading this, my advice is this - Keep it classy.  Classy doesn't mean keep it boring and produce the same "classic" items in different colors and similar iterations (*cough, cough Chanel*).  Find your way.  You ever hear of that saying - Jack of all trades master of none?  Be thoughtful on everything from when a client walks into the door to the experience of using that bag years later.
> 
> Thank you for anyone who actually read my long rant.  *^__^*



great post. I agree with most of it, just 3/4 is something I cannot contribute to only because I haven‘t had an unpleasant experience at LV YET and  I have found a nice SA. I am sure that can change any time though... after having read and heard so many things I know I just got lucky.

The wrapping, some designs/collabs and the dustbag... yep... these are things I wondered about from the beginning on and as deep as I have dived into the luxury world now I feel even stronger about it. I only purchased one Chanel piece on holiday lately and the very friendly SA knew she will never see me again and still it was such a wonderful experience from walking into the store, being treated so nicely and helped out with all I asked... the Chanel wrapping?! Immaculate in my case at least: box, ribbon, felt, camellias etc... so much attention to detail! And the dustbag?! Are you kidding? It is this black double sewn velvet high quality pouch for my slg  I was really blown away and now I am eager to test Hermes or Dior or another one...  I heard you get additional dustbags just for straps  anyone ever asked for that at LV? 

I wish LV would put more effort into these things. I am curious if you get one of those 30k exotic bags also in a bounce-around-box and the same dustbag any other bag comes in.


----------



## Madrye28

wowzers1941 said:


> They have leather versions...


Your point?  I was referring to the canvas version and it’s value proposition.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sunyeo78 said:


> Disclaimer: This is not to offend anyone.  Simply an opinion.  I am not a business minded person but a client who loves nice things and willing to pay in many other's opinion silly money on such items.  I have moved further away from wanting to buy LV over the years and focus primarily on savings for Hermes and/or Chanel.  I have read this thread and just reread my post.  I am questioning if this speaks to the title of this thread - I think it may have started off this way but ended up being my pet peeves with LV.  Sorry if I went a little too off topic.  Thanks for reading!
> 
> I believe LV is slightly lost and the brand is becoming diluted because I find them wanting to cater to way too large of an audience and not paying attention to the little details that make buying luxury items so special.  Regarding their bread of butter of handbags and related accessories, I feel they are focusing on the bottom line of pleasing their investors with earnings instead of the clients who are ultimately driving their earnings.  Why do I say this?
> 
> 1.  Their selection at any one time is way too huge and diverse.  What's the vision?  Inspiration?  Where are they going?  Intended audience in the market?
> 2.  I can appreciate collaborations but LV's collaborations lately feels too contrived and gimmicky.
> 3.  When a client walks in to spend on a high end luxury price, make them feel special and not like they are walking into the Gap (ok, maybe this is going a little too far with this comparison but you get what I mean. *^__^*).  It doesn't matter if they are spending on a coin purse or an exotic - either way they are going to pay a way higher price on that item than if they went standard.  Everyone is at a different point in their life and the majority of us have to prioritize our money, save then happily execute and walk out as a proud owner of any kind of luxury item!
> 4.  SA's - spend time with your clients, listen to them, get to know them, show them different items that he/she never thought of and help them edit their choices when making that final decision.  I don't believe in overselling or selling clients items they don't need, etc.  but I do believe in genuinely showing clients other bags/items that he/she may have not thought of that fits their aesthetic.  Many of us don't know what could potentially look great which is outside our comfort zone and don't know the inventory like a SA would.
> 5.  For the love of humanity, can LV please just spend the extra $.50 on some tissue paper or something eco-friendly or get the right size boxes to at least not make my unboxing experience feel like an elementary school child wrapped it.  I've received presents wrapped with more love and attention than my LV purchases. I mean, come on, you have a magnetic-like box with a hand tied ribbon in a branded quality shopping bag and then you open your box and your item is swishing around in there like a pinball machine.  I just spent a lot of money on whatever item, keep the experience going by making me feel the love when I unbox and see it again at home.  Is it asking too much?  If it is a green initiative, then tell me such. I don't mind if there is a rational but right now, it seems like LV is just being cheap and saving where they can.  Nothing about what I am buying in LV is cheap, so I feel strongly they shouldn't cheapen out just because now they have my money and no longer care about me or my purchase.
> 6.  Another pet peeve is the dust bag.  They need to just scrap the current design and start over.  I don't know but when I unbox or grab my LV item from the closet, my initial feeling is cheap because of how it looks and feels.  Shouldn't I feel a wow, this is luxury?
> 
> Whoa this is getting long.  Stopping here.  Do you think I have opinions or what?
> 
> If anyone from LV is reading this, my advice is this - Keep it classy.  Classy doesn't mean keep it boring and produce the same "classic" items in different colors and similar iterations (*cough, cough Chanel*).  Find your way.  You ever hear of that saying - Jack of all trades master of none?  Be thoughtful on everything from when a client walks into the door to the experience of using that bag years later.
> 
> Thank you for anyone who actually read my long rant.  *^__^*


Thank you for saying these words. Not a rant this is your observation or experience with this brand. I thought it was just me that I felt some of the collaborations were designed for a certain targeted shopper and age group.  I never purchased online from LV and I probably won't after reading so many complaints on this forum. I have a wonderful SA that I purchase my items from and its always been a pleasant shopping experience.  Some of the new colors and patterns at this point are such atrocity that I stopped looking at LV products online or through out these threads.


----------



## Sunshine mama

wowzers1941 said:


> I think it's annoying how particular people are about a new bag. Like wow there's a dent/crease from shipping, or a poped stitch or a curve in the stitching? All these things people complain about. I doubt you look at your cars stitching that close. Sometimes I think to myself, geez I wonder if these complainers think they can do a better job.


I can see your point of view, however I like to sew, and I take sewing seriously when I do sew.
So my unpopular opinion is:
Having beautiful stitches are a sign of excellent workmanship and luxury. Not anyone can do this.
In general,  cheaper brands have bad stitches and the more expensive brands have good, quality, even stitches.( Not always, therefore I said in general)
Sometimes even one skipped stitch or an ugly stitch can lead to stitches unraveling. It also is a sign of bigger problems. Bad workmanship/bad sewing skills/bad quality control.
I can accept this for a $50.00 bag or a $150.00 bag, but it is unacceptable for a bag that's more than $2000.00.
I would return it or exchange it with a bag that was made by a better craftsman.


----------



## bagmom30

They’re limiting production of canvas “covered styles” such as pochette metis and pushing the empreinte versions using false scarcity technique.


----------



## noloc45

paula3boys said:


> My most recent online purchase was the opposite. They shoved a Pochette Metis into a box that was clearly too small for the bag and messed up the flap shipping it out this way. I would much rather have my bag swishing around (though I agree with adding tissue or paper and some do) than shoving it into a box that was meant for something else.



My wife's most recent experience at the flagship in Paris was similar. Small purse + LARGE box + security tag still on. Our friend bought a small purse too, they DOUBLE bagged it, no box at all. Quite disappointing.


----------



## ILBagLady

I cannot get on board with the Bumbags. Not now, not ever. All I see are the 90’s fanny packs of my childhood.


----------



## bagmom30

ILBagLady said:


> I cannot get on board with the Bumbags. Not now, not ever. All I see are the 90’s fanny packs of my childhood.




Bum = fanny


----------



## jenlynne25

I don’t like the Neverfull.  I love the look of the bag, and how it looks when cinched, but the strap drop is too small for my plus sized arms and I don’t want to carry a tote by the crook of my arm or by hand.  If they made the strap drop an extra 2” (and a more secure opening) then I’d love it!


----------



## waterlily112

ILBagLady said:


> I cannot get on board with the Bumbags. Not now, not ever. All I see are the 90’s fanny packs of my childhood.



OMG same. Also the shape is weird, when it's on a person it looks like an extension of a belly flap.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Not enough selection of Mahina leather. And why offer a 4 key holder in Mahina  when a 6 key holder would have been better!?


----------



## Joeli7

I don't like rivets and I feel that the square metal part that is attached the handle to the bag (Alma, Onthego) cheapens the overall look of the bag.


----------



## Swathi

My unpopular opinion:
I much prefer monogram to be paired with vachetta rather than the black leather. Mono + vachetta is the classic combo and i love vachetta leather. it is a gem in the LV crown, the change in the leather is intriguing and i love the history it comes with. The mono with black leather on the other hand seems a bit mismatched and the black makes the monogram canvas seem even more darker, making it look gloomy!


----------



## charlottawill

reginaPhalange said:


> LV bags @ formal events - maybe it’s just my take but I think of LV bags esp canvas prints as casual bags, not what I’d wear to a wedding or formal/evening event. I will say there are exceptions and people who are able to style them more elegantly but overall I think it often looks out of place.


Agreed. But LV does make some beautiful formal bags. I bought this for my daughter's wedding and I love it.


----------



## charlottawill

ArielNature said:


> Unpopular opinion: I swear the canvas of each bag is getting thinner with the years. They used to be firm and durable, now, it feels more delicate. For the price we pay, we should have the best quality.


You are not mistaken. LV bags are not what they were thirty years ago.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Rose ballerine does not go well with damier azur. Neither not really the baby blue color either. I wish LV would go away with these color pairing for Azur.


----------



## bagmom30

BleuSaphir said:


> Rose ballerine does not go well with damier azur. Neither not really the baby blue color either. I wish LV would go away with these color pairing for Azur.


I love the beige Damier azur stuff. Looks feminine yet mature. 
I love mono + beige too! 
...maybe beige is just the best


----------



## kbell

charlottawill said:


> Agreed. But LV does make some beautiful formal bags. I bought this for my daughter's wedding and I love it.
> View attachment 4678969


Love this! 

I have an LV clutch evening bag & think it’s perfect for weddings etc.


----------



## mzbaglady1

These print and colors I'm just wondering is LV trying to bring back the 1970's? It's a very loud No for me.


----------



## MooMooVT

Swathi said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> I much prefer monogram to be paired with vachetta rather than the black leather. Mono + vachetta is the classic combo and i love vachetta leather. it is a gem in the LV crown, the change in the leather is intriguing and i love the history it comes with. The mono with black leather on the other hand seems a bit mismatched and the black makes the monogram canvas seem even more darker, making it look gloomy!


Hard agree. Never been a fan of the black leather with the monogram canvas.


----------



## Incalifornia7

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today.
> 
> A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others.
> 
> For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin.
> 
> I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me
> 
> So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us



I don’t think LV bags last long enough for the price.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Just to preface:
I'm sorry, not to offend anyone who likes this bag or line of bags.
But, the Carry It just looks so similar to a MK signature jacquard N/S tote I sold years ago. I just don't get it. It looks like an outlet bag to me...
I wince in disdain whenever I see the horrible tie dye summer collection. Cheap looking and not luxury in my opinion.
I don't understand why LV has so many issues with cracking and glazing. Seriously, I owned Coach bags with no issues. Why does the quality lack? I like LV, but disappointed with some of the products not being able to hold up to average wear and tear. I try to stand by this brand, but not so sure lately..
And please LV add some more colors beside princess pink, baby blue and cream. Same old same. How about more saddle tan or bring back some oldies like Quetsche and Bordeaux...


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

The new colourful 2020 collection is terrible. Glad for my bank account but can't believe they thought it was a good idea. 

Also the price point of some items baffles me and I'm convinced that they just make up the price based on how popular the item is rather than an actual size/material structure.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Having items that appear on the website but are never in stock. Only put stuff on the website if it can be bought online there and then.

Also I'm pretty sure that they encourage their SAs to lie either deliberately or through the dissemination of false information.

LV is a multi billion dollar company. In 2020 there is no way that people should receive poor customer service considering the prices they pay at LV.
I don't understand why bags can't be sent between stores if that's what the customer wants.
 I don't understand why you can't order the bag for when it does come back into stock if that's what the customer wants.

I don't understand why technology wise you have no idea when you will be getting deliveries of new stock and also what's in those deliveries. There is no way that should be a lottery. They just don't want to tell customers.

 Other businesses don't treat their customers like that. If fact often times they beg you to take your order so you come back as a customer.


----------



## fabuleux

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Also the price point of some items baffles me and I'm convinced that they just make up the price based on how popular the item is rather than an actual size/material structure.


Prices of luxury items are based on perceived value, not actual, material value. Everyone knows that!


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

kbell said:


> Love this!
> 
> I have an LV clutch evening bag & think it’s perfect for weddings etc.
> View attachment 4679083




What bag is this?? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## rutabaga

I like vachetta leather and wish they would bring back the all vachetta collection... particularly the noe and mini noe.

For now, I'm enjoying the Madewell poor woman's version:


----------



## Milosmum0307

The Pochette Métis is overrated.  Own it, like it, plan to keep it (at least for now), but yeah ... it’s not the bee’s knees.


----------



## Annawakes

My personal observation is that the canvas lines are getting poorer in quality.  I only trust the leather lines for good quality.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

fabuleux said:


> Prices of luxury items are based on perceived value, not actual, material value. Everyone knows that!


Well I didn't.


----------



## fabuleux

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Well I didn't.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I don’t like the Neverfull and think it’s super overrated, but I’m also not a tote bag person. It’s just a big open bag. I get that it’s sturdy and holds a ton, and maybe I’d change my mind if I had a kid and needed it for more practical reasons, but style wise, I’ve never seen one person carrying it where I thought it looked especially good. And i see them everywhere. Just no style to them!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunyeo78 said:


> Disclaimer: This is not to offend anyone.  Simply an opinion.  I am not a business minded person but a client who loves nice things and willing to pay in many other's opinion silly money on such items.  I have moved further away from wanting to buy LV over the years and focus primarily on savings for Hermes and/or Chanel.  I have read this thread and just reread my post.  I am questioning if this speaks to the title of this thread - I think it may have started off this way but ended up being my pet peeves with LV.  Sorry if I went a little too off topic.  Thanks for reading!
> 
> I believe LV is slightly lost and the brand is becoming diluted because I find them wanting to cater to way too large of an audience and not paying attention to the little details that make buying luxury items so special.  Regarding their bread of butter of handbags and related accessories, I feel they are focusing on the bottom line of pleasing their investors with earnings instead of the clients who are ultimately driving their earnings.  Why do I say this?
> 
> 1.  Their selection at any one time is way too huge and diverse.  What's the vision?  Inspiration?  Where are they going?  Intended audience in the market?
> 2.  I can appreciate collaborations but LV's collaborations lately feels too contrived and gimmicky.
> 3.  When a client walks in to spend on a high end luxury price, make them feel special and not like they are walking into the Gap (ok, maybe this is going a little too far with this comparison but you get what I mean. *^__^*).  It doesn't matter if they are spending on a coin purse or an exotic - either way they are going to pay a way higher price on that item than if they went standard.  Everyone is at a different point in their life and the majority of us have to prioritize our money, save then happily execute and walk out as a proud owner of any kind of luxury item!
> 4.  SA's - spend time with your clients, listen to them, get to know them, show them different items that he/she never thought of and help them edit their choices when making that final decision.  I don't believe in overselling or selling clients items they don't need, etc.  but I do believe in genuinely showing clients other bags/items that he/she may have not thought of that fits their aesthetic.  Many of us don't know what could potentially look great which is outside our comfort zone and don't know the inventory like a SA would.
> 5.  For the love of humanity, can LV please just spend the extra $.50 on some tissue paper or something eco-friendly or get the right size boxes to at least not make my unboxing experience feel like an elementary school child wrapped it.  I've received presents wrapped with more love and attention than my LV purchases. I mean, come on, you have a magnetic-like box with a hand tied ribbon in a branded quality shopping bag and then you open your box and your item is swishing around in there like a pinball machine.  I just spent a lot of money on whatever item, keep the experience going by making me feel the love when I unbox and see it again at home.  Is it asking too much?  If it is a green initiative, then tell me such. I don't mind if there is a rational but right now, it seems like LV is just being cheap and saving where they can.  Nothing about what I am buying in LV is cheap, so I feel strongly they shouldn't cheapen out just because now they have my money and no longer care about me or my purchase.
> 6.  Another pet peeve is the dust bag.  They need to just scrap the current design and start over.  I don't know but when I unbox or grab my LV item from the closet, my initial feeling is cheap because of how it looks and feels.  Shouldn't I feel a wow, this is luxury?
> 
> Whoa this is getting long.  Stopping here.  Do you think I have opinions or what?
> 
> If anyone from LV is reading this, my advice is this - Keep it classy.  Classy doesn't mean keep it boring and produce the same "classic" items in different colors and similar iterations (*cough, cough Chanel*).  Find your way.  You ever hear of that saying - Jack of all trades master of none?  Be thoughtful on everything from when a client walks into the door to the experience of using that bag years later.
> 
> Thank you for anyone who actually read my long rant.  *^__^*


This is such a thoughtful and accurate post, and I agree with most of it. Yet the funny thing is I still love LV.  Having found a wonderful CA has made all the difference in the world.  With regard to the comment about LV losing its identity and trying to please too many people I can certainly see why it would appear this way. So many styles and designs, and more coming every month. I think even the CAs can’t keep track of them all. However, the silver lining is that for certain clients, there is a higher chance of finding something that works for their life and purpose. For example I love the IDEA of Hermes. But their bags styles don’t work for my life and price point don’t work for my budget. I need smallish, relatively light functional bags that allow for crossbody carrying and I’m leaning much more toward leather pieces now. The mini Lindy in Togo is the closest thing but the price and the availability are deterrents. And I can’t even try on the bag. And because LV comes up with so many styles I have discovered bags that I like that I never thought I would. They challenge me and make me think (and wonder?) sometimes. But this is supposed to be about an unpopular opinion. So yeah. Never understood the how people can stuff a Neverfull. Wouldn’t that skinny strap kill your shoulder?  It’s probably my problem only. Bony shoulders with a nerve problem and a Neverfull do not mix.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I can never understand the hype about LV limited products. Most of the items will be on display somewhere shortly after a launch. To me exclusive is custom made to order not mass produced. My observation comparing Chanel to LV at least with Chanel you can see exactly what store ordered a product and the quantity. With LV that sort after item good luck even with prepaying for the item there is no guarantee your order will be fulfilled. I actually laugh out loud when a new collection drops and people are going crazy for certain products.


----------



## lovieluvslux

LV is now that entry into luxury handbags, just like the way Coach used to be.  I am amazed how un-customer service like some of their SA's are.  LV needs to step up to the plate as people can easily wait and save their money for other luxury purchases.  I get the price and demand for LV, but I walked away from a part canvas/leather handbag due to quality and price.  

I was very dissed with the 2019 Christmas Animation collection and how I could not order over the phone.  I ran around to all the local boutiques within 60 mile radius and had to experience a not good feeling.  I get that was a limited item.  An LV Customer Service agent told me... those are on reserve and "offered" to LV clients.  

Hmmm.. so LV is getting up on their high horse (LOL)!!!???  Okay bae... BYE!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

At one store they were displaying some of the limited christmas pieces but wouldn't allow you to buy them. What was the point of doing that?


----------



## norasmom15

Milosmum0307 said:


> The Pochette Métis is overrated.  Own it, like it, plan to keep it (at least for now), but yeah ... it’s not the bee’s knees.


I’d love a PM in taurillon leather. I’d sell one of my kids for that.


----------



## kbell

thesassyrealist said:


> What bag is this?? It’s gorgeous!


It’s the Sophia Coppola slim clutch in gold


----------



## Milosmum0307

norasmom15 said:


> I’d love a PM in taurillon leather. I’d sell one of my kids for that.


Lol.  May you find that which you seek and wear it in good health!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Milosmum0307 said:


> The Pochette Métis is overrated.  Own it, like it, plan to keep it (at least for now), but yeah ... it’s not the bee’s knees.


I am confusion lol


----------



## norasmom15

Winter’sJoy said:


> I am confusion lol


haha


----------



## waterlily112

mzbaglady1 said:


> These print and colors I'm just wondering is LV trying to bring back the 1970's? It's a very loud No for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679151
> View attachment 4679152
> View attachment 4679153
> View attachment 4679154



This collection looks so tacky...


----------



## norasmom15

sweetlikechocolate said:


> The new colourful 2020 collection is terrible. Glad for my bank account but can't believe they thought it was a good idea.
> 
> Also the price point of some items baffles me and I'm convinced that they just make up the price based on how popular the item is rather than an actual size/material structure.


The collection reminds me of that show Blossom and the clothes she wore.


----------



## amandacasey

Definitely not a huge fan of the escale!!! Love this thread lol. I would have to go ahead and say... GASP.... I don’t like the speedy. Opening not functional at all, bag inside has no organization. Don’t like the shape. Never liked it and never will (sorry to the speedy lovers : ) )


----------



## sunyeo78

EpiFanatic said:


> This is such a thoughtful and accurate post, and I agree with most of it. Yet the funny thing is I still love LV.  Having found a wonderful CA has made all the difference in the world.  With regard to the comment about LV losing its identity and trying to please too many people I can certainly see why it would appear this way. So many styles and designs, and more coming every month. I think even the CAs can’t keep track of them all. However, the silver lining is that for certain clients, there is a higher chance of finding something that works for their life and purpose. For example I love the IDEA of Hermes. But their bags styles don’t work for my life and price point don’t work for my budget. I need smallish, relatively light functional bags that allow for crossbody carrying and I’m leaning much more toward leather pieces now. The mini Lindy in Togo is the closest thing but the price and the availability are deterrents. And I can’t even try on the bag. And because LV comes up with so many styles I have discovered bags that I like that I never thought I would. They challenge me and make me think (and wonder?) sometimes. But this is supposed to be about an unpopular opinion. So yeah. Never understood the how people can stuff a Neverfull. Wouldn’t that skinny strap kill your shoulder?  It’s probably my problem only. Bony shoulders with a nerve problem and a Neverfull do not mix.


I still love LV too!  The irony!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Winter’sJoy said:


> I am confusion lol


Lol.  Translation:  I own the Pochette Métis, I like it, and I plan to keep it for the time being, but it’s not as great as I thought it would be.  I chased that bag for a year and thought I would love it, but I only like it.  I guess my expectations were too high! It doesn’t hold as much as I thought it would, at least not without getting bulky and warped, the strap is stiff and uncomfortable (I’m hoping that it softens with time and use), and the plating on the hardware is showing wear badly and very quickly (when did LV’s hardware become so cheap???).  I do like the bag - it is lightweight, and I enjoy its aesthetics - but Louis Vuitton makes better bags, IMO. It is priced very well, at least.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

amandacasey said:


> Definitely not a huge fan of the escale!!! Love this thread lol. I would have to go ahead and say... GASP.... I don’t like the speedy. Opening not functional at all, bag inside has no organization. Don’t like the shape. Never liked it and never will (sorry to the speedy lovers : ) )



Came here to say the exact same thing.  The inside is like dropping everything into the vast abyss, the elbow straps are so short, it gets heavy very quickly, and looks bulky even when it's not full.  I can almost get on board with a Speedy B but at those prices, I'd rather go for a Keepall B 45 and use it as carry-on luggage.  The shape and design just makes more sense for luggage and not a purse.

Also, I hate the color of new/light vachetta.  Give me a pre-loved bag with a clean and even honey patina any day.  New vachetta looks fake and cheap.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

amandacasey said:


> Definitely not a huge fan of the escale!!! Love this thread lol. I would have to go ahead and say... GASP.... I don’t like the speedy. Opening not functional at all, bag inside has no organization. Don’t like the shape. Never liked it and never will (sorry to the speedy lovers : ) )


Blasphemy! Lol


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Milosmum0307 said:


> Lol.  Translation:  I own the Pochette Métis, I like it, and I plan to keep it for the time being, but it’s not as great as I thought it would be.  I chased that bag for a year and thought I would love it, but I only like it.  I guess my expectations were too high! It doesn’t hold as much as I thought it would, at least not without getting bulky and warped, the strap is stiff and uncomfortable (I’m hoping that it softens with time and use), and the plating on the hardware is showing wear badly and very quickly (when did LV’s hardware become so cheap???).  I do like the bag - it is lightweight, and I enjoy its aesthetics - but Louis Vuitton makes better bags, IMO. It is priced very well, at least.


I genuinely read your post and was like, “What?” Lol but I get that your expectations were too high and sometimes when we build things up in our head the outcome can hardly ever surpass. I, however, was the opposite. Bought it just because it was available, was skeptical that I would like it and ended up loving it. I think it’s the reverse color that got me, it’s such a nice break from the normal and somewhat boring regular mono.


----------



## amandacasey

Winter’sJoy said:


> Blasphemy! Lol


Hehehe 
I’m personally obsessed with the Chanel 19 bag whereas I’ve read some other pretty blasphemous posts on it lol


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I guess I’ll contribute since I have been in here running my mouth with no actual contribution to the thread topic. 

My unpopular opinion - drumroll please... One CAN have too much mono. There I said it.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

amandacasey said:


> Hehehe
> I’m personally obsessed with the Chanel 19 bag whereas I’ve read some other pretty blasphemous posts on it lol


Lol hey we like what we like forget the naysayers!  I don’t know how much we can discuss other brands in this forum but I am thinking about purchasing my first Chanel bag. The mini flap... thoughts?


----------



## amandacasey

Winter’sJoy said:


> I guess I’ll contribute since I have been in here running my mouth with no actual contribution to the thread topic.
> 
> My unpopular opinion - drumroll please... One CAN have too much mono. There I said it.


WHAT DIDCHU JUST SAYYYYY


----------



## Winter’sJoy

amandacasey said:


> WHAT DIDCHU JUST SAYYYYY


OMG!  Did I say something wrong? Lol


----------



## amandacasey

Winter’sJoy said:


> Lol hey we like what we like forget the naysayers!  I don’t know how much we can discuss other brands in this forum but I am thinking about purchasing my first Chanel bag. The mini flap... thoughts?


HAVE IT LOVE IT GET IT
Lol
Good for evening as it’s very small, or if you don’t carry much. Comes in square and rectangular, I have the rectangular. Really cute bag, nice in a pop of colour too. I have the chevron version


----------



## Winter’sJoy

amandacasey said:


> HAVE IT LOVE IT GET IT
> Lol
> Good for evening as it’s very small, or if you don’t carry much. Comes in square and rectangular, I have the rectangular. Really cute bag, nice in a pop of colour too. I have the chevron version


I hate that we are in the LV forum because I want to see pics. I fell in love with it last night while browsing. This is what too much inside time has done to me.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Winter’sJoy said:


> I genuinely read your post and was like, “What?” Lol but I get that your expectations were too high and sometimes when we build things up in our head the outcome can hardly ever surpass. I, however, was the opposite. Bought it just because it was available, was skeptical that I would like it and ended up loving it. I think it’s the reverse color that got me, it’s such a nice break from the normal and somewhat boring regular mono.


For sure.  I wanted the reverse but settled for the monogram, and maybe that’s the lesson here:  NEVER SETTLE when it comes to handbags.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Milosmum0307 said:


> For sure.  I wanted the reverse but settled for the monogram, and maybe that’s the lesson here:  NEVER SETTLE when it comes to handbags.


I agree!


----------



## baghabitz34

ILBagLady said:


> I cannot get on board with the Bumbags. Not now, not ever. All I see are the 90’s fanny packs of my childhood.


This! I don’t care what they cost or what they are called, all I see are the fanny packs we wore as kids to the amusement parks. Hard pass.


----------



## classybags4ever

LV has always been trashy to me. Will always be. Never purchased from the brand, don’t intend to start.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Wow! LMBO!


----------



## fabuleux

classybags4ever said:


> LV has always been trashy to me. Will always be. Never purchased from the brand, don’t intend to start.


There is no denying that at least part of it is trashy indeed.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Quarantining is really bringing out all the trolls lately


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> Quarantining is really bringing out all the trolls lately


Don’t talk about me behind my back.


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> Don’t talk about me behind my back.


You’re always a troll, it didn’t take a quarantine


----------



## EpiFanatic

classybags4ever said:


> LV has always been trashy to me. Will always be. Never purchased from the brand, don’t intend to start.


Well bring on the trash I say!    I’ll take it any day.


----------



## amandacasey

classybags4ever said:


> LV has always been trashy to me. Will always be. Never purchased from the brand, don’t intend to start.


Ooh we meet again


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> You’re always a troll, it didn’t take a quarantine


Damn true!


----------



## Hermezzy

classybags4ever said:


> LV has always been trashy to me. Will always be. Never purchased from the brand, don’t intend to start.


And what isn't trashy to you? Coach?  Michael Kors?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Hermezzy said:


> And what isn't trashy to you? Coach?  Michael Kors?


If that person thinks LV is trashy, I’m sure to them those brands are the scum of the earth.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

amandacasey said:


> Ooh we meet again


Don’t feed it.


----------



## southlake01

Newbie here! Hi. I've figured out that the Scam Bag is the multi pochette, but why is it called the Scam Bag??


----------



## BooYah

southlake01 said:


> Newbie here! Hi. I've figured out that the Scam Bag is the multi pochette, but why is it called the Scam Bag??



post #53

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...tte-aka-scam-bag.1017919/page-4#post-33355395


----------



## classybags4ever

Since I’ve been flamed quite a bit on my comment, I do feel the need to apologize to those I offended. I won’t be commenting anymore on posts for a while. Mods please delete if you think it’s appropriate to.


----------



## fyn72

classybags4ever said:


> LV has always been trashy to me. Will always be. Never purchased from the brand, don’t intend to start.


How did you end up on the LV forum if you don't even like the brand?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

The Pochette Métis looks like an ugly briefcase to me, but I really want to like it because it seems like the perfect crossbody


----------



## jenlynne25

fyn72 said:


> How did you end up on the LV forum if you don't even like the brand?


That what I’d like to know too!  I find it very strange to seek out this forum just to make that comment. Lol


----------



## ninetailedfoxy

jenlynne25 said:


> That what I’d like to know too!  I find it very strange to seek out this forum just to make that comment. Lol


To be fair.. If you view the forum by “new posts”, that gives exposure to all forums. (That’s what I do). That might be how the other poster ended up here.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

ninetailedfoxy said:


> To be fair.. If you view the forum by “new posts”, that gives exposure to all forums. (That’s what I do). That might be how the other poster ended up here.



or maybe they made it here from the similar post on the Chanel forum which said was inspired by this one!


----------



## Grande Latte

shopmycloset_lk said:


> The Pochette Métis looks like an ugly briefcase to me, but I really want to like it because it seems like the perfect crossbody



I thought so too, for many, many years. Then one day, I changed my mind and went for the PM in monogram. I absolutely love it.

This is a subjective thread and I know I'll offend a lot of people, but I HATE the DE print. Just hate it, think it looks too masculine, and the print just rubs me in all the wrong ways. Just cannot open my heart to it.


----------



## jaskg144

As much as I loved it when I first got it and used it so much, I think the Neverfull is too overdone .


----------



## PursePursuerGirl

I'm not a fan of Neverfull.  Actually, I'm not a fan of any bags that are very casual or very tailored for that matter.  The Neverfull seems like a beach tote to me and not very exciting.


----------



## amandacasey

I’d have to agree with above poster. I want to like the never full, but it’s big open gaping space and no organization or closed compartment isn’t for me. I also don’t like all the extra space, to me it’s a little too high and wide. I know it’s supposed to be a tote but it’s just a black hole to me. I also HATE the DA print. Don’t own anything in it and never will. When I see items I like by LV, my mind has gotten to the point where I forget it even comes in da because I’ve shut it out of existence in my brain lol. Sorry to those out there who love it. It just doesn’t appeal to me


----------



## southlake01

BooYah said:


> post #53
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...tte-aka-scam-bag.1017919/page-4#post-33355395



Thanks!


----------



## littleblackbag

Don't like the reverse mono print, looks like baby poo! And I don't like the pochette metis! Sorry, not sorry...


----------



## jenlynne25

littleblackbag said:


> Don't like the reverse mono print, looks like baby poo! And I don't like the pochette metis! Sorry, not sorry...


Yassssss!  That’s exactly what I’ve been saying.  That color brown looks like crap...literally! Lol


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Not sure if this has been said yet or not, but using the Nice BB as a handbag. I just don't get it....Why??? I don't understand this whole vanity case using as a bag look. Just MHO, I don't mean to be rude or mean to anyone that has this and does it. I just don't understand.


----------



## fyn72

ninetailedfoxy said:


> To be fair.. If you view the forum by “new posts”, that gives exposure to all forums. (That’s what I do). That might be how the other poster ended up here.


Yes.. but she is still in the 'LV' forum to begin with


----------



## GJ*

I started buying LV because there was the time I was able to buy it. It was lije a step in my life. My first bag was the Sienna and I bought a bag charm for it because it was too brown and to boring for me. But I loves how to wear and how light the bag is. My next bags where Hyde Park and Normandy and I really loved the combination with rose/fuchsia. So I ordered a mon monogram Keepall for travel and  I like the coloured stripes. It was my first monogram bag because I don't like the honey Vachetta. I really like the last year  sommer collection, its fun and fresh and young so I bought my first Neverfull.
Next I bought a Nerverfull GM in DE because I need a big bag but I don't love it. For me its boring and I don't like the red interior any more. So I don't use it. I started to pimp my bags with bag charms to color them up.
I really loved the christmas collection last year and I was able to buy some items and the Multi Pochette with the additional khaki/rose strap.
I was hunting for a Speedy 40 bandouliere for month because of the size. But at the moment it was available I decide for me that I am not classic, ok I know this for years, and think I have enough classic bags and will concentrate on fresh and funny collections like the Escale collection.
I hope LV will produce more straps like the MP strap and more casual and coloured bags in addition to the classics.
Please beware of any grammatical or other linguistic errors. Thanks


----------



## karman

PuccaNGaru said:


> Not sure if this has been said yet or not, but using the Nice BB as a handbag. I just don't get it....Why??? I don't understand this whole vanity case using as a bag look. Just MHO, I don't mean to be rude or mean to anyone that has this and does it. I just don't understand.


No offense taken, I love "vanity" bags. I loved the shape before I even realize the shape is usually meant for vanity bags. Some people like boxy bags with a top handle, and one of those people is me  I also love bags that look like suitcases, bags that look like old lunchboxes...not because those bags look like those things, but because they also happen to be structured boxy bags with top handles.

I don't like the Nice BB as a handbag though. That handle isn't quite right for constant hand carry, and I don't like adding extras to bags to make them something they're not.


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

PursePursuerGirl said:


> I'm not a fan of Neverfull.  Actually, I'm not a fan of any bags that are very casual or very tailored for that matter.  The Neverfull seems like a beach tote to me and not very exciting.




SAME! I’m glad I’m not the only one who thinks that. And I see it EVERYWHERE.


----------



## SpeedyJC

1) I am over the Neverfull.
2)Mono print; use to love it, now I do not. I switched to only using bags with no obvious logo's which pretty much wiped out my entire LV collection but I am starting a new.


----------



## bolsathemosta

PurseAddict728 said:


> Just to preface:
> I'm sorry, not to offend anyone who likes this bag or line of bags.
> But, the Carry It just looks so similar to a MK signature jacquard N/S tote I sold years ago. I just don't get it. It looks like an outlet bag to me...
> I wince in disdain whenever I see the horrible tie dye summer collection. Cheap looking and not luxury in my opinion.
> I don't understand why LV has so many issues with cracking and glazing. Seriously, I owned Coach bags with no issues. Why does the quality lack? I like LV, but disappointed with some of the products not being able to hold up to average wear and tear. I try to stand by this brand, but not so sure lately..
> And please LV add some more colors beside princess pink, baby blue and cream. Same old same. How about more saddle tan or bring back some oldies like Quetsche and Bordeaux...


I only buy and sell them because they aren't really made to last without constantly keeping up with them. There is also only so much you can do to fix stained Vachetta and the brown signature bags are just the color of poop IMO. 

Coated canvas was great for the steamer trunk industry but sits a ***** to fix and stand like in and other difficult to remove but possible to fix on other bags will be impossible or very expensive to fix on LVs. I do really like their vintage bags that have been well cared for though, especially the leather bags and embossed signature bags.


----------



## bolsathemosta

SpeedyJC said:


> 1) I am over the Neverfull.
> 2)Mono print; use to love it, now I do not. I switched to only using bags with no obvious logo's which pretty much wiped out my entire LV collection but I am starting a new.



At least you can sell them and finance those new bags easily. I know some people on here obviously don't have money problems, but I have been at both ends of the spectrum and I can now say that even if I was a Billionaire I would still live getting a great deal or taking something old and making it beautiful again.


----------



## SpeedyJC

bolsathemosta said:


> At least you can sell them and finance those new bags easily. I know some people on here obviously don't have money problems, but I have been at both ends of the spectrum and I can now say that even if I was a Billionaire I would still live getting a great deal or taking something old and making it beautiful again.



Oh trust me I am not one to waste. If I do not have use for a previous purchase anymore out it goes.


----------



## Greentea

1. Sick of the Neverfull
2. Cannot stand the summer 2020 stuff


----------



## lovecouture

Since when do the LV leather bags cost as much as Chanel? This is a little crazy to me


----------



## Sexypiggy

I hate the Noe


----------



## AnaVeronika

the new summer 2020 collection. really not my style.


----------



## babyloove

1. I don't like the Neverfull
2. I find the speedy impratical
3. Noé and néo noé are not my cup of tea, too bulky
4. I don't like vernis, especially the discoloration after some use (LV considers it normal wear & tear, wtf ?)
5. I usually don't like LE Editions
6. I really dislike the new summer 2020 collection


----------



## happy27

I don’t get the fuss with pochette metis, the flap closure is so difficult to fiddle around with, and it looks quite unflattering on petite body types. I own many Lv bags over the years, and the pochette metis I chose was a swap for another defective bag. It was the only Lv bag that I encountered that came with a really bad plastic smell, and reminds me of old man’s sweat and BO!?! I cant bring myself to use it because the smell was so bad and now I can smell the scent every time I see that bag, anyone else have problems with the smell of canvas?


----------



## Pinkie*

i dont like patina on azur bags
i think many of new models are tacky
i like older models like palermo, trevi i galleria better then the new styles


----------



## karman

lovecouture said:


> Since when do the LV leather bags cost as much as Chanel? This is a little crazy to me


Actually some LV leather bags have always been pricey. Off the top of my head I could think of the Suhali and Olympe lines. They just don’t hold their value well at all. Suhali bags I think cost $2000-$5000 and I have an Olympe Cirrus which I bought preloved for $1000 a couple years after they detailed for $4000. And Mahina has always been expensive. IMO the Epi line is the most reasonable LV leather line. 
On the other hand I remember when Chanel medium flaps were just $2500 when I was in university in the mid 2000’s. Those were the days...


----------



## nashpoo

I don't like patina and I strongly dislike the look of the PM


----------



## BleuSaphir

Never been pleased how bags retail for 2k have no microfiber lining and some do...


----------



## Slink2015

I love Damier ebene the best out of their main prints, and strongly dislike monogram. 
Also, I love the shape of the speedy, but dislike it as a whole because it’s completely not functional for me.


----------



## rutabaga

BleuSaphir said:


> Never been pleased how bags retail for 2k have no microfiber lining and some do...



The microfiber is so disgusting when it disintegrates, though. I have vintage LV and Gucci bags lined in beige microfiber that literally has turned into flesh-colored powder that gets onto everything you put in the bag.


----------



## zen1965

I really, really, really dislike the multi pochettes aka scam bag. Quelle horreur!


----------



## TangerineKandy

i*bella said:


> The microfiber is so disgusting when it disintegrates, though. I have vintage LV and Gucci bags lined in beige microfiber that literally has turned into flesh-colored powder that gets onto everything you put in the bag.



Ew!!! I hope that doesn't happen for quite some time!! Can it be vacuumed out?


----------



## rutabaga

TangerineKandy said:


> Ew!!! I hope that doesn't happen for quite some time!! Can it be vacuumed out?



I used lint rollers to pick up what I could. It mostly gathered on my phone and silicone case which was 

They're 20-30 year old bags so it takes a while to happen. Not sure if there's any way to prevent it.


----------



## klc227

Although the Neverfulls are everywhere they are so practical. You can literally just throw everything in them, don't like the "black hole"? Buy an organizer lol. Do I think they should be your only LV bag, no. But if you have a collection of LV bags I think it's a must have! 
The new summer collection is atrocious, the colors make the bags look incredibly cheap. 
The Alma BB is ugly. 
DA print should not even exist. When they patina it makes the bag look horrific.
Bumbag is ugly.
Vernis is aweful.


----------



## KoalaXJ

I only buy canvas bags from LV. Maybe I’m too poor lol.


----------



## calipursegal

1. I prefer mono over DE
2. The mono/noir bags are very chic and sophisticated. I think all mono bags should come with both trims like the world tour speedy.
3. I don't like brand new stark white vachetta, it looks fake to me. I prefer patina!
4. Someone pointed out how when you have LV canvas bags it is basically the same bag but in a different style. This comment has made me question having so many bags.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I love honey colored patina. I’m hoping my nano speedy will patina to that shade.


----------



## BleuSaphir

The Taiagrama is a blessing for the men department...Us Males need COLORS!
I am so tired of being offered of grey tones and black bags and wallets.


----------



## Abba13

(This might just be me being a grumpy, crotchety 20smthing year old.)

PS. And yes, I've moved on to other brands.[/QUOTE]
A "20smthing year old" is way too young to be "grumpy, crotchety."  I just can't believe it.  But got a chuckle out of your post.


----------



## klc227

Oh I forgot one! The multicolored Louis Vuitton print is the ugliest and cheapest looking design ever.


----------



## Abba13

I used to think the monogram was ridiculous until I got one.....thinking it would be a  return.  I no longer see a brand name screaming at me.....like some of those giant horse logos on Lauren's polos.  What I now see is a piece of history.  After reading the history behind the monogram's print I now find it endearing.....if that makes sense. 

I too am not drawn to the Neverfull.  It looks cumbersome even for me at 5' 9".  I do love the Iena tote in both the PM and MM sizes.  The security of the top zipper and outer pocket with  a zipper makes the bag less worrisome to wear.  I have many leather totes which are heavy, as most know, to begin with.  Then!  With the added weight of belongings......poor little shoulders can't take it. 

Was surprised at those who don't like the Speedy?  I wasn't crazy about it either until I got one....now have two.  Someone wrote they look like sweaty gym bags.  I think that's a stretch.  What tipped me into purchasing one?  Audrey Hepburn.  I know, the young gals here most likely have no idea who she is.  But those of us who have entered the 'mature' years remember her fondly.  A woman with great style and kindness.  Yep, knowing Audrey was a fan made me wonder why.  Now I know.

Almost forgot.  I don't like purchasing an LV only to find out it was made outside of France.  The specialness goes right out the window.  Since I purchase at their website and since I don't have one of their boutiques nearby, I am at their mercy.  So far, I've been lucky but prefer to purchase new or excellent rated pieces on the preloved market because I know where they've been made.  In fact, have one arriving tomorrow!


----------



## cloudycuplovesbag

- I don't like the DE or DA.
- I don't know why so many of you call the multi pochette*  a scam bag, it's not my cup of tea but I've seen many people pull it off (good for them  )
- Speedy... Nevefull... Basic AF.
- I don't understand the New Wave line.

*Edit


----------



## MooMooVT

cloudycuplovesbag said:


> - I don't like the DE or DA.
> - I don't know why so many of you call the pochette metis a scam bag, it's not my cup of tea but I've seen many people pull it off (good for them  )
> - Speedy... Nevefull... Basic AF.
> - I don't understand the New Wave line.


It's the Multi Pochette that's referred to as the Scam Bag, not the Pochette Metis. HTH


----------



## cloudycuplovesbag

MooMooVT said:


> It's the Multi Pochette that's referred to as the Scam Bag, not the Pochette Metis. HTH



Oops, Yes I was talking about the multi pochette but wrote the "pochette metis". My bad!


----------



## oknicoleee

I use my toiletries 26 as a clutch, and idgaf


----------



## bolsathemosta

oknicoleee said:


> I use my toiletries 26 as a clutch, and idgaf


Better than the lady I saw with 3 kids in pajamas and her in shockingly thin sweat pants wearing a fake LV toiletry bag with crayon markings  as a crossbody


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I don't understand the trend of people using the toiletry pouches as clutches. Even going to the trouble to convert them to bags by buying chains. 
If you want a clutch buy a clutch or the other dozens of small bags LV has. 

Everytime I see a toiletry pouch all I can think is that person is carrying soap, loafer, shower gel etc around. Weird.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Having items that appear on the website but are never in stock. Only put stuff on the website if it can be bought online there and then.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure that they encourage their SAs to lie either deliberately or through the dissemination of false information.
> 
> LV is a multi billion dollar company. In 2020 there is no way that people should receive poor customer service considering the prices they pay at LV.
> I don't understand why bags can't be sent between stores if that's what the customer wants.
> I don't understand why you can't order the bag for when it does come back into stock if that's what the customer wants.
> 
> I don't understand why technology wise you have no idea when you will be getting deliveries of new stock and also what's in those deliveries. There is no way that should be a lottery. They just don't want to tell customers.
> 
> Other businesses don't treat their customers like that. If fact often times they beg you to take your order so you come back as a customer.


I totally agree. I feel as its their way of keeping things obscure but it dies not seem at all professional to me. People lose interest if they have to go through hell and highwater to get something.


----------



## MooMooVT

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I don't understand the trend of people using the toiletry pouches as clutches. Even going to the trouble to convert them to bags by buying chains.
> If you want a clutch buy a clutch or the other dozens of small bags LV has.
> 
> Everytime I see a toiletry pouch all I can think is that person is carrying soap, loafer, shower gel etc around. Weird.


Same. HARD AGREE.


----------



## Soniaa

My unpopular opinion: Not all bags/slgs are unisex! #sorrynotsorry


----------



## Postyco

Not sure if this has been said but buying dirty old bags to “restore” them. Every before and after I see looks exactly the same after i’m sure they spent hours scrubbing. Not worth it to _pay _to clean someone else’s dirty old bag!! (at least take it to LV for a complete leather/lining overhaul)


----------



## lalame

Even though there are a lot of hot and really hip LV models out now, I'll never stop seeing it as a "basic staples" type of brand for high end suburbanites. I remember the days when nearly every young professional (or college kid) I saw in NY, CT, and Boston wore the Neverfull or Speedy. And moms toting around their Delightfuls or Artsies.... ah, the good old days.


----------



## mrsinsyder

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I don't understand the trend of people using the toiletry pouches as clutches. Even going to the trouble to convert them to bags by buying chains.
> If you want a clutch buy a clutch or the other dozens of small bags LV has.
> 
> Everytime I see a toiletry pouch all I can think is that person is carrying soap, loafer, shower gel etc around. Weird.


I think they look ridiculous with the chains, but also find it interesting that LV sells a bag of the same shape but calls it another name and puts a card slot inside and everyone accepts it as a clutch.


----------



## Postyco

lalame said:


> Even though there are a lot of hot and really hip LV models out now, I'll never stop seeing it as a "basic staples" type of brand for high end suburbanites. I remember the days when nearly every young professional (or college kid) I saw in NY, CT, and Boston wore the Neverfull or Speedy. And moms toting around their Delightfuls or Artsies.... ah, the good old days.


good old days? I still see this in NY lol


----------



## lalame

Postyco said:


> good old days? I still see this in NY lol



Ha! I moved to the West Coast, so I don't see them as often. But OG LV's are pure nostalgia for me.


----------



## Moxisox

The beach pouch and clear PVC bags look like something you could buy for $5 at Walmart.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Unpopular opinion... posts about how you hate seeing toiletry pouches used as a clutch is becoming redundant. We get it, you can’t think outside of the box. Can we now stop being a dead horse?! Based on this forum, this is not an unpopular opinion and comes off as shaming.


----------



## fettfleck

1. Don‘t like the ridiculous weird color combos for the Neo Noe. It is like milking the cow till it dies. Just keep with the elegant Monogram.
2. Agree, that only products should be on the online webpage which are actually really available for general public.
3. The phone reservation line has the same problem. Most of the stuff you should call about are also not available. Or they just cancel your order after some time without notifying you.
4. All that huge letter rainbow colored stuff is ridiculous. I still want to associate LV with elegant and tasteful stuff and not tacky bling bling stuff.
5. The rising prices for plain canvas stuff is atrocious. Though I can understand this point. It‘s business.
6. I forgot, don't like the Alma and the Alma BB - weird looking bag.

All just my two cents.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Winter’sJoy said:


> Unpopular opinion... posts about how you hate seeing toiletry pouches used as a clutch is becoming redundant. We get it, you can’t think outside of the box. Can we now stop being a dead horse?! Based on this forum, this is not an unpopular opinion and comes off as shaming.


Disclaimer for the post above: No one should BE a dead horse. Aahhhh good old auto-correct. It’ll get you every time


----------



## Pagan

lalame said:


> Even though there are a lot of hot and really hip LV models out now, I'll never stop seeing it as a "basic staples" type of brand for high end suburbanites. I remember the days when nearly every young professional (or college kid) I saw in NY, CT, and Boston wore the Neverfull or Speedy. And moms toting around their Delightfuls or Artsies.... ah, the good old days.


Corporate suit and suburban mom right here. Currently wearing jeans, UGG slippers, a Ralph Lauren cable knit pullover, a couple of Tiffany RG necklaces and my trustee Mon Mon NF. Often seen in Lululemon jackets in the company of a NF, Speedy B or Neo Noe.

I even like sipping Pinot Grigio or (gasp) Rose wine on my deck.

Basic AF and happy as a clam.


----------



## Postyco

lalame said:


> Ha! I moved to the West Coast, so I don't see them as often. But OG LV's are pure nostalgia for me.


I believe this will always be the case. LV (or  gucci) is typically a lot of people’s first taste at luxury high end bags. This is ok.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Winter’sJoy said:


> Unpopular opinion... posts about how you hate seeing toiletry pouches used as a clutch is becoming redundant. We get it, you can’t think outside of the box. Can we now stop being a dead horse?! Based on this forum, this is not an unpopular opinion and comes off as shaming.


Like I said, it’s silly that people consider the one on the left a clutch and the one on the right a toiletry bag just because LV says so.


----------



## lalame

Pagan said:


> Corporate suit and suburban mom right here. Currently wearing jeans, UGG slippers, a Ralph Lauren cable knit pullover, a couple of Tiffany RG necklaces and my trustee Mon Mon NF. Often seen in Lululemon jackets in the company of a NF, Speedy B or Neo Noe.
> 
> I even like sipping Pinot Grigio or (gasp) Rose wine on my deck.
> 
> Basic AF and happy as a clam.



And why wouldn't you be? Just want to be clear, when I said "basic staple" I meant basic as in "duh of course you have to have one," not in a derogatory sense.  To me, LV will always be a purveyor of workhorse staples versus the trendy, hip brand that rappers wear. Of course it is both, but my point was I prefer to see it as the former. It was my first nice work tote, my first hand-held bag, my first designer wallet, and I still love using them for travel or days when I need something that_ lasts_.


----------



## Pagan

lalame said:


> And why wouldn't you be? Just want to be clear, when I said "basic staple" I meant basic as in "duh of course you have to have one," not in a derogatory sense.  To me, LV will always be a purveyor of workhorse staples versus the trendy, hip brand that rappers wear. Of course it is both, but my point was I prefer to see it as the former. It was my first nice work tote, my first hand-held bag, my first designer wallet, and I still love using them for travel or days when I need something that_ lasts_.


Oh, I didn’t take it as offensive at all. Just owning it. My post earlier in the thread said exactly that; to me LV is casual, workhorse basic items.


----------



## marianpbd

One of the bad opinions that I have of LV is that it is very copied and everywhere they want to sell it to you as an original when it is not, that bothers me a lot to the pugual than other brands. In cinecalidad there is a film that I recently saw that the plot is somewhat similar where they copy everything and say that it is 100% original.


----------



## LuxuriousBaby213

I HATE reverse mono. But it is so popular, I see it everywhere.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

mrsinsyder said:


> Like I said, it’s silly that people consider the one on the left a clutch and the one on the right a toiletry bag just because LV says so.
> View attachment 4709276


Thank you for posting this!!! I mean why can’t it be used outside of what LV TOLD you to use it for?! Personally I’ll use whatever item that I buy for whatever purpose I want to and not because a luxury designer told me too. LV saw how innovative people were with it, took the idea and ran with it only adding card slots inside. 

I don’t know about others but I don’t always follow the rules and just do what I’m told when it comes to my money. I have yet to use my pouch but I don’t get being really hard on those that do and this forum has been coming down hard.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

lalame said:


> And why wouldn't you be? Just want to be clear, when I said "basic staple" I meant basic as in "duh of course you have to have one," not in a derogatory sense.  To me, LV will always be a purveyor of workhorse staples versus the trendy, hip brand that rappers wear. Of course it is both, but my point was I prefer to see it as the former. It was my first nice work tote, my first hand-held bag, my first designer wallet, and I still love using them for travel or days when I need something that_ lasts_.


Trendy, hip brand that rappers wear? Què? Come again? Oh boy!


----------



## cloudycuplovesbag

Winter’sJoy said:


> Unpopular opinion... posts about how you hate seeing toiletry pouches used as a clutch is becoming redundant. We get it, you can’t think outside of the box. Can we now stop being a dead horse?! Based on this forum, this is not an unpopular opinion and comes off as shaming.



Yes, a lot of people "hate" seeing the toiletry pouch as a purse/clutch. However this thread is about our unpopular opinions so therefore, it's their opinion that many happen to share. Just like the neverfull.

 You shouldn't take it the wrong way. At the end of the day, who cares about what other people think about you or the way you carry your purses? Do and wear what makes you happy, and if people are hating well that's their problem. (yes it sounds very corny but it's true)


----------



## Winter’sJoy

cloudycuplovesbag said:


> Yes, a lot of people "hate" seeing the toiletry pouch as a purse/clutch. However this thread is about our unpopular opinions so therefore, it's their opinion that many happen to share. Just like the neverfull.
> 
> You shouldn't take it the wrong way. At the end of the day, who cares about what other people think about you or the way you carry your purses? Do and wear what makes you happy, and if people are hating well that's their problem. (yes it sounds very corny but it's true)


I know it’s an unpopular opinion thread but that opinion is hardly unpopular if you read through the board. It has been said multiple and I mean multiple times. I guess what got to me was a thread where the OP asked should they get the tp26 to use as a clutch or a YSL bag. You had posters come in a say how they would never use it because it’s a toiletry bag and so forth. It has been expressed so much that I do feel it comes off as shaming especially since many on the board do use it as such.  I have a tp26 but I have never used it so I don’t feel attacked just tired of the beating of a dead horse.

The Neverfull does not get this type of hate. And if I came off upset, that was not my intention as I am not. I’m just posting like everyone else.


----------



## GJ*

It would be nice if there was more tolerance. Everyone has a different taste and different ideas and you don't have to go with them. You can express your opinion without judging or insulting. I miss the diversity of individuality these days that everyone wants to be the same. I am one of the women about some in this forum has already spoken negatively. I can wear Doc Martens, sweatpants or normal department store clothes with my LV bags. I am not classic even in my mid 40s and I probably will not be in my mid 50s either. But do you have to? Enjoy the style of others. There are many bags that I like, but on other woman because they do not fit me. LV shoes and scarfs are too much logo for me but it looks great on other women. I would like to see more tolerance. LV has a lot of classic bags, but it was time for modern and colored models. Not everyone likes that, it doesn't have to. So I happily wear my Disney shoes to LV bags and it suits me and I'm happy when everyone has found their style with which they feel comfortable.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

GJ* said:


> It would be nice if there was more tolerance. Everyone has a different taste and different ideas and you don't have to go with them. You can express your opinion without judging or insulting. I miss the diversity of individuality these days that everyone wants to be the same. I am one of the women about some in this forum has already spoken negatively. I can wear Doc Martens, sweatpants or normal department store clothes with my LV bags. I am not classic even in my mid 40s and I probably will not be in my mid 50s either. But do you have to? Enjoy the style of others. There are many bags that I like, but on other woman because they do not fit me. LV shoes and scarfs are too much logo for me but it looks great on other women. I would like to see more tolerance. LV has a lot of classic bags, but it was time for modern and colored models. Not everyone likes that, it doesn't have to. So I happily wear my Disney shoes to LV bags and it suits me and I'm happy when everyone has found their style with which they feel comfortable.


I agree!


----------



## sayakayumi

klc227 said:


> Oh I forgot one! The multicolored Louis Vuitton print is the ugliest and cheapest looking design ever.


Ok now I’m crying


----------



## leechiyong

That I prefer the Nicolas Ghesquière era over Marc Jacobs'.  Don't get me wrong, MJ is who brought me to the brand and I enjoy (and despise) designs from both, but I've bought more from NG's collection than I ever seriously considered from MJ.


----------



## jenlynne25

GJ* said:


> It would be nice if there was more tolerance. Everyone has a different taste and different ideas and you don't have to go with them. You can express your opinion without judging or insulting. I miss the diversity of individuality these days that everyone wants to be the same. I am one of the women about some in this forum has already spoken negatively. I can wear Doc Martens, sweatpants or normal department store clothes with my LV bags. I am not classic even in my mid 40s and I probably will not be in my mid 50s either. But do you have to? Enjoy the style of others. There are many bags that I like, but on other woman because they do not fit me. LV shoes and scarfs are too much logo for me but it looks great on other women. I would like to see more tolerance. LV has a lot of classic bags, but it was time for modern and colored models. Not everyone likes that, it doesn't have to. So I happily wear my Disney shoes to LV bags and it suits me and I'm happy when everyone has found their style with which they feel comfortable.


Well said!


----------



## fettfleck

Just noticed, I also don't get the thing with the nano bags. What are people carrying in it...?!


----------



## mrsinsyder

fettfleck said:


> Just noticed, I also don't get the thing with the nano bags. What are people carrying in it...?!


My Nano Speedy holds two phones, a wallet, my keys, and my sunglasses ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Havanese 28

I don’t have an aversion to any LV print, but DE is my preference.  I find it to be understated and elegant and it works with my coloring and my wardrobe.  While I have LV leather bags, I’ll always be a fan of LV canvas bags, especially in the iconic bag styles.


----------



## karman

fettfleck said:


> Just noticed, I also don't get the thing with the nano bags. What are people carrying in it...?!



My nano Speedy and Noe both fit everything I need. I just need to carry my phone, card wallet, keys, work ID and mini Pochette on a daily basis. Any bag bigger, I’m really just putting extra things in it to use up space, or maybe if I’m feeling like bringing a whole lunch to work then a bigger bag may be needed. I generally prefer smaller bags and find I prefer smaller ones in the last couple years.


----------



## karman

Pagan said:


> Corporate suit and suburban mom right here. Currently wearing jeans, UGG slippers, a Ralph Lauren cable knit pullover, a couple of Tiffany RG necklaces and my trustee Mon Mon NF. Often seen in Lululemon jackets in the company of a NF, Speedy B or Neo Noe.
> 
> I even like sipping Pinot Grigio or (gasp) Rose wine on my deck.
> 
> Basic AF and happy as a clam.


I think rosé gets a bad rap - I love many rosés and don’t care that some people still think it’s cheap or gross, you can find bad white and bad red wine everywhere, doesn’t make it all bad!


----------



## MCF

sayakayumi said:


> Ok now I’m crying


Don't cry! Everyone has their opinions and it doesn't mean they think anything less of you, they just don't like it.  

I happen to LOVE the multicolor print and I also think it's gaudy, over the top, and all out wonderful.  It's extravagant with its gold hardware and screams look at me.  It's a piece of art that people will have _OPINIONS_ about.


----------



## ncabahug

My unpopular LV opinion is that I don't really like the LV canvas. Not because it's canvas or because of the pattern, but because I hate brown. I just never wear brown. Don't even get me started on my hate for the Reverso  With the exception of my Favorite and NF MM, the rest of my LV are  Vernis, Epi, Empreinte, and Calfskin in every color except brown. I would actually LOVE it if LV came out with more stuff in the black canvas since I do enjoy how light and carefree their canvas is.


----------



## KEW84

fabuleux said:


> There is no denying that at least part of it is trashy indeed.


What part do you see as trashy? Honestly curious


----------



## KEW84

classybags4ever said:


> Since I’ve been flamed quite a bit on my comment, I do feel the need to apologize to those I offended. I won’t be commenting anymore on posts for a while. Mods please delete if you think it’s appropriate to.


You'd think people on here would be nice and welcoming......


----------



## mrsinsyder

KEW84 said:


> You'd think people on here would be nice and welcoming......


After being called trashy?


----------



## KEW84

Moxisox said:


> The beach pouch and clear PVC bags look like something you could buy for $5 at Walmart.


YES!!!


----------



## rutabaga

ncabahug said:


> My unpopular LV opinion is that I don't really like the LV canvas. Not because it's canvas or because of the pattern, but because I hate brown. I just never wear brown. Don't even get me started on my hate for the Reverso



Yes, brown and yellow are my least favorite colors and the combo of the two together is ick. Reverse Mono is my worst nightmare. The color reminds me of babypoo/butterscotch fudge/mustard


----------



## KEW84

mrsinsyder said:


> After being called trashy?


If she called you trashy I did not see it....I just think it's sad she feels the need to delete her opinion
EDIT ok she called LV trashy....not her cup of tea? I agree she shouldn't post it here but why is everyone on here so quick to be mean to one another????


----------



## fettfleck

I also don‘t get why people get so defensive here.
This thread is about unpopular opinion in terms of LV. So of course there are people who dislike one thing the other like. It‘s a matter of personal preference.
Despite, some pieces/styles are hyped too much, but that applies not only to bags or accessoires...


----------



## sayakayumi

MCF said:


> Don't cry! Everyone has their opinions and it doesn't mean they think anything less of you, they just don't like it.
> 
> I happen to LOVE the multicolor print and I also think it's gaudy, over the top, and all out wonderful.  It's extravagant with its gold hardware and screams look at me.  It's a piece of art that people will have _OPINIONS_ about.


Aww you’re so nice 
Don’t worry, I wasn’t really crying  lol


----------



## mrsinsyder

fettfleck said:


> I also don‘t get why people get so defensive here.
> This thread is about unpopular opinion in terms of LV. So of course there are people who dislike one thing the other like. It‘s a matter of personal preference.



That's fine. But it's pointless to come to a forum that you haven't posted on in years just to say the whole brand is trashy. What does that add to the conversation? How is that helpful?


----------



## KEW84

mrsinsyder said:


> That's fine. But it's pointless to come to a forum that you haven't posted on in years just to say the whole brand is trashy. What does that add to the conversation? How is that helpful?


Just scroll past her comment, if no one engages she has no reason to keep posting.


----------



## mrsinsyder

KEW84 said:


> Just scroll past her comment, if no one engages she has no reason to keep posting.


You bumped a comment from almost a month ago just to tell people to ignore it?

Alright then. Stay well


----------



## fettfleck

mrsinsyder said:


> That's fine. But it's pointless to come to a forum that you haven't posted on in years just to say the whole brand is trashy. What does that add to the conversation? How is that helpful?



Sorry. I should have clarify more. I was not referring to the trashy brand comment... I agree that is a bit harsh and general of a comment...

I meant my own comment and some of the other minor ones stating that they do not like or understand certain styles or patterns...


----------



## karman

i*bella said:


> Yes, brown and yellow are my least favorite colors and the combo of the two together is ick. Reverse Mono is my worst nightmare. The color reminds me of babypoo/butterscotch fudge/mustard


I have to admit, when I first saw the Monogram Reverse canvas after being out of the LV loop for a few years, I thought it was fake and just about the ugliest thing I've seen  I'm still not its hugest fan, but in small doses (like minor contrast in a bag) and paired with the black leather, I think looks edgy and a bit more interesting than plain monogram. In some bags, it really works.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Regular mono is my favorite LV print but I must admit I can see why others think it’s ugly just by looking at it and knowing nothing of the history. I’ve had so many people say to me over the years how ugly it is, but it doesn’t phase me because I like it. What I like about monogram is it’s steeped in history from the late 1800s - it’s not just a random print someone made up in like 2016. History is what makes me love these old luxury brands.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> I have to admit, when I first saw the Monogram Reverse canvas after being out of the LV loop for a few years, I thought it was fake and just about the ugliest thing I've seen  I'm still not its hugest fan, but in small doses (like minor contrast in a bag) and paired with the black leather, I think looks edgy and a bit more interesting than plain monogram. In some bags, it really works.


I love brown and black together.


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> I love brown and black together.


Some people say brown and black don’t go together, but I think it looks great just like black and navy go together!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I love brown and black too. I especially love to wear all black with a camel colored walker coat in the fall/winter.


----------



## Eli23

Winter’sJoy said:


> I love brown and black too. I especially love to wear all black with a camel colored walker coat in the fall/winter.



My perfect outfit!


----------



## ncabahug

karman said:


> Some people say brown and black don’t go together, but I think it looks great just like black and navy go together!


Oh, that's so funny. I pretty much only ever wear my brown canvas bags with navy because I really don't like black and navy together  

Black and brown can look good depending on the tone of brown imho. Too cool and it looks green/puke-y (ie Reverse Mono) against black; too warm and it looks orange/halloween-y (really dark patina). DE Brown and camel are pretty good neutral browns against black, but if I'm mostly in black anyways, I'd rather just wear a black bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

ncabahug said:


> Oh, that's so funny. I pretty much only ever wear my brown canvas bags with navy because I really don't like black and navy together
> 
> Black and brown can look good depending on the tone of brown imho. Too cool and it looks green/puke-y (ie Reverse Mono) against black; too warm and it looks orange/halloween-y (really dark patina). DE Brown and camel are pretty good neutral browns against black, but if I'm mostly in black anyways, I'd rather just wear a black bag


I agree.  The tone of brown has to be just right.


----------



## theprettymiss

Dont come for me yall...but for some reason the Speedys remind me of a bowling bag


----------



## lovecouture

Hate the multi pochette worn with all the attachments. Used separately doesn’t bother me. Hate the recent utilitarian look that LV has made popular again with the multi pochette... wear A bag, a big bag, or a small bag, whatever fits what you are carrying, not 2-3 little bags at a time with a coin purse dangling from it. Like how 10-20 years ago woman would clip their cellphone cases to the straps of their purses...


----------



## Bekahk25

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today.
> 
> A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others.
> 
> For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin.
> 
> I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me
> 
> So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us



I would like the NF if the shoulder drop was longer! I have a couple of NF MM and I have to carry them on my forearm. Maybe that’s weird butttt I think the drop should be about an inch or 2 longer to be comfortable


----------



## mdcx

Bekahk25 said:


> I would like the NF if the shoulder drop was longer! I have a couple of NF MM and I have to carry them on my forearm. Maybe that’s weird butttt I think the drop should be about an inch or 2 longer to be comfortable


The GM is a good fit under the arm. I am tall and it's really completely comfortable for me. It also squashes nicely between your upper arm and body lol.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

I really, really dislike Marine Rouge. Something about the navy and red together is just . . . ugh. Please don’t hurt me! LOL!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Irishgrrrl said:


> I really, really dislike Marine Rouge. Something about the navy and red together is just . . . ugh. Please don’t hurt me! LOL!



I agree . I like navy and red separately but paired together like LV has it is a no for me.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

theprettymiss said:


> Dont come for me yall...but for some reason the Speedys remind me of a bowling bag


I am not a fan of Speedys (or is it Speedies??) either!  Not a fan of mono, but love the Damiers and emprientes!


----------



## ifahima

Really don't think the Nice cases look good as handbags   I just don't understand this trend


----------



## Bumbles

reneeluvscoach said:


> I am not a fan of Speedys (or is it Speedies??) either!  Not a fan of mono, but love the Damiers and emprientes!


I would love to get a speedy b20 empreinte noir. Missed out on this


----------



## jenlynne25

reneeluvscoach said:


> I am not a fan of Speedys (or is it Speedies??) either!  Not a fan of mono, but love the Damiers and emprientes!


They remind me of a combo bowling and doctor bag.  I hated them for sooooo long until I decided to get a 25b then my whole perspective changed.  They are so functional and roomy! Now I love mine...but it still looks like a bowling bag! Lol


----------



## jenlynne25

ifahima said:


> Really don't think the Nice cases look good as handbags   I just don't understand this trend


Agreed!  It looks like a makeup or perfume case.  As a purse it is all kinds of wrong!


----------



## tinybutterfly

I have enough.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> I would love to get a speedy b20 empreinte noir. Missed out on this


Found a speedy 20B empreinte in raisin. On its way to me. I’d love it in noir too


----------



## theprettymiss

jenlynne25 said:


> Agreed!  It looks like a makeup or perfume case.  As a purse it is all kinds of wrong!


Yesss...it definitely looks like a makeup case.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

jenlynne25 said:


> They remind me of a combo bowling and doctor bag.  I hated them for sooooo long until I decided to get a 25b then my whole perspective changed.  They are so functional and roomy! Now I love mine...but it still looks like a bowling bag! Lol


Ha!  I will get a speedy b, DA, (because I am a xbody girl), but first I am adding a strap to my 35 to see if I would like it.  They do look like a doctor's bag but the DA makes it less obvious, imo.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Bumbles said:


> I would love to get a speedy b20 empreinte noir. Missed out on this


They do pop up on the resale market - not regularly, but not rarely either.  I'm still regretting the lumi I sold and have been stalking those!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I just had a discussion with my friend the other day regarding the same issues that thread starter addressed in the beginning. My friend also owns the NF in DA, and she feels that mono is a bit much. She also feels that wearing a LV shawl with monogram and a bag in monogram is just showing of. She owns  a shawl herself, and uses it with her DA bag. I on the other hand,  looove the monogram pattern  and uses both bag and shawl at the same time. What are your thoughts here?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Re unpopular LV option: Although TPs are mainly used for toiletry items, etc; I prefer to use them with a shoulder strap or in a clear tote bag.


----------



## LHLarsen

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just had a discussion with my friend the other day regarding the same issues that thread starter addressed in the beginning. My friend also owns the NF in DA, and she feels that mono is a bit much. She also feels that wearing a LV shawl with monogram and a bag in monogram is just showing of. She owns  a shawl herself, and uses it with her DA bag. I on the other hand,  looove the monogram pattern  and uses both bag and shawl at the same time. What are your thoughts here?



I asked a question in the post that I am sharing below and there was fabulous advice that might be useful for your question. In the end, do what you love!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/opinions-on-using-mono-print-in-the-summer.1028377/


----------



## sunflower_13

Bekahk25 said:


> I would like the NF if the shoulder drop was longer! I have a couple of NF MM and I have to carry them on my forearm. Maybe that’s weird butttt I think the drop should be about an inch or 2 longer to be comfortable


You should look into the LV Carry It bag. I've always loves the NFs but the straps always fall over and I have to carry like you said. But the Carry It has long straps. Mine comes in tmr. I can post photos if you'd like?


----------



## jenlynne25

Bekahk25 said:


> I would like the NF if the shoulder drop was longer! I have a couple of NF MM and I have to carry them on my forearm. Maybe that’s weird butttt I think the drop should be about an inch or 2 longer to be comfortable


I do wish the straps were longer.  Just another inch and a half so those of us with thicker arms could wear it more easily.  I did a video about this and why I sold my NF but I ended up repurchasing just because of its functionality.  I can get it on my shoulder if I have a thin shirt on but I love the look of it, I just need longer straps.


----------



## happy27

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just had a discussion with my friend the other day regarding the same issues that thread starter addressed in the beginning. My friend also owns the NF in DA, and she feels that mono is a bit much. She also feels that wearing a LV shawl with monogram and a bag in monogram is just showing of. She owns  a shawl herself, and uses it with her DA bag. I on the other hand,  looove the monogram pattern  and uses both bag and shawl at the same time. What are your thoughts here?



I have Lv bags and monogram shawl (which was a purchase I made after I had credit and have no idea what to get).
I think shawl +Lv bag is very show off and too much logo branding, I remember it takes me a while to feel ok wearing the shawl because people tend to stare


----------



## happy27

I don’t like Lv with those chunky metal chains that Virgil is obsessed with.


----------



## ifahima

I don't understand why the reverse monogram print is so popular


----------



## jenlynne25

ifahima said:


> I don't understand why the reverse monogram print is so popular


Agreed!  I think it looks like baby poop!


----------



## Helen MacDonald

jenlynne25 said:


> Agreed!  I think it looks like baby poop!



I have never seen the appeal of reverse monogram either for the same reason. I thought I was the only one .
I don’t like vachetta, I find the colour of the patina ugly. I know this is unpopular as people talk about the beautiful patina and how to speed up the process but I really don’t like it.


----------



## RVM

Johnpauliegal said:


> Re unpopular LV option: Although TPs are mainly used for toiletry items, etc; I prefer to use them with a shoulder strap or in a clear tote bag.


+ 1 in a clear tote and use it for travel as paspor pouch and boarding pass (party of 4)


----------



## Christofle

lovecouture said:


> Since when do the LV leather bags cost as much as Chanel? This is a little crazy to me



The first LV leather bag that I bought in 2011 was more expensive than both the Chanel and the Hermes bags which I was deciding between.

LV has always had specialty leather options with high prices (full Vachetta, Lamb, Goat, Exotics, etc...)


----------



## kkfiregirl

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just had a discussion with my friend the other day regarding the same issues that thread starter addressed in the beginning. My friend also owns the NF in DA, and she feels that mono is a bit much. She also feels that wearing a LV shawl with monogram and a bag in monogram is just showing of. She owns  a shawl herself, and uses it with her DA bag. I on the other hand,  looove the monogram pattern  and uses both bag and shawl at the same time. What are your thoughts here?



I think wearing both at the same time might not look fashionable, but I wouldn’t call it showing off. Someone could argue that carrying _any _LV bag is showing off.


----------



## BleuSaphir

There should have been no price increase in the wake of Covid-19 outbreak...


----------



## Winter’sJoy

BleuSaphir said:


> There should have been no price increase in the wake of Covid-19 outbreak...


I don’t think this is unpopular


----------



## Christofle

Winter’sJoy said:


> I don’t think this is unpopular



Unless your name starts with B and ends with D.


----------



## lily2019

jenlynne25 said:


> Agreed!  I think it looks like baby poop!


I was in the same boat and thought it looked like baby poop too!! ... but then I saw the Reverse PM in person and sometimes I like it better than the regular monogram


----------



## jenlynne25

Helen MacDonald said:


> I have never seen the appeal of reverse monogram either for the same reason. I thought I was the only one .
> I don’t like vachetta, I find the colour of the patina ugly. I know this is unpopular as people talk about the beautiful patina and how to speed up the process but I really don’t like it.


I agree with you again.  I love vachetta from brand new to about a year in.  After that the honey color and beyond just look dirty to me.  The reason I have all DE bags and a few mono SLGs but none have vachetta.


----------



## maryg1

I don’t like Epi leather. No doubt it’s sturdy and durable, but I like leather to feel like leather, not plastic.
I’d get canvas instead.


----------



## maggiesze1

That there's no zipper closure for the Neverfull and the straps are too thin...


----------



## ifahima

jenlynne25 said:


> Agreed!  I think it looks like baby poop!


----------



## GraceSofia31

Although my first LV was the Ellipse MM in monogram, preloved, I do not like monogram. That’s the only piece I have in monogram canvas. Also, I hate any neverfull.  I’m an Epi leather fan all the way...it’s subtle, classic, and those that know what’s what should recognize the subtle Epi pieces as LV pieces, if thats important. I’ve even turned my fiancé into an Epi lover, and got his first LV wallet last year in Epi, limited edition colors.


----------



## GraceSofia31

Another unpopular opinion: besides hating the neverful, I also hate the pochette Métis and the Palm Springs back pack. I wish people would stop talking about those.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I think damier azur looks awful with even the slightest bit of patina. I've owned a couple but sell them as soon as they start to turn. Thanks to LVs price increases, I haven't lost money on any of them. Just sold my two-year old Neverfull GM for what I paid.


----------



## Cdnbagaddict

I don’t like brand new almost white vachetta nor am I a fan of too dark vachetta. If only it could stay that perfect honey patina!


----------



## theprettymiss

This isnt exactly about LV..but I was watching a lux youtuber and although I enjoy her content...I often wonder about the value placed on having 638382 “luxury goods”, Lol. 

Dont get me wrong, Its fun to treat yourself  especially when you can afford it. 

I just think its important to have a balance


----------



## Louisgyal37

I prefer the Neverfull pm size. Dang it packs a punch and looks great swinging it around on weekends without feeling bulky or heavy!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

People who stalk htb items and aren't sure if they actually want them. They denied someone who is sure of an item of something they are likely to end up returning. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## ByCara

sweetlikechocolate said:


> People who stalk htb items and aren't sure if they actually want them. They denied someone who is sure of an item of something they are likely to end up returning. Makes no sense to me.


Return or sell on the consignment market for double the price.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

My issue is I don't really like brown and gold which is like... a lot of what LV offers. I have two bags from LV and they both have gold hardware, it's tough to get away from. (I'm a black and silver fan myself.)

Another probably unpopular opinion is I wish Virgil Abloh would do a season of women's bags. I want bold colored or gray colored canvas and silver hardware on more petite designs!


----------



## waugse

LV bags don't really pull any outfit of mine together. In fact, they brutally clash with almost all of them. The monogram bags don't match my colour palette (cool tones) and the leather ones are usually so loud, rigid and out there with the big LV shaped buckles that they may end up sitting "on top" of an outfit but never pull it together like an understated, soft Celine (Phoebe philo era) leather bag would. The Sofia Coppola bag was the one notable exception from this rule. 

Nevertheless, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the tactile feel, the smell and look of LV monogram canvas. So SLGs became my guilty pleasure because I can make them disappear from my outfit inside my bags, but whenever I peak inside they make me smile.


----------



## deepott

lily2019 said:


> I was in the same boat and thought it looked like baby poop too!! ... but then I saw the Reverse PM in person and sometimes I like it better than the regular monogram


I just brought the Cannes bag in the reverse monogram and it doesn’t look as yellow in real life as it does in photos. It is really nice in person, it is very pretty


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I feel like LV are cutting corners and taking liberties. They are taking away features while raising prices. 
Like, no feet on leather bags, lack of adjustable straps, thinner canvases, less colour options, stricter personalisation guidelines and less availability of products. Luxury shopping shouldn't be hard, stressful or downright unpleasant.


----------



## Moxisox

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I feel like LV are cutting corners and taking liberties. They are taking away features while raising prices.
> Like, no feet on leather bags, lack of adjustable straps, thinner canvases, less colour options, stricter personalisation guidelines and less availability of products. Luxury shopping shouldn't be hard, stressful or downright unpleasant.


Agree


----------



## south-of-france

I wish they did a lot more silver hardware and not another pink. I’m looking forward to Virgil Abloh’s men’s collection featuring blue tones.


----------



## mrsinsyder

south-of-france said:


> I wish they did a lot more silver hardware and not another pink. I’m looking forward to Virgil Abloh’s men’s collection featuring blue tones.


Agree! I was really excited the bag I got yesterday had ruthenium hardware - I've bought two men's pieces recently because I just don't want more pinks. I loved the days when they had epi in orange, yellow, etc.


----------



## EveyB

waugse said:


> LV bags don't really pull any outfit of mine together. In fact, they brutally clash with almost all of them. The monogram bags don't match my colour palette (cool tones) and the leather ones are usually so loud, rigid and out there with the big LV shaped buckles that they may end up sitting "on top" of an outfit but never pull it together like an understated, soft Celine (Phoebe philo era) leather bag would. The Sofia Coppola bag was the one notable exception from this rule.
> 
> Nevertheless, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the tactile feel, the smell and look of LV monogram canvas. So SLGs became my guilty pleasure because I can make them disappear from my outfit inside my bags, but whenever I peak inside they make me smile.


I wish they brought the SC bag back in a variety of colours and two sizes!


----------



## mrs.JC

zen1965 said:


> I really, really, really dislike the multi pochettes aka scam bag. Quelle horreur!



YES


----------



## Rosston

amandacasey said:


> I’d have to agree with above poster. I want to like the never full, but it’s big open gaping space and no organization or closed compartment isn’t for me. I also don’t like all the extra space, to me it’s a little too high and wide. I know it’s supposed to be a tote but it’s just a black hole to me. I also HATE the DA print. Don’t own anything in it and never will. When I see items I like by LV, my mind has gotten to the point where I forget it even comes in da because I’ve shut it out of existence in my brain lol. Sorry to those out there who love it. It just doesn’t appeal to me


----------



## Rosston

EveyB said:


> I wish they brought the SC bag back in a variety of colours and two sizes!


I also agree.  Sorry, but the Neverfull looks like nothing more than a beach bag.  Sort of a joke on women trying to get into the LV line.  Actually, I still like Louis Vuitton and will probably be ripped off again but there is something about the brand that still holds my attention.  Over the years the quality and attention to detail has greatly diminished.  Very SAD.
My unpopular dislikes:
1.  Neverful
2. Speedy
3. Bum Bag...yuk!
4. Folded bags (Even though I own the Alma BB Neo in Noir and love it)
5. The pastel looking color combos and higher prices that do not reflect quality!
6. LV trying to catch up to Chanel price points.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

It took me years to like the LV monogram but I finally got there mostly because it didn't really match my colors.  Once I stopped trying to make it match, it became an issue of usefulness.  This is the year that happened.  I truly love my Neonoe, Croisette, Girolata but am still not fond of the Neverful simply due to its lack or organization and it seems too high and wide.  Just my take.  I do love the bags I have in empreinte leather but sometimes it's nice to have a canvas bag that you don't have to fret over.


----------



## hackysac123

I think this is both a popular and unpopular opinion but as an avid LV fan- I love monogram for their history. Although there's a lot more counterfeits for monogram products nowadays, it was ironically created to fight counterfeits back in the 1800s as the Damier Ebene was being copied, ha! Also, while a lot of people despise Monogram and think it's showy, I mainly love it for the casualness (i'm always in black and denim- so it works for me) and the durability has been second to none (based on my experience). The quality in general may be depreciating..but I feel that's with all the other brands and also most of LV products as well. 

I've also never understood why the Neverfull is so popular, at first I avoided purchasing it because it didn't have a zipper.. but it's also not too visually pleasing. If anything it might be a practical bag, but definitely not a classy one. 

I'm all for using SLGs to organize items in my bag but I don't get the sudden spike of people using cardholders and key pouches as wallets (but that's not just for LV...for every single brand out there). I mean, I get it if you're using a clutch for a night out but I low key think it's so sleazy to use a cardholder as your main wallet, also doesn't look very...flimsy.


----------



## rose60610

I used to dislike Speedy. Now I like it as it can carry a lot of stuff and I can easily put it on my lap when eating lunch at restaurants. I'm also partial to hand held bags.


----------



## cloudycuplovesbag

I wish LV would come up with bags that are a little bit more understated like the Alma, Soufflot, Locky in epi or the city streamer! I know it's all about logo right now but damn we get it the bag is by Louis Vuitton.


----------



## paula3boys

cloudycuplovesbag said:


> I wish LV would come up with bags that are a little bit more understated like the Alma, Soufflot, Locky in epi or the city streamer! I know it's all about logo right now but damn we get it the bag is by Louis Vuitton.


I disliked the giant monogram and now seeing some pieces from Cruise collection where the logos are bigger than that (they can't go bigger or they'd go off the canvas lol), it is out of control lol. Why are they so desperate for everyone 1 mile down the road to know what bag someone you are carrying?


----------



## yebinkimm

1. I am not a fan of the monogram print.  It is very pretty in photos and from afar, but when I go to the store and try it on, I find the print too loud.
2. I do not like the Palm Springs.  Although I am a very casual dresser, I don't see it as a "grab and go" as mentioned in reviews.
3. I also do not like the Pochette Metis. It's too formal looking and huge for me.


----------



## minnnea

I prefer LV rtw over handbags.


----------



## jenlynne25

1. I like the look of new/honey vachetta but hate when it gets that dirty look.  That leather is too high maintenance for me.
2. I do not like the Pochette Métis.  The boxy shape and accordion style look old.
3.  I wish LV would stop with all the embellishments for bags or make it as an optional add on.  I don’t always want a sticker, tassel, etc.
4. I don’t like leather on any part of the bag that can sit on the ground. It’s gets rubbed, scratched or wet and then looks awful.  They have so many bags that really should have the 4 “feet” on them. 
5. Monogram is too loud and flashy for me, though I think it looks amazing on other people.
That’s enough for now!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have been converted to the neverfull club. Although the design certainly has its faults (what bag doesn't honestly) I think it is a beautiful bag, not a basic one. The lines are clean, it ages well and it holds a fair bit. Monogram always looks fabulous when it ages. There's a reason why so many people own the neverfull not just because it's one of the "cheaper styles" (come on, it's still a very expensive bag people!!!) .

Another slightly related unpopular opinion: 
It is incredibly snobby to dislike an item merely because it's common-place. Luxury goods may be common where you live but in many places there's not a luxury good in sight due to an array of complex reasons. To assume that an LV bag is "basic" is ridiculous and shows a gross lack of worldliness. I am using some rather strong wording but it's vexing to continuously see people behave in this way. One LV is still a luxury, let alone 10 or 100.


----------



## jenlynne25

SakuraSakura said:


> I have been converted to the neverfull club. Although the design certainly has its faults (what bag doesn't honestly) I think it is a beautiful bag, not a basic one. The lines are clean, it ages well and it holds a fair bit. Monogram always looks fabulous when it ages. There's a reason why so many people own the neverfull not just because it's one of the "cheaper styles" (come on, it's still a very expensive bag people!!!) .
> 
> Another slightly related unpopular opinion:
> It is incredibly snobby to dislike an item merely because it's common-place. Luxury goods may be common where you live but in many places there's not a luxury good in sight due to an array of complex reasons. To assume that an LV bag is "basic" is ridiculous and shows a gross lack of worldliness. I am using some rather strong wording but it's vexing to continuously see people behave in this way. One LV is still a luxury, let alone 10 or 100.


Well said and I agree with both of your points.  I’m a NF convert as well. Lol


----------



## SakuraSakura

jenlynne25 said:


> Well said and I agree with both of your points.  I’m a NF convert as well. Lol



I'm in a bit of a grouchy mood so everything that normally bothers me is magnified. I'm feeling saucy! I'm ready to fight!


----------



## frenchyo8

SympathyDuet said:


> I don’t like vachetta leather. Others adore the patina. That was easy. Lol



Yes!!!!!


----------



## Bethdphillips

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today.
> 
> A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others.
> 
> For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin.
> 
> I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me
> 
> So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us


Agree, I also don't care for the Neverfulls.  It seems like a big, shapeless bag with no closure.  They have thin straps as well, and I find myself digging around for anything inside.


----------



## Bethdphillips

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today.
> 
> A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others.
> 
> For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin.
> 
> I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me
> 
> So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us


Also have to add that I dislike the Damier patterns, and far prefer the monogram!  It's an LV, you need to advertise it as much as you can!


----------



## KG415

I think the damier azur print is pretty but with as little leather as possible because I personally don't like the way the patina'd leather looks with the DA print. I like it when the leather is new and still light but once it starts to darken past a certain point I don't like it anymore with the DA.


----------



## Bethdphillips

KG415 said:


> I think the damier azur print is pretty but with as little leather as possible because I personally don't like the way the patina'd leather looks with the DA print. I like it when the leather is new and still light but once it starts to darken past a certain point I don't like it anymore with the DA.


I agree.  That print seems like it would get dirty in a hurry.


----------



## mrs.JC

SakuraSakura said:


> Another slightly related unpopular opinion:
> *It is incredibly snobby to dislike an item merely because it's common-place. Luxury goods may be common where you live but in many places there's not a luxury good in sight due to an array of complex reasons. To assume that an LV bag is "basic" is ridiculous and shows a gross lack of worldliness. *I am using some rather strong wording but it's vexing to continuously see people behave in this way. One LV is still a luxury, let alone 10 or 100.



I love all of this and wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Daisy22

I think a lot of LV merchandise is ridiculously overpriced. All canvas bags for 2k plus up to almost 3k is just too much IMO. And even some of the leather is overpriced when compared to other luxury brands or even the quality of some older LV leather lines. I love LV and own a lot of it, but there's a lot of merchandise I won't even consider for the price.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Daisy22 said:


> I think a lot of LV merchandise is ridiculously overpriced. All canvas bags for 2k plus up to almost 3k is just too much IMO. And even some of the leather is overpriced when compared to other luxury brands or even the quality of some older LV leather lines. I love LV and own a lot of it, but there's a lot of merchandise I won't even consider for the price.


I somewhat agree, if I’m looking for a full leather bag LV probably isn’t my first choice however the Empreinte leather is stunning!


----------



## Taimi

I wouldn’t buy LV leather bags, except in epi or maybe empreinte, as they are unique for LV. I love Mulberry and you can buy high quality leather bags with suede lining from Mulberry at much better price than LV. Instead, canvas is the LV ”thing” IMO, and other brands can’t quite compete with that. (I do like Gucci canvas too though.)


----------



## Kate1989

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I feel like LV are cutting corners and taking liberties. They are taking away features while raising prices.
> Like, no feet on leather bags, lack of adjustable straps, thinner canvases, less colour options, stricter personalisation guidelines and less availability of products. Luxury shopping shouldn't be hard, stressful or downright unpleasant.


I think the canvas really varies a lot between different bags. With my NeoNoe I find it really stiff and about medium thickness. My Psm is really light so guessing it's quite thin. But my Surene I find quite heavy and the canvas feels beautifully thick, malleable and heavy.


----------



## barbariska

I don’t like anything supreme or those super colourful collections, I don’t even know their names as I often skip and pay no attention;however, it does look cool on some people. It would not match my style. Besides that I don’t really have strong negative feelings towards handbags. Even if I don’t like a particular model, or it’s not comfortable for me to use, I can still geniunly appreciate the style and the quality. I don’t really care what bags other people use and how much they paid for them.


----------



## Bethdphillips

Okay, here goes. I *really* detest the patterns on all designer bags. Why do these design houses have to superimpose flowers and playing cards (like with the LV cruise collection) on already classic patterns, that have will sell without having to embellish ugly images all over them?!  I'm quite sure Vuitton and Gucci would be horrified at it all.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I detest the skimping on metal clasps. 

Why on bags is the vanchetta slit to have the strap pulled through on one end and just one metal hook clasp on the other end?

For the price, they should be putting two metal clasps for both ends to connect to the D rings. 

This stringyness makes the bags look unfinished and cheaply made and we all know they aren't cheap. 

Items like the pouchette accessories, the neverful pouch, the favourite all have this issue.


----------



## Soniaa

Bethdphillips said:


> Okay, here goes. I *really* detest the patterns on all designer bags. Why do these design houses have to superimpose flowers and playing cards (like with the LV cruise collection) on already classic patterns, that have will sell without having to embellish ugly images all over them?!  I'm quite sure Vuitton and Gucci would be horrified at it all.


That’s what happens when a family business is sold off to an outsider.


----------



## Soniaa

KG415 said:


> I think the damier azur print is pretty but with as little leather as possible because I personally don't like the way the patina'd leather looks with the DA print. I like it when the leather is new and still light but once it starts to darken past a certain point I don't like it anymore with the DA.


True it does look fresh with the stark white vachetta and looks dirty with patina


----------



## Soniaa

Daisy22 said:


> I think a lot of LV merchandise is ridiculously overpriced. All canvas bags for 2k plus up to almost 3k is just too much IMO. And even some of the leather is overpriced when compared to other luxury brands or even the quality of some older LV leather lines. I love LV and own a lot of it, but there's a lot of merchandise I won't even consider for the price.


At some point they’re gonna have to stop...canvas is just plastic after all


----------



## Soniaa

south-of-france said:


> I wish they did a lot more silver hardware and not another pink. I’m looking forward to Virgil Abloh’s men’s collection featuring blue tones.


I agree on more silver hardware but I hope they continue with more pinks purples blues  I can’t seem to have enough...really loved the escale pastel collection but if only their quality was also equivalently superb


----------



## paula3boys

While I like pink, I am tired of LV's obsession with pink. Bring other colors in (and more often) already!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Yes, I want to see other colours outside of the usual Pinks but I don’t think this is what anyone had in mind: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It’s a hard pass on this colour “combo” for me.


----------



## mama_nacho

This has probably been said already (and is probably not an unpopular opinion), but lack of adjustable crossbody straps on many of LV’s bags drives me nuts. 

Every single crossbody strap should be adjustable, from any brand.

I sold my Croisette partially because the crossbody strap was way too long for me.


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## Bumbles

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I feel like LV are cutting corners and taking liberties. They are taking away features while raising prices.
> Like, no feet on leather bags, lack of adjustable straps, thinner canvases, less colour options, stricter personalisation guidelines and less availability of products. Luxury shopping shouldn't be hard, stressful or downright unpleasant.


Well said! Luxury shopping shouldn’t be hard, stressful or downright unpleasant! Agree! And definitely bas need feet and adjustable detachable straps!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, I want to see other colours outside of the usual Pinks but I don’t think this is what anyone had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797243
> 
> It’s a hard pass on this colour “combo” for me.



My unpopular opinion is that I actually kind of like this I love pop colours. I would like it more if the tag was blue or something though, so the colour combination was visible! And not in an Alma, I don’t like them overmuch... but as a colour combination I am really into it tbh.


----------



## miknarth

Okay, here goes: I don't (yet) understand the obsession over tiny little bags, and would much prefer a size that is useful and practical. While they're very cute, and look great on other people, I imagine myself carrying more of my things in my hand, than what I can carry in a Nano Speedy, or a Nano anything. And it seems LV is continuing with the small sized releases, now coming out with the teeny weeny Sac Plat. To each their own


----------



## reginaPhalange

I know everyone’s always lusting for silver but I much prefer gold hardware especially with canvas and Empreinte leather.


----------



## Soniaa

Key pouch wasn’t meant to be crossbodied


----------



## paula3boys

Soniaa said:


> Key pouch wasn’t meant to be crossbodied


OMG where did you see this? I have seen mini pochette crossbody, but not key pouch. smdh


----------



## Destiny757

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, I want to see other colours outside of the usual Pinks but I don’t think this is what anyone had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797243
> 
> It’s a hard pass on this colour “combo” for me.



Unpopular opinion...i love this color combo!!! It was one of my high school and college colors so I am all for it!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Destiny757 said:


> Unpopular opinion...i love this color combo!!! It was one of my high school and college colors so I am all for it!!!


Same. I'm down for this combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MooMooVT said:


> Same. I'm down for this combo!


I don't love it but I don't dislike it.
I think the combo is very preppy and fresh.


----------



## stephaniep97

And for me this is an amazing color combo...my 2 favorite colors. I would buy this in a heartbeat if it had gold hardware!



reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, I want to see other colours outside of the usual Pinks but I don’t think this is what anyone had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797243
> 
> It’s a hard pass on this colour “combo” for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lv is constantly launching cute new designs that I feel like I am constantly chasing something. 
It's as though I don’t have enough time to enjoy any of my newest purchases.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Soniaa said:


> Key pouch wasn’t meant to be crossbodied



I really dislike the look of bags-that-aren’t-supposed-to-be-bags. It drives me crazy because it looks so strange!


----------



## JadaStormy

miknarth said:


> Okay, here goes: I don't (yet) understand the obsession over tiny little bags, and would much prefer a size that is useful and practical. While they're very cute, and look great on other people, I imagine myself carrying more of my things in my hand, than what I can carry in a Nano Speedy, or a Nano anything. And it seems LV is continuing with the small sized releases, now coming out with the teeny weeny Sac Plat. To each their own


I LOVE nano bags lol. I have to say that LV only has 3 nano bags in production (Speedy, Noe, and Sac Plat). So I don't think it's an obsession anymore. A few years ago when it was a hot trend they had waaay more bags. The nano speedy really does hold more than people think! We nano people like them for quick trips and I also don't carry alot.


----------



## rose60610

I've never been a fan of backpacks of any designer. I'm not crazy about them when people use regular ones to travel either. I get that if you have your hands full with kids, etc they can be handy and easier on your back. In certain instances they're probably lifesavers. Style wise I don't like them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JadaStormy said:


> I LOVE nano bags lol. I have to say that LV only has 3 nano bags in production (Speedy, Noe, and Sac Plat). So I don't think it's an obsession anymore. A few years ago when it was a hot trend they had waaay more bags. The nano speedy really does hold more than people think! We nano people like them for quick trips and I also don't carry alot.


I love nano bags cuz it's almost like you're not wearing a bag.


----------



## nvie

1. Monogram is too showy.
2. Toiletry Pouches are meant for toiletries.
3. Bum bags drive me nuts.
4. Never a backpack fan except in school.
5. Makeup organizers as a handbag?


----------



## mellecyn

I only like classic and simple styles LV (alma, Noé, speedy, papillon) in tradi canvas or épi leather in neutral colors.


----------



## lara0112

not a fan of patina... haven't been a fan of their leather bag strategy either, nor some of their very busy models that look dated and when out of production do not feel classic or have longevity (my view only).


----------



## NeLVoe

nvie said:


> 1. Monogram is too showy.
> 2. Toiletry Pouches are meant for toiletries.
> 3. Bum bags drive me nuts.
> 4. Never a backpack fan except in school.
> 5. Makeup organizers as a handbag?


I so agree to points 2, 3 and 5 and add some more:
6. Key pouch is not a bag charm.
7. Again concerning bag charms: Those fluffy, colorful pompoms don't make any bag look good.
8. Bandeaus wrinkled around handles - not my kind.
9. I will never understand that constant buy-resell-mentality.
10. This point goes hand in hand with the one above. Why can't some people just enjoy their new bag? Instead they inspect it with eagle eyes just to find details of imperfection that are minimal or actually do not really exist so they have an excuse for returning the product (which they actually don't really fancy as well).
11. I also don't get why people buy SLGs and bags only because they are limited items (e.g. Christmas animation) and not because they really like them.


----------



## nvie

NeLVoe said:


> I so agree to points 2, 3 and 5 and add some more:
> 6. Key pouch is not a bag charm.
> 7. Again concerning bag charms: Those fluffy, colorful pompoms don't make any bag look good.
> 8. Bandeaus wrinkled around handles - not my kind.
> 9. I will never understand that constant buy-resell-mentality.
> 10. This point goes hand in hand with the one above. Why can't some people just enjoy their new bag? Instead they inspect it with eagle eyes just to find details of imperfection that are minimal or actually do not really exist so they have an excuse for returning the product (which they actually don't really fancy as well).
> 11. I also don't get why people buy SLGs and bags only because they are limited items (e.g. Christmas animation) and not because they really like them.



Oh yes, I can’t understand the detailed scrutiny to find a defect. Perhaps it’s the return policy that makes many doubt if it’s a returned item.


----------



## OCMomof3

I dislike themed collections, like the current one that's based on playing cards, or whatever. I do understand that these are limited and exciting for some people, but I just like the plain bags!  Also, I have never seen a pair of LV shoes that I've found attractive.


----------



## jenlynne25

OCMomof3 said:


> I dislike themed collections, like the current one that's based on playing cards, or whatever. I do understand that these are limited and exciting for some people, but I just like the plain bags!  Also, I have never seen a pair of LV shoes that I've found attractive.


Agreed!  I like the plain classic bags.  All of these wild prints and colors are a little too crazy for me.  Also agree about the shoes!


----------



## suburbanprincess97

1. I LOVE damier azur it is my favorite print from LV! I wear white a lot so I find it just looks great! Something about it with the rose ballerina always gets me! Some damier azur pieces I've had for five years and I think they still look amazing!
2. I love twilly's on the LV capucines in leather but on monogram/DE/DA they look a bit too cluttered to me
3. I wish the alma bb strap was thicker. Looks odd to me cross body like having something big at your hip hung up by a thin string haha. Why does it remind me of ham with cooking twine?! I have considered buying the 16mm strap for mine hmmmm...
4. I don't expect SLG's to stand the test of time. I expect them to not have significant wear/tear after a few years at the price point but my SLG's will likely occasionally be stuffed in pockets, tight spaces in my car, or even inadvertently come into contact with liquids 
5. I miss the old LV brown packaging/boxes I prefer this to the current orange and blue!


----------



## LilPochette

I feel like using LV luggage is kind of inconvenient if you care about keeping it unscathed. You have to keep an eye on it as carry on luggage and if you choose to check your luggage in, then you're probably gonna get your piece scratched up.


----------



## SakuraSakura

OCMomof3 said:


> I dislike themed collections, like the current one that's based on playing cards, or whatever. I do understand that these are limited and exciting for some people, but I just like the plain bags!  Also, I have never seen a pair of LV shoes that I've found attractive.



That's why you have regular season bags and limited edition pieces! I like having options.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have another confession :  I really dislike the Alma for its rectangular pyramid sort of shape but I adore the Lockit and papillon.


----------



## OCMomof3

SakuraSakura said:


> That's why you have regular season bags and limited edition pieces! I like having options.


Exactly. And I understand. Just my opinion.


----------



## stephaniep97

Combination comment here....It drives me crazy that as soon as a new bag is released I know that every vlogger I follow is about to have an unboxing video and it will be the same bag for all of them....currently that's the Odeon and I really dislike that bag. Was so disappointed to see an unboxing video today and it was like the 3rd one in a row with this dang bag!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I don’t understand the need to take a magnifying glass to a handbag. Yes, luxury goods are expensive and there shouldn’t be glaring issues with the bag but one stitch out of place? Returning a bag multiple times to find that perfect one? I can’t imagine expecting perfection out of anything. But to each their own.


----------



## L.refuerzo

Turning SLGs or cosmetic/toiletry pouches into crossbodies. Creative? Sure. Cute? No.


----------



## LemonDrop

L.refuerzo said:


> Turning SLGs or cosmetic/toiletry pouches into crossbodies. Creative? Sure. Cute? No.


Agreed. If you have to turn the item that I carry tampons in into a crossbody then you need to look at another brand to find what you are looking for. Just because it cost a pretty penny and has an LV on it doesn't mean you haven't strapped a toiletry bag to your body.


----------



## mixlv

I tried so hard to like the Pochette Metis but its a style that just doesn't work for me.  
I loved backpacks in my late teens but....
I don't like the trendy busy styles from the last few years.  I stick to the classics.


----------



## jenlynne25

mixlv said:


> I tried so hard to like the Pochette Metis but its a style that just doesn't work for me.
> I loved backpacks in my late teens but....
> I don't like the trendy busy styles from the last few years.  I stick to the classics.


I think the PM looks like an old ladies bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

LemonDrop said:


> Agreed. If you have to turn the item that I carry tampons in into a crossbody then you need to look at another brand to find what you are looking for. Just because it cost a pretty penny and has an LV on it doesn't mean you haven't strapped a toiletry bag to your body.



It looks really tacky IMO. If you're looking for a crossbody you can get one for a similar price-point on an array of websites.


----------



## LVLovingLady

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I don’t understand the need to take a magnifying glass to a handbag. Yes, luxury goods are expensive and there shouldn’t be glaring issues with the bag but one stitch out of place? Returning a bag multiple times to find that perfect one? I can’t imagine expecting perfection out of anything. But to each their own.



EXACTLY THIS!!! I am tired of seeing all the knit picking of stitches, spots, alignment etc.  If you want the bag, buy it and keep it.  Frankly, I am shocked at how often people will return an item (sometimes 5x!) to get the certain look they want. I understand it's your money... you can do as you please, but I am tired of people making the  brand/company look bad by posting minuscule details online.  I have an enormous bag collection and yes, I know I am blessed, but 95% of my bags look new and the other 5% have clean vachetta with patina. All I care about is that my bags look well cared for and are in clean condition.  I don't have time to be bothered with stitch marks, or canvas alignment. I'm sorry... I feel it's over the top!

In the end, I am glad LV is limiting purchases on some buyers and watching the returns patterns more closely.  As I business, I completely understand not wanting to ship out items only to have them returned over and over.


----------



## Weagle1294

I’m a lover of the canvases, with mono being my favorite.  I have non-mono bags just to mix it up a little, but I love the old standard.  My probably unpopular opinion is that I really don’t like many of the new styles.  As I said, I’m a mono girl and there aren’t too many new mono styles that I like.  I like big bags and I guess those are out.  But all of the PM and BB bags in busy colors and patterns just aren’t me.  I don’t like the twist, like another poster said.  I also don’t like the Capucines at all.  To me, they look like an old lady bag, I guess because they remind me of a bag my great-grandmother used to carry.  I don’t see how a twenty- or thirty-something girl would like this bag.  I can remember going to the website and being in love with so much and that never happens anymore.  If I find one I like,I’m doing well.

I wonder if I’m just old and out of style, and maybe I don’t get it.  LV just seems like they are going way too wild and trendy and completely away from classic and timeless, which I loved.  I’ve never bought a used bag before last week, and now I’ve bought 2 because nothing new is appealing.

Also, I don’t love Neverfulls, either, with the exception of my Catogram.  When I see someone with a plain one, I think to myself either it’s her first bag and she went for the basics or went for value.  Nothing wrong with either of those but to me it’s akin to liking a great music group only by the songs on the radio.  You just go with what’s cheap and popular without loving the brand.  I guess I just overthink it.


----------



## Tigerlily1

I don’t understand the obsession for LV items to be “made in France”. I own LV products made in Spain that I love as much as the MIF ones


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm kinda confused about this thread. 
Is this thread about the unpopular opinions about LV products, or about people's behavior regarding LV products,  or both?


----------



## KimTX

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm kinda confused about this thread.
> Is this thread about the unpopular opinions about LV products, or about people's behavior regarding LV products,  or both?




I wrote this almost a year ago (post #44 on this thread, the day after is was created) and i replied about both.

*My unpopular opinion is a lack of love for crossbody bags. I have only one bag you could consider a cross body, but I wear it shoulder only. I like big bags and causal hobo style bags best, though I do have small bags too.

I hate the description "grab and go". Who doesn't grab their bag then go? Do people grab, hold, then stay? 

I also hate "I don't reach for it" when talking about a bag. Do people only reach for bags, or do they actually use them too? Can we not say, "I don't use the bag anymore"? 

Last one: "I picked up this bag". No, you bought it. *


----------



## Sunshine mama

KimTX said:


> I wrote this almost a year ago (post #44 on this thread, the day after is was created) and i replied about both.
> 
> *My unpopular opinion is a lack of love for crossbody bags. I have only one bag you could consider a cross body, but I wear it shoulder only. I like big bags and causal hobo style bags best, though I do have small bags too.
> 
> I hate the description "grab and go". Who doesn't grab their bag then go? Do people grab, hold, then stay?
> 
> I also hate "I don't reach for it" when talking about a bag. Do people only reach for bags, or do they actually use them too? Can we not say, "I don't use the bag anymore"?
> 
> Last one: "I picked up this bag". No, you bought it. *


So to be clear,  I guess your post was about how people used certain words or phrases to describe their actions, not actually the behaviors or what they DO with their bags. Am I right?
You were so funny that even though I say those things you mentioned,  I wasn't offended at all.  I guess it was how you delivered the content,  not necessarily the content itself!


----------



## jenlynne25

KimTX said:


> I wrote this almost a year ago (post #44 on this thread, the day after is was created) and i replied about both.
> 
> *My unpopular opinion is a lack of love for crossbody bags. I have only one bag you could consider a cross body, but I wear it shoulder only. I like big bags and causal hobo style bags best, though I do have small bags too.
> 
> I hate the description "grab and go". Who doesn't grab their bag then go? Do people grab, hold, then stay?
> 
> I also hate "I don't reach for it" when talking about a bag. Do people only reach for bags, or do they actually use them too? Can we not say, "I don't use the bag anymore"?
> 
> Last one: "I picked up this bag". No, you bought it. *


I loved this post!  I say a couple of those and the way you delivered the message was hysterical.  Thx for the laugh!


----------



## paula3boys

It seems like I am the only one that doesn't like the new version Odeon (at least the PM in black leather that I tried). This bag has shown me how LV is really cutting corners to save money with the cheap feeling lining (it feels plastic underneath the black fabric when I pulled it out to see the date code), the metal logo on every tag I have seen looks sloppy, the black strap keeper doesn't work for it if you put at longest length, and the black leather feels so soft that moving it back and forth shows it will prematurely age/get quite a bit of wrinkling in a short period of time. 

I have Coach bags with better feeling lining and leather. I guess I will stick to buying older styles/classics that don't skimp on the beautiful details.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

If a bag or item doesn't work for you as it is then why buy it? 
I'm not a fan of people making physical adaptions to items, buying non LV chains, straps, screws etc to change an item and make alterations. Waste of time and money. Why spend 100s or 1000s on an item then go and get cheap screws from amazon to change it so you can use it.


----------



## jill39

I'm not a fan of the aged vachetta--I know it is very popular now!  I like watching the patina process!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sweetlikechocolate said:


> If a bag or item doesn't work for you as it is then why buy it?
> I'm not a fan of people making physical adaptions to items, buying non LV chains, straps, screws etc to change an item and make alterations. Waste of time and money. Why spend 100s or 1000s on an item then go and get cheap screws from amazon to change it so you can use it.


Because it's hard to find THE perfect bag! 

I guess the unpopular opinion for me in this thread is that I LOVE to add doodads, punch holes,  cut the leather, buy cheap straps from Amazon, etc, so that I could have a creative outlet with my bags! And that makes me happy. I guess I am a rebel. 
It doesn't matter if the bag is $100.00 or $1000.00. If I want to change something, I will do it. Life is too short.  Just my opinion. 

Once,  an SA at Chanel told me that Chanel would have rolled over in her grave if she saw my vintage Chanel bag.
I said I don't care cuz I love my doodads on my bag, and I can do whatever I want with a bag I purchased with my own money! LOL!!
But she did like what I did to it!


----------



## Taimi

Sunshine mama said:


> Because it's hard to find THE perfect bag!




Especially the perfect strap! I’m short and like to wear bags on the shoulder, sometimes crossbody too. Almost all the straps from LV and other brands too are too long for me. My best find from the last year was a preloved monogram strap which was shorter than the newer ones. It’s perfect shoulder length and I can use it with so many bags. I also ordered MPA dupe straps from Amazon. Much cheaper than LV and also available right away! Now I have to order the My World Tour MPA, although I’m going to use the straps with my other bags too.

Sorry for the off-topic!


----------



## lakeshow

sweetlikechocolate said:


> If a bag or item doesn't work for you as it is then why buy it?
> I'm not a fan of people making physical adaptions to items, buying non LV chains, straps, screws etc to change an item and make alterations. Waste of time and money. Why spend 100s or 1000s on an item then go and get cheap screws from amazon to change it so you can use it.



Even though I currently am browsing chains to make the shoulder strap on the Pochette Accessoires in another tab...I tend to agree with this. In a similar vein, using makeup pouches and toiletry cases is odd to me. Toiletry 19s and 26s look ridiculous as handbags with chain straps, IMO.


----------



## roxi88

Taimi said:


> Especially the perfect strap! I’m short and like to wear bags on the shoulder, sometimes crossbody too. Almost all the straps from LV and other brands too are too long for me. My best find from the last year was a preloved monogram strap which was shorter than the newer ones. It’s perfect shoulder length and I can use it with so many bags. I also ordered MPA dupe straps from Amazon. Much cheaper than LV and also available right away! Now I have to order the My World Tour MPA, although I’m going to use the straps with my other bags too.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic!


I am tall and for me most of the straps are too short, especially the new Odéon MM. That is the reason  why I cannot buy this bag , although the bag would be perfect for me.


----------



## Taimi

roxi88 said:


> I am tall and for me most of the straps are too short, especially the new Odéon MM. That is the reason  why I cannot buy this bag , although the bag would be perfect for me.


Maybe you could buy a different strap for the bag if the bag is otherwise really perfect for you?  The strap is just a strap and can be replaced.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taimi said:


> Especially the perfect strap! I’m short and like to wear bags on the shoulder, sometimes crossbody too. Almost all the straps from LV and other brands too are too long for me. My best find from the last year was a preloved monogram strap which was shorter than the newer ones. It’s perfect shoulder length and I can use it with so many bags. I also ordered MPA dupe straps from Amazon. Much cheaper than LV and also available right away! Now I have to order the My World Tour MPA, although I’m going to use the straps with my other bags too.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic!


Oh the quest for the perfect strap!
If I like the thickness,  then I don't like the length,  and if I like both,  then I don't like the design,  etc!!!
I wish LV would create a strap similar to the MPA's, but not as wide, and a choice of hardware colors!
Meanwhile,  I mix and match.

I'd rather buy and use the bag I want/love and use a non LV strap than not get the bag at all.


----------



## Taimi

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the quest for the perfect strap!
> If I like the thickness,  then I don't like the length,  and if I like both,  then I don't like the design,  etc!!!
> I wish LV would create a strap similar to the MPA's, but not as wide, and a choice of hardware colors!
> Meanwhile,  I mix and match.
> 
> I'd rather buy and use the bag I want/love and use a non LV strap than not get the bag at all.


I couldn’t agree more!


----------



## sydsunshine

I don't like the price of the capucines. It's not worth it and resells at a loss-making price. It's a beautiful bag but not Chanel classic flap's price territory.

I also only buy preloved good condition LV bags, never brand new.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Wondermuffin said:


> I don't like the price of the capucines. It's not worth it and resells at a loss-making price. It's a beautiful bag but not Chanel classic flap's price territory.
> 
> I also only buy preloved good condition LV bags, never brand new.



I've noticed that leather LV leather items tend to hold their value worse than canvas item. I feel like it has something to do with the popularity of canvas along with the price point.


----------



## SakuraSakura

*This may not be seen as unpopular but a well-worn Louis Vuitton bag sighting is a testament to the bags durability and timelessness. Although some people may be repulsed by the look, these bags were meant to be lived in. I don't find it sad that somebody has loved something so much that it's reflected in the item.

I'm a believer in taking good care of your things by all means but life is messy. For example - I've been nursing my pochettes vachetta for the past 1.5 years. I've been obsessing over the perfect tan. There's now several new spots that I've come to accept as they're merely stamps from the places I've been. There's a simple beauty in that. *


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm kinda confused about this thread.
> Is this thread about the unpopular opinions about LV products, or about people's behavior regarding LV products,  or both?



*I'm under the impression that it's all of the above. I think it's plainly just unpopular LV opinions. *


----------



## alyssatahlilv

I just don’t understand the popularity of LV canvas. I find it gaudy especially the monogram and way overpriced for what is essentially just coated cotton. I would rather pay a little more for leather which to me is more classy and understated. I have empreinte and epi slg items and a bag in each of these leathers and love them, but I would never buy LV canvas.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> *I'm under the impression that it's all of the above. I think it's plainly just unpopular LV opinions. *


Thanks!

Now I feel free to say something that has been bothering me.
It bothers me when people say "I'm a purist.  I like to keep my LV products just as they were created by LV.
Come on now.  It's just a bag. It's  just an SLG.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> *This may not be seen as unpopular but a well-worn Louis Vuitton bag sighting is a testament to the bags durability and timelessness. Although some people may be repulsed by the look, these bags were meant to be lived in. I don't find it sad that somebody has loved something so much that it's reflected in the item.
> 
> I'm a believer in taking good care of your things by all means but life is messy. For example - I've been nursing my pochettes vachetta for the past 1.5 years. I've been obsessing over the perfect tan. There's now several new spots that I've come to accept as they're merely stamps from the places I've been. There's a simple beauty in that. *


Agree


----------



## sydsunshine

SakuraSakura said:


> I've noticed that leather LV leather items tend to hold their value worse than canvas item. I feel like it has something to do with the popularity of canvas along with the price point.


Yup especially epi leather. The resell value is shocking for epi!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Okey...here goes. A little bit scared that I will be unpopular with this opinion, but...I just don't like the LV collections with stickers on them. Like the Christmas 2020, the WT, the MWT... I feel that wandering around with a pochette with stickers on it is better suited someone younger- or in their teens. They are cute yes- but honestly- will it be a classic you will wear in ten years?  LV for me are the classic styles, that never will go out of fashion and has an increasing value.


----------



## nfornat

I’m not a fan of the Neverfull because it’s such a large open hole. A colleague of mine owned one and noticed a person tried to reach into it from the back when she was waiting for the train. They should really make 1 with a zipper because it doesn’t seem safe to store any personal items.
I never understood the hype around the Cerise collection with all the smiley face cherries, it creeps me out. Not sure about the Stories collection either, i feel it ruins the classic pieces and looks very childish, we’re they trying to target late teens and young adults with it??


----------



## SakuraSakura

nfornat said:


> I’m not a fan of the Neverfull because it’s such a large open hole. A colleague of mine owned one and noticed a person tried to reach into it from the back when she was waiting for the train. They should really make 1 with a zipper because it doesn’t seem safe to store any personal items.
> I never understood the hype around the Cerise collection with all the smiley face cherries, it creeps me out. Not sure about the Stories collection either, i feel it ruins the classic pieces and looks very childish, we’re they trying to target late teens and young adults with it??



Staring into your soul...


----------



## Sunshine mama

nfornat said:


> I’m not a fan of the Neverfull because it’s such a large open hole. A colleague of mine owned one and noticed a person tried to reach into it from the back when she was waiting for the train. They should really make 1 with a zipper because it doesn’t seem safe to store any personal items.
> I never understood the hype around the Cerise collection with all the smiley face cherries, it creeps me out. Not sure about the Stories collection either, i feel it ruins the classic pieces and looks very childish, we’re they trying to target late teens and young adults with it??


I really think the LV Stories collection was targeting the millennials.


nfornat said:


> I’m not a fan of the Neverfull because it’s such a large open hole. A colleague of mine owned one and noticed a person tried to reach into it from the back when she was waiting for the train. They should really make 1 with a zipper because it doesn’t seem safe to store any personal items.
> I never understood the hype around the Cerise collection with all the smiley face cherries, it creeps me out. Not sure about the Stories collection either, i feel it ruins the classic pieces and looks very childish, we’re they trying to target late teens and young adults with it??


LOL! I have the Stories silk square and I adore the print! Maybe not on a bag though. 
I also love everything LV cerise, although I don't own any yet.
But then again,  I am quite maturity challenged for my age.


----------



## Taimi

Sunshine mama said:


> But then again,  I am quite maturity challenged for my age.



Ha ha! Me too.


----------



## EveyB

Wondermuffin said:


> Yup especially epi leather. The resell value is shocking for epi!


Really? Which percentage from retail price is it usually? Thanks!


----------



## nfornat

SakuraSakura said:


> Staring into your soul...
> 
> View attachment 4835352


Oh my goodness!!! Not only do they smile!! They fully judging me haha!! : O
Strange enough, the more I look at them, they remind me of the evil Memberberries from South Park.... oh my!!


----------



## jenniferelaine

This is a really interesting thread. I’m 43 & bought my first LV 20 years ago, a petit bucket. In monogram, of course. And I went out of my way to get the handles to turn! LOL! In those days, it seemed the super clean handles indicated a fake. Plus, growing up in the 80s, all I could remember were my friends moms with their speedys & almas with the beautiful honey handles. So I guess my unpopular opinion would be not digging ‘clean’ handles on monogram bags. But again, that may just be my experiences talking. I do love DE, especially since it was the original -I like the history- but don’t care for the DA with dark handles.

I did read a comment that it seems the canvas is getting thinner -I do agree with that. My bucket is really thick compared to some of the canvas I’ve touched in the stores, as is my monogram Pochette from 2002 & my Damier Tribeca Long from 2004. I tend to gravitate towards vintage these days for that reason.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## onlyk

Wondermuffin said:


> I don't like the price of the capucines. It's not worth it and resells at a loss-making price. It's a beautiful bag but not Chanel classic flap's price territory.
> 
> I also only buy preloved good condition LV bags, never brand new.


Agree with the resell value of Capucines or most if not all LV leather bags and many canvas bags don't hold resale value, lower price point LV bags usually hold value better because more people can afford them, but I love Capucines, to me the price is totally worth it, it's very original design, I love the look of it and it is easy to use and looking great on, can go casual or dressy, and rare chance bump into someone wearing the same bag (such as one time I went to an event, there were muliple people wearing black Chanel flaps and I was the only one wears Capucines, I like that!) I have Chanel classics too, but Capucines is easier to wear and wears better, easier to store, and I agree with you too it's best to buy bags preloved if you can ensure the authenticity.

If Capucines is the price of Neverfull, then we probably will see it everywhere at every corner almost everyone including their mothers have it, haha


----------



## L.refuerzo

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4843610




Oh my goodness. A micro mini purse? So in other words... a key pouch? People need to stop with this. Hahaha


----------



## nfornat

Wondermuffin said:


> Yup especially epi leather. The resell value is shocking for epi!


Wow I’m so suprised because Epi leather products are so much more expensive. Maybe it is affected by the demand and popularity of the Monogram/Canvas versions of the same items?


----------



## ceya

alyssatahlilv said:


> I just don’t understand the popularity of LV canvas. I find it gaudy especially the monogram and way overpriced for what is essentially just coated cotton. I would rather pay a little more for leather which to me is more classy and understated. I have empreinte and epi slg items and a bag in each of these leathers and love them, but I would never buy LV canvas.


I have 20 Chanel Flaps and reissue ones.  But had carried once of one purse only bc too expensive to carry lol
i tend to reach LV every time.  therefore, I just got back to LV after 15 years run away lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

jenniferelaine said:


> This is a really interesting thread. I’m 43 & bought my first LV 20 years ago, a petit bucket. In monogram, of course. And I went out of my way to get the handles to turn! LOL! In those days, it seemed the super clean handles indicated a fake. Plus, growing up in the 80s, all I could remember were my friends moms with their speedys & almas with the beautiful honey handles. So I guess my unpopular opinion would be not digging ‘clean’ handles on monogram bags. But again, that may just be my experiences talking. I do love DE, especially since it was the original -I like the history- but don’t care for the DA with dark handles.
> 
> I did read a comment that it seems the canvas is getting thinner -I do agree with that. My bucket is really thick compared to some of the canvas I’ve touched in the stores, as is my monogram Pochette from 2002 & my Damier Tribeca Long from 2004. I tend to gravitate towards vintage these days for that reason.


I don’t love clean, fresh vachetta either on the mono print bags. Too much contrast to the mono...makes the bag look too busy and fussy. Especially in the styles that are busier to begin with. For that reason alone, I will never buy a new bag...pre-owned and vintage only for me.

I really don’t like DA. I think it is very “meah” and is really nothing special. Plus it looks beat up in no time, combining all the problems of LV in one...color transfer, canvas rubbing and staining, and vachetta staining. All that hassle for a material that is (to me) so bland and pedestrian looking to begin with. I got a Speedy 30 in DA in gorgeous condition to resell and it is the only LV my husband immediately said that he didn’t like and “HOW much is it?!?”


----------



## BowieFan1971

stephaniep97 said:


> Combination comment here....It drives me crazy that as soon as a new bag is released I know that every vlogger I follow is about to have an unboxing video and it will be the same bag for all of them....currently that's the Odeon and I really dislike that bag. Was so disappointed to see an unboxing video today and it was like the 3rd one in a row with this dang bag!!!


I think unboxing videos are stupid, period. Who wants to watch someone or something they really want but don’t have or can’t get? I can torture myself in so many other productive ways. Plus, some of these videos are ridiculously long! How long does it take you to open a dang box, lady? Even if I wanted to see what the item looks like and her initial impression, do I really give a crap about how thick the ribbon is or what the dust bag feels like? I’m not wearing the packaging on my arm!

Waste of my limited time....


----------



## BowieFan1971

OCMomof3 said:


> I dislike themed collections, like the current one that's based on playing cards, or whatever. I do understand that these are limited and exciting for some people, but I just like the plain bags!  Also, I have never seen a pair of LV shoes that I've found attractive.


They make shoes? Next thing you know, they’ll start making earbuds...LOL


----------



## miknarth

BowieFan1971 said:


> They make shoes? Next thing you know, they’ll start making earbuds...LOL


Haha they already do! Next prediction?


----------



## ElenaAlex

Price/quality ratio is getting worst each year


----------



## BowieFan1971

miknarth said:


> Haha they already do! Next prediction?
> 
> View attachment 4864457



I heard about them before. When I saw they had them, I said to myself “You’ve got to be kidding!” Really, LV?!?!?! 8)


----------



## ditzydi

nfornat said:


> I’m not a fan of the Neverfull because it’s such a large open hole. A colleague of mine owned one and noticed a person tried to reach into it from the back when she was waiting for the train. They should really make 1 with a zipper because it doesn’t seem safe to store any personal items.
> I never understood the hype around the Cerise collection with all the smiley face cherries, it creeps me out. Not sure about the Stories collection either, i feel it ruins the classic pieces and looks very childish, we’re they trying to target late teens and young adults with it??


I feel the same way about the Neverful.  I also didn't like how thin the straps were.  They looked like they would make the bag so uncomfortable depending on how much crap is inside.  

When we gifted my MIL her first LV, she instantly gravitated towards the Neverful but then saw the Totally that zipped, had thicker straps and outside pockets.  I wish LV would have kept that model instead of the Neverful.


----------



## OCMomof3

ditzydi said:


> I feel the same way about the Neverful.  I also didn't like how thin the straps were.  They looked like they would make the bag so uncomfortable depending on how much crap is inside.
> 
> When we gifted my MIL her first LV, she instantly gravitated towards the Neverful but then saw the Totally that zipped, had thicker straps and outside pockets.  I wish LV would have kept that model instead of the Neverful.


And see, I think the Totally looks like a diaper bag but LOVE the Neverfull!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ditzydi said:


> I feel the same way about the Neverful.  I also didn't like how thin the straps were.  They looked like they would make the bag so uncomfortable depending on how much crap is inside.
> 
> When we gifted my MIL her first LV, she instantly gravitated towards the Neverful but then saw the Totally that zipped, had thicker straps and outside pockets.  I wish LV would have kept that model instead of the Neverful.



I have a client who got one as a gift from her MIL so she has to use it and she really doesn’t like it. She says it is heavy, even when empty, and the thin straps dig. She barely had anything in hers (like a wallet, cosmetic bag and sunglasses) and she let me hold it. I was astounded how heavy it was! A deep pulling weight feel.

Forever ruled out a Neverfull for me. Plus everybody and their mother has one...


----------



## amgRealtor

Okay, if I'm completely honest, I don't understand the bum bag or the multi pochette. These are a season bag and that's it. To me, that's not a reason to purchase. I like classic bags that will stand the test of time. But again, that is just me and you got to do what you love. No hating on my comment.


----------



## Taimi

amgRealtor said:


> Okay, if I'm completely honest, I don't understand the bum bag or the multi pochette. These are a season bag and that's it. To me, that's not a reason to purchase. I like classic bags that will stand the test of time. But again, that is just me and you got to do what you love. No hating on my comment.


The multi pochette is a combination of classic pochettes, which you can also use separately, so I think it’s classic enough.  But I agree about the bum bag.


----------



## mumar_k

Bumbag to me.


----------



## amgRealtor

Taimi said:


> The multi pochette is a combination of classic pochettes, which you can also use separately, so I think it’s classic enough.  But I agree about the bum bag.



I get what you mean that the pochettes are classic. I have 2 pochettes (DE & DA) and an Eva (Mono). Just the way they are displayed together is what I mean.


----------



## bubablu

I don't like too much of gold hardware, now that I've bought my first bag with silver hardware I would like more options like that.


----------



## sashinla

Here we go...some unpopular and popular opinions according to this thread:
1. I love the scam bag. I love a cross body bag and the functionality of being able to organize different categories of items into different bags 
2. Agree that the neverfull isn’t appealing because it’s essentially a giant tote bag and anything that doesn’t have a zipper just doesn’t work for me. 
3. DE is my favorite canvas because it feels more understated than monogram.
4. A lot of people hate the new wave bags but I picked up a multi pochette black one and I’m not sure if I have buyer’s remorse but love the hardware and strap.


----------



## Kdiamond55

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think unboxing videos are stupid, period. Who wants to watch someone or something they really want but don’t have or can’t get? I can torture myself in so many other productive ways. Plus, some of these videos are ridiculously long! How long does it take you to open a dang box, lady? Even if I wanted to see what the item looks like and her initial impression, do I really give a crap about how thick the ribbon is or what the dust bag feels like? I’m not wearing the packaging on my arm!
> 
> Waste of my limited time....


I agree they are too long and too much unboxing, I prefer the videos that show what fits inside, and mod shots. I do like videos though, they’ve definitely helped with making up my mind and/or dissuaded me from certain bags.


----------



## Kdiamond55

bubablu said:


> I don't like too much of gold hardware, now that I've bought my first bag with silver hardware I would like more options like that.


Also love silver hardware, I have chosen bags just for this reason.


----------



## bubablu

Kdiamond55 said:


> Also love silver hardware, I have chosen bags just for this reason.


I think I'll do too, I have enough of gold. Sadly, on the a Vuitton site there is no option to search for hardware type, only material and colors.


----------



## nfornat

I can’t get behind the LVXUF print, not sure if people like this? I think the print makes the bag look tacky but then again people say the classic mono which I’ve grown to love is tacky and distasteful.... 

I’m also just as confused about the ARTYCAPUCINES that comes with an egg or fruit or vegetable ornament, some weird inspiration there???


----------



## wowzers1941

I definitely won't be getting behind a bag that has a stuffed animal attache to it for $1k.


----------



## mollylope

IMHO the palm spring backpack is silly. I do not understand why anyone wants to carry any form of backpack


----------



## AndreaM99

mollylope said:


> IMHO the palm spring backpack is silly. I do not understand why anyone wants to carry any form of backpack


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I do not find backpacks elegant at all! Reminds me of hiking or traveling in general, but the size...not practical at all.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DA is very bleh looking, impractical because it looks like crap in a hot minute (dirt catcher and color transfer), due to the light color dirty vachetta looks even worse, and the pattern seems to rub off quicker than the other patterns. I would never buy a DA and have no desire to own one. To me, it combines the worst of all the downsides of LV canvas bags.


----------



## onlyk

DA is really pretty, elegant, light toned uplifting, and very easy to go with any color of outfit, I used to say I would never buy DA but ever since I had one, loving the print since


----------



## img

mollylope said:


> IMHO the palm spring backpack is silly. I do not understand why anyone wants to carry any form of backpack


THIS!


----------



## KoalaXJ

I love the DA print but wish the vachetta stays light colored with DA prints. Don't think they look good with dark vachetta...


----------



## Tropezienne

DA is a beach bag. A very nice beach bag but if you can’t see the water you shouldn’t be wearing it.


----------



## DivotDiva

my unpopular opinion is I don’t like gaudy colors on any bag or the Fuzzy LV in sheepskin or whatever it is on the side of bags that came out in late 2020.  Makes me think of Uggs.  Also not a fan of the multi pochette.


----------



## EveyB

Right now it really bothers me that LV does not make different sizes of one and the same Twist style and that I cannot choose the handle and strap I’d like. They know they’ll sell the bag anyhow so why bother.


----------



## Venus_Rising

unpopular opinion - I think micro bags are really cute but I don't get how people function when their bag can't hold their phone.


----------



## mdcx

nfornat said:


> I can’t get behind the LVXUF print, not sure if people like this? I think the print makes the bag look tacky but then again people say the classic mono which I’ve grown to love is tacky and distasteful....
> 
> I’m also just as confused about the ARTYCAPUCINES that comes with an egg or fruit or vegetable ornament, some weird inspiration there???


You don't like the banana BB? There are six different food ornaments to choose from! I agree that it is a pretty odd one:


----------



## Jamesmum

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I do not find backpacks elegant at all! Reminds me of hiking or traveling in general, but the size...not practical at all.


Oh I totally agree. I was so anti- backpack based on look
Then I got one, for practical beach days with the weans. Well its so comfortable- I didn’t know that my other bags were uncomfortable.
It’s a slippery slope lol 
I still agree with you.


----------



## DivotDiva

Jamesmum said:


> Oh I totally agree. I was so anti- backpack based on look
> Then I got one, for practical beach days with the weans. Well its so comfortable- I didn’t know that my other bags were uncomfortable.
> It’s a slippery slope lol
> I still agree with you.



I had two Coach backpacks I used a long time ago, they are all leather.  I pulled one out of the closet a couple of years ago and I got so many compliments on that little backpack - I was just using it for the convenience factor - So they are now in rotation along with a small Vince Camuto one I bought at Saks that is flatter in styling.  The Camuto one has a couple more inner pockets for organization so I use it a lot for travel instead of a showy LV bag to avoid being a target.


----------



## cillameows

Unpopular opinion (that’s probably been mentioned a ton LOL) - I’m not a fan of people wearing SLGs as purses. Wearing the mini PA or toiletry bag with a crossbody strap looks odd to me. I’m all about versatility but it’s not the look for me...


----------



## Tropezienne

cillameows said:


> Unpopular opinion (that’s probably been mentioned a ton LOL) - I’m not a fan of people wearing SLGs as purses. Wearing the mini PA or toiletry bag with a crossbody strap looks odd to me. I’m all about versatility but it’s not the look for me...
> View attachment 4961271


This!

Most pochettes look like half a bag to me!


----------



## lojmjol

I hate the limited availability of common objects. I gave up stalking years ago and just wait for whatever I’m looking for to show up on the preloved market.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

I don't like silver hardware on any LV items. It seems to take the look of their bags and SLGs down a notch or two. Just sayin'.


----------



## amoorelv

I am not a fan of the Neverful, Pochette Metis, Multi-Pochettes or Bumbags.  I know they are popular but I just do not see the appeal to them.  I also think that the epi leather is so underrated.  I have fallen in love with the epi leather after buying a vintage LV cannes bag.  I always see mono and damiere prints highlighted.  But the epi is so surprisingly beautiful and satisfying to carry!  But my monos are great too!!  So epi on the days I do not want to be in your face with mono and mono when I just do not care about other's opinions of my luxury purchases, I just want to be happy that day and not worry about a thing, not even my luxury handbag choices


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Classic Monogram only looks good small bags and SLGs.  It’s just too much for me in larger sizes.


----------



## paula3boys

DivotDiva said:


> my unpopular opinion is I don’t like gaudy colors on any bag or the Fuzzy LV in sheepskin or whatever it is on the side of bags that came out in late 2020.  Makes me think of Uggs.  Also not a fan of the multi pochette.


They make me think of latch hook kits I did as a kid


----------



## KoalaXJ

The new SCALA pouch is kinda ugly...


----------



## salady

NeLVoe said:


> I so agree to points 2, 3 and 5 and add some more:
> 6. Key pouch is not a bag charm.
> 7. Again concerning bag charms: Those fluffy, colorful pompoms don't make any bag look good.
> 8. Bandeaus wrinkled around handles - not my kind.
> 9. I will never understand that constant buy-resell-mentality.
> 10. This point goes hand in hand with the one above. Why can't some people just enjoy their new bag? Instead they inspect it with eagle eyes just to find details of imperfection that are minimal or actually do not really exist so they have an excuse for returning the product (which they actually don't really fancy as well).
> 11. I also don't get why people buy SLGs and bags only because they are limited items (e.g. Christmas animation) and not because they really like them.


 agreed


----------



## J.A.N.

Mine has to be the Neverfull I haven't ever owned one and don't want to either. Mainly because of the flimsy straps they look like they are not going to be able to support the weight in the bag as they should and I have read so many bad  reviews regarding this.
The look of the bag for me isn't that good def an oversized beach bag.

The mono is my fav it's pretty, hard-wearing and robust better than any designer leather I have owned and a genuis idea imo. 
L.V is my fav brand after owing most of the other designers I've come to the conclusion that L.V's canvas can't be beaten imo. Even the vintage pieces can last a lifetime.


----------



## mandaluv1119

Monogram leathers (empreinte, mahina) >>>>>> monogram canvas

I love the more understated (but still obviously LV) look of empreinte and mahina bags. Mono canvas SLGs are very cute, though.


----------



## maris.crane

Blind post.

- The obsession with MIF. I think it’s nice to have, but I do kinda scratch my head at asking an SA/CA to go through stock to find a MIF piece for a hot item.
- Epi looks like something Elizabeth Arden would make pouches out of (someone said this on another forum and I can’t un-see it.)
- The contrast trim choices - black with pink epi, marine rouge, the galet Alma BB with the trim/piping is distracting on LVs and has been done much better by other brands (ie Celine)
-The Speedy B destroys the look of the Speedy with the straps down the sides. The bag is meant to be handhold/top handle.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

mandaluv1119 said:


> Monogram leathers (empreinte, mahina) >>>>>> monogram canvas
> 
> I love the more understated (but still obviously LV) look of empreinte and mahina bags. Mono canvas SLGs are very cute, though.


I’m also not a fan of classic mono.  I actually hated it up until about a few months ago.  I finally realized that I like it in small doses.  I bought the Pochette Accessoires.  But I could never get a large classic mono bag, only mini bags & SLGs.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Not a fan of the black trim on mono bags....seen it in person and while I have gotten to like a brown/black combo (Coach’s is elegant), something about the undertone of mono or maybe because it is brown and gold makes it not work for me.


----------



## 4purse

I’m NOT a fan of the popular Pochette Métis. I do Like the look of it but for me it felt stiff and awkward. I had two and didn’t keep either. I’m done with the PM.


----------



## Purrsey

Many LV lovers chase after the multi Pochette. But not many can carry it off *well.


----------



## Kansashalo

I don't think LV's perfume is worth the hype or price. 
While the scents are lovely, they last all of 10 minutes on me lol  There are more quality, longer lasting perfumes on the market.
#FirstWorldComplaints lol


----------



## roxi88

Kansashalo said:


> I don't think LV's perfume is worth the hype or price.
> While the scents are lovely, they last all of 10 minutes on me lol  There are more quality, longer lasting perfumes on the market.
> #FirstWorldComplatins lol


Exactly what I think.


----------



## mallutts

I'm not a fan of LV small "leather" goods.  I'd rather get something from Coach and save my money for a bag.


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

My unpopular opinion ... That LV (like many other luxury brands) likely manufactures/sources its leathers/materials/hardware from low-cost countries, and then finishes off products in France/Spain/US to enable them to have the preferred "Made in..." logo.


----------



## lemondln

I like DA, DE for bags as these 2 prints are less loud, DA is so pretty, DE is low profile and easy to care. I choose Monogram for SLGs as SLGs always sit inside the bag

So many people love NF, but I am not a fan, don't find NF anywhere pretty or useful, well NF is big and never full lol.

Crossbody bags with enough space is my first choice as I have 2 kids, really need hands-free to hold their hands.

I sold all my tote bags that were bought when I worked in DT and used to commute by the subway.

Right now I am working at uptown, and WFH since covid, medium to small (never mini) crossbody suits me the best.

In my opinion, my preference changes with my situation


----------



## Swathi

Bumbags are better suited on men. or you have to be small busted to use it conveniently, even then it doesn't look elegant outside the airport. 
25 size speedy looks wayyy cuter than the nano.


----------



## Moxisox

Every time I see the nano bags (speedy and noe mostly) they look like children’s bags to me. I love small and mini bags in general, but I just can’t with those.


----------



## firstlouis21

Everytime I look at empreinte leather, it reminds me of orange skin and how it's so pockmarked. 
I think new pieces that are empreinte look fine and I adore monogram SLGS but can't with the bigger empreinte pieces.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I don’t get the obsession with the toiletry pouches.


----------



## Ngrosado

Sunshine mama said:


> Because it's hard to find THE perfect bag!
> 
> I guess the unpopular opinion for me in this thread is that I LOVE to add doodads, punch holes,  cut the leather, buy cheap straps from Amazon, etc, so that I could have a creative outlet with my bags! And that makes me happy. I guess I am a rebel.
> It doesn't matter if the bag is $100.00 or $1000.00. If I want to change something, I will do it. Life is too short.  Just my opinion.
> 
> Once,  an SA at Chanel told me that Chanel would have rolled over in her grave if she saw my vintage Chanel bag.
> I said I don't care cuz I love my doodads on my bag, and I can do whatever I want with a bag I purchased with my own money! LOL!!
> But she did like what I did to it!


I agree. I like to make the bag “my own” by adding a bandeau or a small charm. I am guilty of all of these. I’ve bought gold d-rings on Amazon to convert my Graceful MM into a crossbody with an Etsy strap. I like to have an option of carrying the bag 2 different ways. I bought an Etsy strap for my NeoNoe because I’m 4’11” and the original strap is too long to use in crossbody form for me. I like the original strap for shoulder use.

I understand that flair is not for everyone, but it works for me and makes me happy. I don’t care if I don’t fit into one mould. You only live once!

Here’s a pic of my unconventional NeoNoe strap.


----------



## XoDena

1. Bum bags, especially on females look horrible.

2. Most SLG are over priced and not worth it.

3. The mini pochette is not practical and I’ll never understand why it’s so popular

4. The monogram canvas can be a bit much at times, but DA and DE are both ugly to me and I wouldn’t even wear it if it was free.

5. Epi items are so underrated

6. The older I get the more I find myself not liking the new collections and find myself buying older, preloved items because I like the styles better


----------



## glendaPLEASE

1.) I don't get the hype around the pochette metis. I find it really boring to look at and the zipper on the back gives me anxiety for my knit sweaters and tops! 
2.) Epi is SO underrated!
3.) The Twist and the Capucines don't get enough love in my opinion; they are gorgeous bags and no one seems to talk about them and I don't know why!


----------



## ildera5

1. Not a fan of the Multi-Pochette (it is a confused bag to me) or the Bumbag (should stay in the past).
2. I think the new By the Pool collection is awful. Some of the colours seem so washed out to me.


----------



## lemondln

mdcx said:


> You don't like the banana BB? There are six different food ornaments to choose from! I agree that it is a pretty odd one:
> 
> View attachment 4956783



Banana is for monkey, so the bag is for zookeeper, hahaha


----------



## Swathi

ildera5 said:


> 2. I think the new By the Pool collection is awful. Some of the colours seem so washed out to me.


I do not like the By the Pool collection either. It is interesting to see how popular it is though. The colors are too light, ombre doesn't really suit bags (perhaps a sweat shirt is good in ombre) especially in such light coloring. The only think i like is may be the SLGs, but all of them are wayy over priced. The empriente leather makes everything look "dry". Some bags like petit sac looks worse with that thick black glazing which doesn't go at all with the light coloring. Definitely an "unpopular" opinion. lol


----------



## cjj

I always looked at LV as everyday, "casual" work bags. They have held up for me and I am HARD on my LV items (not to much on my CHANEL or Hermes). Before LV, it was Coach (OMG the leather on those pre 2003..WOW). I love the classic lines because they were simple and worked with everything. I love some of the newer leather styles but overall, nothing (bag-wise) has wowed me since the mid 2000's. Taste is subjective, however....I may not like something but it doesn't mean it isn't a beautiful item and works for someone else. That all said:

What is PISSING me off is I can't find basic items anymore. Sold out online. Sold out in stores. NO ONE will help you on the phone anywhere. My THREE LV STORES all shut down and moved to who-knows-where. The one in my local Neimans is gone because that Neimans and the mall it was in went under. Yes, COVID is partly to blame but ONLY partly.

I had my purse (one from HSN) stolen while in the hospital (not COVID related). I don't care about the bag or the contents, really but I would like to be able to replace the few LV items that were IN my bag. It's been more than a year and I have not been able to replace the makeup pouches, my wallet, my key holder and my agenda. What exactly IS the problem with getting items? WHY make it so hard? And what does Fashionphile have them for double the price? I'm sick of it and yes, I know that LV doesn't give a rip. But you know something, back in the day they loved taking my money, my mothers' money and my in-laws money. I have trunks, I have items that were loved but they stopped making, I have some gorgeous jewelry...but I can't get small items to save my soul. So fed up. I keep trying to get them because I actually LIKE and USE these items daily and they wear very well. WHy are they pushing customers away? I don't get it.


----------



## BULL

cjj said:


> What is PISSING me off is I can't find basic items anymore. Sold out online. Sold out in stores.


Yes, I agree. So sad. I have a feeling that it is not that they just want to play the scarcity game, but that they literally cannot keep up with production. At the beginning of the century they had a 'collab' or a new canvas every 2-3 years only. Now they have one every 2 weeks, like H&M. It is March and we already have 6 new canvas prints for women and 10 for men. I wouldn't care about this if they had a reliable core collection. They don't.


----------



## Samatti

cjj said:


> I always looked at LV as everyday, "casual" work bags. They have held up for me and I am HARD on my LV items (not to much on my CHANEL or Hermes). Before LV, it was Coach (OMG the leather on those pre 2003..WOW). I love the classic lines because they were simple and worked with everything. I love some of the newer leather styles but overall, nothing (bag-wise) has wowed me since the mid 2000's. Taste is subjective, however....I may not like something but it doesn't mean it isn't a beautiful item and works for someone else. That all said:
> 
> What is PISSING me off is I can't find basic items anymore. Sold out online. Sold out in stores. NO ONE will help you on the phone anywhere. My THREE LV STORES all shut down and moved to who-knows-where. The one in my local Neimans is gone because that Neimans and the mall it was in went under. Yes, COVID is partly to blame but ONLY partly.
> 
> I had my purse (one from HSN) stolen while in the hospital (not COVID related). I don't care about the bag or the contents, really but I would like to be able to replace the few LV items that were IN my bag. It's been more than a year and I have not been able to replace the makeup pouches, my wallet, my key holder and my agenda. What exactly IS the problem with getting items? WHY make it so hard? And what does Fashionphile have them for double the price? I'm sick of it and yes, I know that LV doesn't give a rip. But you know something, back in the day they loved taking my money, my mothers' money and my in-laws money. I have trunks, I have items that were loved but they stopped making, I have some gorgeous jewelry...but I can't get small items to save my soul. So fed up. I keep trying to get them because I actually LIKE and USE these items daily and they wear very well. WHy are they pushing customers away? I don't get it.


I agree totally


----------



## lemondln

BULL said:


> Yes, I agree. So sad. I have a feeling that it is not that they just want to play the scarcity game, but that they literally cannot keep up with production. At the beginning of the century they had a 'collab' or a new canvas every 2-3 years only. Now they have one every 2 weeks, like H&M. It is March and we already have 6 new canvas prints for women and 10 for men. I wouldn't care about this if they had a reliable core collection. They don't.


Sounds like LV is also doing fast fashion now


----------



## Rstar

Does anyone know why vanity pm bag is so popular? Is there history behind this piece? I feel that it looks like my son's lunch box! Not trying to be mean but I can't unsee it. Also,  getting in and out of it seems cumbersome too. Why is this bag so popular for $2700 usd?


----------



## Swathi

Rstar said:


> Does anyone know why vanity pm bag is so popular? Is there history behind this piece? I feel that it looks like my son's lunch box! Not trying to be mean but I can't unsee it. Also,  getting in and out of it seems cumbersome too. Why is this bag so popular for $2700 usd?


Vanity has become a new trend, not just with LV, but with other brands too. Dior, Chanel's vanity cases are very popular too. Personally I would never buy a vanity bag because it makes me think that it is essentially a make up slg like nice bb converted into a bag and i cannot unsee that. Also, i can imagine it being quite impractical to use while you are wearing it, with the zipper going round the bag like that and all


----------



## Moxisox

Rstar said:


> Does anyone know why vanity pm bag is so popular? Is there history behind this piece? I feel that it looks like my son's lunch box! Not trying to be mean but I can't unsee it. Also,  getting in and out of it seems cumbersome too. Why is this bag so popular for $2700 usd?


I don’t get the vanity bag thing either. It’s almost like you can put a strap on anything these days, and call it a handbag. For some things it works, but others it just doesn’t.


----------



## lemondln

Rstar said:


> Does anyone know why vanity pm bag is so popular? Is there history behind this piece? I feel that it looks like my son's lunch box! Not trying to be mean but I can't unsee it. Also,  getting in and out of it seems cumbersome too. Why is this bag so popular for $2700 usd?



Vanity pm just a cosmetic bag with a crossbody strap, not a fan either


----------



## NEWLVLOVERGK

i dont know why but LV TWIST and Capucines are good classic pieces but their resales value are crazy low. Unpopular opinion: I find them stunning somehow. Especially those very interesting detailing in them.


----------



## Swathi

cjj said:


> I always looked at LV as everyday, "casual" work bags. They have held up for me and I am HARD on my LV items (not to much on my CHANEL or Hermes). Before LV, it was Coach (OMG the leather on those pre 2003..WOW). I love the classic lines because they were simple and worked with everything. I love some of the newer leather styles but overall, nothing (bag-wise) has wowed me since the mid 2000's. Taste is subjective, however....I may not like something but it doesn't mean it isn't a beautiful item and works for someone else.


Canvas bags aren't fancy bags, that is why they were used for luggages by LV at first, they are supposed to take a moderate level of beating. I have always approached purses with the idea that certain material are suited for certain type of wear. If i buy a silk clutch i would baby it a little bit or a nice lambskin purse requires care, but not canvas. I am tried of seeing people justifying declining quality by calling it "wear and tear". If i buy a canvas bag and use it for a month straight in a normal way of how a person would use a bag and the canvas starts to peel, I am sorry, that is not wear and tear because a decent quality canvas isn't supposed to "wear" like that. It is sad to see LV canvas is no longer approached in this manner, ie., as work horse bags.
The same thing goes for vachetta too. Vachetta should remind you of casual leather items used in old times, like for a horse saddle or a water pitcher in medieval Europe that beautifully darkens and wears off in say an outdoor farm setting. It isn't a fancy urban "take it to the ball" material that needs to look dashing and spotless all the time. Just my unpopular opinion


----------



## white houses

I don't like Speedy B's. I definitely appreciate the need for them, as speedy's can be very annoying to either hold in your hands or the crook of your arm, but I prefer the look of the classic  Totally understand why they are so popular, though!!


----------



## chilipepper_96

The Rose Des Vents perfume smells like pickles.


----------



## LouisGirl777

This is definitely going to be an unpopular opinion and probably not the right place to post about it but I'm going to be honest...

I'm over LV completely.
- The price for canvas coated bags - lets be honest, *its plastic*... I can't. I think this is the biggest problem for me.
- I think people are mostly drawn to LV and their canvas bags because it's some of the most 'affordable' products in the luxury world, not really because of the actual design/functionality. People are *buying INTO the luxury world* with these LV pieces. 
- with the amount of bags they release every year, it doesn't really feel luxury to me anymore. It's the same as going onto the Michael Kors website with new lots of bags each season (or seemingly multiple launches in each season?). In my opinion, they aren't making truly timeless pieces anymore, they're just pumping out multiple bags, giving them to influencers to increase the hype. Luxury brands shouldnt need to send their bags to influencers to sell them, I find it to be cheesy. 
- with the problems in quality, glazing issues, crooked bags - I don't feel that there is true luxury craftsmanship. I think they are mass produced and *we are being sold on what LV used to be - not what it is in reality anymore.*

I've sold most of my LV bags and kept my travel pieces, and have moved on to buying quality, leather bags with minimalistic, timeless designs (for less $). I completely understand this opinion may not be well received on this page, but I hope you can respect my opinion. I still root for everybody who loves these products and gets joy from them, but from now on I will be admiring from afar, living vicariously through others and keeping my $ in my wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LouisGirl777 said:


> This is definitely going to be an unpopular opinion and probably not the right place to post about it but I'm going to be honest...
> 
> I'm over LV completely.
> - The price for canvas coated bags - lets be honest, *its plastic*... I can't. I think this is the biggest problem for me.
> - I think people are mostly drawn to LV and their canvas bags because it's some of the most 'affordable' products in the luxury world, not really because of the actual design/functionality. People are *buying INTO the luxury world* with these LV pieces.
> - with the amount of bags they release every year, it doesn't really feel luxury to me anymore. It's the same as going onto the Michael Kors website with new lots of bags each season (or seemingly multiple launches in each season?). In my opinion, they aren't making truly timeless pieces anymore, they're just pumping out multiple bags, giving them to influencers to increase the hype. Luxury brands shouldnt need to send their bags to influencers to sell them, I find it to be cheesy.
> - with the problems in quality, glazing issues, crooked bags - I don't feel that there is true luxury craftsmanship. I think they are mass produced and *we are being sold on what LV used to be - not what it is in reality anymore.*
> 
> I've sold most of my LV bags and kept my travel pieces, and have moved on to buying quality, leather bags with minimalistic, timeless designs (for less $). I completely understand this opinion may not be well received on this page, but I hope you can respect my opinion. I still root for everybody who loves these products and gets joy from them, but from now on I will be admiring from afar, living vicariously through others and keeping my $ in my wallet.


I agree with you wholeheartedly!!!!!!

And yet I am  still stalking LV and buying LV, hoping my next piece is a "good" one with no defects!
And when I do find that "good" piece,  oh man, the quality of both the canvas(not ALL plastic) and the leather pieces are soooo good.

For example,  I was blown away by the quality workmanship of my pochette from the new By The Pool Neverfull.
The zipper is buttery smooth, and the sewing is done perfectly! The Neverfull is beautifully constructed as well!
That is why I come back to LV.
I'll post a pic of my pochette I'm using as a crossbody (which is another unpopular LV subject for some people here).


----------



## BowieFan1971

I disagree about coated canvas...it is VERY different from plastic. Unless it is abused, it holds up as well, if not better, with less care than leather. I own and have sold many vintage LV pieces, and looked at multiple times that more and 90% of the time it’s the leather that gives out before the canvas. And coated canvas is much lighter than leather and easier to care for. As for the charge that it is plastic, find me a vinyl/plastic bag that lasts more than 3 years, let alone 30. Nobody disses buying Stella McCartney bags, which ARE plastic.

I keep hearing that new LV bags are not the same quality as vintage bags. I wouldn’t know...I have never bought a new bag from LV. I don’t like the contrast of new vachetta with the canvas...I like a nice honey to cognac patina and a softened canvas. But I highly doubt it has changed THAT much. I think expectations are higher to go along with the higher price point and that as we become an increasingly disposable society, where nothing gets repaired, only replaced, that mentality extends to all manufacturing, not just LV.

And LV canvas IS classic....Audrey Hepburn and Coco Chanel carried it. That’s why I like it....not as a bougie way to buy into luxury cheap. A Speedy costs more than a YSL Lou, Gucci Soho Disco, Celine Box or Loewe Puzzle, so you’re off base with that generalization.


----------



## EveyB

BowieFan1971 said:


> I disagree about coated canvas...it is VERY different from plastic. Unless it is abused, it holds up as well, if not better, with less care than leather. I own and have sold many vintage LV pieces, and looked at multiple times that more and 90% of the time it’s the leather that gives out before the canvas. And coated canvas is much lighter than leather and easier to care for. As for the charge that it is plastic, find me a vinyl/plastic bag that lasts more than 3 years, let alone 30. Nobody disses buying Stella McCartney bags, which ARE plastic.
> 
> I keep hearing that new LV bags are not the same quality as vintage bags. I wouldn’t know...I have never bought a new bag from LV. I don’t like the contrast of new vachetta with the canvas...I like a nice honey to cognac patina and a softened canvas. But I highly doubt it has changed THAT much. I think expectations are higher to go along with the higher price point and that as we become an increasingly disposable society, where nothing gets repaired, only replaced, that mentality extends to all manufacturing, not just LV.
> 
> And LV canvas IS classic....Audrey Hepburn and Coco Chanel carried it. That’s why I like it....not as a bougie way to buy into luxury cheap. A Speedy costs more than a YSL Lou, Gucci Soho Disco, Celine Box or Loewe Puzzle, so you’re off base with that generalization.


I agree with you. I was going to say the same about Gucci Soho Disco, YSL etc. There was an article not so long ago on how almost all designer brands have entry level priced bags in order to be able to offer also that.
And for the rest that @LouisGirl777 wrote:
Quality issues and increased prices can be found across all brands (don’t know about Hermès, but all others for sure). But it is like SunshineMama said, when you get a good LV item it’s excellent. And LV after sales customer service is excellent too.
And about giving bags to influencers, almost every brand does that too. That doesn’t mean that I like it, but I’m afraid that’s a development of our current times with social media and YouTube. That’s today’s way of advertising, not only for bags, but makeup, hairstylers, clothing..


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

NEWLVLOVERGK said:


> i dont know why but LV TWIST and Capucines are good classic pieces but their resales value are crazy low. Unpopular opinion: I find them stunning somehow. Especially those very interesting detailing in them.



I just googled the Capucines, and most of them are $4000 to $5000. What's your idea of 'crazy low?'


----------



## roxi88

LouisGirl777 said:


> This is definitely going to be an unpopular opinion and probably not the right place to post about it but I'm going to be honest...
> 
> I'm over LV completely.
> - The price for canvas coated bags - lets be honest, *its plastic*... I can't. I think this is the biggest problem for me.
> - I think people are mostly drawn to LV and their canvas bags because it's some of the most 'affordable' products in the luxury world, not really because of the actual design/functionality. People are *buying INTO the luxury world* with these LV pieces.
> - with the amount of bags they release every year, it doesn't really feel luxury to me anymore. It's the same as going onto the Michael Kors website with new lots of bags each season (or seemingly multiple launches in each season?). In my opinion, they aren't making truly timeless pieces anymore, they're just pumping out multiple bags, giving them to influencers to increase the hype. Luxury brands shouldnt need to send their bags to influencers to sell them, I find it to be cheesy.
> - with the problems in quality, glazing issues, crooked bags - I don't feel that there is true luxury craftsmanship. I think they are mass produced and *we are being sold on what LV used to be - not what it is in reality anymore.*
> 
> I've sold most of my LV bags and kept my travel pieces, and have moved on to buying quality, leather bags with minimalistic, timeless designs (for less $). I completely understand this opinion may not be well received on this page, but I hope you can respect my opinion. I still root for everybody who loves these products and gets joy from them, but from now on I will be admiring from afar, living vicariously through others and keeping my $ in my wallet.


Exactly what I Think.


----------



## monipod

chilipepper_96 said:


> The Rose Des Vents perfume smells like pickles.



Funnily enough, I got a bunch of samples recently and tried Rose des Vents today and I don't like it. It's not giving me pickles but I'm not detecting any rose either :|

Oh - I just smelt my wrist and after 8 hours, it finally smells like rose.


----------



## monipod

Double post as site is a bit laggy tonight?

While I'm here, I've returned to buying LV recently after a ten-year break and I've found myself gravitating more towards 2000s pieces on the secondary market rather than buying new. Not much in the current collection is driving me crazy with lust. I do love the injection of colour and playful arrangements of the logo and monogram (Game On is fun) but the brand *is* different to what I remember it being. Natural direction perhaps?


----------



## LouisGirl777

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly!!!!!!
> 
> And yet I am  still stalking LV and buying LV, hoping my next piece is a "good" one with no defects!
> And when I do find that "good" piece,  oh man, the quality of both the canvas(not ALL plastic) and the leather pieces are soooo good.
> 
> For example,  I was blown away by the quality workmanship of my pochette from the new By The Pool Neverfull.
> The zipper is buttery smooth, and the sewing is done perfectly! The Neverfull is beautifully constructed as well!
> That is why I come back to LV.
> I'll post a pic of my pochette I'm using as a crossbody (which is another unpopular LV subject for some people here).
> 
> View attachment 5072563


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## leopardprintneutral

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I just googled the Capucines, and most of them are $4000 to $5000. What's your idea of 'crazy low?'


New Twists resell for $2500-$3000 and Capucines for around $3500. That's huge depreciation considering I can sell an old Neverfull and probably make money.


----------



## LouisGirl777

BowieFan1971 said:


> I disagree about coated canvas...it is VERY different from plastic. Unless it is abused, it holds up as well, if not better, with less care than leather. I own and have sold many vintage LV pieces, and looked at multiple times that more and 90% of the time it’s the leather that gives out before the canvas. And coated canvas is much lighter than leather and easier to care for. As for the charge that it is plastic, find me a vinyl/plastic bag that lasts more than 3 years, let alone 30. Nobody disses buying Stella McCartney bags, which ARE plastic.
> 
> I keep hearing that new LV bags are not the same quality as vintage bags. I wouldn’t know...I have never bought a new bag from LV. I don’t like the contrast of new vachetta with the canvas...I like a nice honey to cognac patina and a softened canvas. But I highly doubt it has changed THAT much. I think expectations are higher to go along with the higher price point and that as we become an increasingly disposable society, where nothing gets repaired, only replaced, that mentality extends to all manufacturing, not just LV.
> 
> And LV canvas IS classic....Audrey Hepburn and Coco Chanel carried it. That’s why I like it....not as a bougie way to buy into luxury cheap. A Speedy costs more than a YSL Lou, Gucci Soho Disco, Celine Box or Loewe Puzzle, so you’re off base with that generalization.



Totally agree about durability which is why I kept and love my travel pieces! As for handbags, I don't feel I need that level of durability, maybe I am just gentle on my bags. If I'm going on a date night, shopping or out for brunch, id rather carry a leather bag. I think canvas has its place, but it just doesn't feel very luxurious on a handbag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

LouisGirl777 said:


> Totally agree about durability which is why I kept and love my travel pieces! As for handbags, I don't feel I need that level of durability, maybe I am just gentle on my bags. If I'm going on a date night, shopping or out for brunch, id rather carry a leather bag. I think canvas has its place, but it just doesn't feel very luxurious on a handbag.


Date night? What’s that?!?


----------



## BULL

BowieFan1971 said:


> I disagree about coated canvas...it is VERY different from plastic.


Not true. The Vuitton 'canvas' is literally cotton canvas coated with PVC (Polyvinyl Chloride). It is not a secret, Vuitton is not even trying to hide this, I've heard them explicitly saying this in a French documentary, that also featured people like Bernard Arnault and Patrick Louis Vuitton.
Plastic is also a very broad term, it can be cheap and rubbish, and it also can be very high quality and very long lasting. Just that it is great quality, that doesn't mean that it cannot be plastic. In this case, it literally is. It is also the case of Vernis leather. Originally these shiny leathers were coated with a lacquer layer, but that was not as hard-wearing or long lasting. Since its introduction in 1997, Vuitton uses a transparent PVC layer coating for Vernis, making it beautiful and also very durable. But it is plastic, unapologetically plastic, just as the Monogram canvas.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bull, Coated canvas is still canvas, not plastic, regardless of coating. Just like M&Ms are still chocolate candy and not hard candy, regardless of the coating. LVs still have the same canvas base they have always had, even if the coating material and consistency have changed over the years. That’s why it is, and has always been, described as COATED CANVAS, regardless of brand...not PVC or whatever else was used to coat the material over the last 100+ years.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bull, Coated canvas is still canvas, not plastic, regardless of coating. Just like M&Ms are still chocolate candy and not hard candy, regardless of the coating. LVs still have the same canvas base they have always had, even if the coating material and consistency have changed over the years. That’s why it is, and has always been, described as COATED CANVAS, regardless of brand...not PVC or whatever else was used to coat the material over the last 100+ years.



This seems like an argument of semantics. Whether we call it plastic or canvas, it's definitely not worth the price. You can buy cotton canvas at any fabric store for dollars a yard.


----------



## BULL

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bull, Coated canvas is still canvas, not plastic, regardless of coating. Just like M&Ms are still chocolate candy and not hard candy, regardless of the coating. LVs still have the same canvas base they have always had, even if the coating material and consistency have changed over the years. That’s why it is, and has always been, described as COATED CANVAS, regardless of brand...not PVC or whatever else was used to coat the material over the last 100+ years.


This is just wordplay. Saying that it is not plastic is a falsehood, since half of it is PVC. Just like saying that it is just plastic would also be a hard exaggeration, because half of the material is cotton. Your analogy is very good, since M&Ms are not chocolate, but chocolate candies. The candy part is very important too.
The original post had problem with the plastic coating being a cheap material, that doesn't worth the price. I personally disagree, since it is and can be high quality, and its value is derived from its history, not the just material cost. But she was right, that the canvas is indeed coated in a material that can feel cheap to most people.


----------



## Swathi

OogleAtLuxury said:


> This seems like an argument of semantics. Whether we call it plastic or canvas, it's definitely not worth the price. You can buy cotton canvas at any fabric store for dollars a yard.


While this is true, you could buy very good quality leather for MUCH cheaper too. We aren’t paying for anything substantial with luxury shopping at the end of the day. Just for brand name, style, a better promise for quality craftsmanship (hopefully), the after sale service and the history perhaps. Thinking that all the $$$ is better if it is leather but not so if it is cotton coated in plastic isn't that logical either, because not all luxury leather are special or of extra ordinary quality.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Swathi said:


> While this is true, you could buy very good quality leather for MUCH cheaper too. We aren’t paying for anything substantial with luxury shopping at the end of the day. Just for brand name, style, a better promise for quality craftsmanship (hopefully), the after sale service and the history perhaps. Thinking that all the $$$ is better if it is leather but not so if it is cotton coated in plastic isn't that logical either, because not all luxury leather are special or of extra ordinary quality.



I mean, I agree with you. That's why I don't have luxury bags at all and also why I don't purchase from Louis Vuitton. 

But, I was responding to a comment about coated canvas, so I didn't talk about leather. That's the only reason I didn't mention it. 

I will say, the one leather item I have that seems worth the price is my Gucci Guccissima wallet. But that's beside the point  That leather is thick and beautiful. I have never seen anything similar at Louis Vuitton.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I love Empreinte leather and I do not think it ages poorly.


----------



## lemondln

LouisGirl777 said:


> This is definitely going to be an unpopular opinion and probably not the right place to post about it but I'm going to be honest...
> 
> I'm over LV completely.
> - The price for canvas coated bags - lets be honest, *its plastic*... I can't. I think this is the biggest problem for me.
> - I think people are mostly drawn to LV and their canvas bags because it's some of the most 'affordable' products in the luxury world, not really because of the actual design/functionality. People are *buying INTO the luxury world* with these LV pieces.
> - with the amount of bags they release every year, it doesn't really feel luxury to me anymore. It's the same as going onto the Michael Kors website with new lots of bags each season (or seemingly multiple launches in each season?). In my opinion, they aren't making truly timeless pieces anymore, they're just pumping out multiple bags, giving them to influencers to increase the hype. Luxury brands shouldnt need to send their bags to influencers to sell them, I find it to be cheesy.
> - with the problems in quality, glazing issues, crooked bags - I don't feel that there is true luxury craftsmanship. I think they are mass produced and *we are being sold on what LV used to be - not what it is in reality anymore.*
> 
> I've sold most of my LV bags and kept my travel pieces, and have moved on to buying quality, leather bags with minimalistic, timeless designs (for less $). I completely understand this opinion may not be well received on this page, but I hope you can respect my opinion. I still root for everybody who loves these products and gets joy from them, but from now on I will be admiring from afar, living vicariously through others and keeping my $ in my wallet.



I hope I can reach your stage soon. I am still into LV canvas bags as they are lightest, durable, yet still functional to my needs. 
But still expensive for canvas bags. I used to like leather items, but fine leather goods are easy to wear off, and heavy too plus I want to protect animals. 
However, I hope I am over LV too,  I don't like my addictions, it drains my energy.


----------



## LemonDrop

@lemondln Same here. I am over LV.  But because of a neck injury their canvas is perfect for my needs. I really don't like the look of any other lightweight coated canvas bags (Goyard for example). However, I am tired of the price increases, stalking and disappearing Azur bags.


----------



## 880

My favorite LV was a limited edition black and white Stephen sprouse collaboration. I still have one long alma, known as the knitting needle alma. It was not as popular as the Japanese pastel murakami, but it has gorgeous heavy hardware and beautiful design. I used to buy the LV coated canvas in special edition NF, but I found Goyard to be lighter and more collapsible which is more appealing to me in a bag of this type.

I adore M&Ms but they literally are chocolate candy as distinct from chocolate  (I remember reading a book about Hershey and M&M Mars, and I vaguely remember that there was a distinction kind of like chocolate flavored candy/confection). I don’t see a problem with plastic coated canvas. I also wish LV produced more pieces in graphite Damien and mono. I saw a large trunk (a s a piece of furniture) at the LV showroom in graphite monogram for 54K. Also some bookshelves (pics below) . I liked some of  the furniture but won’t think they’re worth LV markup.


----------



## carrie bagshaw

The original, petit and bb noé bags are beautiful, classic shapes to me. However I showed my husband a picture of the large neonoé I’ve been lusting after, which seems more practical; and he said it reminds him of a testicle, which I now can’t unsee  

Also had my eye on one of the little neonoé bags in colourful epi leather, but the colour combinations don’t please my eye at all, apart from the indigo and Galet ones aren’t too garish - but ideally I wanted something brighter!


----------



## TangerineKandy

carrie bagshaw said:


> The original, petit and bb noé bags are beautiful, classic shapes to me. However I showed my husband a picture of the large neonoé I’ve been lusting after, which seems more practical; and he said it reminds him of a testicle, which I now can’t unsee


I laughed out loud!


----------



## sarahinthecity

carrie bagshaw said:


> The original, petit and bb noé bags are beautiful, classic shapes to me. However I showed my husband a picture of the large neonoé I’ve been lusting after, which seems more practical; and he said it reminds him of a testicle, which I now can’t unsee
> 
> Also had my eye on one of the little neonoé bags in colourful epi leather, but the colour combinations don’t please my eye at all, apart from the indigo and Galet ones aren’t too garish - but ideally I wanted something brighter!



lol! I love my Noe GM...must be because I grab life by the balls!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Mahina leather should be more popular than what it appears to be.


----------



## monipod

Could just be my old school mentality but I feel there's been so many variations of the monogram/logo that it's no longer a fun novelty? I just about expect the next release to feature a giant logo somewhere in some colour variation. Is it a case of keeping up with the fast uptake of new stuff thanks to social media etc?

I remember my old colleague and I being blown away by the display for the Robert Wilson vernis bags back in the day. S&*t like that only happened twice a year  Now it's almost routine.

Side note - I would have only considered the pochette in pink. That collection was briiiiiiight!


----------



## AmbrosiaL

carrie bagshaw said:


> The original, petit and bb noé bags are beautiful, classic shapes to me. However I showed my husband a picture of the large neonoé I’ve been lusting after, which seems more practical; and he said it reminds him of a testicle, which I now can’t unsee
> 
> Also had my eye on one of the little neonoé bags in colourful epi leather, but the colour combinations don’t please my eye at all, apart from the indigo and Galet ones aren’t too garish - but ideally I wanted something brighter!



One of my very close friends keeps telling me my néonoé is ugly because it looks like a teabag. Slightly less offensive but still quite harsh... Now I tease him whenever I wear it that he‘ll have to cope with seeing the teabag-bag again


----------



## DrDior

I only like & use the Neverful. Why? It’s the only lightweight, functional bag that I find comfortable to use & carry. I no longer carry leather or anything heavier than canvas or nylon. It’s not always about affordability: a lot of people have mobility &/or other disability issues. I, myself, travel a lot for work and I have two different forms of arthritis that make the extra weight a real nightmare sometimes*.

*I once went to Quebec City with a Chloe Shelby tote & was so frustrated & in so much pain that I was close to tossing it in the garbage at the airport. It’s been in a closet ever since.

ETA: Now in lieu of buying all the new releases of this bag or that, I‘ve just started collecting the LE versions of the NF.


----------



## Loriad

carrie bagshaw said:


> The original, petit and bb noé bags are beautiful, classic shapes to me. However I showed my husband a picture of the large neonoé I’ve been lusting after, which seems more practical; and he said it reminds him of a testicle, which I now can’t unsee
> 
> Also had my eye on one of the little neonoé bags in colourful epi leather, but the colour combinations don’t please my eye at all, apart from the indigo and Galet ones aren’t too garish - but ideally I wanted something brighter!


I learned a long a time ago never to ask my husband about a bag! They never get it. And I think he's also learned to say "if you like it, get it". Lol.


----------



## AmbrosiaL

Loriad said:


> I learned a long a time ago never to ask my husband about a bag! They never get it. And I think he's also learned to say "if you like it, get it". Lol.



Sounds like a good relationship to me!  My husband always tells me that I am the one who has to wear it so it has to suit me and only me. But then he is very understanding and the nicest man I‘ve ever known. I guess that‘s one of the reasons why I married him.

His fun and unpopular (or maybe just rare?) opinion: That I could never have too much handbags!


----------



## ohfrankie

Not a fan of the Epi leather look. I respect it, and from what I understand, it's really durable? BUT just looking at it always reminds me of really dehydrated and wrinkly skin. Sorry, but that always comes to mind!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I’ve been an LV buyer for years and years but I’m starting to get tired of the brand. Maybe it’s that silly new lipstick bag collection that pushed me over the edge? Very few models are classic anymore, and LV seems more interested in pumping out a new collection every other week instead of creating new classics (like Chanel did with the 19). Add into that the fighting to even get new items… it just feels very different than it used to.


----------



## Loriad

AmbrosiaL said:


> Sounds like a good relationship to me!  My husband always tells me that I am the one who has to wear it so it has to suit me and only me. But then he is very understanding and the nicest man I‘ve ever known. I guess that‘s one of the reasons why I married him.
> 
> His fun and unpopular (or maybe just rare?) opinion: That I could never have too much handbags!


Awww!!! He sounds so sweet! Mine is too. 30 years for us this year. You and I are very lucky to have husbands that are okay with our "habit"!


----------



## Moxisox

ohfrankie said:


> Not a fan of the Epi leather look. I respect it, and from what I understand, it's really durable? BUT just looking at it always reminds me of really dehydrated and wrinkly skin. Sorry, but that always comes to mind!


I never ordered anything in Epi before a few months ago. The galet color on the Felicie got me to pull the trigger on it. Once I received it, I could help but think it reminded me of peel n stick vinyl flooring. Lol! So I sent it back. Seems durable, but it’s just not for me either.


----------



## roxi88

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’ve been an LV buyer for years and years but I’m starting to get tired of the brand. Maybe it’s that silly new lipstick bag collection that pushed me over the edge? Very few models are classic anymore, and LV seems more interested in pumping out a new collection every other week instead of creating new classics (like Chanel did with the 19). Add into that the fighting to even get new items… it just feels very different than it used to.


Exactly my opinion


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Damier Ebene and Rose Ballerine DO NOT look good together.  Sorry!


----------



## afcgirl

Black empreinte leather looks like black rubber to me, especially in the Neverfull and OnthGo.  Reminds me of a radial tire with the Goodyear imprint.  I can't figure out why, maybe the sheen or lack of sheen.  But this is going purely by photos.  I know people love it though and I wish I did since I need a black bag.  No offense to anyone of course!  People complain on here about the mono Neverfull and I love mine!


----------



## sarahinthecity

I think the Coussin is a beautiful bag and the lambskin looks so luxurious....but the shape looks like the female anatomy to me


----------



## ohfrankie

sarahinthecity said:


> I think the Coussin is a beautiful bag and the lambskin looks so luxurious....but the shape looks like the female anatomy to me


I don't know why they didn't just fuse the bottom of the bag so that it doesn't look like it's three bags glued together??


----------



## Love_N_Lune

ohfrankie said:


> I don't know why they didn't just fuse the bottom of the bag so that it doesn't look like it's three bags glued together??



I highly agree!!! This looks like an enlarged leather version of the double zip Pochette.


----------



## Mikaelha

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Damier Ebene and Rose Ballerine DO NOT look good together.  Sorry!


Agree with that! I love mine with red interior!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Moxisox said:


> I never ordered anything in Epi before a few months ago. The galet color on the Felicie got me to pull the trigger on it. Once I received it, I could help but think it reminded me of peel n stick vinyl flooring. Lol! So I sent it back. Seems durable, but it’s just not for me either.





Moxisox said:


> I never ordered anything in Epi before a few months ago. The galet color on the Felicie got me to pull the trigger on it. Once I received it, I could help but think it reminded me of peel n stick vinyl flooring. Lol! So I sent it back. Seems durable, but it’s just not for me either.


My thoughts as well. I think epi looks like plastic. And the other kind- I can't remember the name- but the bag has logos and it looks like shiny plastic.  I think it was a version of the Alma? The resell market here in Norway are full of them, but they are hard to sell. I would never buy one.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’ve been an LV buyer for years and years but I’m starting to get tired of the brand. Maybe it’s that silly new lipstick bag collection that pushed me over the edge? Very few models are classic anymore, and LV seems more interested in pumping out a new collection every other week instead of creating new classics (like Chanel did with the 19). Add into that the fighting to even get new items… it just feels very different than it used to.



couldnt agree more!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

My unpopular LV opinion: I don't like the monogram, Speedy and Neverfull ... basically anything LV that is highly ubiquitous. I don't want something everyone else has.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Norwegian Girl said:


> My thoughts as well. I think epi looks like plastic. And the other kind- I can't remember the name- but the bag has logos and it looks like shiny plastic.  I think it was a version of the Alma? The resell market here in Norway are full of them, but they are hard to sell. I would never buy one.



Are you referring to the Verni line? I do have a SLG in the Rose Indien color (which I love to death), but would never purchase it in a bag, especially a big bag. I feel like it‘s dated and too in your face.

And just to add a unpopular opinion, what is up with that heart bag????!!!! I can’t believe someone would actually pay money for it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

PuccaNGaru said:


> Are you referring to the Verni line? I do have a SLG in the Rose Indien color (which I love to death), but would never purchase it in a bag, especially a big bag. I feel like it‘s dated and too in your face.
> 
> And just to add a unpopular opinion, what is up with that heart bag????!!!! I can’t believe someone would actually pay money for it.


Yep, thats it. The Vernis Line. And I totally agree on the heart purse. Or the aeroplane bag...


----------



## Georgee girl

Ok - here goes …. I don’t get the hype with the toiletry bags.  Yes, for makeup it seems like a great option.  But to convert it to a crossbody? (Sorry Diana)  I don’t like the zipper tail and flat look.  I feel a better option for a conversion is the large kirigami. So much more stylish in my opinion.


----------



## CAcker01

i don't like the neverfull and i don't understand the hype around it! wasn't it meant to be a beach bag? i don't like the shape, size, the gaping open top. when i see a woman with a cute outfit and a neverfull, i feel like she ruined her outfit with the bag.

i also like to march to the beat of my own drum and really hate having things that other people have so maybe the fact that it's ubiquitous where i live is my biggest issue with this bag lol


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CAcker01 said:


> i don't like the neverfull and i don't understand the hype around it! wasn't it meant to be a beach bag? i don't like the shape, size, the gaping open top. when i see a woman with a cute outfit and a neverfull, i feel like she ruined her outfit with the bag.
> 
> i also like to march to the beat of my own drum and really hate having things that other people have so maybe the fact that it's ubiquitous where i live is my biggest issue with this bag lol


I used to think this myself,  but when I saw the NF in DE with rose ballerine interior I fell in love. It arrived today. Still not a fan of mono/beige though.


----------



## boyoverboard

I don’t know how unpopular or popular this opinion is, but I hate how “sporty“ a lot of the newer pieces are. Neon colours, huge bold “LOUIS VUITTON” prints, etc.


----------



## Samatti

I dont like the new designs...I love the classic mono shapes and designs...


----------



## Samatti

CAcker01 said:


> i don't like the neverfull and i don't understand the hype around it! wasn't it meant to be a beach bag? i don't like the shape, size, the gaping open top. when i see a woman with a cute outfit and a neverfull, i feel like she ruined her outfit with the bag.
> 
> i also like to march to the beat of my own drum and really hate having things that other people have so maybe the fact that it's ubiquitous where i live is my biggest issue with this bag lol


Thats difficult to have only things that other people dont't have


----------



## behindtheseams

LV is luxury fast fashion with how many collections, patterns, and styles they release each season
Considering the aggressive price increases, I'm not a fan of buying the classic designs in the regular monogram/damier prints new in-store because it feels like such a ripoff
The monogram reverse is a really unattractive shade of yellow-brown and most people like it for the novelty/hype (sorry!)
Seeing an influencer carry a gifted bag does NOT make me want to purchase it, quite the opposite actually
It looks weird when people use the toiletry/cosmetic pouches as regular bags... kudos for the ingenuity but I don't think it really works


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Samatti said:


> Thats difficult to have only things that other people dont't have



That's why I go with vintage and choose styles that are classic yet not seen everywhere. I haven't had a problem yet. Like my last LV I bought several weeks ago -- it's a 2001 Sarria Horizontal in excellent condition. Best part is, it was $660!


----------



## gina1023

BleuSaphir said:


> Mahina leather should be more popular than what it appears to be.


Say it louder!  It’s my favorite material and the one I have the most.


----------



## roxi88

Seeing an influencer carry a gifted bag does NOT make me want to purchase it, quite the opposite actually



behindtheseams said:


> LV is luxury fast fashion with how many collections, patterns, and styles they release each season
> Considering the aggressive price increases, I'm not a fan of buying the classic designs in the regular monogram/damier prints new in-store because it feels like such a ripoff
> The monogram reverse is a really unattractive shade of yellow-brown and most people like it for the novelty/hype (sorry!)
> Seeing an influencer carry a gifted bag does NOT make me want to purchase it, quite the opposite actually
> It looks weird when people use the toiletry/cosmetic pouches as regular bags... kudos for the ingenuity but I don't think it really works
> [*]


I agree with all the topics but especially with no. 4.


----------



## MidAtlantic

It annoys me to no end that LV refuses to introduce a black and white monogram canvas into their core collection.  Or black and grey.  Or black and cream.  Or black and anything.  Not everyone loves brown, folks.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

MidAtlantic said:


> It annoys me to no end that LV refuses to introduce a black and white monogram canvas into their core collection.  Or black and grey.  Or black and cream.  Or black and anything.  Not everyone loves brown, folks.


From your lips to the fashion gods ears.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

roxi88 said:


> Exactly what I Think.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Bull, Coated canvas is still canvas, not plastic, regardless of coating. Just like M&Ms are still chocolate candy and not hard candy, regardless of the coating. LVs still have the same canvas base they have always had, even if the coating material and consistency have changed over the years. That’s why it is, and has always been, described as COATED CANVAS, regardless of brand...not PVC or whatever else was used to coat the material over the last 100+ years.


I hear you but once I got introduced to some of their leathers, I felt totally different.  I adore Empreinte and the Capucines leather. While I like a canvas that can get wet, I understand the value of a real leather.


----------



## CharlyParis

My unpopular opinion :

Louis Vuitton is really more attractive before  I'm prefer the oldest models, I'm not a huge fan of new models and quality


----------



## CharlyParis

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’ve been an LV buyer for years and years but I’m starting to get tired of the brand. Maybe it’s that silly new lipstick bag collection that pushed me over the edge? Very few models are classic anymore, and LV seems more interested in pumping out a new collection every other week instead of creating new classics (like Chanel did with the 19). Add into that the fighting to even get new items… it just feels very different than it used to.






I'm agreed in 100%


----------



## saban

My unpopular opinion:

They need to tone it down with the monogram on clothing. I am not adversed to the blossoms, but a giant LV in the middle of a dress kind of ruins it for me. Also not just clothing, but everything that has a large LV on it. Whether it be bag, scarf or RTW...... I would really love some more discreet designs.


----------



## monipod

#LVMenSS22... I can't even... Zero clue who isn't a celeb who could wear this collection. I wish LV would design for regular folk again.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

I don‘t like LV bags completely made of leather

I don‘t like Multi Pochette + Pochette Metis

I would love if the handles were made of fake leather (vegan) in the future


----------



## Bonosbabe

My unpopular opinion? 

Louis Vuitton has such a boring range of interior colours for their bags and they need to branch out in the colour range.


----------



## Loriad

Bonosbabe said:


> My unpopular opinion?
> 
> Louis Vuitton has such a boring range of interior colours for their bags and they need to branch out in the colour range.


And make them higher quality. The striped interior of my empriente pochette metis is disappointing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I would love to see a classically designed bag in a beautiful hot pink.
Like a simple top handle flap bag in hot pink.


----------



## BULL

Miss Bel Air said:


> I don‘t like LV bags completely made of leather
> 
> I don‘t like Multi Pochette + Pochette Metis
> 
> I would love if the handles were made of fake leather (vegan) in the future


They have quite few bags like that.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

The Multi Pochette is ugly


----------



## LemonDrop

@monipod whatever are you talking about ?


----------



## monipod

LemonDrop said:


> @monipod whatever are you talking about ?
> 
> View attachment 5125155


I keep threatening to Photoshop my son's face into one of the shots for his year book


----------



## vinbenphon1

MidAtlantic said:


> It annoys me to no end that LV refuses to introduce a black and white monogram canvas into their core collection.  Or black and grey.  Or black and cream.  Or black and anything.  Not everyone loves brown, folks.


didn't they do black with red and black with blue....?? something multicolour with a black base?


----------



## carrie bagshaw

The Louis Vuitton mini Papillon trunks aren’t a patch on the original handbag sized beauties. In fact, they’re overpriced pencil cases with a strap.

There, I’ve said it. (hides!)


----------



## travelbliss

carrie bagshaw said:


> The Louis Vuitton mini Papillon trunks aren’t a patch on the original handbag sized beauties. In fact, they’re overpriced pencil cases with a strap.
> 
> There, I’ve said it. (hides!)



They actually remind me of the *LV watch cases*,  as they look _nothing_ like the iconic Papillon handbag.   I wish LV would think of new names for their "hybrids".  Papillon = butterfly ,  the way the vachetta straps appeared as wings when the bag was set down.   These newer releases make me so much more appreciative of the classics I still have.


----------



## EveyB

carrie bagshaw said:


> The Louis Vuitton mini Papillon trunks aren’t a patch on the original handbag sized beauties. In fact, they’re overpriced pencil cases with a strap.
> 
> There, I’ve said it. (hides!)


Fashion keeps changing. While the original Papillon was a beautiful bag it does not look like a bag of 2021, it’s not timeless like the Speedy or some other. The Papillon trunk is tiny for sure, but looks very modern and has classic, typical LV elements at the same time.


----------



## snibor

EveyB said:


> Fashion keeps changing. While the original Papillon was a beautiful bag it does not look like a bag of 2021, it’s not timeless like the Speedy or some other. The Papillon trunk is tiny for sure, but looks very modern and has classic, typical LV elements at the same time.


Just about everything comes back in style if you keep it long enough.  I actually like the old papillon and the new.  I’ve noticed other “papillon” shaped bags lately from other designers.  I’ve got an old Prada I might just pull out. I feel like the Prada fits right in now.


----------



## Farkvam

My unpopular opinion: LV needs to stick to classy classics. I dislike many of their new designs for being too...weird...


----------



## Kate1989

This probably doesn’t belong here, but I used to really dislike the Neverfull. I wondered what all the fuss was about… just a standard looking open tote with straps that are too thin and likely to dig in. Now I have three and want more! Funny how our tastes can change.


----------



## bagconfusion

I don’t like the speedy bags. I think I used to when I was younger because it was so popular then but because of that and it’s reminder of being like twelve years old I dislike how dated it feels to me. It is also too big, even the smaller ones look too big and luggage like.
i also don’t like the trunk bags either they are too bulky IMO
I do also think they should expand their neutrals range and try to create more timeless pieces but we all define that differently.


----------



## MooMooVT

Kate1989 said:


> This probably doesn’t belong here, but I used to really dislike the Neverfull. I wondered what all the fuss was about… just a standard looking open tote with straps that are too thin and likely to dig in. Now I have three and want more! Funny how our tastes can change.


Same! Now I own two.


----------



## boyoverboard

As Kate1989 said, it's really funny how our tastes can change. I also used to have the possibly unpopular opinion that bag charms (not exclusively LV ones, but I guess in particular LV ones since they're so expensive!) were a complete waste of money, and that I'd never buy one... and now I have about ten, at least.    Having said that, the charms I bought new from LV were less expensive ones, and I managed to find good deals on some other pre-loved charms, but still, I never would have thought I'd have paid for them. Now I love charms because they allow me to have a small piece from a collection that perhaps didn't have any larger items that appealed to me.


----------



## MidAtlantic

vinbenphon1 said:


> didn't they do black with red and black with blue....?? something multicolour with a black base?



Touche.


----------



## CoCoBelle

The oversized monograms on newer bags are obnoxious and tacky. 
My unpopular opinion means nothing because these items remain SOLD OUT. Lol


----------



## livetotravel

There are other fashion houses with nicer leathers that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## VintageAndVino

The hardware looks cheap. I like LV, and will keep the bags I have, but the hardware keeps me from buying any more.


----------



## lemondln

keas said:


> The hardware looks cheap. I like LV, and will keep the bags I have, but the hardware keeps me from buying any more.



Yes, the hardware scratches easily, and tarnishes easily, I like Coach hardware


----------



## lemondln

boyoverboard said:


> As Kate1989 said, it's really funny how our tastes can change. I also used to have the possibly unpopular opinion that bag charms (not exclusively LV ones, but I guess in particular LV ones since they're so expensive!) were a complete waste of money, and that I'd never buy one... and now I have about ten, at least.    Having said that, the charms I bought new from LV were less expensive ones, and I managed to find good deals on some other pre-loved charms, but still, I never would have thought I'd have paid for them. Now I love charms because they allow me to have a small piece from a collection that perhaps didn't have any larger items that appealed to me.



So agreed, I did not like charms before, now I like LV charms


----------



## emjay67

Kate1989 said:


> This probably doesn’t belong here, but I used to really dislike the Neverfull. I wondered what all the fuss was about… just a standard looking open tote with straps that are too thin and likely to dig in. Now I have three and want more! Funny how our tastes can change.


Same here! Never wanted one, now I have two.


----------



## emjay67

Unpopular opinion: I do not like like adornments of any kind.  No charms, luggage tags, hot stamping, bandeaus/twillies - nothing. I don't even wear the locks on my bags that come with them. No dangly things. No ornate straps like the guitar straps that have been popular. And while not LV, I will share that the thing that triggers me the most are Hermes Rodeos. I just can't. i'd rather put that money toward literally anything else. 

Go ahead and throw your tomatoes. I'm ready for them. LOL


----------



## paula24jen

emjay67 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I do not like like adornments of any kind.  No charms, luggage tags, hot stamping, bandeaus/twillies - nothing. I don't even wear the locks on my bags that come with them. No dangly things. No ornate straps like the guitar straps that have been popular. And while not LV, I will share that the thing that triggers me the most are Hermes Rodeos. I just can't. i'd rather put that money toward literally anything else.
> 
> Go ahead and throw your tomatoes. I'm ready for them. LOL


There’s a similar unpopular Hermes opinions thread, the Rodeo specifically and charms in general are mentioned frequently!


----------



## emjay67

paula24jen said:


> There’s a similar unpopular Hermes opinions thread, the Rodeo specifically and charms in general are mentioned frequently!


I'm glad I'm not alone! haha


----------



## Taimi

emjay67 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I do not like like adornments of any kind.  No charms, luggage tags, hot stamping, bandeaus/twillies - nothing. I don't even wear the locks on my bags that come with them. No dangly things. No ornate straps like the guitar straps that have been popular. And while not LV, I will share that the thing that triggers me the most are Hermes Rodeos. I just can't. i'd rather put that money toward literally anything else.
> 
> Go ahead and throw your tomatoes. I'm ready for them. LOL


Well, I  bag charms , but those from Hermes are...just no. I don’t get them and their prices at all.


----------



## emjay67

Taimi said:


> Well, I  bag charms , but those from Hermes are...just no. I don’t get them and their prices at all.


Right?? It's crazy!

I don't really know why I don't go for bag charms. I love the sounds that zippers and such make against LV canvas (is that weird?) so you'd think I would have them on all my bags, but no.


----------



## Taimi

emjay67 said:


> Right?? It's crazy!
> 
> I don't really know why I don't go for bag charms. I love the sounds that zippers and such make against LV canvas (is that weird?) so you'd think I would have them on all my bags, but no.


Actually I didn’t like bag charms at first but now I’m totally hooked.  It’s an addiction, you should actually be grateful you don’t like them.


----------



## emjay67

Taimi said:


> Actually I didn’t like bag charms at first but now I’m totally hooked.  It’s an addiction, you should actually be grateful you don’t like them.


Haha! We're all riding our own slippery slopes!


----------



## lemondln

1st, I love the look of the chain strap, but I don't like carrying it. The chain is so uncomfortable due to the weight, also digs into my shoulder


2nd, I don't like flap bags, since the hype of PM, I bought Coach cassie to try, I found out I don't like opening the flap every time I have to get in and out(I sold my customized Cassie 19). 
I just like the simple drawstring or zipper closure because most of the time I just leave it open but close to my body.


----------



## Moxisox

emjay67 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I do not like like adornments of any kind.  No charms, luggage tags, hot stamping, bandeaus/twillies - nothing. I don't even wear the locks on my bags that come with them. No dangly things. No ornate straps like the guitar straps that have been popular. And while not LV, I will share that the thing that triggers me the most are Hermes Rodeos. I just can't. i'd rather put that money toward literally anything else.
> 
> Go ahead and throw your tomatoes. I'm ready for them. LOL


I feel the same way (except the jacquard strap). No dangly bits on my bags. Lol!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

I know I am in the minority here, but I do not and will not ever consider spraying any type of “guard” on my bags. I love the lived-in feel of my leather bags - yes even my lamb skin ones. I love how leather ages naturally. The natural patina gives a piece character and I find it beautiful. I am not rough with my leather, but use them as they are intended to be used -even in the rain. There is a natural repellancy built in. It is a hide after all.
  I have Louis Vuittons from 30-40 years ago and the vachette is a beautiful dark honey color that just can’t be replicated with any dye treatment. Look, I get it, I am from the old school train of thought. But I am a traditionalist that way. My purchases are all for my personal use and collection and I never intend to resell. I may gift to a relative or friend from time to time but I personally have no need for my leather goods to be preserved in their virgin vachette state in perpetuity.


----------



## chilipepper_96

The LV fragrances are pretty average and they would not have nearly as many fans if it weren’t for the name and packaging. That being said, I still want to pick up afternoon swim because it’s lovely and I love the bottle.


----------



## chilipepper_96

LV needs to stop all the collabs. I feel like it cheapens their brand. Who are they going to collab with next? McDonald’s?


----------



## nesia69

I don’t like canvas Neverfull and don’t understand why people like it  It reminds me of my grandmother old oilcloth which she used on her dining table like 20 years ago. It is also really popular that I can seen it literally everywhere (I live in London). Empreinte leather one looks much better but still doesn’t convince me to purchase one for myself.


----------



## roomservicemenu

I wish LV would stop making the guitar straps with all their new designs, or at least give the option of having a normal thinner strap to their designs. In my eyes the guitar straps are not something I think I will appreciate in 4-5 years.

I also find the huge and never ending logos on the clothes and jackets makes them look fake.


----------



## boyoverboard

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I know I am in the minority here, but I do not and will not ever consider spraying any type of “guard” on my bags. I love the lived-in feel of my leather bags - yes even my lamb skin ones. I love how leather ages naturally. The natural patina gives a piece character and I find it beautiful. I am not rough with my leather, but use them as they are intended to be used -even in the rain. There is a natural repellancy built in. It is a hide after all.
> I have Louis Vuittons from 30-40 years ago and the vachette is a beautiful dark honey color that just can’t be replicated with any dye treatment. Look, I get it, I am from the old school train of thought. But I am a traditionalist that way. My purchases are all for my personal use and collection and I never intend to resell. I may gift to a relative or friend from time to time but I personally have no need for my leather goods to be preserved in their virgin vachette state in perpetuity.


Agree completely. And I live in the UK so I frequently experience four seasons in the same day.   But I still don’t spray anything on my bags and I don’t have any problems.


----------



## Cathindy

nesia69 said:


> I don’t like canvas Neverfull and don’t understand why people like it  It reminds me of my grandmother old oilcloth which she used on her dining table like 20 years ago. It is also really popular that I can seen it literally everywhere (I live in London). Empreinte leather one looks much better but still doesn’t convince me to purchase one for myself.



I feel the same. I do like the empreinte Neverfull too! Hope they will bring out a leather in size GM, would consider to buy that   I also don't like the canvas Speedy and canvas MPA


----------



## Love_N_Lune

roomservicemenu said:


> I wish LV would stop making the guitar straps with all their new designs, or at least give the option of having a normal thinner strap to their designs. In my eyes the guitar straps are not something I think I will appreciate in 4-5 years.
> 
> I also find the huge and never ending logos on the clothes and jackets makes them look fake.



I agree that LV should give you the option, but at that point they can just sell the strap.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

chilipepper_96 said:


> LV needs to stop all the collabs. I feel like it cheapens their brand. Who are they going to collab with next? McDonald’s?


I hate how I can picture that. A Monogram LV paper bag with a giant McDonald's "M" on it. Yummy!!  Seriously though, I agree. A collaboration once in a blue moon is fine but now I feel like it's getting excessive.


----------



## am1ly

LV is like luxury Zara nowadays


----------



## Throwawaytheusername

MsMoneybagg said:


> I hate how I can picture that. A Monogram LV paper bag with a giant McDonald's "M" on it. Yummy!!  Seriously though, I agree. A collaboration once in a blue moon is fine but now I feel like it's getting excessive.


Or instead of the M, a big Ronald McDonald for extra creepiness factor


----------



## Throwawaytheusername

Although I like several of LV’s actual bag designs, I hate the logo  can’t stand the in your face-ness of the mono or even the instant recognition of the DE or DA patterns. 
I do love the Epi leather and I love silver hardware, which is why I think the Twist bag was designed especially for me


----------



## oknicoleee

My unpopular opinion is that many of the htf bags popularity and scarcity cause panic buying and I'm not falling for it anymore. My reverse Pochette Metis was an absolute panic buy. It looks bad on my frame and I hate how hard the canvas is. Not one of my best purchases and I'm disappointed I let the hype get to me! From now on, I will always think meticulously about my future purchases and avoid impulse buys.


----------



## southlake01

I don't know if this is unpopular or not.. but the Neverfull is an uncomfortable bag to carry and I'm totally over it. I've carried mine for 4 years now and I REALLY want a new/different purse, but nothing else is speaking to me from LV. The NF's straps are too thin and dig into my shoulders when I carry it. My purse is light, too, because I don't carry much in my purse -a wallet, small cosmetic case, key pouch, travel hairbrush. That's it! Like 4 things, and the NF is uncomfortable. I'm so over it and the thin straps.


----------



## KathyN115

southlake01 said:


> I don't know if this is unpopular or not.. but the Neverfull is an uncomfortable bag to carry and I'm totally over it. I've carried mine for 4 years now and I REALLY want a new/different purse, but nothing else is speaking to me from LV. The NF's straps are too thin and dig into my shoulders when I carry it. My purse is light, too, because I don't carry much in my purse -a wallet, small cosmetic case, key pouch, travel hairbrush. That's it! Like 4 things, and the NF is uncomfortable. I'm so over it and the thin straps.


I also dislike the Neverfull intensely. For the exact reason you said. The handles are so thin and SHORT, they are very uncomfortable and I never use the bag.


----------



## Candace30

My unpopular opinion is that the chemical smell many LV bags have nowadays is very off-putting, even if it does air out and go away after a few days. I ordered an empreinte Petit Palais and it stinks to high heaven. No leather smell whatsoever. I understand it’s a treated leather, and maybe it’s the microfiber lining they use that smells, but I really wish that for the prices they charge for their leather bags, that they would smell like actual leather. In contrast, I also just received a Mulbery bag and it smells heavenly.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Throwawaytheusername said:


> Or instead of the M, a big Ronald McDonald for extra creepiness factor


The Happy Meal includes a small Vivienne but in the Ronald McDonald Clown Suit.


----------



## tharrison13

Probably a very unpopular opinion, but I’m not wowed by the Pochette Accessories. I gave into the hype and bought one (paid way too much for it) and now I’m trying to sell it. I plan to use the money to put towards the YSL LouLou, which I’ve wanted for a long time. Definitely a lesson learned.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I think LV is in for a shock. The recent price increase and the move away from canvas I think will cause sales to slow and push the brand into decline. The big wave just hasn't happened yet but I think we are at the beginning of it. I wouldn't rate LV as being on the same level as Hermes but LV are playing Hermes style games with Hermes style pricing. I've more or less bought my last LV pieces and can't see myself buying anymore. What really made me open my eyes was seeing class pieces like the Sarah wallet redesigned with slots and openings missing, luggage sold without the protective covers. So ultimately your paying much more for much less.


----------



## ifahima

This is going to be a very unpopular opinion. I don't mean to offend! But the Xmas animations...I just don't get it! And the Vivienne doll- I don't get it either, she/it looks freaky to me! I don't find it cute at all!


----------



## gimme_purses

The Mahina line gives me the heebie jeebies, what with all the dots.  Trypophobia.


----------



## Rachelkelter

tharrison13 said:


> Probably a very unpopular opinion, but I’m not wowed by the Pochette Accessories. I gave into the hype and bought one (paid way too much for it) and now I’m trying to sell it. I plan to use the money to put towards the YSL LouLou, which I’ve wanted for a long time. Definitely a lesson learned.


I also have a Pochette Accessoires that I feel very meh toward but it’s gone up in price and it’s coveted so I keep it for that reason. It doesn’t hold enough stuff for me.


----------



## OCMomof3

There's not one collab LV has done that I have liked. Not one. Some of them, I feel, make the brand look cheap.


----------



## keishapie1973

LV’s push towards leather is helping their customers discover other designers.


----------



## 5purse1234

Recent design philosophy: let’s zoom in on the monograms and apply different color filters on them. Great. New bags.


----------



## gottabuyit

My unpopular opinion is that the Christmas animation designs aren’t that great.

The Hollywood print’s palm trees are all copied and pasted. I would have expected a good designer to draw each palm tree individually. I worked as a designer for many years and would not have copied and pasted.

The faces of the animals could be drawn cuter. The eyes of the cat and corgi are drawn like human eyes, which I find odd.

Despite my opinion of the artwork, I bought a lot from this collection because I like the colors.


----------



## am1ly

gottabuyit said:


> My unpopular opinion is that the Christmas animation designs aren’t that great.
> 
> The Hollywood print’s palm trees are all copied and pasted. I would have expected a good designer to draw each palm tree individually. I worked as a designer for many years and would not have copied and pasted.
> 
> The faces of the animals could be drawn cuter. The eyes of the cat and corgi are drawn like human eyes, which I find odd.
> 
> Despite my opinion of the artwork, I bought a lot from this collection because I like the colors.


Oh you make me understand why I feel weird when looking at these cats and dogs. I like Corgi a lot in general but didn’t find them cute as the real ones.


----------



## Samatti

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> That's why I go with vintage and choose styles that are classic yet not seen everywhere. I haven't had a problem yet. Like my last LV I bought several weeks ago -- it's a 2001 Sarria Horizontal in excellent condition. Best part is, it was $660!


I also have some rare bags in my collection which are not so popular..Cabas Mezzo, Salina Rubis GM, Onatah, Odeon PM Old Style, LV Bulles Marine


----------



## JY1217

The lids of the new perfume line looks like used tissue papers.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

keishapie1973 said:


> LV’s push towards leather is helping their customers discover other designers.



I agree with this. Unintended consequences. I would also say that their lack of availability of products is also pushing their customers towards other designers. That's how I got into other designers for sure.


----------



## EpiFanatic

All in all, I prefer where LV is now to what it was 20-30 years ago.  Sorry, it's a long post.  Just a chance to articulate what I've been mulling over lately.

When I was first shopping for LV in the late 80s and early 90s, I did love their designs aesthetically, but functionally I had a very hard time.  I have wanted small bags since then because I'm a petite person.  There were so few to choose from, that also had a crossbody option. (Amazone and some musettes).  Because the canvas was so stiff, which made it super durable which was great, it also made it hard to stick my hand into zippered bags without being scratched.  All the ladies bags that were cross body had permanent straps.  The best you could do was maybe shorten them.  Many of the canvas bags with more compartments and hardware were heavy.   I'm thinking Marc Jacobs era.  However, I did LOVE the epi styles that came out during that time, and the colors.  So rich.  The suhali line was stunning, but also HEAVY.  The collabs were amazing though Sprouse, Murakami.  If I had known how iconic those would become, I would have bought everything in the collection.  Then later the separate straps started being available to hook diagonally on the handles with those little extra loops.  That sucked too cause that would totally distort the shape of the bag.  I love all the options that are available these days - detachable straps, zippers that make sense, softer canvas.  Yes, I prefer the softer canvas to the super hard and stiff pieces (unless it's a trunk).  The stitching and the faster tarnishing metal is a very big drawback though.  Hmmm.  Here is a pro-con list from my perspective.  It varies so much depending on what you require from your bags and how you use your bags. 

*80s-00s*
pros:
1.  stiff canvas - super durable
2.  hardware that didn't tarnish
3.  Aesthetically beautiful and interesting.  Great collabs that stayed around long, years rather than months.  Gave you time to figure out if you actually liked it.  (Steven Sprouse, Murakami).  Beautiful non-leather, non-canvas lines - mini lin, denim
4.  Stable pricing
5.  Great leather bags - suhali line (90s-00s)

cons:
1.  stiff canvas that was hard on the hands, especially with zippers, and heavy
2.  few cross body styles for women (I bought mens bags when I wanted crossbody.)
3.  few smaller bags
4.  lots of bags without zippers so does not feel secure
5.  less variety of bags in general

Now:
Pros:
1.  Options, variety
2.  Crossbody!!!
3.  Strap options which make them sooooo comfortable to wear.  I never use the vachetta straps that come with bags.  I always buy a wider strap, now that they are available.
4.  Lighter weight bags
5.  More smaller bags
6.  More zippered bags for security
7.  More bags with canvas with black leather (unheard of even 15 years ago)
6.  Bags with nicer colored and microfiber lining. Back in the day it was canvas the color of the dust bags.

Cons:
1.  Frequent Price increases 
2.  Short duration of availability of collabs.
3.  Short supply of many bags
4.  Canvas is less durable
5.  Metal tarnishes faster.
6.  Some designs are really out there
7.  Other general quality issues - stitching, piercing of holes for threading, some unevenness and wonkiness of shapes

I guess in the end, I am willing to pay more for functionality and options, and sacrifice on durability and some quality.  For example, although I don't have one, the new Odeon looks like a super functional low maintenance awesome bag.  If they had that in the 90s, I would have bought like 3.


----------



## lemondln

EpiFanatic said:


> All in all, I prefer where LV is now to what it was 20-30 years ago.  Sorry, it's a long post.  Just a chance to articulate what I've been mulling over lately.
> 
> When I was first shopping for LV in the late 80s and early 90s, I did love their designs aesthetically, but functionally I had a very hard time.  I have wanted small bags since then because I'm a petite person.  There were so few to choose from, that also had a crossbody option. (Amazone and some musettes).  Because the canvas was so stiff, which made it super durable which was great, it also made it hard to stick my hand into zippered bags without being scratched.  All the ladies bags that were cross body had permanent straps.  The best you could do was maybe shorten them.  Many of the canvas bags with more compartments and hardware were heavy.   I'm thinking Marc Jacobs era.  However, I did LOVE the epi styles that came out during that time, and the colors.  So rich.  The suhali line was stunning, but also HEAVY.  The collabs were amazing though Sprouse, Murakami.  If I had known how iconic those would become, I would have bought everything in the collection.  Then later the separate straps started being available to hook diagonally on the handles with those little extra loops.  That sucked too cause that would totally distort the shape of the bag.  I love all the options that are available these days - detachable straps, zippers that make sense, softer canvas.  Yes, I prefer the softer canvas to the super hard and stiff pieces (unless it's a trunk).  The stitching and the faster tarnishing metal is a very big drawback though.  Hmmm.  Here is a pro-con list from my perspective.  It varies so much depending on what you require from your bags and how you use your bags.
> 
> *80s-00s*
> pros:
> 1.  stiff canvas - super durable
> 2.  hardware that didn't tarnish
> 3.  Aesthetically beautiful and interesting.  Great collabs that stayed around long, years rather than months.  Gave you time to figure out if you actually liked it.  (Steven Sprouse, Murakami).  Beautiful non-leather, non-canvas lines - mini lin, denim
> 4.  Stable pricing
> 5.  Great leather bags - suhali line (90s-00s)
> 
> cons:
> 1.  stiff canvas that was hard on the hands, especially with zippers, and heavy
> 2.  few cross body styles for women (I bought mens bags when I wanted crossbody.)
> 3.  few smaller bags
> 4.  lots of bags without zippers so does not feel secure
> 5.  less variety of bags in general
> 
> Now:
> Pros:
> 1.  Options, variety
> 2.  Crossbody!!!
> 3.  Strap options which make them sooooo comfortable to wear.  I never use the vachetta straps that come with bags.  I always buy a wider strap, now that they are available.
> 4.  Lighter weight bags
> 5.  More smaller bags
> 6.  More zippered bags for security
> 7.  More bags with canvas with black leather (unheard of even 15 years ago)
> 6.  Bags with nicer colored and microfiber lining. Back in the day it was canvas the color of the dust bags.
> 
> Cons:
> 1.  Frequent Price increases
> 2.  Short duration of availability of collabs.
> 3.  Short supply of many bags
> 4.  Canvas is less durable
> 5.  Metal tarnishes faster.
> 6.  Some designs are really out there
> 7.  Other general quality issues - stitching, piercing of holes for threading, some unevenness and wonkiness of shapes
> 
> I guess in the end, I am willing to pay more for functionality and options, and sacrifice on durability and some quality.  For example, although I don't have one, the new Odeon looks like a super functional low maintenance awesome bag.  If they had that in the 90s, I would have bought like 3.




Great reviews!


----------



## EpiFanatic

southlake01 said:


> I don't know if this is unpopular or not.. but the Neverfull is an uncomfortable bag to carry and I'm totally over it. I've carried mine for 4 years now and I REALLY want a new/different purse, but nothing else is speaking to me from LV. The NF's straps are too thin and dig into my shoulders when I carry it. My purse is light, too, because I don't carry much in my purse -a wallet, small cosmetic case, key pouch, travel hairbrush. That's it! Like 4 things, and the NF is uncomfortable. I'm so over it and the thin straps.


I have never owned a neverfull for this exact reason. I’m impressed that so many people can fill it and carry it without pain. I do like that it’s light weight though. They need to revamp the straps.


----------



## Jumper

I think most people are looking for perfect alignment, perfect shape, perfect stitching. But each piece of bag is handmade and there would be some imperfection here and there. I agree the bags are getting very expensive, but sometimes I hardly see any flaws in some pictures but the O.P.s would insist very strongly the piece is imperfect and therefore be rejected.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Their leather pieces smell somewhat artificial, like they come from a large manufacturing plant/press; handmade leather pieces I own from other brands smell much more natural, like a tannery/small factory.


----------



## snibor

.


----------



## Loriad

Jumper said:


> I think most people are looking for perfect alignment, perfect shape, perfect stitching. But each piece of bag is handmade and there would be some imperfection here and there. I agree the bags are getting very expensive, but sometimes I hardly see any flaws in some pictures but the O.P.s would insist very strongly the piece is imperfect and therefore be rejected.


Too bad we have to check for these things at all right? While I try not to over analyze things like patterns that don't align and most stitching, I've had some pretty glaring imperfections that shouldn't have made it all the way to my  house. If the bags were a contemporary brand, I wouldn't go through the hassle of exchanging. But at this price point, and in the hopes I will keep it forever, I expect a "little" more attention to detail and quality control. However, I do agree with your post! I think once we post a real flaw, it prompts some to over analyze.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

cloudycuplovesbag said:


> Yes, a lot of people "hate" seeing the . However this thread is about our unpopular opinions so therefore, it's their opinion that many happen to share. Just like the neverfull.
> 
> You shouldn't take it the wrong way. At the end of the day, who cares about what other people think about you or the way you carry your purses? Do and wear what makes you happy, and if people are hating well that's their problem. (yes it sounds very corny but it's true)


Princess Diana even did it!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

sweetlikechocolate said:


> If a bag or item doesn't work for you as it is then why buy it?
> I'm not a fan of people making physical adaptions to items, *buying non LV chains, straps, screws etc to change an item and make alterations*. Waste of time and money. Why spend 100s or 1000s on an item then go and get cheap screws from amazon to change it so you can use it.


Which brings me to my point of my unpopular opinion about how I hate those organizers in LV bags, such as Speedy, Neverfull, etc. Why spend so much money for a bag, only to turn around and put a cheap, non-LV item inside of it just so your wallet is in a certain place? It just cheapens it, as well as only adds one more item to put in your bag.

I have the Speedy 40 and love the openness of it. But then again, I don't have 50 slgs that I carry either, so I can find what I need without a problem.

Please don't hate me


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

chilipepper_96 said:


> LV needs to stop all the collabs. I feel like it cheapens their brand. *Who are they going to collab with next? McDonald’s?*


I literally LOL'd to that comment


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Throwawaytheusername said:


> *Or instead of the M, a big Ronald McDonald for extra creepiness factor*


Just make Ronald McDonald and Vivienne a couple and market it for the next Christmas animation.


----------



## theprettymiss

tharrison13 said:


> Probably a very unpopular opinion, but I’m not wowed by the Pochette Accessories. I gave into the hype and bought one (paid way too much for it) and now I’m trying to sell it. I plan to use the money to put towards the YSL LouLou, which I’ve wanted for a long time. Definitely a lesson learned.


I love mine but its overhyped and doesnt fit as much unless you pack it.

It definitely shouldnt cost $1050 for a pouch.


----------



## bowie102

I hate the pebbled grain leather on most of the leather bags (empreinte is pushing it but I can deal) as well as epi leather, it's too textured. lambskin and smooth leathers is where it's at but they're so delicate but look the best!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Mid Century Gal said:


> Which brings me to my point of my unpopular opinion about how I hate those organizers in LV bags, such as Speedy, Neverfull, etc. Why spend so much money for a bag, only to turn around and put a cheap, non-LV item inside of it just so your wallet is in a certain place? It just cheapens it, as well as only adds one more item to put in your bag.
> 
> I have the Speedy 40 and love the openness of it. But then again, I don't have 50 slgs that I carry either, so I can find what I need without a problem.
> 
> Please don't hate me



I have nothing against bag organizers for big bags but I don't understand getting organizers for cosmetic pouches, purses and toiletry pouches and mini pochettes. I really don't see the point in taking up the little amount of space that you have in a round coin purse with a felt liner or organiser in a mini pochette. Very strange. I was browsing samorga's website and couldn't believe that they even make them.


----------



## bugn

These mini bags are USELESS!!!!! Bring back the big bags.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I have nothing against bag organizers for big bags but I don't understand getting organizers for cosmetic pouches, purses and toiletry pouches and mini pochettes. I really don't see the point in taking up the little amount of space that you have in a round coin purse with a felt liner or organiser in a mini pochette. Very strange. I was browsing samorga's website and couldn't believe that they even make them.



I agree with you on most points; however, the Samorga organizer was surprisingly very helpful in my Nice BB on a recent trip. Great to have all the toiletries organized. A Samorga organizer for a bag or mini PA though — nah, don’t see the point for them.


----------



## fettfleck

I don‘t like the animation prints on the mini pochettes with all that Vivienne mascot stuff, I find the motives pretty childish and the mascot pretty weird. I liked the bell boy…

And I don‘t like the customizable World Tour line. Idea is nice, but the placement possibilitys of the patches just don‘t look good.


----------



## behindtheseams

fettfleck said:


> I don‘t like the animation prints on the mini pochettes with all that Vivienne mascot stuff, I find the motives pretty childish and the mascot pretty weird. I liked the bell boy…
> 
> And I don‘t like the customizable World Tour line. Idea is nice, but the placement possibilitys of the patches just don‘t look good.



Ditto, I find Vivienne quite juvenile and the execution overall to be really kitschy without much self-awareness. The quality of the illustrations seems like something that was created in MS Paint.


----------



## sleepyD

I think LV should design a better variety of mens style wallets rather than coming up with different patterns for existing styles.


----------



## chilipepper_96

I saw someone say that the LV boulogne bag looks like women's underpants and now I can't unsee it.


----------



## iamthecutest

I despise the thought of adding non-LV chains, straps, turning items like toiletry bags into handbags, etc.  Not for me.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

iamthecutest said:


> I despise the thought of adding non-LV chains, straps, turning items like toiletry bags into handbags, etc.  Not for me.


Ditto!


----------



## paula3boys

Mid Century Gal said:


> Which brings me to my point of my unpopular opinion about how I hate those organizers in LV bags, such as Speedy, Neverfull, etc. Why spend so much money for a bag, only to turn around and put a cheap, non-LV item inside of it just so your wallet is in a certain place? It just cheapens it, as well as only adds one more item to put in your bag.
> 
> I have the Speedy 40 and love the openness of it. But then again, I don't have 50 slgs that I carry either, so I can find what I need without a problem.
> 
> Please don't hate me


I don't get the organizers. I have slgs of various sizes so I can reach in and know what I am pulling out quickly. I carry less than 10 slgs at any given time though.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

The world tour editions are lazy and money grabbing items. Very restrictive in where you can have the stickers, how many you can have and what stickers are actually available. The choice of colours is limited too and overall they lack the truly personal touch of the heritage mon mono items where you get to choose more options. Also its cheeky to call it world tour when for a lot of the items you can only get one world destination stamp. Hardly a tour with only one stop.


----------



## mochibabu

Some items are highly overrated..


----------



## travelbliss

sweetlikechocolate said:


> The world tour editions are lazy and money grabbing items. Very restrictive in where you can have the stickers, how many you can have and what stickers are actually available. The choice of colours is limited too and overall they lack the truly personal touch of the heritage mon mono items where you get to choose more options. Also its cheeky to call it world tour when for a lot of the items you can only get one world destination stamp. Hardly a tour with only one stop.



I agree.  Some of those designs are outdated,  even *ridiculous* ... A Grand Torino ?   Alien ?  Green tube of lipstick ? Multiple outer space stickers ??  Even the countries & cities are sooo limited,  more choices should be offered.   These should be updated *seasonally.*


----------



## azure5

MagpieInTraining said:


> Omg you said it and now i cant unsee it!! It does look like a gym bag



Audrey Hepburn popularised the Speedy, so it can't be all bad...but I don't have one nor want one. Too annoying a shape.

Edit: I just realised Audrey Hepburn was very thin and flat chested, so wearing a curved bag like the Speedy would have been a nice contrast. Good styling.


----------



## azure5

karman said:


> All of these.
> 
> I don’t understand all the obsession with SLG’s all of a sudden, when I was active on TPF no one would bat an eye at a mini pochette or pochette cles. Must be a result of LV creating a sense of scarcity.
> 
> I don’t like the Pochette Métis because it’s a lesser version of the Monceau which is more square and MORE briefcase like, so we dislike the Pochette Métis for different reasons!
> 
> I actually don’t consider the Neverfull an iconic bag...the Speedy is an icon but the Neverfull was released what...2007? I think its popularity is partially because it’s an easy to use tote that fits into many people’s budget. I have a Catogram Neverfull and love it, but I would never own a plain Neverfull. It’s really not me. But cats are me, so the Catogram Neverfull is a natural fit
> 
> Another potentially unpopular opinion: LV should stick to canvas. It’s what it’s known for. I just wouldn’t spend the kind of $$ required to buy a Capucines (For example, which I do not like), but I would buy a Petite Malle or petite Boite Chapeau.
> 
> LV Twist - not a fan at all and no idea why people like the weird closure which doesn’t even remind me of LV.
> 
> I hope we remain respectful of each other though - totally OK if you are fans of any or all of th e above and find what I love appalling!



LV are doing the opposite! They're reducing production of canvas and trying to squeeze LV lovers into leather and more expensive bags. 
They're trying to compete with Chanel and Hermes and the best way to do it is via artificial scarcity.

It annoys the _heck_ out of me. Hanging onto a 1999 Alma and getting new strap in a contrasting colour. Damn them!

My peeve?
People who nurse the vachetta and expect it to remain the same as when they bought it! They're so perfectionist and obsessed they use baby wipes, white erasers etc not realising the pH can and usually will, destroy the bonds of the leather over time. 
And for what? 

The vachetta is designed to develop a patina over time. It's just ignorant and ridiculous to expect the vachetta to remain a pinky brown and the edges to remain red. The vachetta changes to a honey colour and goes even darker colour over time, and the edges change to a brown. Don't fight nature, it's ridiculous and controlling plus worst of all, you'll destroy the bag!

Boring can be good, the Alma is such a basic bag but you can jazz it up easily.

It was ordered originally by Chanel, that's why it's so perfect and timeless; they asked her if they could keep the design and she said yes.
I used to think the monogram was flashy and when everyone got one I relegated it to the back of the wardrobe, but now... I'm past caring.
I'm going to get several different colours like hot pink, lime green for the strap not caring if they're not LV and just wear it proudly. I'm not going to be bound by what LV produce. They do have a pink but it's lame.
Gucci dare I say it, is more adventurous and cater for the youth market. IMO.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I am so tired of Vivienne. I personally think it's cute but enough already! I was hoping they would do at least a vintage design/print for the Xmas releases this year but it's more Vivienne. Give me something classic with a splash of color!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I agree with this. Unintended consequences. I would also say that their lack of availability of products is also pushing their customers towards other designers. That's how I got into other designers for sure.



Agreed. Finally bought some YSL pieces because I don't want to play the availability game sometimes


----------



## azure5

idlehen said:


> I hate the phrase "makes your/my heart sing". When I first heard it on Minks4All's channel on Youtube, it was fine. But now I see it everywhere and it just feels like people are just mimicking influencers and it actually makes me feel a little cringey whenever I read/hear it.
> 
> Almost all the colorful things LV has put out recently looks terrible and tacky. Purple and lime green? Who thought that was a good idea?
> 
> I don't understand when people try to make a bag into something it's not. Like putting straps on pouches that do not have D-rings for them in attempt to make it an over the shoulder or crossbody bag. Isn't that just annoying when you need to open the bag and you have to worry about it slipping off the chain?



Well I haven't done this, but I can see the attraction.
In any case, it can be easily fixed with two leather loops inside the bag. This will stop the chain slipping off. People innovate and that's ok.
Not for me I'm older.

I'm a fan of fluoro colours to brighten up a bag. If you're young why not? It's street fashion after all and fashion has become more street based. Virgil has led this. It's not a bad thing.


----------



## azure5

fabuleux said:


> @daisy913
> I don’t think NG has anything to do with pricing.



Also NG may have had a strict brief. 
A genius for reinterpretation of a brand is demonstrated by Karl Lagerfeld at Chanel and Fendi, 
and Tom Ford at Gucci.

They didn't wipe the slate clean and do what they liked entirely.
That said TF hates brown and was much more slick than Gucci had ever had.
TF won the right to do what he wanted because Gucci was on the verge of bankruptcy so nobody noticed, and when they did he was absolutely killing it. He presided over a brand revolution but he was still true to the brand.

There would be tight controls on creativity usually. Accessories are the bread and butter of fashion, because bags in particular are not difficult to size.

I think Virgil was doing interesting stuff and I was moved by his final collection. He has revolutionised inclusion of colour and white conservatives might not like it but it's the way of the future. IMO.


----------



## azure5

Cattyyellow said:


> My unpopular opinion is that the quality control IS going down.
> 
> I’m not the type to pick apart my bags but last year I received 3 different items that arrived broken. I’m not taking about a bump in the canvas or other nonsense.
> 
> I don’t know how they even made it into a box and were shipped. Mistakes happen but 3 times in a short period is a bit much. I should mention that they were 3 different items. And I’ve read other posts about it as well, which I believe.
> 
> I guess what I really don’t understand is why they keep letting it happen? Surely, it must cost LV more for exchanges (return shipping, man power to restock or check over items) then  to just double check items before shipping.
> 
> Anyway, that’s my unpopular opinion.


Quality. 
This is one reason why people are going for vintage/pre-loved/USED...lol!
And another reason to hang onto your classics.


----------



## azure5

Etriers said:


> That it is uneducated folly that LV’s elegant, tough, spectacularly designed bags with vachetta leather need to be babied.  Vachetta leather was specifically applied to the wear edges and stress points of canvas covered trunks in order to withstand the abuse of the elements and vicissitudes of travel.  These bags were tied to open carriages, covered with road dust, rain and snow, stacked at wharf side and loaded into dank, dark holds of ocean-crossing ships sometimes for months at a time. They were toted by the world’s greatest explorers and adventurers—by train and barge and pack mules.
> 
> And yet somehow, 165 years later, fashionistas barely out of diapers have decided that Mr. Vuitton, having created a marvel of a lightweight, virtually indestructible bag (which is unduplicated to this day) had no idea what he was doing.  They have invented the notion that vachetta is “delicate” and “you must be careful with it.“  Because they value nothing that shows any sign of having actually been used for a practical purpose, they believe ideal vachetta must never lose its perfect pale newness or have dust or spots or scratches.  The pervasiveness of this nonsense has pressured LV to remove the protective vachetta from the wear points of many designs rendering them useless for those of us who want to carry anything other than three tubes of lip gloss.  And then these same people who won’t buy a bag with vachetta, are shocked and dismayed when their canvas bag wears on the corners and stress points.  They feel betrayed and duped that a bag that LV could at one time repair (by replacing the leather) can no longer be repaired because there is none.



THIS!!!!

ROFL (well.... I nearly am!)

It's just pig ignorant. Worse are the number crunchers at LV who instead of educating the twits, are being dictated by them. This will revert back when they have run out of gimmicks.


----------



## azure5

thewave1969 said:


> Even if I am guilty of preferring light color vacchetta to darker one, but yes you are absolutely right! I needed a smile and a refresher slap regarding the above. Thank you for your post!



I even was patronised by a former LV SA who tried to tell ME _about vachetta_!
What she tried to tell me was that it should be light coloured pink!!
The twit. 

I wasn't carrying an LV, it was a Celine but it did have vachetta which was indeed darker _from having been used in real life_!!!

I don't know if I can adequately convey how annoying this person was.


----------



## azure5

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry but this whole collection looks like I saw a couple of years ago at a M K outlet. Cheap looking and not worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595137



Hideous!
It looks like the Country Women's Association of Australia's Christmas raffle circa 1982.


----------



## Sunshine mama

azure5 said:


> Hideous!
> It looks like the Country Women's Association of Australia's Christmas raffle circa 1982.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## azure5

sunyeo78 said:


> Disclaimer: This is not to offend anyone.  Simply an opinion.  I am not a business minded person but a client who loves nice things and willing to pay in many other's opinion silly money on such items.  I have moved further away from wanting to buy LV over the years and focus primarily on savings for Hermes and/or Chanel.  I have read this thread and just reread my post.  I am questioning if this speaks to the title of this thread - I think it may have started off this way but ended up being my pet peeves with LV.  Sorry if I went a little too off topic.  Thanks for reading!
> 
> I believe LV is slightly lost and the brand is becoming diluted because I find them wanting to cater to way too large of an audience and not paying attention to the little details that make buying luxury items so special.  Regarding their bread of butter of handbags and related accessories, I feel they are focusing on the bottom line of pleasing their investors with earnings instead of the clients who are ultimately driving their earnings.  Why do I say this?
> 
> 1.  Their selection at any one time is way too huge and diverse.  What's the vision?  Inspiration?  Where are they going?  Intended audience in the market?
> 2.  I can appreciate collaborations but LV's collaborations lately feels too contrived and gimmicky.
> 3.  When a client walks in to spend on a high end luxury price, make them feel special and not like they are walking into the Gap (ok, maybe this is going a little too far with this comparison but you get what I mean. *^__^*).  It doesn't matter if they are spending on a coin purse or an exotic - either way they are going to pay a way higher price on that item than if they went standard.  Everyone is at a different point in their life and the majority of us have to prioritize our money, save then happily execute and walk out as a proud owner of any kind of luxury item!
> 4.  SA's - spend time with your clients, listen to them, get to know them, show them different items that he/she never thought of and help them edit their choices when making that final decision.  I don't believe in overselling or selling clients items they don't need, etc.  but I do believe in genuinely showing clients other bags/items that he/she may have not thought of that fits their aesthetic.  Many of us don't know what could potentially look great which is outside our comfort zone and don't know the inventory like a SA would.
> 5.  For the love of humanity, can LV please just spend the extra $.50 on some tissue paper or something eco-friendly or get the right size boxes to at least not make my unboxing experience feel like an elementary school child wrapped it.  I've received presents wrapped with more love and attention than my LV purchases. I mean, come on, you have a magnetic-like box with a hand tied ribbon in a branded quality shopping bag and then you open your box and your item is swishing around in there like a pinball machine.  I just spent a lot of money on whatever item, keep the experience going by making me feel the love when I unbox and see it again at home.  Is it asking too much?  If it is a green initiative, then tell me such. I don't mind if there is a rational but right now, it seems like LV is just being cheap and saving where they can.  Nothing about what I am buying in LV is cheap, so I feel strongly they shouldn't cheapen out just because now they have my money and no longer care about me or my purchase.
> 6.  Another pet peeve is the dust bag.  They need to just scrap the current design and start over.  I don't know but when I unbox or grab my LV item from the closet, my initial feeling is cheap because of how it looks and feels.  Shouldn't I feel a wow, this is luxury?
> 
> Whoa this is getting long.  Stopping here.  Do you think I have opinions or what?
> 
> If anyone from LV is reading this, my advice is this - Keep it classy.  Classy doesn't mean keep it boring and produce the same "classic" items in different colors and similar iterations (*cough, cough Chanel*).  Find your way.  You ever hear of that saying - Jack of all trades master of none?  Be thoughtful on everything from when a client walks into the door to the experience of using that bag years later.
> 
> Thank you for anyone who actually read my long rant.  *^__^*


One thing though the poor SAs aren't paid much for the bread and butter lines, like monograms etc. They get about $2 for a sale of one of those. So the remuneration is an issue about how special they make people looking at one, or even buying one feel.

They are pressed to sell more upmarket lines. This is what Commission does to people.


----------



## azure5

bagmom30 said:


> Bum = fanny


fanny has a different meaning in Australia. Don't ask me to explain.


----------



## azure5

mzbaglady1 said:


> These print and colors I'm just wondering is LV trying to bring back the 1970's? It's a very loud No for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679151
> View attachment 4679152
> View attachment 4679153
> View attachment 4679154


It's the youth market. 
And definitely with the oversized logo, the insecure upwardly mobile and wannabe.
Embarrassing all round.


----------



## azure5

Georgee girl said:


> Ok - here goes …. I don’t get the hype with the toiletry bags.  Yes, for makeup it seems like a great option.  But to convert it to a crossbody? (Sorry Diana)  I don’t like the zipper tail and flat look.  I feel a better option for a conversion is the large kirigami. So much more stylish in my opinion.



Diana was on a yacht and that bag was no doubt carrying her sunscreen.
Forgiven.


----------



## azure5

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> That's why I go with vintage and choose styles that are classic yet not seen everywhere. I haven't had a problem yet. Like my last LV I bought several weeks ago -- it's a 2001 Sarria Horizontal in excellent condition. Best part is, it was $660!



Nice choice!
Plus the handles look roomier than the Alma. Could fit over the shoulder.


----------



## azure5

HarlemBagLady said:


> I don’t get the obsession with the toiletry pouches.



People who can't afford bigger LV pieces buy these and customise them as bags.
I can understand the mentality, but LV have retaliated by making these lines almost impossible to obtain. Very sad for those trying to replace missing/stolen items.
LV are in a real transition. Now making monogram and damier bags really scarce also.
It's a brutal approach to what so far has been their amazing success.
Now they just want more more MORE $.


----------



## Sunshine mama

azure5 said:


> It's the youth market.
> And definitely with the oversized logo, the insecure upwardly mobile and wannabe.
> Embarrassing all round.


I succumbed to the By The Pool giant LV bags even though I personally don't like the giant LV logos for me.  I just couldn't pass the the pink and yellow colors used, which are my favorite color combinations. I just couldn't say no to the colors nor the Papillon BB style. 
I still don't like the giant LVs though, especially in graphic colors where the giant LV is especially accentuated.
Still, I don't hate it when others carry their giant LVs and enjoy them.  If they want to be upwardly mobile,  then so be it. 
Even the top 1% rich want to be upwardly mobile to be at the top .01%, and the .01% want to become .001%.


----------



## azure5

mdcx said:


> You don't like the banana BB? There are six different food ornaments to choose from! I agree that it is a pretty odd one:
> 
> View attachment 4956783



They were copying Prada. And Prada does it better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> I don’t get the obsession with the toiletry pouches.


I didn't understand it either until I bought mine due to FOMO. I haven't used mine yet at all, but I can see why people would like it as a bag. 
1. It's squishy yet structured
2. It's ultra lightweight
3. It's almost waterproof
4. It fits a ton when it's a bigger model 
5. The interior is wipeable. 
What other model does LV make that have all these pros?


----------



## azure5

Venus_Rising said:


> unpopular opinion - I think micro bags are really cute but I don't get how people function when their bag can't hold their phone.



Easy! They never get off their phones...


----------



## azure5

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think unboxing videos are stupid, period. Who wants to watch someone or something they really want but don’t have or can’t get? I can torture myself in so many other productive ways. Plus, some of these videos are ridiculously long! How long does it take you to open a dang box, lady? Even if I wanted to see what the item looks like and her initial impression, do I really give a crap about how thick the ribbon is or what the dust bag feels like? I’m not wearing the packaging on my arm!
> 
> Waste of my limited time....



Totally!!!
Plus they drag the inane out, talking about nothing, repeating themselves in a slightly different way, and acting all cute and unthreatening in a _don't hate on me _style...annoying!


----------



## azure5

sydsunshine said:


> Yup especially epi leather. The resell value is shocking for epi!



But in fairness the canvas is much lighter than the epi.
It's simply practical. Which is how LV started.


----------



## azure5

Sunshine mama said:


> Because it's hard to find THE perfect bag!
> 
> I guess the unpopular opinion for me in this thread is that I LOVE to add doodads, punch holes,  cut the leather, buy cheap straps from Amazon, etc, so that I could have a creative outlet with my bags! And that makes me happy. I guess I am a rebel.
> It doesn't matter if the bag is $100.00 or $1000.00. If I want to change something, I will do it. Life is too short.  Just my opinion.
> 
> Once,  an SA at Chanel told me that Chanel would have rolled over in her grave if she saw my vintage Chanel bag.
> I said I don't care cuz I love my doodads on my bag, and I can do whatever I want with a bag I purchased with my own money! LOL!!
> But she did like what I did to it!



Yes I'm about to alter some Morabito canvas bags that are the real thing.
They are museum items to some. (Look it up)
But I'm going to desecrate them with fluoro paint.
If I don't do this they're just brown bags from an obscure source.


----------



## Sunshine mama

azure5 said:


> Yes I'm about to alter some Morabito canvas bags that are the real thing.
> They are museum items to some. (Look it up)
> But I'm going to desecrate them with fluoro paint.
> If I don't do this they're just brown bags from an obscure source.


It's a good thing you're going to take it out of the museum and give it life!
My vintage Papillon is not museum worthy, but my DD is going to paint it like the watercolor Papillon. I can't wait until she  desecrates it with pinks and yellows!!!


----------



## azure5

NeLVoe said:


> I so agree to points 2, 3 and 5 and add some more:
> 6. Key pouch is not a bag charm.
> 7. Again concerning bag charms: Those fluffy, colorful pompoms don't make any bag look good.
> 8. Bandeaus wrinkled around handles - not my kind.
> 9. I will never understand that constant buy-resell-mentality.
> 10. This point goes hand in hand with the one above. Why can't some people just enjoy their new bag? Instead they inspect it with eagle eyes just to find details of imperfection that are minimal or actually do not really exist so they have an excuse for returning the product (which they actually don't really fancy as well).
> 11. I also don't get why people buy SLGs and bags only because they are limited items (e.g. Christmas animation) and not because they really like them.



_Those fluffy, colorful pompoms don't make any bag look good._
To me they can be like a punctuation mark.
So long as the rest of the outfit is not overly showy or loud.
I like them because I can find the zipper very rapidly!
Plus good for gripping if I feel anxious.


----------



## Madrye28

azure5 said:


> One thing though the poor SAs aren't paid much for the bread and butter lines, like monograms etc. They get about $2 for a sale of one of those. So the remuneration is an issue about how special they make people looking at one, or even buying one feel.
> 
> They are pressed to sell more upmarket lines. This is what Commission does to people.


It’s not about the commission per say, more about jumping through hoops to find a piece that gives the CA little to no reward. No reward from your manager, almost literally no financial reward.  Put yourself in their shoes and see if you will have the same passion for products that literally pay them NOTHING!!  I also come to find that most canvas clients stay with canvas, so of course the priority is leather and high end clients.  It’s all about being strategic, like any other job on the planet…


----------



## azure5

south-of-france said:


> I wish they did a lot more silver hardware and not another pink. I’m looking forward to Virgil Abloh’s men’s collection featuring blue tones.



I think that's part of the Virgil point: to have a unisex multicultural approach.


----------



## azure5

sweetlikechocolate said:


> The world tour editions are lazy and money grabbing items. Very restrictive in where you can have the stickers, how many you can have and what stickers are actually available. The choice of colours is limited too and overall they lack the truly personal touch of the heritage mon mono items where you get to choose more options. Also its cheeky to call it world tour when for a lot of the items you can only get one world destination stamp. Hardly a tour with only one stop.



I've been binge-reading this forum and your comment has truly given me cause for pause.

Are you really worried about stickers? 
Would you consider going outside the limited selection offered by LV?
Because if you feel constrained by LV stickers something is not right. 

(I need to step away from the keyboard right now...sorry, no offence intended there).


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

azure5 said:


> I've been binge-reading this forum and your comment has truly given me cause for pause.
> 
> Are you really worried about stickers?
> Would you consider going outside the limited selection offered by LV?
> Because if you feel constrained by LV stickers something is not right.
> 
> (I need to step away from the keyboard right now...sorry, no offence intended there).



I'm not sure what you are asking but I stand by what I said.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

azure5 said:


> I've been binge-reading this forum and your comment has truly given me cause for pause.
> 
> Are you really worried about stickers?
> Would you consider going outside the limited selection offered by LV?
> Because if you feel constrained by LV stickers something is not right.
> 
> (I need to step away from the keyboard right now...sorry, no offence intended there).



I think the OP of this reply is saying that LV is being lazy with their WT offerings. I had a WT piece made recently solely because I wanted the bumbag with the black.trim and that is only offered for WT pieces. I chose a sticker because I was forced to if I wanted a WT bag so I hid it on the back of the piece. I found most of their sticker choices unappealing with the exception of the vintage ones. 

I think they could stand to offer more design choices for their WT pieces. Seasonal/limited choices would be an awesome start!


----------



## Cocobeans12

Mid Century Gal said:


> Ditto!


I just recently bought the toiletry 15 and 19,of course everyone says they are discontinued but that's not true. I thought about making the 19 into a crossbody but I will only do it if I purchase an LV strap. I gotta keep it all in the family, lol. I personally don't think it's a big deal to convert it when you're feeling the vibe. It's good for those that cannot afford an LV crossbody. My toiletries are still in the box. I haven't decided how to use them yet. Probably not for toiletries, lol. I have the Nano speedy so I don't need another mini LV crossbody.


----------



## Cocobeans12

paula3boys said:


> I don't get the organizers. I have slgs of various sizes so I can reach in and know what I am pulling out quickly. I carry less than 10 slgs at any given time though.


I bought the bag organizers just to keep the inside of my LVs clean for resale purposes. I don't buy pre loved but I do sell bags and I know if I was looking for an expensive bag I wouldn't drop $1500 on a bag that has pen marks and lipstick stains  etc.. I dont know how people buy from Fashionphile. They have used damaged products that are selling for the same price as the boutiques.


----------



## Cocobeans12

azure5 said:


> THIS!!!!
> 
> ROFL (well.... I nearly am!)
> 
> It's just pig ignorant. Worse are the number crunchers at LV who instead of educating the twits, are being dictated by them. This will revert back when they have run out of gimmicks.


LMAO. I have the Monogram Totally PM for 10 years. They are definitely not making them like they used to. My vachetta strap has some water spots and is a light patina. Not dark because I don't use it enough. I swore I would not buy vachetta anymore because I like when things look crisp and new, but that's just me.


----------



## Cocobeans12

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Agreed. Finally bought some YSL pieces because I don't want to play the availability game sometimes


You both are so right. It becomes aggravating when you're looking for something that's never available.


----------



## Cocobeans12

azure5 said:


> Hideous!
> It looks like the Country Women's Association of Australia's Christmas raffle circa 1982.


I don't care for that design either. However, I think there is a pink denim nano speedy either out or coming out. That must be gorgeous.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't understand it either until I bought mine due to FOMO. I haven't used mine yet at all, but I can see why people would like it as a bag.
> 1. It's squishy yet structured
> 2. It's ultra lightweight
> 3. It's almost waterproof
> 4. It fits a ton when it's a bigger model
> 5. The interior is wipeable.
> What other model does LV make that have all these pros?



Didn't notice until you mentioned it. Also Princess Diana used TP26 as a clutch


----------



## paula3boys

Cocobeans12 said:


> I bought the bag organizers just to keep the inside of my LVs clean for resale purposes. I don't buy pre loved but I do sell bags and I know if I was looking for an expensive bag I wouldn't drop $1500 on a bag that has pen marks and lipstick stains  etc.. I dont know how people buy from Fashionphile. They have used damaged products that are selling for the same price as the boutiques.


Using slgs does the same thing. Buyers have been happy with every bag that I have sold and said they looked brand new. I don't let anything roll around at the bottom of my bag. I have pens/lipsticks inside pouches. However, even the insides of those pouches don't have marks. I just don't understand some preloved items I see with so many marks inside. I don't necessarily baby my items, but I don't let small hands near my bags (when I had little kids) or just throw items inside without a care in the world either


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Cocobeans12 said:


> You both are so right. It becomes aggravating when you're looking for something that's never available.


I agree!  I was in the store and all three bagsI wanted to see are fall releases but sold out!  How can this be good marketing?


----------



## azure5

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a good thing you're going to take it out of the museum and give it life!
> My vintage Papillon is not museum worthy, but my DD is going to paint it like the watercolor Papillon. I can't wait until she  desecrates it with pinks and yellows!!!



Yer, I was only using a metaphor re museum.
But to some you must keep vintage only as it was intended, and I don't live in a timewarp.
There's a very helpful site on vintage, but the posters all have a horror of customisation or alteration. I don't get it.
The bags will DIE if not used. They're various shades of brown and not fashionable shapes at all.

I have to do something with them to inject new life.
As Keynes said, 'in the long run we're all dead'. LOL
So we have to engage with life, not run towards the past.
I don't mind museums but I don't want to live in one.

Been keeping screenshots for inspiration. I think Gucci lately has it nailed with in-house customisation.

I love the fluro stripes and dots etc on something otherwise quite moribund.
Change is the only constant. I do have some bags that I keep in original condition, but they're classics.
These Morabito bags are oddities. But I will overcome.

Watercolour papillon sounds terrific.
Please post the papillon when it's done. Maybe start a customisation thread?
My Morabito won't belong there if in the LV thread...but maybe in a general thread?


----------



## azure5

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a good thing you're going to take it out of the museum and give it life!
> My vintage Papillon is not museum worthy, but my DD is going to paint it like the watercolor Papillon. I can't wait until she  desecrates it with pinks and yellows!!!



..also make sure you clean the bag down and then use prep for soft applicator before applying the leather paint. Then use a sealer. Angelus has the stuff. Otherwise the paint won't take, or it will flake on being flexed etc...Perhaps you already know that...


----------



## azure5

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I think the OP of this reply is saying that LV is being lazy with their WT offerings. I had a WT piece made recently solely because I wanted the bumbag with the black.trim and that is only offered for WT pieces. I chose a sticker because I was forced to if I wanted a WT bag so I hid it on the back of the piece. I found most of their sticker choices unappealing with the exception of the vintage ones.
> 
> I think they could stand to offer more design choices for their WT pieces. Seasonal/limited choices would be an awesome start!



I would be unfaithful to LV and source some stickers from elsewhere. 
But that's just me. I don't think LV is treating customers so kindly that they deserve total loyalty on stickers. Just IMO


----------



## azure5

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I think the OP of this reply is saying that LV is being lazy with their WT offerings. I had a WT piece made recently solely because I wanted the bumbag with the black.trim and that is only offered for WT pieces. I chose a sticker because I was forced to if I wanted a WT bag so I hid it on the back of the piece. I found most of their sticker choices unappealing with the exception of the vintage ones.
> 
> I think they could stand to offer more design choices for their WT pieces. Seasonal/limited choices would be an awesome start!



Yes I get it thanks.... but sometimes I wonder if brand loyalty gets in the way of our own creativity and confidence in our own options?
That's why I suggested looking for non LV labels.
But I didn't word it very well.
It's all good, we don't all have to agree all of the time that's what makes up a forum.


----------



## leechiyong

azure5 said:


> I would be unfaithful to LV and source some stickers from elsewhere.
> But that's just me. I don't think LV is treating customers so kindly that they deserve total loyalty on stickers. Just IMO


I’m confused; stickers on MWT bags are physically printed on the bag, but called stickers in the design process.  Are you suggest people use actual stickers instead?


----------



## Sunshine mama

azure5 said:


> ..also make sure you clean the bag down and then use prep for soft applicator before applying the leather paint. Then use a sealer. Angelus has the stuff. Otherwise the paint won't take, or it will flake on being flexed etc...Perhaps you already know that...


Worry not. Have been painting bags for a while.


----------



## Sunshine mama

azure5 said:


> Yer, I was only using a metaphor re museum.
> But to some you must keep vintage only as it was intended, and I don't live in a timewarp.
> There's a very helpful site on vintage, but the posters all have a horror of customisation or alteration. I don't get it.
> The bags will DIE if not used. They're various shades of brown and not fashionable shapes at all.
> 
> I have to do something with them to inject new life.
> As Keynes said, 'in the long run we're all dead'. LOL
> So we have to engage with life, not run towards the past.
> I don't mind museums but I don't want to live in one.
> 
> Been keeping screenshots for inspiration. I think Gucci lately has it nailed with in-house customisation.
> 
> I love the fluro stripes and dots etc on something otherwise quite moribund.
> Change is the only constant. I do have some bags that I keep in original condition, but they're classics.
> These Morabito bags are oddities. But I will overcome.
> 
> Watercolour papillon sounds terrific.
> Please post the papillon when it's done. Maybe start a customisation thread?
> My Morabito won't belong there if in the LV thread...but maybe in a general thread?


Worry not. I knew it was a metaphor,  and I was simply mirroring your comment.


----------



## azure5

Sunshine mama said:


> Worry not. Have been painting bags for a while.



Good for you!!! I've got all the equipment but making the first move and actually doing it...I'm _intimidated. _LOL!
I just don't want to make a mistake...but mistakes are inevitable.
And I saw on another thread someone who had accidentally bought a bag in brown, a quilted Versace. Now I'm not a fan of Versace but that bag is a work of art. Everyone encouraged her to look at changing her wardrobe instead of changing the bag and that's what she's doing! So with error sometimes comes a creative spark.
I think with brand loyalty and consumption in general we tend to lose our creative confidence.
The reason I like vintage is for the quality. Even if I get some bags cheaply, then I fret that I shouldn't be doing this to the bag.
Chill pill needed! Thanks for the info!
 LOL


----------



## azure5

leechiyong said:


> I’m confused; stickers on MWT bags are physically printed on the bag, but called stickers in the design process.  Are you suggest people use actual stickers instead?



Yes I am! Create your own even! Break away from the everyday!


----------



## countryroad

I think mono in any material is obnoxious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

countryroad said:


> I think mono in any material is obnoxious.


Yeah! I agree.
I still love it.
My unpopular opinion: 
Even obnoxious looks have a place in fashion IMO.
Sometimes  loud yelling is crucial to be heard I suppose.


----------



## countryroad

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! I agree.
> I still love it.
> Even obnoxious looks have a place in fashion IMO. Just like an obnoxious Birkin.


True! Each to their own. I own a few pieces that others think is horrendous..


----------



## Sunshine mama

countryroad said:


> True! Each to their own. I own a few pieces that others think is horrendous..


Me too!!
Fashion----> boring if everything = plain, calm, and quiet. Of course there's a place for this too. I have some super non obnoxious bags I use very often, and I'm just as proud to use those too. They're all my babies.


----------



## azure5

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too!!
> Fashion----> boring if everything = plain, calm, and quiet. Of course there's a place for this too. I have some super non obnoxious bags I use very often, and I'm just as proud to use those too. They're all my babies.



Yes horses for courses. Some days are more nondescript and others are more flamboyant.

I've even got some strands of pearls. What a cliche, but Chanel showed how you can break the rules if you have flair.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

azure5 said:


> fanny has a different meaning in Australia. Don't ask me to explain.


And in England.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

Ok here I go:
I hate the Chanel classic flap. For me, it's a Granny bag. Maybe because my Granny had one when I was growing up. I have the Reissue, black with ruthenium, it's much more me. I detest twilly's, key charms, neverfulls, animation and denim.
I love streetwear, so I can't wear twilly's with streetwear!!!
Nor would I wear twilly's with my corporate dress for the law firm.
Even when I dress like a lady, I still detest them.
I detest them the Birkin and Kelly. Plus I heard they damage the handles (I've no idea how true that is).
Twilly's just urk my soul.
Key charms and animation are too juvenile for me. 
Those neverfull straps make me sick, they hurt!!! Why does everyone want to carry their MacBook in this uncomfortable bag with no zip in rainy England? It's raining right now in London lol!
The denim, well it's just ugly. 
I hate that everyone says the Speedy 35 is the size of luggage as if their luggage has ever been that size. The Speedy 35 is slightly smaller than the Noe GM or should I say it holds slightly less for me. This means it's probably smaller than the stupid Neverfull MM that everyone must-have. Lord, it makes no sense!
The Speedy 30 can't even carry the GM agenda. It can't fit through the opening of the Speedy 30 so I had to buy the 35 so I could take my GM agenda to work. Before long I ended up with the 25, 30 and 35 lol!
I have duplicates of bags that I love because I know I will wear them to death. But for love of all thats good, why does everyone need ALL of the Chanel classic flaps in EVERY colour???
Chanel has other bags but I guess they have to stick to the uniformed luxury handbag collection, display them behind glass and never use them.
I hate to see people not using their bags, displaying them in sunlight and complaining about sun damage. Why do they think they were given dustbags. One youtuber said "these bags are terrible because they collect so much dust" 
I absolutely hate when they inspect the bag for any little tiny crease in the leather and post a picture where all you can see is natural leather creasing. And what's worse is the audience encourages it by telling them it should be perfect for that amount of money. Then they all attack the few people who explain that leather is skin, no piece is identical and leather creases naturally.

Ooooh I feel better getting that off my chest in this safe place. I know it's not popular but I feel so much better.....feel free to have a go at my favorite bags. I love that we are all different and love different things.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

countryroad said:


> I think mono in any material is obnoxious.



I agree, even though the bulk of my collection is monogram. I have some more subtle luxury bags for the days I'm not feeling like being loud. I've only bought low-key bags in the past year.


----------



## sunnydaye

Not a fan of DA and those monos with graffiti
i find leather to be quite heavy but the epi is so pretty but heavy so i rarely use it
LV twist bag is kinda ugly.. =D


----------



## Raspberry

Damier isn’t “under the radar.”

A removable strap isn’t ever a selling feature to me. I don’t have a clutch life and I really don’t know anyone who does. Even if I had a clutch life, I’m not going to the Oscars with a monogram Felicie or a Pochette Métis.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

MulberryHeaux said:


> Ok here I go:
> I hate the Chanel classic flap. For me, it's a Granny bag. Maybe because my Granny had one when I was growing up. I have the Reissue, black with ruthenium, it's much more me. I detest twilly's, key charms, neverfulls, animation and denim.
> I love streetwear, so I can't wear twilly's with streetwear!!!
> Nor would I wear twilly's with my corporate dress for the law firm.
> Even when I dress like a lady, I still detest them.
> I detest them the Birkin and Kelly. Plus I heard they damage the handles (I've no idea how true that is).
> Twilly's just urk my soul.
> Key charms and animation are too juvenile for me.
> Those neverfull straps make me sick, they hurt!!! Why does everyone want to carry their MacBook in this uncomfortable bag with no zip in rainy England? It's raining right now in London lol!
> The denim, well it's just ugly.
> I hate that everyone says the Speedy 35 is the size of luggage as if their luggage has ever been that size. The Speedy 35 is slightly smaller than the Noe GM or should I say it holds slightly less for me. This means it's probably smaller than the stupid Neverfull MM that everyone must-have. Lord, it makes no sense!
> The Speedy 30 can't even carry the GM agenda. It can't fit through the opening of the Speedy 30 so I had to buy the 35 so I could take my GM agenda to work. Before long I ended up with the 25, 30 and 35 lol!
> I have duplicates of bags that I love because I know I will wear them to death. But for love of all thats good, why does everyone need ALL of the Chanel classic flaps in EVERY colour???
> Chanel has other bags but I guess they have to stick to the uniformed luxury handbag collection, display them behind glass and never use them.
> I hate to see people not using their bags, displaying them in sunlight and complaining about sun damage. Why do they think they were given dustbags. One youtuber said "these bags are terrible because they collect so much dust"
> I absolutely hate when they inspect the bag for any little tiny crease in the leather and post a picture where all you can see is natural leather creasing. And what's worse is the audience encourages it by telling them it should be perfect for that amount of money. Then they all attack the few people who explain that leather is skin, no piece is identical and leather creases naturally.
> 
> Ooooh I feel better getting that off my chest in this safe place. I know it's not popular but I feel so much better.....feel free to have a go at my favorite bags. I love that we are all different and love different things.



I just realised, the original poster asked about unpopular LV opinions and I just let it rip......Chanel flap this, and Neverful that, Birkin smirkin, Kelly welly....it's clearly been contained for a while and all I saw was "unpopular opinion" and went ham.....it felt soooo good though


----------



## Christofle

paula3boys said:


> Using slgs does the same thing. Buyers have been happy with every bag that I have sold and said they looked brand new. I don't let anything roll around at the bottom of my bag. I have pens/lipsticks inside pouches. However, even the insides of those pouches don't have marks. I just don't understand some preloved items I see with so many marks inside. I don't necessarily baby my items, but I don't let small hands near my bags (when I had little kids) or just throw items inside without a care in the world either


Life happens! I put my over the ear headphones in speedy once and the leather transferred dark marks all over the red lining. I usually remembered to put them in a dust bag but forgot once.


----------



## OCMomof3

Too much complaining about the Neverfull. I'm not sure what gets some people so fired up about what is, basically, just a tote bag. It's such an uncomplicated, inoffensive design. It's seen all over because it is so useful. Why the hate?


----------



## Jazzyjove

Prolly alone on this but 

I don’t baby my bags. I use & abuse abuse abuse & buy again when I want .. new and/or preloved.


----------



## Cocobeans12

paula3boys said:


> Using slgs does the same thing. Buyers have been happy with every bag that I have sold and said they looked brand new. I don't let anything roll around at the bottom of my bag. I have pens/lipsticks inside pouches. However, even the insides of those pouches don't have marks. I just don't understand some preloved items I see with so many marks inside. I don't necessarily baby my items, but I don't let small hands near my bags (when I had little kids) or just throw items inside without a care in the world either


I am the same. If I don't have an insert, I'm just careful. My lipstick is in a lipstick case if it's a small bag that cannot fit my make up case. I never throw a pen in my bag unless it's in another pouch. My bags are all in pristine condition and I keep receipts, tags, cards, everything. I dont understand how Fashionphile will have an LV or a Loewe for $2500 and it comes with dust bag and strap. Where the heck are all the other things? I keep boxes and bows too. Something that expensive needs everything to be resold. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## paula3boys

Cocobeans12 said:


> I am the same. If I don't have an insert, I'm just careful. My lipstick is in a lipstick case if it's a small bag that cannot fit my make up case. I never throw a pen in my bag unless it's in another pouch. My bags are all in pristine condition and I keep receipts, tags, cards, everything. I dont understand how Fashionphile will have an LV or a Loewe for $2500 and it comes with dust bag and strap. Where the heck are all the other things? I keep boxes and bows too. Something that expensive needs everything to be resold. But that's just my opinion.


I keep the receipts, tags/cards, and boxes/bows as well. I do that for contemporary or lux brands. The people I resell to (if I do) are very happy to get all of those things. It is the next best thing to buying brand new from the store themselves. Plus with the new IRS rules on various platforms, you need receipts to show if you end up selling at a loss.


----------



## ChanelFan29

paula3boys said:


> I keep the receipts, tags/cards, and boxes/bows as well. I do that for contemporary or lux brands. The people I resell to (if I do) are very happy to get all of those things. It is the next best thing to buying brand new from the store themselves. Plus with the new IRS rules on various platforms, you need receipts to show if you end up selling at a loss.



That is really annoying about those new tax rules.  Do you happen to know if it's only for a certain amount or is it for any?


----------



## paula3boys

ChanelFan29 said:


> That is really annoying about those new tax rules.  Do you happen to know if it's only for a certain amount or is it for any?


If you sell $600 or more (total, so that can be cumulative or in 1 sale) you will get a 1099 from the platform (PayPal, Venmo, etc. I heard Mercari and Poshmark also). If you need to prove that you sold your items at a loss, you will need a receipt for the original purchase, receipt for how much you sold it for, and receipt for how much it cost you to ship the item (for example: envelopes/packing material PLUS receipt for postage to ship it).

I am not a reseller. I only sold some things that I no longer use. This seems like a freaking headache to me so I'd rather donate/gift (new items I change my mind on). Are they going to tax our yard sale next? We already paid tax on the items we have so it is silly to tax again when we sell it. It is crazy to go from only reporting if it is 200 transactions AND $20,000 to just $600.


----------



## BleuSaphir

LV should have NEVER discontinued the Sofia Coppola speedy bag!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

BleuSaphir said:


> LV should have NEVER discontinued the Sofia Coppola speedy bag!


I completely agree with you and would love to see a revival. However, I think that would make it a popular opinion then as opposed to an unpopular one?


----------



## BleuSaphir

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I completely agree with you and would love to see a revival. However, I think that would make it a popular opinion then as opposed to an unpopular one?


I actually would like to see it reissue. Maybe update the straps to allow crossbody. or longer length for shoulder wear. That would be so ideal for me!


----------



## mewwwie

Well let me start with probably the biggest one  I don't think the pochette metis is an attractive bag and the reverse mono print is the worst version.

The bicolor oversize monogram empreinte leather is tacky in a bad way. Especially the new season's bags with the embroidery, but I don't think the embroidery being ugly is an unpopular opinion... it already looks dated.

Lastly, the animations are just... No.


----------



## axlm

BleuSaphir said:


> LV should have NEVER discontinued the Sofia Coppola speedy bag!



That bag was wonderful. I purchased one pre loved, and ended up selling because the navy didn't work for me. But the leather and construction was so amazing! People used to say it was close to Hermes quality.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I don’t think DE and DA prints are as under the radar as many seem to believe. Just my unpopular opinion


----------



## girl_chill

I like the thinner, pliable canvas on the everyday SLGs. These are lighter, thinner to carry. I only started using these and I guess only time will tell if these hold up with age and the daily beating. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

girl_chill said:


> I like the thinner, pliable canvas on the everyday SLGs. These are lighter, thinner to carry. I only started using these and I guess only time will tell if these hold up with age and the daily beating. Fingers crossed.


I like the thinner pliable canvas too.
I have a vintage bag from the 80s from my mom, and I don't like how stiff the canvas is.


----------



## Hammerice22

It's annoying when resellers buy all the bags up then post them on their IG account FOR SALE.... why buy things you don't want so others who want those items can find and buy them.


----------



## LVovely

Hammerice22 said:


> It's annoying when resellers buy all the bags up then post them on their IG account FOR SALE.... why buy things you don't want so others who want those items can find and buy them.


I guess there‘s good money to be made in this business. I don‘t like it either


----------



## Loriad

Hammerice22 said:


> It's annoying when resellers buy all the bags up then post them on their IG account FOR SALE.... why buy things you don't want so others who want those items can find and buy them.


I agree. This is why I return things I'm not happy with rather than reselling, so someone who has been stalking it can get their hands on it directly from LV.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Just how useful can a key pouch be? And why are people losing their minds over a toiletry pouch?


----------



## paula3boys

Hammerice22 said:


> It's annoying when resellers buy all the bags up then post them on their IG account FOR SALE.... why buy things you don't want so others who want those items can find and buy them.


I think that this is actually a popular opinion!


----------



## lemondln

Lots of people love leather goods, but I found out leather bags are heavy, I only like canvas now.


----------



## paula3boys

lemondln said:


> Lots of people love leather goods, but I found out leather bags are heavy, I only like canvas now.


Ditto. I admire leather bags from afar, but my shoulder just can't carry the weight


----------



## BoyLovesBags

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today.
> 
> A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others.
> 
> For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin.
> 
> I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me
> 
> So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us



I am a male and I must say that a bag like the Neverfull manages to be both aesthetically pleasing and also has a workhorse quality that I particularly appreciate. I do not own one, but I would definitely enjoy seeing the men's division of Louis Vuitton creating a more sober, restrained, everyday bag for those men (or women!) who do not like the Monogram or the Neverfull proportions.


----------



## azure5

lemondln said:


> 1st, I love the look of the chain strap, but I don't like carrying it. The chain is so uncomfortable due to the weight, also digs into my shoulder
> 
> 
> 2nd, I don't like flap bags, since the hype of PM, I bought Coach cassie to try, I found out I don't like opening the flap every time I have to get in and out(I sold my customized Cassie 19).
> I just like the simple drawstring or zipper closure because most of the time I just leave it open but close to my body.



Me too on the flap, indeed on anything that takes a long time to open. For this reason the Alma PM is just annoying. 2 zips not one? My Celine is easy, with one zip and a pull so you can do it in one motion. Plus I've added a fur pom pom so I can grab the zip easily.

I love the shape of the PM bag it's got an undeniable elegance. But for everyday use as a supposed "workhorse", it's annoying the heck out of me. (The horse waits in the stable for the driver to get their act together...basically).


----------



## TresGriffin

I don't care for the fact that most things in the men's line are only available in some combination of black and gray, with blue peppered in occasionally. Not that I dislike Damier Graphite and Monogram Eclipse, but I also love brown.  I wish there were more men's items available in classic Monogram and Damier Ebene.  And make brown an available color for Epi and Taiga as well.


----------



## TresGriffin

hillaryhath said:


> It kinda pisses me off that a lot of the mens stuff isn't considered unisex.
> 
> I'm Ride-or-Die Macassar fan and I like a lot of other men's accessories and bags.  Pretty much an equal amount between mens stuff and women's.


On the flip side, why is the Zippy Wallet not marketed as a unisex item? Every other brand that makes a long wallet with a zip closure for men is accordion style, so why can't LV follow suit?


----------



## BoyLovesBags

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just a fun discussion thread (not meant to offend anyone!) idea that came into my head today.
> 
> A very close friend and I had a long discussion on LV today, and we found that we both hold two (fairly strong and opposing) opinions that are mostly not shared by others.
> 
> For her, she really dislikes the monogram canvas because she thinks it’s too showy (I don’t agree , since almost all my LV is mono) and in your face. Her personal preference is Damier Azur, since she is also quite fair and it looks nice against her skin.
> 
> I don’t feel strongly about the material (canvas/leather, which print etc) but I really don’t like the Neverfull, I know it’s an iconic bag but I hate the fact that it doesn’t have a zip and also that it has become so ubiquitous (I guess I just like being a “special snowflake” type who has stuff that is different from the rest). She actually has a DA NF, so she disagrees with me
> 
> So after our spirited (but all in good fun) discussion I thought I’d open it up to the community - also it will be interesting to see if the “unpopularity” of our opinions is really true or if we will find many people to agree with us



I think it would be interesting to know how old is LV's mens line of bags. Some people think that a bag and a man are mutually exclusive, but I couldn't disagree more.

The work of Marc Jacobs for Louis Vuitton strikes me as over-the-top and consciously flashy, yet unmistakably gorgeous. Does anyone know if he tried to include a bit of that flash in LV's mens line?


----------



## boyoverboard

TresGriffin said:


> On the flip side, why is the Zippy Wallet not marketed as a unisex item? Every other brand that makes a long wallet with a zip closure for men is accordion style, so why can't LV follow suit?


Not only is it not marketed as unisex, but when I tried to buy a Zippy Compact I was actually told “it’s from the women’s line” (and it wasn’t even the accordion style model, it was the original one that opened flat!) Their approach is bizarre, sometimes. I’ve seen that other brands like Gucci have a selection of items they market as “Mx”, which is supposed to be suitable for any gender. Personally, I think people would be quite capable of choosing what they wanted to buy without any gender specific labelling. It’s really quite unnecessary now. No one should need someone else to tell them what kind of bag or accessory they should be using.


----------



## l.ch.

Please don’t kill me…. I don’t like the MPA…. (runs to hide)


----------



## chilipepper_96

Steven Sprouse collection is ugly.


----------



## Jaime

I don't get the popularity and appeal of the pochette metis.. I find it visually unappealing in all materials but it's so expensive, especially with the recent increase, but yet so popular. I don't get it.

Have looked at it several times based on the raves and that it's a "classic", the bag to have. But I just can't like anything about it.


----------



## grayeyes043

Jaime said:


> I don't get the popularity and appeal of the pochette metis.. I find it visually unappealing in all materials but it's so expensive, especially with the recent increase, but yet so popular. I don't get it.
> 
> Have looked at it several times based on the raves and that it's a "classic", the bag to have. But I just can't like anything about it.


 I have the exact same thoughts about the alma and speedy


----------



## OCMomof3

I don't like Reverse Monogram, giant prints, or animation.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

For the OP, I'm not a fan of the Neverful OR monogram! I love the damier print and epi and empriente leathers.  I get the impression epi isn't super popular but I had a Mandara and that baby was a workhorse!  I stupidly sold it and can't find one but I have patience and the one for me will show up sooner or later!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I’m not a fan of the treated leather used on ebene. It time to switch them for the former cuir Ombre.


----------



## DaisyM

I don’t give a hoot how many people carry the same bag I have. Neverfulls for all! Lol


----------



## chilipepper_96

DA and DE are NOT low key. If you truly want something low key, just go for epi or brands like The Row or Delvaux.


----------



## Peacock999

My unpopular opinion is that I just don't like LV. Maybe it is the color scheme.


----------



## Jaime

Peacock999 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I just don't like LV. Maybe it is the color scheme.



Yet you're on the LV subforum...


----------



## Sibelle

I don´t really like any of the LV seasonal collections, especially the summer collections. I understand that they are nice to look at, but they would just look silly on me.


----------



## lemondln

Peacock999 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I just don't like LV. Maybe it is the color scheme.





I think you are too young yet. I did not like LV until I reach 30s. Then I fell in love with LV crazily


----------



## lemondln

Sibelle said:


> I don´t really like any of the LV seasonal collections, especially the summer collections. I understand that they are nice to look at, but they would just look silly on me.




I like seasonal collections, especially SS,  but barely buy, as the color goes out of trend super fast, 1-2 months later, they are like years ago.(i.e. tiger/leopard prints, stripes, big flowers)


----------



## Havanese 28

That the older LV canvas bags were superior in quality and design than the offering in the last decade


----------



## Sunshine mama

I don't want to be nice to the snooty SAs or CAs.  
And I want to show them the wrath of Sunshine Mama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> I like seasonal collections, especially SS,  but barely buy, as the color goes out of trend super fast, 1-2 months later, they are like years ago.(i.e. tiger/leopard prints, stripes, big flowers)


Except for BTP pink and yellow items!! Because we have them!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

lemondln said:


> I think you are too young yet. I did not like LV until I reach 30s. Then I fell in love with LV crazily


Same.  I hated it actually and didn’t even consider it until I was 38.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't want to be nice to the snooty SAs or CAs.
> And I want to show them the wrath of Sunshine Mama!




Love the wrath of Sunshine Mama!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Except for BTP pink and yellow items!! Because we have them!




Haha I love BTP too haha

BTP is so magic, so pretty and don't feel seasonal at all


----------



## lemondln

HarlemBagLady said:


> Same.  I hated it actually and didn’t even consider it until I was 38.




I used to think LV is old lady's bag, now I am the old lady carrying LV and feel like still at 20s


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> I used to think LV is old lady's bag, now I am the old lady carrying LV and feel like still at 20s


Lol!!!


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> I used to think LV is old lady's bag, now I am the old lady carrying LV and feel like still at 20s



Hurray for us LV-carrying old ladies  .


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I hate the new colourful bags and slgs. Esepcially the bicolour and gradient colour that all the new releases seem to be. And they are so expensive. They look like combinations that school children designed.


----------



## lemondln

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I hate the new colourful bags and slgs. Esepcially the bicolour and gradient colour that all the new releases seem to be. And they are so expensive. They look like combinations that school children designed.




I don't like the bicolour  either, especially the black and white, reminds me of Black and white impermanence


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I have that they are doing Giant Sized Monogram on everything now.  As if mono was t already in your face.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

chilipepper_96 said:


> Just how useful can a key pouch be? And why are people losing their minds over a toiletry pouch?



Those people urk my soul going on and on about that damn toiletry 26!!!
They really, really lost their minds when they heard it was discontinued


----------



## MulberryHeaux

Whe


l.ch. said:


> Please don’t kill me…. I don’t like the MPA…. (runs to hide)


n
When I heard some on here refer to it as the scam bag I almost died


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

MulberryHeaux said:


> This was one of their most retarded moves. I'm holding out hope that they will one day come to their senses and reissue her so I can buy another one.


At least you have one… I would love to get my grubby lil paws on my first! So missed out the first time round and I never got over it. Sigh.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> At least you have one… I would love to get my grubby lil paws on my first! So missed out the first time round and I never got over it. Sigh.


I've been stalking them on the resale sites.  They are pricey.


----------



## sassification

I dont understand the pricing, why does Mini pochette cost $1000 but Cosmetics pouch PM cost $780? I had sold my mini pochette because i simply dont use it, its too small..


----------



## purselovah91

MulberryHeaux said:


> This was one of their most retarded moves. I'm holding out hope that they will one day come to their senses and reissue her so I can buy another one.


Please reconsider your language.


----------



## beautycase

I hate the fabric straps!!


----------



## southlake01

The bright rainbow colors make the bags look like fakes to me. I saw a post on a FB group recently where someone complained that a coworker asked her where she bought her fake bag from (it was a brand new sunrise pastel OTG). She was mad. But I was not surprised.


----------



## GrippySocks

Hoo boy, everything I'm about to say is gonna get me beat up 

I only have a Diane so far because I actually don't like a lot of LV stuff. Love the brand, but I wish they'd focus more on classic designs and improving quality instead of tie-dye colors, impractical shapes, bizarre collabs, or sticking giant LV logos on everything. I hate fiddly closures and tiny handles, I don't like crossbodies, and I HATE chain straps. There's a few leather bags I do like but they either have those stupid chains or are too small for more than a wallet & keys. The Pochettes & Felicies are adorable, but they're so tiny they look like a little girl's purse. I don't care for totes or double straps either, and I think the reverse mono looks fake. And god I wish they'd bring back the Murakami Multicolor. That's the one flashy design I really love but I refuse to pay $2k for a used one covered in water marks and stains. I'm fully open to buying used, but a lot of people just don't take care of their bags and I'm not trying to buy a health hazard. 

Lastly- I love bag charms and I think all the little modifications people do to their bags are really neat and innovative. I'll see myself out now lol


----------



## southlake01

GrippySocks said:


> Love the brand, but I wish they'd focus more on classic designs and improving quality instead of tie-dye colors, impractical shapes, bizarre collabs, or sticking giant LV logos on everything.



100%


----------



## COCOLUVR

I hate the fact you have to stalk LV website for a bag you have been trying to buy for the last two years. And when it finally becomes available, the price has jumped by $900!!! But I think this might be a popular opinion rather than a unpopular one. This has made me give on up buying a few bags.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

COCOLUVR said:


> I hate the fact you have to stalk LV website for a bag you have been trying to buy for the last two years. And when it finally becomes available, the price has jumped by $900!!! But I think this might be a popular opinion rather than a unpopular one. This has made me give on up buying a few bags.


It’s like chasing an ice cream truck to whose prices go up every block  but you still want the ice cream???


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I think it's cheap when people add non-LV items to their LV bags (such as charms, chains, etc.). I only add authentic LV items to my bags because I spend a lot of money on my LV bags and I'm not going to cheapen it by buying a non-LV item to my bag.


----------



## southlake01

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think it's cheap when people add non-LV items to their LV bags (such as charms, chains, etc.). I only add authentic LV items to my bags because I spend a lot of money on my LV bags and I'm not going to cheapen it by buying a non-LV item to my bag.


Agree with this, although I think it potentially makes the bag look fake. Esp adding the large fake pearls as straps, I would think the whole bag was fake. I don't see the point in spending so much money on a bag only to then do significant alterations to it.


----------



## Ava758

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think it's cheap when people add non-LV items to their LV bags (such as charms, chains, etc.). I only add authentic LV items to my bags because I spend a lot of money on my LV bags and I'm not going to cheapen it by buying a non-LV item to my bag.



I have a totally opposite view. Lol. I don’t mind using non LV charms/straps. At this stage in my life I just can’t justify spending $300+ on a charm that’s going to get scratched the moment I use it, or could possibly fall off/be stolen off the bag. As for the straps, I’ve found a variety of high quality straps that allow me to maximize the versatility of my bags for a fraction of the cost of one LV strap. Some of these straps look better than LV’s straps (especially that hideous guitar strap they insist on adding to all their bags these days). I’d prefer to put the money towards a bag or SLG.


----------



## bubablu

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think it's cheap when people add non-LV items to their LV bags (such as charms, chains, etc.). I only add authentic LV items to my bags because I spend a lot of money on my LV bags and I'm not going to cheapen it by buying a non-LV item to my bag.


I'm totally a bag charm purist: charms have to be the same bag's brand. No mixing for me, lol. (I.e. No rodeo on a Dior book tote, as I saw some days ago).


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I think I’m one of the few but I don’t like using non-LV straps on my bags. I think it’s great to have options especially if you need a different length but it’s not for me.


----------



## Candace30

Love_N_Lune said:


> I think I’m one of the few but I don’t like using non-LV straps on my bags. I think it’s great to have options especially if you need a different length but it’s not for me.



I agree! I recently purchased a leather strap from Dress Up Your Purse after seeing all the raves on YouTube (and have also purchased from Mautto in the past), and was dismayed at how cheap they felt compared to LV straps. I imagine there must be a company who makes good quality straps but I don't want to risk it anymore, especially because most of them have a return fee or don't take returns at all.


----------



## Jaime

I'm the same with straps. I'd rather use LV ones. And I also like the guitar straps but I'd prefer them as an option rather than coming with certain styles. I'd love to be able to buy a few separately and get leather ones on with the bags themselves.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Jaime said:


> I'm the same with straps. I'd rather use LV ones. And I also like the guitar straps but I'd prefer them as an option rather than coming with certain styles. I'd love to be able to buy a few separately and get leather ones on with the bags themselves.


Or Gucci’s current approach of providing a leather and guitar strap with bags! (Although this would mean more $ so maybe I don’t actually want LV to do this…)


----------



## ingenieux00

Super unpopular opinion but I think buying all your LV in one color and pattern (like traditional mono) so that everything matches is tacky.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Ooohh, the bag charm debate. I see both sides to this debate. Actually, I guess three. 1. Absolute No 2. Authentic Charm only 3. Everything is fair game. To me I feel like we can all get along. I can’t do the bag charm thing but I can’t hate on people for doing this option. As for the authentic charm only or all is okay. I look at it like this, I am not always going to like my friend’s boyfriends or mates. So, as long as I am not sleeping with them, who cares, right? LOL to each it’s own.


----------



## ezp

Bags are to be used, not coveted. 

I don't understand selling bags. Maybe it is because I have only a few (six?) and each of them holds a special memory for me - when I bought it and where and the occasion.


----------



## lemondln

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think it's cheap when people add non-LV items to their LV bags (such as charms, chains, etc.). I only add authentic LV items to my bags because I spend a lot of money on my LV bags and I'm not going to cheapen it by buying a non-LV item to my bag.




Actually, I hope people think my LV bag is fake, haha, so that they won't steal my stuff from my bag.


----------



## saminaah

I know I’m definitely the minority but I just don’t like the speedy  . I know so many love it and rock it but it’s not for me.


----------



## southlake01

saminaah said:


> I know I’m definitely the minority but I just don’t like the speedy  . I know so many love it and rock it but it’s not for me.


This used to be me, until I saw the Speedy 20. Love the 20, still don't care for the other sizes


----------



## Chagall

I don’t like the huge LV’s they are putting on the front of many of the new bag.


----------



## 07Daisy91

I don't understand why the Alma BB is recommended as one of the perfect starter bags. 
It can't fit anything due to it's small size, rigidity and awkward shape.
I like the dome shape but it's quite useless in such a tiny version!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

ezp said:


> Bags are to be used, not coveted.
> 
> I don't understand selling bags. Maybe it is because I have only a few (six?) and each of them holds a special memory for me - when I bought it and where and the occasion.


Highly agree!


----------



## paula3boys

Candace30 said:


> I agree! I recently purchased a leather strap from Dress Up Your Purse after seeing all the raves on YouTube (and have also purchased from Mautto in the past), and was dismayed at how cheap they felt compared to LV straps. I imagine there must be a company who makes good quality straps but I don't want to risk it anymore, especially because most of them have a return fee or don't take returns at all.


mcraftleather on Etsy makes the best non-LV straps and the leather quality feels/looks the same as LV IMO. While I don't feel like paying $400-800 for a single strap at LV, I also don't want something that looks/feels cheap. 

I have had a bandeau and bag charm fall off (or get taken off when I wasn't looking) my bags so I won't spend LV kind of money on them anymore. I actually only have a couple bag charms now- a couple leather tassels that look like LV leather and a couple Laduree charms (however, I don't even use any of them and let my bags go bare).


----------



## ginanicoledo

07Daisy91 said:


> I don't understand why the Alma BB is recommended as one of the perfect starter bags.
> It can't fit anything due to it's small size, rigidity and awkward shape.
> I like the dome shape but it's quite useless in such a tiny version!


I’m surprised you feel this way! I guess it depends on what each person carries. The alma bb is the perfect size for me, I wouldn’t go any bigger.


----------



## ginanicoledo

I’m not a fan of the new colorful bags they’ve been releasing, while the canvas selection has been lacking. Would love to see the Croisette in monogram be released!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

ginanicoledo said:


> I’m surprised you feel this way! I guess it depends on what each person carries. The alma bb is the perfect size for me, I wouldn’t go any bigger.


Although I do agree that the Alma BB is a very small, odd shaped bag, I still love it and use it on the weekends so I don't have to carry my larger bags like I do during the work week. Works really well as it transitions from day to night, and especially when you take the strap off.

I plan on taking this bag to my trip to Europe in July. I want something smaller and easier to carry since we'll most likely be walking a lot and it has easy access.


----------



## southlake01

ezp said:


> Bags are to be used, not coveted.
> 
> I don't understand selling bags. Maybe it is because I have only a few (six?) and each of them holds a special memory for me - when I bought it and where and the occasion.



I used my Neverfull for close to 5 years. Exclusively. After 5 years, I was OVER it. It was annoying. The straps dug into my shoulders. It was well-used and there was no point in saving a well-used bag that now annoyed me and I didn't plan on using again. I sold it to Fashionphile and have no regrets! I'm also a minimalist and don't keep extra junk and clutter that I don't use and don't need sitting around my house or closet, so selling stuff (or donating) is par for the course for me.


----------



## gimme_purses

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think it's cheap when people add non-LV items to their LV bags (such as charms, chains, etc.). I only add authentic LV items to my bags because I spend a lot of money on my LV bags and I'm not going to cheapen it by buying a non-LV item to my bag.


Even worse is when the YT’ers or influencers continue pushing the non-LV chains.


----------



## boo1980

Not a fan of top handle bags without long strap, it's hard to use the toilet when at the mall and I would never set my LV or any bag on the dirty floor


----------



## gimme_purses

boo1980 said:


> Not a fan of top handle bags without long strap, it's hard to use the toilet when at the mall and I would never set my LV or any bag on the dirty floor


I usually get a bit of toilet paper or an extra seat cover, and lay it against the door hook so it’s not directly touching anything, place my bag there, then go about my business.


----------



## ezp

southlake01 said:


> I used my Neverfull for close to 5 years. Exclusively. After 5 years, I was OVER it. It was annoying. The straps dug into my shoulders. It was well-used and there was no point in saving a well-used bag that now annoyed me and I didn't plan on using again. I sold it to Fashionphile and have no regrets! I'm also a minimalist and don't keep extra junk and clutter that I don't use and don't need sitting around my house or closet, so selling stuff (or donating) is par for the course for me.


Fair enough.  Annoying things should go.  I have filled bags of stuff (all fine quality) to thredUP to do the same.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

07Daisy91 said:


> I don't understand why the Alma BB is recommended as one of the perfect starter bags.
> It can't fit anything due to it's small size, rigidity and awkward shape.
> I like the dome shape but it's quite useless in such a tiny version!





Mid Century Gal said:


> Although I do agree that the Alma BB is a very small, odd shaped bag, I still love it and use it on the weekends so I don't have to carry my larger bags like I do during the work week. Works really well as it transitions from day to night, and especially when you take the strap off.
> 
> I plan on taking this bag to my trip to Europe in July. I want something smaller and easier to carry since we'll most likely be walking a lot and it has easy access.



I don’t use it as an everyday bag. But  its perfect for going out to eat.  I used it last night and it’s big enough for the bare necessities and even fit my mini umbrella which is a major plus for me.


----------



## poleneceline

For me, LV classic handbags are boring or outdated, and the new designs can't shake the reputation of LV's quality issues these days.


----------



## waterlily112

Mid Century Gal said:


> Although I do agree that the Alma BB is a very small, odd shaped bag, I still love it and use it on the weekends so I don't have to carry my larger bags like I do during the work week. Works really well as it transitions from day to night, and especially when you take the strap off.
> 
> I plan on taking this bag to my trip to Europe in July. I want something smaller and easier to carry since we'll most likely be walking a lot and it has easy access.



My friend always bring alma bb with her when traveling abroad since it has a lock so she feels much safer going to crowded, tourist spots. Never had anything stolen by the pickpocketers.


----------



## trilby

I never liked the look of Epi leather; it seemed weirdly shiny and plastic-y. Then for whatever reason, a few years I decided to buy a preloved Petit Noe. One touch and I fell in love. It’s a bag from 1993, and the leather is just smooshy enough. And it apparently wears like iron, with no concerns about babying vaccheta.

So now I love Epi leather.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

The Alma BB is not a crossbody bag and I wish everyone would stop lying saying that it is.  It looks and feel awkward on the body when worn that way.  Additionally, the placement of the strap was design mistake and it make the handles look a little weird when it’s on.  Top handle only unless it’s an emergency where I need to be handsfree.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

On the Go, a NO NO for me.


----------



## VintageAndVino

That’s not “patina.” That’s dirt.


----------



## Venice04

Chagall said:


> I don’t like the huge LV’s they are putting on the front of many of the new bag.


I don't care for that either.


----------



## Venice04

BleuSaphir said:


> LV should have NEVER discontinued the Sofia Coppola speedy bag!


I agree wholeheartedly! I believe it was the classiest bag LV ever sold. I am hanging on to mine.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I miss the collaborations LV used to have and the edginess of the bags. I am getting bored with the giant LV logo and it seems LV is losing its creativity for new designs. Pieces are being introduced and discontinued so quickly it’s hard to even get excited about something.


----------



## Chagall

boo1980 said:


> Not a fan of top handle bags without long strap, it's hard to use the toilet when at the mall and I would never set my LV or any bag on the dirty floor


My biggest fear is entering a cubicle and seeing there is no hook whatsoever to hang my bag on. Well she is not going on the floor.  So she stays on me.


----------



## COCOLUVR

trilby said:


> I never liked the look of Epi leather; it seemed weirdly shiny and plastic-y. Then for whatever reason, a few years I decided to buy a preloved Petit Noe. One touch and I fell in love. It’s a bag from 1993, and the leather is just smooshy enough. And it apparently wears like iron, with no concerns about babying vaccheta.
> 
> So now I love Epi leather.


I have this bag too and the best way to describe the bag is “having a backbone”. LOL It’s always erect and doesn’t lose it’s shape. I am hopping big bags come back so I can start using the St Jacques shopping bag again. It doesn’t lose it’s shape either.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Venice04 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly! I believe it was the classiest bag LV ever sold. I am hanging on to mine.


They have the smaller version now but I believe the name has changed. I guess since Marc Jacobs is no longer designing for LV so when they updated the bag they didn’t keep the name?


----------



## COCOLUVR

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I miss the collaborations LV used to have and the edginess of the bags. I am getting bored with the giant LV logo and it seems LV is losing its creativity for new designs. Pieces are being introduced and discontinued so quickly it’s hard to even get excited about something.


I feel like the collabs they have been doing lately is with celebrity endorsements rather than designer collabs. I hated the “artistic” collab with the classic paintings. I am sure there were a lot of fans of this but it felt weird to me. But who cares what I think. To each his or her own. If we all liked the same things, life would be boring. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

VintageAndVino said:


> That’s not “patina.” That’s dirt.


Some bags looks better with darker handles. I like my mini speedy this color than how I got it in the 90ties. It’s more like a tan than dirt. But yes, on some leather portions, it is dirt.


----------



## VintageAndVino

COCOLUVR said:


> Some bags looks better with darker handles.


Yes, 100%, I think actual deep patina is lovely. I’m just saying what some folks call “patina” is just them needing to wash their hands more. Lol.


----------



## COCOLUVR

VintageAndVino said:


> Yes, 100%, I think actual deep patina is lovely. I’m just saying what some folks call “patina” is just them needing to wash their hands more. Lol.


Yes me with my Manhattan pm bag. LOL


----------



## iamthecutest

COCOLUVR said:


> I have this bag too and the best way to describe the bag is “having a backbone”. LOL It’s always erect and doesn’t lose it’s shape. I am hopping big bags come back so I can start using the St Jacques shopping bag again. It doesn’t lose it’s shape either.


Big bags ARE back, and besides that, a big bag is never really out of style.  I would never NOT carry a big bag just because there was a mini bag trend for instance.  If you care about that sort of thing, think about the odds of someone seeing you with a big handbag and thinking to themselves..."wow, she should be carrying a small one"!  Astronomically low.


----------



## COCOLUVR

iamthecutest said:


> Big bags ARE back, and besides that, a big bag is never really out of style.  I would never NOT carry a big bag just because there was a mini bag trend for instance.  If you care about that sort of thing, think about the odds of someone seeing you with a big handbag and thinking to themselves..."wow, she should be carrying a small one"!  Astronomically low.


Actually because of covid I have been carrying small purses and when I said I want big bags to be back I meant I want things to go back to normal. I should have been clear with that. I am old so I could careless what is in style.


----------



## ILBagLady

Regarding the in-store experience: LV, you’ll get more sales with good customer service than judgy SA’s. Especially when the prospective customer is WEARING a LV bag!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Each season I don't think it can get worse, yet each season I'm proven wrong. 
More neutrals, in particular shades like Caramel and Earth in empreinte leather.
Kinda late to be releasing the Mini Pochette Metis with larger bags making a return after the mini + micro bag trend. Maybe selling less will mean they can keep up with demand to meet customer satisfaction OR meet quality standards?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

COCOLUVR said:


> I feel like the collabs they have been doing lately is with celebrity endorsements rather than designer collabs. I hated the “artistic” collab with the classic paintings. I am sure there were a lot of fans of this but it felt weird to me. But who cares what I think. To each his or her own. If we all liked the same things, life would be boring. LOL


I was really turned off by the Fornasetti collab. And yes I disliked the the Jeff Koons collection as well….


----------



## Tangey88

About to buy my first piece, any it’s a my world tour speedy (hopefully).

my unpopular opinion is that I’m going all out with the stickers - it does symbolise the journey of my honeymoon as it’s an anniversary present, but from what I see on here most people like to keep it as minimal as possible.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Tangey88 said:


> About to buy my first piece, any it’s a my world tour speedy (hopefully).
> 
> my unpopular opinion is that I’m going all out with the stickers - it does symbolise the journey of my honeymoon as it’s an anniversary present, but from what I see on here most people like to keep it as minimal as possible.


I love the fact that this piece will have so much sentimental value for you because of the symbolic meaning of the stickers you choose!  Don’t worry about other peoples opinion whe it comes to your personalized piece. If other people had the same inspiration as you do, they would do it too. Half of those people have no emotional attachment to those places depicted on the stickers so why would the pick them? They also probable want to resell as well. Yours will be a keeper, a real heirloom piece, as LV intended,  so you do you, designed by you for you.


----------



## Tangey88

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I love the fact that this piece will have so much sentimental value for you because of the symbolic meaning of the stickers you choose!  Don’t worry about other peoples opinion whe it comes to your personalized piece. If other people had the same inspiration as you do, they would do it too. Half of those people have no emotional attachment to those places depicted on the stickers so why would the pick them? They also probable want to resell as well. Yours will be a keeper, a real heirloom piece, as LV intended,  so you do you .



Thank you and I agree as well! I can see why people do it for resale but you’re right, mine is for keeps! I can’t wait to order it, hopefully we get in before any price increases!


----------



## Cinnamon718

I'm sick of the line ups to get in. There's no Covid to worry about anymore, and for god's sake, it's not a nightclub. Get over yourself LV. There are lots of other lux places to buy bags where you can just sashay right on in. You're not the only game in town.


----------



## DME

Cinnamon718 said:


> I'm sick of the line ups to get in. There's no Covid to worry about anymore, and for god's sake, it's not a nightclub. Get over yourself LV. There are lots of other lux places to buy bags where you can just sashay right on in. You're not the only game in town.



Ugh, they’ve been doing this since pre-COVID -- and I HATE it. Takes all the spontaneity out of shopping. And then they put added pressure on you to buy since they follow you around and want to show you things. God forbid you carry a Birkin in the store and all they want to do is sell you a Capucines. Um, no, if I wanted a Capucines instead of a Birkin I would have purchased one by now. (No offense to those who love them. I simply dislike the flap in the middle and find the bag overpriced for what it is.) Don’t EVEN get me started about the constant churn of limited editions where the waitlists are lengthy, but they take your money up front, and the increasingly inferior quality. My wallet is heading to those stores without a queue and with superior quality, thank you very much!


----------



## anachronism

I don't like anything in brown. And when I think of LV, I think of brown.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Cinnamon718 said:


> I'm sick of the line ups to get in. There's no Covid to worry about anymore, and for god's sake, it's not a nightclub. Get over yourself LV. There are lots of other lux places to buy bags where you can just sashay right on in. You're not the only game in town.


I agree. It's so inconvenient and I have stood in line for close to an hour before. And you finally get inside, and hardly anything is displayed. No monogram pieces at least. I guess they prefer it that way and only want their leather items to be displayed now. I honestly don't like their leather items and still only prefer their monogram pieces. But that's me.


----------



## Liberté

DME said:


> Ugh, they’ve been doing this since pre-COVID -- and I HATE it. Takes all the spontaneity out of shopping. And then they put added pressure on you to buy since they follow you around and want to show you things. God forbid you carry a Birkin in the store and all they want to do is sell you a Capucines. Um, no, if I wanted a Capucines instead of a Birkin I would have purchased one by now. (No offense to those who love them. I simply dislike the flap in the middle and find the bag overpriced for what it is.) Don’t EVEN get me started about the constant churn of limited editions where the waitlists are lengthy, but they take your money up front, and the increasingly inferior quality. My wallet is heading to those stores without a queue and with superior quality, thank you very much!


I stopped shopping there back then because of these two new policies mainly. LV is not a necessity, another way is possible. Just promise yourself to not buy anything if you have to prepay and not enter the store if there's a line. After a while you might even forget about LV and maybe even save money (unless you start going to one of those stores without lines...


----------



## meliss23

I love the rainbow new wave, it was my second ever designer purchase. I like how it matches literally anything colorful I wear.


----------



## bagsamplified

Tangey88 said:


> About to buy my first piece, any it’s a my world tour speedy (hopefully).
> 
> my unpopular opinion is that I’m going all out with the stickers - it does symbolise the journey of my honeymoon as it’s an anniversary present, but from what I see on here most people like to keep it as minimal as possible.


You should do all the stickers you want, especially for such a beautiful memory! Congratulations and very best wishes! PS: if I ever got a World Tour item I'd want as many stickers as possible, too!!


----------



## bagsamplified

anachronism said:


> I don't like anything in brown. And when I think of LV, I think of brown.


LOL this was me too til I saw the Daily Pouch in Rose leather and brown mono combo   I still wouldn't go all out brown though


----------



## anachronism

bagsamplified said:


> LOL this was me too til I saw the Daily Pouch in Rose leather and brown mono combo   I still wouldn't go all out brown though


Oooh pics? Maybe you can convert me LOL

Yeah I can't do the classic brown monogram or DE. I already have brown hair and brown eyes. I don't need brown bags to match.


----------



## bagsamplified

anachronism said:


> Oooh pics? Maybe you can convert me LOL
> 
> Yeah I can't do the classic brown monogram or DE. I already have brown hair and brown eyes. I don't need brown bags to match.


Lol I'm usually the same with black bags! 

Well, don't blame me if I convert you    this pouch absolutely glowed in store lighting. This is daylight but the brown is darker in the photo than in person. 

On the plus side, think of how we will probably save heaps of $$ from not wanting every traditional brown mono item!


----------



## anachronism

bagsamplified said:


> Lol I'm usually the same with black bags!
> 
> Well, don't blame me if I convert you    this pouch absolutely glowed in store lighting. This is daylight but the brown is darker in the photo than in person.
> 
> On the plus side, think of how we will probably save heaps of $$ from not wanting every traditional brown mono item!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442380


Aw I love the pink!!! It's not bad at all because it makes it more unique.   

LOL yeah I definitely don't want to collect all the traditional brown mono lmao. True - savings!


----------



## Sibelle

Although I have bought numerous bags and other LV items over the past 7 years, I am still treated as an unimportant customer and still don't have an SA. So I never have a chance to get the nice stuff  .


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Sibelle said:


> Although I have bought numerous bags and other LV items over the past 7 years, I am still treated as an unimportant customer and still don't have an SA. So I never have a chance to get the nice stuff  .


Try calling client services directly or emailing them. They tend to be very friendly and helpful in securing hard to find items. You can start developing a relationship that way?


----------



## BlackOrchid

In 2019 I went completely crazy for the Pochette Metis… I have the Monogram and reverse Monogram version now. 
Since then there is no new release that excites me anymore…everything just seems boring to me..
And do not get me started on the Quality…


----------



## ProShopper1

Cinnamon718 said:


> I'm sick of the line ups to get in. There's no Covid to worry about anymore, and for god's sake, it's not a nightclub. Get over yourself LV. There are lots of other lux places to buy bags where you can just sashay right on in. You're not the only game in town.


I’m in NY and there’s definitely still COVID here. But I recently went and they removed the line. It was awful. Too many people, super loud. But maybe it’s because it’s in a department store and not a boutique.


----------



## EveyB

Sibelle said:


> Although I have bought numerous bags and other LV items over the past 7 years, I am still treated as an unimportant customer and still don't have an SA. So I never have a chance to get the nice stuff  .


Usually they are eager to give you their cards. Was there never someone nice among the SAs? Once you have the card of a nice SA you should stick to buying from that person to build a relationship. The problem is that they often leave the company.


----------



## Sibelle

EveyB said:


> Usually they are eager to give you their cards. Was there never someone nice among the SAs? Once you have the card of a nice SA you should stick to buying from that person to build a relationship. The problem is that they often leave the company.


Not in my city, no one ever gave me their card. I assume that they are just not interested in relationships as they just have a lot of international customers (mostly from Asia) who have a stop-over and buy plenty of items in the store. They don't need the local customers. It's one of the worst LV stores here, but it is only 20 minutes from home.


----------



## ramona708

Sibelle said:


> Not in my city, no one ever gave me their card. I assume that they are just not interested in relationships as they just have a lot of international customers (mostly from Asia) who have a stop-over and buy plenty of items in the store. They don't need the local customers. It's one of the worst LV stores here, but it is only 20 minutes from home.


May I ask which store you mean? As Im from Germany as well….


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Friendly reminder to stay on topic, discussing your unpopular LV opinions


----------



## LVovely

I would like to add to the thread: Yes, there‘s such a thing as too many monogram bags…at the end of the day probably owning one monogram bag would be enough to satisfy the monogram craving


----------



## Tangey88

bagsamplified said:


> You should do all the stickers you want, especially for such a beautiful memory! Congratulations and very best wishes! PS: if I ever got a World Tour item I'd want as many stickers as possible, too!!


Thank you - I’m counting down the days until I can order it! Only 4 more weeks haha!


----------



## roomservicemenu

My unpopular opinion is that I think bags with vachetta with patina and monogram looks so dirty. They just makes me think of germs and bacteria.
I also think LV in general is severely overpriced for what it is. Especially the ready to wear collections, there’s no element of design to them, it’s just tacky monogram all over basic designs, not even timeless designs.


----------



## DME

The new garden collection reminds me of something straight out of The Golden Girls. As a matter of fact, I think Rose was wearing a scarf with one of the collection’s prints on the episode I was watching Sunday! (Ducks for cover…)


----------



## Reamie

@DME I completely thought that but then I got sucked in, I get it though! I think a lot of people aren’t crazy about it!


----------



## Reamie

I have what I think is a very unpopular opinion with LV…….I mostly prefer the leather bags over canvas. I have found the leathers to be of much better quality than other brands, the pieces I have, especially the slightly older pieces, are pure, thick lush leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

I hate when someone refers to $1000 plus bags as "knock-around" or "throw-around" bags. Yes, we get it. You’re rich…


----------



## Bumbles

roomservicemenu said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I think bags with vachetta with patina and monogram looks so dirty. They just makes me think of germs and bacteria.
> I also think LV in general is severely overpriced for what it is. Especially the ready to wear collections, there’s no element of design to them, it’s just tacky monogram all over basic designs, not even timeless designs.


Agree 100% to being overpriced! 

My unpopular is multi pochette. Looks great on everybody else but me. Can’t seem to love or even like the style for myself.


----------



## pinky7

My unpopular opinion is that I hate a lot of the new designs. Too many huge logos everywhere, so many collabs, a lot of trend pieces coming out every which way. I’m a very boring person, I like simple things/designs. Lately, I’ve been on a vintage LV bag kick/ Marc Jacobs era bag kick and I just love the older styles so much more. Also $2k+ for a neverfull and $1k+ for a pochette is absolutely absurd- I’m going to rock a Luco tote or a Cabas Mezzo and take my look to a whole new level for a literal fraction of the price


----------



## boychanel

The Neverfull was my first ‚designer bag‘ - it was a big thing for me back then  then I got tired of the monogram and the  popularity of the model, so I sold it. I didn’t like LV at all for years. Recently I went back and now I own two Speedy 30 bandouliere, one brown monogram and one beige. I love ❤️  them both  ! They are so handy and real work horses - I use them every day  When it comes to Canvas I do love some of the LV classics like the speedy - other models not so much. Some really look cheap and odd.
For leather bags I’d rather spend the money for classic YSL or so….
Have a nice day! Greetings from Hungary


----------



## minnnea

Nothing good has happened since Marc Jacobs left LV. 
Collaborations with artists used to be interesting but the new ones are just like with any other brand with logos added to an old design.
LV used to have nice, low key RTW with intersting cuts but are now just basics with logos.
Fine jewelry is actually really nice. I prefer it over any other current category including bags and leather goods.


----------



## Sferics

With few exceptions, LV totally can't do "design" - they subsist from their logo, monogram and other well known patterns.


----------



## Shelby33

Glad I read this. I saw someone wearing a Multi Pochette the other day and I just thought the girl made it herself.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I think the new garden design is tacky and looks dated. Looks like something my grandmother would wear.


----------



## Samatti

pinky7 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I hate a lot of the new designs. Too many huge logos everywhere, so many collabs, a lot of trend pieces coming out every which way. I’m a very boring person, I like simple things/designs. Lately, I’ve been on a vintage LV bag kick/ Marc Jacobs era bag kick and I just love the older styles so much more. Also $2k+ for a neverfull and $1k+ for a pochette is absolutely absurd- I’m going to rock a Luco tote or a Cabas Mezzo and take my look to a whole new level for a literal fraction of the price


I bought the Cabas Mezzo 2 years ago and I love it


----------



## OneDayInYourLife

anachronism said:


> I don't like anything in brown. And when I think of LV, I think of brown.



Same here! I thought I was the only one.

My unpopular opinion is that I absolutely _adore_ the Since 1854 collections.

The only LV that I coveted before making my first purchases in Spring 2021 was the Murakami collection in the early 2000s, when I was a young 23 year old teacher who couldn't afford it! I thought it was pretty, fun, and iconic. Wanted an Alma back then soooo badly!

Since 1854 is why I'm here on this forum. I bought my first LV 19 years after that iconic Murakami line! I saw the black/grey Neverfull and it was love at first sight. Didn't even know LV made anything that wasn't brown  Got the 1854 grey shawl a few months later, and the Neo Saumur arrives on my birthday next week from 24s. I'm so excited! Looking to buy a few more 1854 pieces soon.

Lurking the forum, I know that many people think Since 1854 is a grandma / dated / busy pattern. It's all in how you wear it! Since 1854 can compliment a look if used sparingly. I mix and match the 3 pieces I have for special occasions and they're now a core part of my travel wardrobe. 

I haven't had any problems with the jacquard fabric or the silk shawl in almost 18 months. But then, I don't wear it out if it's rainy or snowy.

The other two LV I have in my collection are gently preloved limited edition NFs - the 2019 blue/red damier monogram patchwork denim MM which I rock on the weekends while wearing jeans, and the 2018 Damier Ebene Karakoram, which is my everyday bag. It's brown, but that splash of red is so much fun. 

For me, it's all in how bags are styled. I wear lots of solid clothing, and have always had fun with my shoes, bags, and accessories. It's all about pulling together a look and having fun! So I'm probably one of those customers who they're making all this new colorful stuff for. I love the new collections and special editions, even if some of them aren't for me.

And even though I don't want classic mono, DA, or most DE for myself... 

...I'm truly grateful for all of you who were devoted to LV for many decades before I got here. You're why I have my bags and accessories. Thank you!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think the new garden design is tacky and looks dated. Looks like something my grandmother would wear.



Oh my gosh, you read my mind 100% except this collection reminds me of my grandmother’s couch!


----------



## looksjustright

PuccaNGaru said:


> Oh my gosh, you read my mind 100% except this collection reminds me of my grandmother’s couch!


I really does look like grandma floral :/


----------



## LVovely

PuccaNGaru said:


> Oh my gosh, you read my mind 100% except this collection reminds me of my grandmother’s couch!


Your grandmother has impeccable taste


----------



## lemondln

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think the new garden design is tacky and looks dated. Looks like something my grandmother would wear.


Exactly! grandma style    I will never buy the gardon style, because I have a garden in my backyard, no need to have it in my bag


----------



## Cali2HI

I’m not a fan of Damier. I’ve had a few Damier bags and SLGs in the last 20 years and always end up selling them. For some reason when I look at it, it always reminds me of  checkered linoleum flooring.


----------



## kosin30

Reamie said:


> I have what I think is a very unpopular opinion with LV…….I mostly prefer the leather bags over canvas. I have found the leathers to be of much better quality than other brands, the pieces I have, especially the slightly older pieces, are pure, thick lush leather.


Totally agree the leather bags are great! Even better quality sometimes than Chanel - like the Capucine taurillon leather is yummy. But everyone wants to pay and arm and a leg for canvas!


----------



## lemondln

kosin30 said:


> Totally agree the leather bags are great! Even better quality sometimes than Chanel - like the Capucine taurillon leather is yummy. But everyone wants to pay and arm and a leg for canvas!



Leather is heavier and easily scratched, and pricier, also LV is known for its durable canvas. That's why people choose canvas over leather. I agree that their leather is great, but people have too many other choices.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

My unpopular opinion is: I prefer LV canvas over their leather. I own both and am not saying I don't like LV leather, I just prefer canvas. It's so lightweight and durable.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

minnnea said:


> Nothing good has happened since Marc Jacobs left LV.
> Collaborations with artists used to be interesting but the new ones are just like with any other brand with logos added to an old design.
> LV used to have nice, low key RTW with intersting cuts but are now just basics with logos.
> Fine jewelry is actually really nice. I prefer it over any other current category including bags and leather goods.


THIS 100%. Marc Jacobs was THE best!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

pinky7 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I hate a lot of the new designs. Too many huge logos everywhere, so many collabs, a lot of trend pieces coming out every which way. I’m a very boring person, I like simple things/designs. Lately, I’ve been on a vintage LV bag kick/ Marc Jacobs era bag kick and I just love the older styles so much more. Also $2k+ for a neverfull and $1k+ for a pochette is absolutely absurd- I’m going to rock a Luco tote or a Cabas Mezzo and take my look to a whole new level for a literal fraction of the price


I share your thoughts, but I did spend $1K on a DE pochette because it was discontinued.  Still kicking myself for not buying it when I had the chance for half the price!


----------



## vinbenphon1

LV has definitely lost it's shine for me. The prices are just crazy. Just over 3 years ago I paid $5800 AUD for my Capucines bb, and now they want over $10,000 AUD. ugh.


----------



## jdotcurtis

ingenieux00 said:


> Super unpopular opinion but I think buying all your LV in one color and pattern (like traditional mono) so that everything matches is tacky.


meanwhile, there's me- refusing to by any coloured items (besides epi leather) because i like things timeless and very simple.


----------



## azure5

NSLIFESTYLE said:


> I guess i can chime in saying I’m not into neverfulls either. A bit too casual for my taste and totes are just not my style as a whole . I also could do without the pouch. I would only use it for travel overnight. Unless i had the tahitienne print because that one was amazing!
> 
> Edit to add: out of all the canvas prints, i would pick monogram. I own a lot of azur products and i find that I’m very picky and scared when using them. I personally feel certain bags have certain prints that just look better. Ex. Favorite =monogram alma bb= ebene


Agree. I think what's good about the monogram it's a cool brown, and it doesn't clash with anything. Literally anything.

The Azur print just doesn't wear well, the light colour background picks up colour transfer really easily and the thin blue lines get worn especially at the corners. Add the two together and you get a high maintenance combination, which goes against the idea of being canvas, that is, lightweight and hard wearing.
I don't have SLGs except for two items. Swapping them out would just annoy me. It's bad enough swapping out a bag.
On monograms being supposedly loud?...There will always be snobbery and inverted snobbery (oh the fakes have ruined it, or I am not an advertising billboard etc) and then a higher end snobbery (don't even talk to me if you're not wearing something bespoke or at least Hermes).

You just have to decide what works for you. I think there has been such a pushback against labels like LV, they are starting to come back again as people realise they're just reliable workhorses. That said, I don't think the quality has been maintained recently, I would avoid new purchases because of this.

High end bags, I cannot justify the money involved. But I also love some obscure labels like Morabito, Costume National, or Etro, which do really solid styles that don't age. Bally has some great classic designs but also plenty of misses, like Etro which can get just too quirky. I do like a good bag, it puts a punctuation on your outfit and when you have your reliables, it just gives you a feeling of security. I am tall so people notice me anyway, so I may as well present myself in a reasonable way. I've got a large Balenciaga canvas tote but the logo is discreet. I don't get the need to blare the name, but then again it's another way of saying Look, I'm cool! LOL.
edit: 3 SLGs I just realised. But that's not a lot!


----------



## azure5

OneDayInYourLife said:


> Same here! I thought I was the only one.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that I absolutely _adore_ the Since 1854 collections.
> 
> The only LV that I coveted before making my first purchases in Spring 2021 was the Murakami collection in the early 2000s, when I was a young 23 year old teacher who couldn't afford it! I thought it was pretty, fun, and iconic. Wanted an Alma back then soooo badly!
> 
> Since 1854 is why I'm here on this forum. I bought my first LV 19 years after that iconic Murakami line! I saw the black/grey Neverfull and it was love at first sight. Didn't even know LV made anything that wasn't brown  Got the 1854 grey shawl a few months later, and the Neo Saumur arrives on my birthday next week from 24s. I'm so excited! Looking to buy a few more 1854 pieces soon.
> 
> Lurking the forum, I know that many people think Since 1854 is a grandma / dated / busy pattern. It's all in how you wear it! Since 1854 can compliment a look if used sparingly. I mix and match the 3 pieces I have for special occasions and they're now a core part of my travel wardrobe.
> 
> I haven't had any problems with the jacquard fabric or the silk shawl in almost 18 months. But then, I don't wear it out if it's rainy or snowy.
> 
> The other two LV I have in my collection are gently preloved limited edition NFs - the 2019 blue/red damier monogram patchwork denim MM which I rock on the weekends while wearing jeans, and the 2018 Damier Ebene Karakoram, which is my everyday bag. It's brown, but that splash of red is so much fun.
> 
> For me, it's all in how bags are styled. I wear lots of solid clothing, and have always had fun with my shoes, bags, and accessories. It's all about pulling together a look and having fun! So I'm probably one of those customers who they're making all this new colorful stuff for. I love the new collections and special editions, even if some of them aren't for me.
> 
> And even though I don't want classic mono, DA, or most DE for myself...
> 
> ...I'm truly grateful for all of you who were devoted to LV for many decades before I got here. You're why I have my bags and accessories. Thank you!


A splash of red is a great thing. 
I've got my eye on either a LV red epi-leather speedy, or Alma. Each are classic but in the red they are just special.


----------



## Jaime

azure5 said:


> The Azur print just doesn't wear well, the light colour background picks up colour transfer really easily and the thin blue lines get worn especially at the corners. Add the two together and you get a high maintenance combination, which goes against the idea of being canvas, that is, lightweight and hard wearing.


I have several azur pieces and never experienced transfer or it wearing off. My oldest would be approx 15 years old...


----------



## azure5

Jaime said:


> I have several azur pieces and never experienced transfer or it wearing off. My oldest would be approx 15 years old...


Ok thanks, maybe that's more recent issues, or maybe not taking enough care?. I was thinking about an Azur because it's got a lighter summery feeling but hearing about those issues from several people who have had that, it put me off.


----------



## onlyk

azure5 said:


> Ok thanks, maybe that's more recent issues, or maybe not taking enough care?. I was thinking about an Azur because it's got a lighter summery feeling but hearing about those issues from several people who have had that, it put me off.


It depends on how people using them, last time at the airport I saw a woman put a like brand new Neverfull (monogram) on the airport floor, and the other time I saw a woman wearing a NeoNoe it has all edge cracked. I never put my bags on the floor, I always lookup weather if I'm taking my vachetta bags out. Azur is a very easy to wear color, easier than ebene and mono, goes with everything.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

onlyk said:


> It depends on how people using them, last time at the airport I saw a woman put a like brand new Neverfull (monogram) on the airport floor, and the other time I saw a woman wearing a NeoNoe it has all edge cracked. I never put my bags on the floor, I always lookup weather if I'm taking my vachetta bags out. Azur is a very easy to wear color, easier than ebene and mono, goes with everything.


I was just at the airport a few weeks ago, and put my "new to me" Stephen Sprouse graffiti NF on the floor. I don't care. I'm not gonna baby it. I had to shove it under my seat on the plane because I didn't want to put it in the overhead. Sometimes you just have to put your handbag on the floor.


----------



## ProShopper1

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I was just at the airport a few weeks ago, and put my "new to me" Stephen Sprouse graffiti NF on the floor. I don't care. I'm not gonna baby it. I had to shove it under my seat on the plane because I didn't want to put it in the overhead. Sometimes you just have to put your handbag on the floor.


You never HAVE to (unless someone is forcing you, which would be really weird lol). You could always put it in a dustbag or even on top of a magazine or the like. In some cultures it's even considered bad luck.


----------



## Jazzyjove

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I was just at the airport a few weeks ago, and put my "new to me" Stephen Sprouse graffiti NF on the floor. I don't care. I'm not gonna baby it. I had to shove it under my seat on the plane because I didn't want to put it in the overhead. Sometimes you just have to put your handbag on the floor.


I’m the same. I don’t baby bags, especially if I bought it specifically for travel/daily abuse purpose. My thought is I’ll just buy another when the condition is meh.


----------



## southlake01

I never put my bags on the floor either, if I can help it. It's gross. Researchers have found high levels of bacteria on purses and that can transfer to your kitchen table or wherever you set it next. Years ago, I've had to put my Neverfull on an airplane floor under the seat in front of me because I was required to by the airline. But that was it. Now, that bag is gone and I have a Speedy 20 that has never touched the floor. I'm able to easily cover it with a blanket or jacket while sitting in an airplane seat and no one is the wiser


----------



## antschulina

LV quality has really gone down. Also designs are not timeless anymore. Their whole marketing is less classy now. Prices are way too high for what it is.


----------



## southlake01

antschulina said:


> LV quality has really gone down. Also designs are not timeless anymore. Their whole marketing is less classy now. Prices are way too high for what it is.



Agree with this. I'm not a fan of all the bright colors, pastels, shimmers, etc. It's cheapening the brand. They also look fake.


----------



## Reamie

antschulina said:


> LV quality has really gone down. Also designs are not timeless anymore. Their whole marketing is less classy now. Prices are way too high for what it is.


Quality wise I have to agree in relation to the hardware. I tried on the loop hobo last week and while I actually loved the look of it the chain just felt plasticky and light.


----------



## OSURxTN

I am not a fan of any bag that has a luggage tag placed anywhere but on the handle. Love the new style of Odeon. HATE the luggage tag hanging on the center of the bag. Main reason I haven’t bought one.


----------



## Twinmom1223

OSURxTN said:


> I am not a fan of any bag that has a luggage tag placed anywhere but on the handle. Love the new style of Odeon. HATE the luggage tag hanging on the center of the bag. Main reason I haven’t bought one.


I completely agree and that is same reason I have not bought it either.  Each time I start to think about it, that darn tag reminds me why I haven’t!


----------



## maryg1

I can’t keep up with all the new releases and new collections! Christmas collection hasn’t officially released yet but the Pre S/S is available already.


----------



## cheremushki

maryg1 said:


> I can’t keep up with all the new releases and new collections! Christmas collection hasn’t officially released yet but the Pre S/S is available already.


I agree.  Can't keep up, but also stopped caring.


----------



## chantilly72

jdotcurtis said:


> meanwhile, there's me- refusing to by any coloured items (besides epi leather) because i like things timeless and very simple.


No color at all? Yikes


----------



## chantilly72

southlake01 said:


> Agree with this. I'm not a fan of all the bright colors, pastels, shimmers, etc. It's cheapening the brand. They also look fake.


You think all the colors and metallics and elevated materials are cheapening the brand? And what, PVC elevates it? Because that's basically what your beloved canvas monogram bags are.


----------



## jdotcurtis

chantilly72 said:


> No color at all? Yikes


I’m a classicist who likes things on the simpler side. Monogram canvas appeals to my mostly neutral colour palette‍♂️


----------



## southlake01

chantilly72 said:


> You think all the colors and metallics and elevated materials are cheapening the brand? And what, PVC elevates it? Because that's basically what your beloved canvas monogram bags are.



Huh? Where did I speak about elevated materials vs PVC? I only mentioned colors, many of which are still coated canvas ("PVC"). So my comment had nothing to do with materials. I like leather as well, but in non-crazy colors. Please don't try to put words in my mouth just because you don't like my opinion... On an unpopular opinion thread. Lol.


----------



## jdotcurtis

chantilly72 said:


> You think all the colors and metallics and elevated materials are cheapening the brand? And what, PVC elevates it? Because that's basically what your beloved canvas monogram bags are.


yeah, in my opinion they are. bright, flashy colours and metallics were once reserved for flashy, cheap dressing and since it's become more mainstream a lot of luxury fashions are implementing them to appease the market that is demanding them. if you like bright and colourful, there are now plenty of options for you to select from. coated canvas bags/items are what our beloved canvas monogram bags are made from because they're more durable than and outlast most leathers. if you don't like it, that's fine but there's really no need to belittle or insult the opinions of others. ESPECIALLY on an opinion thread.


----------



## leechiyong

jdotcurtis said:


> yeah, in my opinion they are. *bright, flashy colours and metallics were once reserved for flashy, cheap dressing* and since it's become more mainstream a lot of luxury fashions are implementing them to appease the market that is demanding them. if you like bright and colourful, there are now plenty of options for you to select from. coated canvas bags/items are what our beloved canvas monogram bags are made from because they're more durable than and outlast most leathers. if you don't like it, that's fine but there's really no need to belittle or insult the opinions of others. ESPECIALLY on an opinion thread.


I find this to be a relatively new perception, honestly.  Bright colors and metallics were traditionally limited to aristocracy.  Silk, often produced in vibrant colors, has been sought after for millennia.  I'm not sure where this perception comes from that things were drab historically (beyond paint having worn off, natural fibers fading/deteriorating, and black and white film and photos), but this is not the case.  Only when it became inexpensive to produce synthetics did colors and metallics become accessible to a broader audience.  The popularity was due to the previous exclusivity to the upper echelons of society.

That said, my unpopular opinion is that I don't care about the exclusivity of (or lack thereof) LV.  I love that LV embraces so many styles and interests.  I appreciate that I can be unique, while still sharing with someone else the brand.


----------



## jdotcurtis

leechiyong said:


> I find this to be a relatively new perception, honestly.  Bright colors and metallics were traditionally limited to aristocracy.  Silk, often produced in vibrant colors, has been sought after for millennia.  I'm not sure where this perception comes from that things were drab historically (beyond paint having worn off, natural fibers fading/deteriorating, and black and white film and photos), but this is not the case.  Only when it became inexpensive to produce synthetics did colors and metallics become accessible to a broader audience.  The popularity was due to the previous exclusivity to the upper echelons of society.
> 
> That said, my unpopular opinion is that I don't care about the exclusivity of (or lack thereof) LV.  I love that LV embraces so many styles and interests.  I appreciate that I can be unique, while still sharing with someone else the brand.


very true, something for everyone.


----------



## triotrio

I think the price increases are absolutely scandalous and are pricing people out of the brand. They're certainly pricing me out of the brand. 

I bought a Speedy B 30 in 2018 and I happened to come across the receipt the other day. I was shocked to realise its now a whole third more expensive than I bought it for. In 4 years! 

I had been thinking about getting a Speedy 25 as I find the 30 a bit big, but that's almost the same price as the 30 so I'm not going to spend a third more on a smaller bag, it seems crazy. 

I have several LV pieces bought between 2005 - 2018 but I honestly can't justify buying something that's shooting up in price so much year on year. It feels like daylight robbery.


----------



## southlake01

My unpopular opinion - I'm over my Speedy 20 after owning it for only 6 months. I don't like that the vachetta leather has changed color so drastically in such a short time (I'm super careful with it, it's in perfect condition just a whole lot darker than initial purchase). It's also too small. I tried really, really hard to make it work but now I'm just frustrated with the lack of space.

I'm also questioning the whole brand because while I like another LV bag, it is also on the small side and I wouldn't be able to use it for daytime use. It would probably just be a going out or date night bag, and I can't justify spending $2200+ before tax on a date night bag. Like pp said above, highway robbery. And I'm questioning now why I feel the need to carry this name brand around. Am I shallow? I'm now considering different selling options for my Speedy.


----------



## ctimec

My unpopular opinion is that I enjoy the LV “basics” and that they are basic for a reason! LV makes some of the most practical bags out there and maybe this is more of a diss to H, but I appreciate that I can pretty much get any LV bag I want without playing stupid games. I just got my first speedy 25, cognac empreinte, and this bag functions beautifully. I never thought I would buy a speedy, because I thought they were too common. Nonsense. I want more speedy 25s now.


----------



## mrs.JC

Not sure if this is unpopular but I really hate the chunky chains and puffy/pillow type bags LV has been releasing.


----------



## roxi88

mrs.JC said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular but I really hate the chunky chains and puffy/pillow type bags LV has been releasing.


I also don't know, why they put all these chunky  chains on a lot of their bags, especially when the chain does not go with the style of the bag. For the loop hobo they had better used a short leather strap.


----------



## Rstar

I dont know if this has been discussed yet, but Im not feeling the super old crusty dirty LV bags that are selling for sky high prices at consignments, dillards, and 2nd hand stores. For example, saw an Alma, handles were gummy, vachetta extremely discolored, dirty inside, canvas cracking and faded, stuck zippers, but marked as "vintage, must bye" for $1200. Nope! thank you - worth nothing to me, no matter whatever they tell me how "vintage" it is. Let LV burn those old bags and get them off the market!


----------



## LVinStLouie

mrs.JC said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular but I really hate the chunky chains and puffy/pillow type bags LV has been releasing.


I personally dont’t mind the whole chunky chains look (though it is really trendy and won’t last the test of time), but I definitely agree on the puffy/pillow bags. I don’t need my bag to look like a puffy coat!


----------



## Samatti

mrs.JC said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular but I really hate the chunky chains and puffy/pillow type bags LV has been releasing.


That was the reason why I sent the Loop GM back. The chain looks so cheap for the price of the bag.


----------



## sassification

I am perplexed by the latest designs by LV.. they look very non inspirational, eg the new mini lockit bag with top handle? It looks like LV trying to pull some mini coco handle on it and hermes birken and failed miserably.

LV'S leather bags do not appeal to me at all, they are heavy and not worth the extra weight. I much love their canvas bags and just wish they would instead expand the designs and focus on canvas. Sigh. Esp Damier range....


----------



## Classy&Fab

I’m not sure if this is an unpopular opinion anymore, and it’s probably been stated here multiple times before, but I’m new to this thread and relatively new to LV sooo here goes:

I do not think that LV’s canvas bags are worth the price anymore. I’m specifically referring to the current/new bags, which I’ve heard are made of thinner/cheaper canvas than before?

I just ordered a Nano Speedy from LV (my first Speedy ever!) and unfortunately I am shipping it right back to them. I’m sooo sad to do so — it is an absolutely ADORABLE bag and I love everything about it except for the quality. When I took it out of its dust bag and felt the canvas, I was legitimately APPALLED and my heart sank! It feels like ultra-thin, cheap plastic to me. And I know it technically is, or it’s PVC or whatever, but … it felt like it cost $5 to make. On top of that, the piping around the edges was attached super unevenly and was already peeling in one place, and one of the tabs on the side of the bag was sewed on very obviously off-center.

I have an Eva clutch from 2009 and there is a noticeable difference in the thickness, feel, flexibility, and overall quality of the canvas, in my opinion.

I’m trying to buy less leather these days, which is what drew me to LV’s canvas pieces, but when comparing it to similarly priced bags in my collection from YSL and Balenciaga, I just could not justify spending $1900 on it (after taxes).

I may try to find one of the older model Nano Speedys on the preloved market to see if the canvas feels better, because I still really love the style and want to have it in my collection!

I’m not trying to offend anyone and I’m truly happy for anyone who disagrees with me and is happy with the quality and cost of their canvas pieces; I just personally don’t think the quality justifies the hefty price tag. I know the canvas is supposed to be quite durable, but based on how it felt to me (in addition to the piping issues on a brand new bag!), I question how well it would really hold up in the long run.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 3Mama

That monogram ..speedys etc will always be classic and never basic! 

I just love the bags and don’t care what people think.


----------



## purselovah91

Classy&Fab said:


> I’m not sure if this is an unpopular opinion anymore, and it’s probably been stated here multiple times before, but I’m new to this thread and relatively new to LV sooo here goes:
> 
> I do not think that LV’s canvas bags are worth the price anymore. I’m specifically referring to the current/new bags, which I’ve heard are made of thinner/cheaper canvas than before?
> 
> I just ordered a Nano Speedy from LV (my first Speedy ever!) and unfortunately I am shipping it right back to them. I’m sooo sad to do so — it is an absolutely ADORABLE bag and I love everything about it except for the quality. When I took it out of its dust bag and felt the canvas, I was legitimately APPALLED and my heart sank! It feels like ultra-thin, cheap plastic to me. And I know it technically is, or it’s PVC or whatever, but … it felt like it cost $5 to make. On top of that, the piping around the edges was attached super unevenly and was already peeling in one place, and one of the tabs on the side of the bag was sewed on very obviously off-center.
> 
> I have an Eva clutch from 2009 and there is a noticeable difference in the thickness, feel, flexibility, and overall quality of the canvas, in my opinion.
> 
> I’m trying to buy less leather these days, which is what drew me to LV’s canvas pieces, but when comparing it to similarly priced bags in my collection from YSL and Balenciaga, I just could not justify spending $1900 on it (after taxes).
> 
> I may try to find one of the older model Nano Speedys on the preloved market to see if the canvas feels better, because I still really love the style and want to have it in my collection!
> 
> I’m not trying to offend anyone and I’m truly happy for anyone who disagrees with me and is happy with the quality and cost of their canvas pieces; I just personally don’t think the quality justifies the hefty price tag. I know the canvas is supposed to be quite durable, but based on how it felt to me (in addition to the piping issues on a brand new bag!), I question how well it would really hold up in the long run.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Louis Vuitton also used to put lead in their bags, something you definitely don't want in your home! So that may be why. But overall, it's a better product, especially if you have kids around


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

purselovah91 said:


> Louis Vuitton also used to put lead in their bags, something you definitely don't want in your home! So that may be why. But overall, it's a better product, especially if you have kids around


What??!!! I didn’t know that..


----------



## ramona708

What??? In the old models that were thicker and havier canvas??? This was allowed?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

purselovah91 said:


> Louis Vuitton also used to put lead in their bags, something you definitely don't want in your home! So that may be why. But overall, it's a better product, especially if you have kids around


Can you elaborate please? I cannot figure out which component of the bag would contain the lead. Coated canvas is cloth and pvc. The trunks have a wood frame. Hardware is brass which is an alloy of copper and zinc, no lead. Dyes are usually tannins and watered down inks. Even if iron gall inks were used, which was ubiquitous in the 19th century for fountain pens and still available today, mainly iron salts are used as the main component- no lead. I am venturing a guess that perhaps in vintage pieces that were hand painted as the lead content in paint was not regulated up until recent modern times in the US.  Some toys have been banned from importation due to lead paint. I am genuinely curious.


----------



## purselovah91

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Can you elaborate please? I cannot figure out which component of the bag would contain the lead. Coated canvas is cloth and pvc. The trunks have a wood frame. Hardware is brass which is an alloy of copper and zinc, no lead. Dyes are usually tannins and watered down inks. Even if iron gall inks were used, which was ubiquitous in the 19th century for fountain pens and still available today, mainly iron salts are used as the main component- no lead. I am venturing a guess that perhaps in vintage pieces that were hand painted as the lead content in paint was not regulated up until recent modern times in the US.  Some toys have been banned from importation due to lead paint. I am genuinely curious.


Testing here: https://tamararubin.com/2017/04/vuitton/


----------



## purselovah91

Also, most brass is leaded






						The role of Lead in Copper, Brass and Bronze | Stone Chemical Company
					






					stonechemical.com


----------



## AnnaLou

I have no knowledge of what LV did with their bags re lead, but I can say that heavy-duty canvas does not involve lead as a usual thing. If LV used lead, it was not because they needed it for strong canvas.


----------



## purselovah91

You searched for vuitton - Lead Safe Mama
					

Environmental Activist, Filmmaker, & Mother of Four Sons




					tamararubin.com


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Thank you purseluvah91 for clarifying your statement. The link you provided allude to industrial brass  applications found in public works and plumbing projects prior to 1997 to increase machineability at a low cost. 8% lead pipes are no longer used in modern builds and most city bylaws require retrofitting of older homes to remain compliant.

Since brass is an alloy of copper and zinc, any trace of lead found in commercial products are considered impurities at less than 0.7%.  In the alloy, lead is not found in its elemental form thus it cannot be extracted through acid for ingestion or ground to dust for inhalation. Even if it is found by X-ray fluorescense, it doesn’t mean there is any bioavailability (absorption into circulation in the bloodstream to cause any averse affects). Your doctor can do a blood test to determine if you have been exposed to heavy metals and are at risk of poisoning.  Chipped lead paint is more dangerous to your kids than a brass key or playing in the backyard where naturally formed  elemental lead can be found in the soil (earth’s crust)

So to purse lovers on  TPF, I hope you all can enjoy your purses with peace of mind! or perhaps now that is the unpopular opinion now, hehe I dunno 


P. S. I do not know Tamara or the methodology that she used, but if she is serious, she should submit her work to be peer reviewed. The results need to be replicated and analyzed to determine potential bioavailability. Anectodal evidence cannot trigger policy changes. Both the EPA and FDA accepts submissions from the public fyi.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

AnnaLou said:


> I have no knowledge of what LV did with their bags re lead, but I can say that heavy-duty canvas does not involve lead as a usual thing. If LV used lead, it was not because they needed it for strong canvas.


Yeah, I think it is more the thread count or the weaving process itself that has thinned the canvas.  Since it is thinner and light, it is also softer so maybe making it less prone to cracking/glazing.  More profitable?.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

The holiday Lego LV packaging does not excite me. I am happy to see those who wanted it got it.  It is colorful and nice but I am not rushing to the store as a must have for me. Sorry  If it is an unpopular opinion


----------



## joleenzy

Unpopular opinion, I don’t like the new Kusama collection especially the primary colored dots. It looks to me like a kid colored moms LV bags when she wasn’t paying attention for a few minutes.


----------



## flisilvia

joleenzy said:


> Unpopular opinion, I don’t like the new Kusama collection especially the primary colored dots. It looks to me like a kid colored moms LV bags when she wasn’t paying attention for a few minutes.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## bh4me

My unpopular opinion… I really like that LV comes out with new designs and collections. I may or may not like anything during that time and I’m ok with it. If there’s nothing I like, I look forward to seeing the next collection. It keeps the interest going for me, ironically. 

There are times where I initially don’t like something and then it grows on me. What can I say, I like variety. I buy and wear what excites me and makes me happy  even if many may consider it as quirky, non-classic, etc.

Classic is not a consideration for me. I think the only bag I have that may be considered classic is the speedy, which only peaked my interest in recent years. If LV just had the so called classics, I would be like…


----------



## BagAddiction712

Every time I see a twist bag, the bottom looks like a tooth when seeing it from the side and I can’t get it out of my head lol


----------



## vsmr

Speedy looks better slouchy.


----------



## GypsyLo

vsmr said:


> Speedy looks better slouchy.


I used to hate this and the older I get, the better it looks slouchy!


----------



## jdotcurtis

BagAddiction712 said:


> Every time I see a twist bag, the bottom looks like a tooth when seeing it from the side and I can’t get it out of my head lol


it does!


----------



## jaehyunwife

vsmr said:


> Speedy looks better slouchy.


yes!! i started to use my speedy again after a while and forgot to put the insert in, and i'm loving the look!


----------



## Grande Latte

Having an unpopular opinion is actually a good thing. Because if you like everything you see, you'd be in deep trouble!


----------



## love2shop1986

I think the odeon bag is one of the ugliest bags i have seen and cannot understand why it so popular. The shape of the bag gives me grandma/ man bag vibes. The front pocket and tag is just weird. The bag is not pretty, trendy, classic or cool. I would not pay that much for a ”practical” handbag.


----------



## mrsinsyder

As someone who owns and loves the Capucines, they are absolutely not worth the new prices. Combined with the insane depreciation, I’ll never buy one. 

Out of curiosity I asked for a Fashionphile quote on my bag that retails at $8400. They quoted $2800. My CA keeps trying to convince me the capucines is the new birkin but birkins don’t depreciate like that.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

mrsinsyder said:


> As someone who owns and loves the Capucines, they are absolutely not worth the new prices. Combined with the insane depreciation, I’ll never buy one.
> 
> Out of curiosity I asked for a Fashionphile quote on my bag that retails at $8400. They quoted $2800. My CA keeps trying to convince me the capucines is the new birkin but birkins don’t depreciate like that.


Very true. I have sold a few leather LV bags in like new condition, and they don't hold their value.  My Vosges was $4,300 and I got $1,850. However, the loss wasn't so bad on my Size 25 SpeedyB DA.


----------



## Grande Latte

love2shop1986 said:


> I think the odeon bag is one of the ugliest bags i have seen and cannot understand why it so popular. The shape of the bag gives me grandma/ man bag vibes. The front pocket and tag is just weird. The bag is not pretty, trendy, classic or cool. I would not pay that much for a ”practical” handbag.


No hurt feelings. I like the Odeon for its practicality. I agree it's not the most attractive piece, nor is it even slightly pretty. LV went into its archives and dig out old designs. I have the new version and I wear it with a short strap as a hobo. The outer pocket is so useful for phone and keys!


mrsinsyder said:


> As someone who owns and loves the Capucines, they are absolutely not worth the new prices. Combined with the insane depreciation, I’ll never buy one.
> 
> Out of curiosity I asked for a Fashionphile quote on my bag that retails at $8400. They quoted $2800. My CA keeps trying to convince me the capucines is the new birkin but birkins don’t depreciate like that.


LV wants to venture into full leather, but it's their twist on monogram that holds value. And as soon as a celebrity takes out a vintage something, THAT's what makes the prices shoot up.

I keep looking at resale sites because I want to de-clutter my closet in 2023. Also, I want to understand who makes each brand unique/ valuable to the collectors so I make wise purchases. You're absolutely clever in checking resale sites for pre-loved values.

No. Capucine is not the new birkin. Yeah, it just isn't.

_*Oh my unpopular opinion is I will never buy a Felicie. If I put one on, it immediately makes me look like a CA. It really does. I kid you not!    * _


----------



## DME

mrsinsyder said:


> As someone who owns and loves the Capucines, they are absolutely not worth the new prices. Combined with the insane depreciation, I’ll never buy one.
> 
> Out of curiosity I asked for a Fashionphile quote on my bag that retails at $8400. They quoted $2800. My CA keeps trying to convince me the capucines is the new birkin but birkins don’t depreciate like that.


Every time I go into LV with my Birkin, the CAs gush over the bag, then try to sell me a Capucines. If I am in Las Vegas and mention I purchased it there, they want to know which boutique and then tell me they know the SM. I agree the Birkin and Capicines are not equal, although LV is sure bent on raising prices to Hermes levels (while decreasing quality) to make us believe they are. No offense to anyone who loves the Capucines, but they are not my thing (I hate that rigid flap!).

Since at least some of that is probably not unpopular, I’ll add that my current unpopular LV opinion is these limited edition releases are making my head spin. It feels fast fashion, not luxury. Probably also not unpopular from what I’ve seen posted in various forums, but it’s made me rethink my love of LV.


----------

